# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Valve, ou l'ode à la différence

## La Rédaction

Ça faisait un moment que les adeptes du pingouin harcelaient Valve sur leur forum pour un client Steam natif sur leur système d'exploitation. Qu'ils se réjouissent, car la réponse de la société est enfin tombée : "La prochaine personne qui ouvrira un nouveau sujet sur ce problème sera bannie."

Voilà qui me semble être une bonne solution à généraliser à l'ensemble de cette racaille.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## laskov

Bravo valve de baisser encore dans notre estime.

----------


## NapalmGlop

Mouhahaha, trop bon!!!
Marre des hippies....

----------


## FIVE-one

ouais ! death to the R3b3l scum !

----------


## Snowman

C'est beau l'ouverture d'esprit dont Valve fait preuve   ::mellow::  
En plus c'est con, ils pourraient gagner des parts de marché supplémentaires, peu certes, mais ça ferait plus de brouzoufs quand même   ::mellow::

----------


## flibulin bulard

vous en avez d'autres des commentaires aussi con?

bah, d'un autre côté, on peut se dire que cette merde de steam ne viendra pas pourrir nativement notre zoli linuske. et puis ça marche a 100% avec wine alors...

----------


## lOOb

> bah, d'un autre côté, on peut se dire que cette merde de steam ne viendra pas pourrir nativement notre zoli linuske. et puis ça marche a 100% avec wine alors...


Merde de Steam? Tu verras à la fin du mois quand ça sera trop bien vous baverez ^^.

Tu critiques mais apparament tu t'intéresses que ça marche sous wine...

----------


## ElArbol

C'est qui  Steam?   ::happy2::

----------


## SetaSensei

> C'est qui  Steam?


C'est pas un mec à moitié bionique ? Une série des années 80 ? Steam - ostine un truc comme ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

ça ne vaut pas

----------


## el_baraqui

> Bravo valve de baisser encore dans notre estime.


Je dirais meme plus , bravo valve de baisser encore dans notre eSTEAM

je sais c'est nul

----------


## VosT

Rendre steam compatible sous Linux revient a rendre compatible les jeux de steam à Linux, et je pense pas que Valve ai que ça à foutre que de faire dans l'oeuvre humanitaire pour nerds en mal de ligne de commande.

[Edit] Et après on va me dire que ca flood uniquement sur tout ou rien ! :/

----------


## SetaSensei

C'est festival de jeux de mots pourris ce soir   ::lol::

----------


## Michel

Cherchez l'intrus :

1. "windows c payant et c buggué ttfaçon ya les memes programmes sous linux mais gratuits"
2. "fuck billsgoat$e fuck micro$$$oft linux rulez bande de lames software is like sex it's better when it's free"
3. "j'aimerais avoir une version de steam native linux pour pouvoir jouer avec mon linux"

...Heh.

Et puis aussi, c'est clair qu'a mon avis, la version Ubuntu de Half Life 2 Episode 1, il s'en secouent le panier, mais bien gentiment. Si t'es capable d'installer et de maintenir un linux en mesure d'exploiter une carte graphique correctement, t'es en mesure d'installer Wine, et de le faire tourner avec ton OS gratuit de rebelle de cette société de consommation qui te rejette. Alors demerden sie sich et auf wiedersehen... Hippies de merde  :mrgreen:.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> super je fait de l'esprit!


je réitère: d'autres comms' a la con de gars shooté a la page d'ackboo?

----------


## Wild_Monkey

Enfin de la fermeté contre cette bande de racailles d'user linux.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Cherchez l'intrus :
> 
> 1. "windows c payant et c buggué ttfaçon ya les memes programmes sous linux mais gratuits"
> 2. "fuck billsgoat$e fuck micro$$oft linux rulez bande de lames software is like sex it's better when it's free"
> 3. "j'aimerais avoir une version de steam native linux pour pouvoir jouer avec mon linux"
> 
> ...Heh.
> 
> Et puis aussi, c'est clair qu'a mon avis, la version Ubuntu de Half Life 2 Episode 1, il s'en secouent le panier, mais bien gentiment. Si t'es capable d'installer et de maintenir un linux en mesure d'exploiter une carte graphique correctement, t'es en mesure d'installer Wine, et de le faire tourner avec ton OS gratuit de rebelle de cette société de consommation qui te rejette. Alors demerden sie sich et auf wiedersehen... Hippies de merde  :mrgreen: .



Oh le beau nerd

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Enfin de la fermeté contre cette bande de racailles d'user linux.


ouais on est des dingues on fait cramer des voitures.  ::ninja::

----------


## Snowman

Bah Ubuntu je l'ai installé sur un vieux PC pour en faire une bécane de secours pas par souci branchouille   ::mellow::  

Pis en plus avec Wnindows, elle déconnait un peu   :<_<:

----------


## gripoil

Mwarf ca marche pépère sous wine sans trop de prise de têtes alors hein on s'en fou! (On c'est moi utlisateur occasionel de linux et antipinguin a 99% ... j'aime pas etre conformiste, ni anticonformiste, en bref j'm'en branle)

----------


## Thundax-le-Barbare

Linus rime avec Anus   ::unsure::

----------


## Sheraf

> Linus rime avec Anus


Elle est bonne. (comme la blanquette)

----------


## Darth_tatin

Mais non, c'est génial Linux. Tu passes 3 h à taper des lignes de commandes pour configurer les drivers de ta carte 3d et 5h pour arriver à avoir du réseau Wifi.
et 15h pour avoir la lecture dvd en millions de couleurs et pas en vert.
Après 15 jours où tu as tout configuré, tapé 30 millions de lignes de commandes que tu comprends même pas, tu es content de toi parce que ton PC fait bip.
Et tu remets gentiment ton windows, parce que oui, windows c'est user friendly. Et linux mon cul que ça l'est.
Et si t'es pas content tu prends un mac et tu te feras moins chier.

Ca représente quoi les joueurs sous Nux? 0.2% Ils ont pas envie de se faire chier à pondre un client Nux. Mon CS il tournera quand même mieux sous XP.

----------


## elow

Pourquoi tant de violence les copinous ? Moi j'ai une dizaine de bécanes à la maison qui tournent, et toutes sous nux, sauf une, la plus puissante qui est en dual-boot sous windows pour les jeux.
Vous savez pourquoi ? 10 x 100 € = 1000 €, j'ai pas envie de dépenser autant d'argent pour un système OEM, et je veux rester légal, donc, Linux.
Et ma femme ne voit pas la différence.
Allez, hop, je retourne à Gumboy sous wine.

PS: OEM : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Original_Equi...xploitation_OEM (tu crâmes/changes ton pc > tu perds en plus les 100€ de windows.)

Prout !

----------


## Graveen

> Mais non, c'est génial Linux. Tu passes 3 h à taper des lignes de commandes pour configurer les drivers de ta carte 3d et 5h pour arriver à avoir du réseau Wifi.
> et 15h pour avoir la lecture dvd en millions de couleurs et pas en vert.
> Après 15 jours où tu as tout configuré, tapé 30 millions de lignes de commandes que tu comprends même pas, tu es content de toi parce que ton PC fait bip.
> Et tu remets gentiment ton windows, parce que oui, windows c'est user friendly. Et linux mon cul que ça l'est.
> Et si t'es pas content tu prends un mac et tu te feras moins chier.
> 
> Ca représente quoi les joueurs sous Nux? 0.2% Ils ont pas envie de se faire chier à pondre un client Nux. Mon CS il tournera quand même mieux sous XP.


c'est quand meme pas le 18eme siecle lnux faut sortir du troll ;D

bah moi je m'en fous je suis sous win, mais je trouve ca con de ne pas sortir du multiplateforme en natif avec les outils qui existent de nos jours.

----------


## Darth_tatin

> c'est quand meme pas le 18eme siecle lnux faut sortir du troll ;D
> 
> bah moi je m'en fous je suis sous win, mais je trouve ca con de ne pas sortir du multiplateforme en natif avec les outils qui existent de nos jours.


Myst était multiplateforme. MAC & PC   ::happy2::

----------


## Pelomar

> Je dirais meme plus , bravo valve de baisser encore dans notre eSTEAM
> 
> je sais c'est nul


Mais non elle est génial  ::lol:: 

En tout cas moi je dis bravo Valve, é mor o utilisateur 2 linux c D payday

----------


## el_baraqui

> Pourquoi tant de violence les copinous ? Moi j'ai une dizaine de bécanes à la maison qui tournent, et toutes sous nux, sauf une, la plus puissante qui est en dual-boot sous windows pour les jeux.
> Vous savez pourquoi ? 10 x 100 € = 1000 €, j'ai pas envie de dépenser autant d'argent pour un système OEM, et je veux rester légal, donc, Linux.
> Et ma femme ne voit pas la différence.
> Allez, hop, je retourne à Gumboy sous wine.
> 
> PS: OEM : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Original_Equi...xploitation_OEM (tu crâmes/changes ton pc > tu perds en plus les 100€ de windows.)
> 
> Prout !


10 pc à la maison et on vient se plaindre pour 1000 euros hein   :^_^:  
N'empeche t'as pas tort ,les OEM c'est pas le plus cher mais c'est bien de l'arnaque.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Mais non, c'est génial Linux. Tu passes 3 h à taper des lignes de commandes pour configurer les drivers de ta carte 3d et 5h pour arriver à avoir du réseau Wifi.
> et 15h pour avoir la lecture dvd en millions de couleurs et pas en vert.
> Après 15 jours où tu as tout configuré, tapé 30 millions de lignes de commandes que tu comprends même pas, tu es content de toi parce que ton PC fait bip.
> Et tu remets gentiment ton windows, parce que oui, windows c'est user friendly. Et linux mon cul que ça l'est.
> Et si t'es pas content tu prends un mac et tu te feras moins chier.
> 
> Ca représente quoi les joueurs sous Nux? 0.2% Ils ont pas envie de se faire chier à pondre un client Nux. Mon CS il tournera quand même mieux sous XP.


oh! des stéréotypes! tu a utilisé linux ces 2 dernières années? non? alors pourquoi tu l'ouvre?




> En tout cas moi je dis bravo Valve, é mor o utilisateur 2 linux c D payday


J'TI NIK A LA KQLQSH PUIS KUT A SOURCE KAN TU VEU N00B C#S#   ::ninja::

----------


## gripoil

> bla


Ah aussi j'y connais rien en linux mais faut pas croire les premieres fois t'en chie mais apres tu t'en sors bien! Si t'as pas 90 ans tu t'habitue vite! Et faut pas croire non plus ma clé wifi jla branche j'ai rien a faire j'suis connecté! On me demande rien!!! ca marche juste!
Et pour ma cg j'ai ma petite astuce sur ubuntu j'ai un package qui marche du premier coup (ok tout le reste c'est la merde ca marche jamais) mais preuve que ca marche bien aussi y'a juste a retenir la technique qu'on aura eu du mal a trouver! Mais on l'a trouvée!

Bon sinon j'suis pas spécialement ouais le libre machin truc chose! Mais faut avouer que y'a des softs qui déchirent tout chez les pinguins! (Amarok Gaaaaaah!)

Voili voilou! Ah aussi pas besoin d'etre ingenieur pour faire marcher wine, j'ai encore du mal a comprendre l'arborescende des disque durs que j'ai reussis a faire marcher pleins de jeux!

Voilà c'etait la minute montre que tu existe!

----------


## vectra

En tant qu'utilisateur Linux utilisant le sus-dit linux pour développer comme un homme, un vrai, avec du poil sous les bras, je me permets de faire poliment remarquer ceci aux trollos anti-linusque:

_
ACHETEZ-VOUS UNE XBOX ET CESSEZ DE VOUS LA PETER SUR LES FORUMS BANDE D'IDIOTS_  :mrgreen: 


Accessoirement, cela prend 15 min d'installer linux sur n'importe quelle machine avec l'accel 3D, le son et presque toutes les applis de dev et de serveur web. Alors à côté de ca, Windows peut se rhabiller avec ses service-packs. Alors oui, pour les jeux, je reboote sur windows, mais vu que ca ne m'arrive pas tous les jours, ca n'est pas si grave. Le PC, ca n'est pas forcément qu'une station pour jouer à CS et à WoW (enfin, quand on a passé sa puberté bien sûr).

Quant à l'image en tête du thread, elle est bien marrante: c'est pas comme si MacOS n'était pas basé sur Unix   ::rolleyes::  Mais bon, y zont raison chez Mac: leurs utilisateurs ne sont pas des informaticiens après tout  :mrgreen:

----------


## Darth_tatin

> oh! des stéréotypes! tu a utilisé linux ces 2 dernières années? non? alors pourquoi tu l'ouvre?


Ben oui, j'ai mis la dernière version d'ubuntu sur mon portable. Je me suis amusé quelques jours avec et puis j'ai galéré pour installer Beryl. Ca Marche toujours pas leur fameux bureau 3d   ::wub::  

Et puis suis vite repassé sous Win XP.
Par contre j'aime bien les live CD, ca me permet de récupérer des données sur des pc plantés.
NA!   ::(:

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Le PC, ca n'est pas forcément qu'une station pour jouer à CS et à WoW (enfin, quand on a passé sa puberté bien sûr).


tu peut avec wine, sans pertes de perfs et/ou trop de beugs en plus(jeux en openGL)
 ::wub::  




> Ben oui, j'ai mis la dernière version d'ubuntu sur mon portable. Je me suis amusé quelques jours avec et puis j'ai galéré pour installer Beryl. Ca Marche toujours pas leur fameux bureau 3d


non mais de t'façon, beryl et compagnie c'est un attrape con: les effets troidé, que ce soit sous windows/mac/linux, ça sert a rien si ce n'est filer le gerbi après trois fondus sur les menus.
les hommes, les vrais, qui ont des seskes surdimensionés, se contente de l'interface gnome, super pratique ou conviviale.
les autres, KDE.

ps: pour le coup des dvd et autres codes, moi ça me prend un click (installer vlc via synaptic), m'enfin bon parait-il que je suis trop con.

----------


## gripoil

Ah ah beryl fait moi rire qu'est ce qu'on s'en tape de ça!

(En plus compyz est intégré et ca marche pratiquement sans rien faire)

Pour info la version 7.10 d'ubuntu ma l'air très prometteuse même si jm'y connais pas...

Bon n'empeche que c'est irréfutable! ubuntu c'est vraiment linux for human beings! Y'a une communauté de folie pret a aider n'importe qui (McPaul mais il aide que les gens pas moches)
Et puis pas que ubuntu sauf qu'il symbolise bien la phrase  :;):

----------


## Khraya

A lire les pro-linux j'ai sûrement dû rêver la fois ou j'ai modifié un .conf pour avoir la résolution native de mon écran...

----------


## NapalmGlop

J'ai toujours adoré les mecs qui se branlent sur la marque du tire-bouchon au lieu de boire le pinard...  ::XD::

----------


## NitroG42

Linux c'est bien, mais je préfére Windows.
Et oui je suis un n00b, mais un n00b qui joue...

ceci est un message pour éviter des centaines de pages de troll genre "linux ca déchire windows ca pue" "windows ca déchire, linux ca pue".




> J'ai toujours adoré les mecs qui se branlent sur la marque du tire-bouchon au lieu de boire le pinard...


j'ai pas compris.

----------


## gripoil

> A lire les pro-linux j'ai sûrement dû rêver la fois ou j'ai modifié un .conf pour avoir la résolution native de mon écran...


Nan t'as pas révé t'as galéré t'as pété un cable t'as X qu'a planté 112 fois!
MAIS si t'as fait comme moi t'as trouvé la technique qui marche a tous les coups en une 10 aines de clics et 3 dl (pas bien pire que les 5 clics et 1 dl pour dl un driver windows) qui marche a tous les coups!
Soit j'suis le seul a l'avoir trouvé, sois oui ca marche pas tout a fait pareil chez tout le monde mais chacun a son ptit truc qui marche bien!
N'empeche que la jsuis sous windows hein!

----------


## elpiero

a mais lol ça c de la reponse ...... fait pas chier sa marche comme ça o revoir 


en passant la photo passe trés trés bien 


et tant pis pour les pinguoins qui me prendront en grippe ( grippe sur la banquise ? sont pas immunniser a tout en fait )  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

> sont pas immunniser a tout en fait )


Comment? Y'a pas de correction orthographique et grammaticale sous Eudora?   ::rolleyes::

----------


## elpiero

immunisé *  ... 



immunisé ( mais cb de temps a me prendre ma reponse ce forum? )


 ps : j'emme***e   bescherel et ces amis

----------


## vectra

> immunisé *  ... 
> immunisé ( mais cb de temps a me prendre ma reponse ce forum? )
>  ps : j'emme***e   bescherel et ces amis


Bescherel_le_
Passe à Outlook, va. Faut être moderne...

----------


## George Sable

> Ben oui, j'ai mis la dernière version d'ubuntu sur mon portable


On parlait d'une *vraie* distribution.

Croyez en mon experience mes petits, GNU/Linux atomise n'importe quel autre système, ne serait-ce parce qu'il est libre.
Ensuite, pour les gens que le coté libre n'intéresse pas (mais ça leur passera, ils finiront bien par comprendre), GNU/Linux reste toujours le meilleur choix, parce que c'est :
- Stable (Linux gère divinement bien les ressources matérielles, notamment la ram et le cache. J'ai que 512 de ram, et lors de test j'ai déjà swappé sur plus de 500 mo, mais le système n'a jamais planté. Et on compare nos uptime quand vous voulez  ::XD::  )
- Simple (hé oui, c'est pas parce que ça ne fonctionne pas comme sous windows que c'est compliqué. C'est juste différent, et beaucoup plus intuitif. Y'a qu'à voir ma grosse n00b de soeur qui est sous GNU/Linux et qui n'a jamais aucun problème, alors que les 3 autres sous Windows m'appellent à l'aide toutes les semaines. Rien que le système d'installation des programmes est génial pour les débutants)
- Sécurisé
- Cohérent (les applications utilisent la même interface, tant au niveau du fonctionnement que du look, c'est un réel plaisir. Le bureau ressemble à un tout uni, pas à un patchwork dégueulasse comme sous windows.)
- Complet (on a des applications de folie, style Amarok ou K3B, qui éclatent tout ce qu'on peut trouver sous windows ou macos. Et en plus c'est libre et gratuit, pas besoin de s'emmerder avec des cracks à la con).
- Modulaire et adaptable (chaque système est totalement personnalisable et peut être adapté à la machine sur lequel il tourne. Exemple extrême mais assez représentatif : la compilation de tout le système en fonction de notre matériel et de nos logiciels).

Bref, linuske roske et donne le poil soyeux, cay le bien toussa, donc mangeay en  :B):

----------


## KiwiX

Et je rajouterai :

"Fedora Core FTW".

----------


## NitroG42

> blablabla linux ca déchire


Et elle a quelle distrib ta soeur ?

----------


## Elidjah

Nan mais déconnez pas, Linux pour les n00bs, c'est du petit-suicide. Faut être vachement veinal pour oser prétendre le contraire. C'est pas parce que c'est le plus cool que c'est forcément le meilleur. Autant un serveur ne dois tourner que sous Linux (et largement), autant pour un poste lambda, windows ou mac s'imposent d'eux-même

----------


## George Sable

> Nan mais déconnez pas, Linux pour les n00bs, c'est du petit-suicide. Faut être vachement veinal pour oser prétendre le contraire. C'est pas parce que c'est le plus cool que c'est forcément le meilleur. Autant un serveur ne dois tourner que sous Linux (et largement), autant pour un poste lambda, windows ou mac s'imposent d'eux-même


Je maintiens fermement le contraire. Mac, oui, peut être, mais windows certainement pas, sauf pour jouer. Un système GNU/Linux, une fois installé et correctement configuré (par un mec qui s'y connaît en revanche. Et encore, pour Ubuntu c'est faisable par un noob), ça roule sans problème, et nettement mieux qu'un windows.

----------


## Zepolak

> J'ai toujours adoré les mecs qui se branlent sur la marque du tire-bouchon au lieu de boire le pinard...


Mais elle est énorme cette phrase   ::XD:: 

Edit : ouais, il semble que j'ai pris des cours chez b0b0/francou ^^''

----------


## NitroG42

> Un système GNU/Linux, une fois installé et correctement configuré (par un mec qui s'y connaît en revanche), ça roule sans problème, et nettement mieux qu'un windows.


Ah oui mais voilà....
c'est surement ca qu'on reproche tous à linux.

----------


## George Sable

> Ah oui mais voilà....
> c'est surement ca qu'on reproche tous à linux.


Ah oui ? Et parce que Windows c'est installable et configurable par un noob ? La bonne blague...

Une ubuntu (et je ne parle de cette distrib que parce que la connais, mais ça doit être valable pour mandriva, suse et fedora), c'est installable par n'importe quel noob pourvu qu'il ne cherche pas de truc trop exotique (style dual boot, etc. Et encore, Ubuntu inclut un truc pour aider les noob a faire un dual boot). C'est entièrement graphique, on est pris en main dès le début et il y a des explication tout le long. Même le partitionement peut se faire automatiquement pour ceux qui ont peur de faire des bétises.

Une fois installé, le système est quasiment complet, on est bien loin d'un windows. Y'a un vrai browser, un lecteur audio, un lecteur vidéo, un graveur, un rippeur, une suite bureautique, un logiciel de retouche, etc, etc. Si tu tombes sur une vidéo ou musique pour laquelle tu n'as pas les codecs, le système te propose même automatiquement de les dl et les installer pour toi.
On est a des années lumières de windows, et dans le bon sens.

----------


## NitroG42

Et pourtant tout le monde utilise windows....
Mais pourquoi donc sont-ils tous idiots ?

----------


## Sekkyumu

Bon je suis sur mac mais je vais plussoier quelques points :




> - Complet (on a des applications de folie, style Amarok ou K3B, qui éclatent tout ce qu'on peut trouver sous windows ou macos. Et en plus c'est libre et gratuit, pas besoin de s'emmerder avec des cracks à la con).


Je plussoie pour Amarok, il arrivera sur macOS bientôt. Après pour les cracks ou keygens, ça dépend. Autant y a des logiciels Shareware / Payware sur Windows et OS X, autant y en a aussi sur linux mais moins nombreux. Bon après on peut pas dire que Pidgim (ex Gaim) explose les clients IM sur Windows ou OS X par exemple. AdiumX est basé sur les libs de Pidgim, il est très loin devant lui.

_Bref, linuske roske et donne le poil soyeux, cay le bien toussa, donc mangeay en_ 

Un an de linux m'a largement suffit parce que : ton matos n'est parfois pas reconnu, alors tu dois compiler tout toi même, chercher les drivers, etc... c'est une perte de temps incroyable et t'es pas sûr que ça marche la majeure partie du temps.

En revanche, passer de Linux à OS X et vise versa est une excellente chose dans le sens qu'on est pas perdu. Quand je suis arrivé sous OS X après un an de Linux, j'avais toujours mes réflexes et ça me sert quelques fois.
J'ai un pote qui vient de Windows et qui bosse sur mac dans sa formation, il a eu beaucoup plus de mal à passer à OS X que moi par exemple. Par contre il ne supporte plus Windows maintenant ahah.

edit : *correction de fautes hu hu*

----------


## Elidjah

Et le pauvre Noob qui veut utiliser son imprimante/scanner USB de chez patin-couffin, qui n'a qu'un CDrom de drivers Windows  et qui, par malheur, veut synchroniser son téléphone portable en passant par le bluetooth ? Ca va devenir Rock'n'roll non ?

----------


## NitroG42

Attention, pidgim n'explose rien du tout.
Sous windows (et oui pas encore dispo sous linux) y a miranda...
Qui lui explose tout les clients existant, leurs baisse le froc et tout le tralala....

----------


## lebifteksauvage

Quel rapport avec Valve ?   ::blink::  
Quesqu'on se marre ...   ::rolleyes::

----------


## George Sable

*Je suis totalement d'accords, l'interface de linux est très agréable et très simple - sauf KDE je trouve.*
Concernant KDE ça va énormément changer avec KDE.4

*En revanche, le look fait un peu "cartoon" et pas très professionel à cause de Clearlook.*
Ça, ça se change en un clic dans la fenêtre de gestion des thèmes. Et il y a des thèmes très pro disponibles un peu partout.

*Bon après j'ai bien vu que c'était bien le bordel dans tout ce qui était hack icons-themes ( c'était la galère pour tango des fois  ).*
Ça, c'est clair, et c'est bien chiant (j'ai essayé de créer un thème d'icône une fois, j'ai abandonné tellement c'était bordelique). Heureusement, y a un gros travail de standardisation qui est en cours avec le projet freedesktop. Théoriquement, les thèmes d'icônes et les menus devraient bientôt être compatibles entre les environnements (KDE, GNOME, XFCE, Flubox, Blackbox, j'en passe et des meilleurs...)

*Je plussoie pour Amarok, il arrivera sur macOS bientôt.*
Sous windows aussi je crois. Mais bon, il sera nettement moins intéressant que sous GNU/Linux (bibliothèques QT à charger en mémoire en plus de celle du système, mauvaise intégration, look & feel différent, etc). Je considère pour ma part que c'est plus une perte de temps qu'autre chose, mais bon, si ça fait bander les dev....

*Après pour les cracks ou keygens, ça dépend. Autant y a des logiciels Shareware / Payware sur Windows et OS X, autant y en a aussi sur linux mais moins nombreux.*
Il y en a, oui, mais la grosse différence vient surtout du fait qu'on peut sans passer parce qu'il existe des logiciels libres et gratuits qui sont largement meilleurs. Pas comme sous windows où tu galères pour trouver ne serait-ce qu'un logiciel de gravure gratuit et potable.

*Bon après on peut pas dire que Pidgim (ex Gaim) explose les clients IM sur Windows ou OS X par exemple. AdiumX est basé sur les libs de Pidgim, il est très loin devant lui.*
Pidgin (avec un "n") n'est pas terrible, et je ne le garde que parce qu'il est en GTK. En revanche, Kopette met une branlée à pas mal de clients IM.

*Un an de linux m'a largement suffit parce que : ton matos n'est parfois pas reconnu, alors tu dois compiler tout toi même, chercher les drivers, etc... c'est une perte de temps incroyable et t'es pas sûr que ça marche la majeure partie du temps.*
Moi ça marche sans aucun problème. Out of the box avec Ubuntu ou Debian, et environ 1h d'install avec Archlinux (et c'était ma première installation de cette distrib un peu particulière). Et pourtant c'est sur mon portable qui a une carte wifi bien relou.
Garde à l'esprit que GNU/Linux évolue extrêmement vite, et qu'en un an il peut se passer beaucoup de chose.

Et puis GNU/Linux peut tourner sur quasiment n'importe quel matériel/architecture, pas comme macos qui implique d'acheter la machine qui va avec.




> Et le pauvre Noob qui veut utiliser son imprimante/scanner USB de chez patin-couffin, qui n'a qu'un CDrom de drivers Windows  et qui, par malheur, veut synchroniser son téléphone portable en passant par le bluetooth ? Ca va devenir Rock'n'roll non ?


Jamais eu ce problème chez moi, mon imprimante marche dès qu'on la branche. Idem pour la livebox d'un autre gars du forum qui s'étonnait justement de ne pas avoir eu à installer de drivers

----------


## john

Je pense que c'est maintenant que microsoft devrait frapper un grand coup: 
  rendre le live anywhere compatible linux et recuperer les clients decus par l'attitude de steam (linuxien ou non)   ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## elpiero

je disais ke valve a raison moi c tout ce ke j'en pense   ::ninja::   ::ninja::   ::ninja::   ::ninja::

----------


## gripoil

Ouais bien fait pour les pinguins! Mais j'suis presque entierement d'accord avec Georges! Moi je suis sous windows jle répete mais je kiffe ubuntu ma race! Pas forcément pour linux et tout et tout!
Juste parceque c'est trop bien fait! Rien que le gestionnaire de paquet synaptic c'est pas un truc de PAyDAy!!!!

Enfin bon ... hein n'empeche que linux c'est bien faut arretter les vieux trips des anciens temps genre: Faut passser 10 jours a configurer! Tu peux juste aller sur msn avec un pseudo clone foireux, et aller sur IRC et jouer a des clones de quake 3 j'allais oublier  :;): 

J'ai longtemps était 100% d'accord avec Ackboo TDC hIdEOuT!
Mais un jour j'ai fait le pas! Au bon moment! Et j'ai découvert un truc simple, trippant, agréable a utiliser! C'est un bonheur de pas se dire putain va falloir que je cracke ca! Ca fait bizarre hein mais ouais :D

Enfin bon n'empeche que quand mon PC a claquer j'ai dis "J'vais jouer comme un porc alors j'installe que doz"

----------


## Paoh

Chez les utilisateurs de Linux, y a des ouin-ouin, comme chez les autres.
Pour les Windoziens, c'est pareil mais comme on nage tous les jours en plein dedans, on s'en rend meme plus compte !

Chier sur Linux c'est aussi idiot que taper sur son voisin : je comprends pas donc je frappe.
Et ca aussi c'est pareil des 2 cotes.

C'etait la philo de comptoir du lundi matin... merci ca va mieux...

ps : quels encules chez Obsidian d'avoir choisi D3D pour NWN2  ::(: 
pps : ouin ouin je veux un meilleur opengl
ppps : etc...

----------


## gripoil

J'suis trop d'accord! surtout pour NWN2!

----------


## vectra

> ps : quels encules chez Obsidian d'avoir choisi D3D pour NWN2 
> pps : ouin ouin je veux un meilleur opengl


Et même pas fichus de pondre un vrai scénar, avec ca. Pu****s de brêles!  :angry2: 
(les seuls devs assez cons pour pas sortir Baldur 3)

----------


## lemanruss

Moi j'm'en cogne de toute ces guéguères intestines entre windows et linux.



Chui sous OS2 Warp bande de nain !!!!








 ::ninja::

----------


## Reizz

Décision de valve dictée par le marché. Linux n'est pas encore une plate forme assez répandu mais avec de telles décision ça va être dur pour que ça se répande à part pour ceux qui connaisse. Un peu cercle vicieux, mais un développeur n'est pas là pour supporter tel ou tel OS, il répond à la demande.
Ce qui ne change rien à la dispo des serveurs sous linux
A+

----------


## GloP

> Je pense que c'est maintenant que microsoft devrait frapper un grand coup: 
>   rendre le live anywhere compatible linux et recuperer les clients decus par l'attitude de steam (linuxien ou non)


Trop bonne idée! Y a au moins $10 000 a se faire!

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Rendre steam compatible sous Linux revient a rendre compatible les jeux de steam à Linux, et je pense pas que Valve ai que ça à foutre que de faire dans l'oeuvre humanitaire pour nerds en mal de ligne de commande.


Voilà.
99% du catalogue Steam est composé de jeux tournants uniquement sous Windows alors quel est l'interet de faire un portage sous Linux? (indice: aucun si ce n'est perdre de l'argent).

----------


## Bilbut

> Y'a qu'à voir ma grosse n00b de soeur qui est sous GNU/Linux et qui n'a jamais aucun problème, alors que les 3 autres sous Windows m'appellent à l'aide toutes les semaines.


T'as quatre soeurs et tu ne nous en as jamais parlé?? Scandale !!   ::sad::

----------


## Semifer

> Et puis suis vite repassé sous Win XP.
> Par contre j'aime bien les live CD, ca me permet de récupérer des données sur des pc plantés.
> NA!


D'ailleurs, le bureau 3D fonctionne à merveille sur la LiveCD justement.

Ah la la, j'adore quand des noobs sans connaissances viennent critiquer un OS qu'ils n'ont pas pris la peine de toucher plus de 5 minutes.

----------


## Hiruma

avec cette discussion, moi aussi j'ai envi de roxxer du poney alors je vais installer un nux bientot sur mon vieux duron 800...
au moins je pourrais faire mumuse les soirs de solitude  ::): 

si je deviens un geek, tapez-moi !

----------


## Semifer

> Voilà.
> 99% du catalogue Steam est composé de jeux tournants uniquement sous Windows alors quel est l'interet de faire un portage sous Linux? (indice: aucun si ce n'est perdre de l'argent).


Perdre de l'argent quand? Ils sont pété de thunes les mecs. Je me rapelle d'un temps pas si lointain où les jeux avaient de manière générale un mode de compatibilité OpenGL. Ils finiront par perdre des clients avec ces conneries. Nan parce que Vista est déjà plus mal barré que XP en son temps. Et même si aujourd'hui ça fait sourire, il ne faut pas prendre le client pour une vache à lait. Qui donnait Sony perdant sur cette gen de consoles? Alors pourquoi pas Microsoft perdant dans les années à venir? Ca parait peu probable pour le moment mais je sais que le mot "Linux" atterrit de plus en plus dans des bouches que l'on ne pensait pas capables de le prononcer.

----------


## maxwello

> Je dirais meme plus , bravo valve de baisser encore dans notre eSTEAM
> 
> je sais c'est nul



pas nul du tout ! Au contraire très bon !

----------


## Semifer

> avec cette discussion, moi aussi j'ai envi de roxxer du poney alors je vais installer un nux bientot sur mon vieux duron 800...
> au moins je pourrais faire mumuse les soirs de solitude 
> 
> si je deviens un geek, tapez-moi !


Moi je pars du principe que chacun prend l'OS qui lui convient et qui réponds a ces attentes. Perso, je fais pas chier les gens avec mes préférences et je me fous totalement du choix de mon voisin (sauf s'il prend un Mac, je le tabasse... humour...). Par contre, je ne supporte pas que l'on critique un truc juste pour le plaisir d'emmerder. En fait la mauvaise foi est des deux côtés. Un user Windows est de mauvaise foi en avancant que son OS est plus facile à comprendre (un troll fameux, même pas 10% des forumeurs pro-windows connaissent leur XP en profondeur et le premier reflexe en cas de machine planté c'est le reformatage...) et un user Linux est saoulant avec son intégrisme à la con, refusant tout ce qui n'est pas libre (tout le secteur ne peut pas marcher sur ce modèle, on est pas dans le monde des bisounours).

Perso j'utilise Windows, Linux et MacOS. Et bien les trois OS ont leurs tares et leurs qualités mais en aucun cas un est plus facile que l'autre. Si un des trois plante (et qu'on me sorte pas que MacOSX ne plante pas, sinon je vous fait une galerie photo du nombre de bugs et plantages que l'on a au taf -> 150 macs, je peux vous en donner des exemples...) et bien le réflexe premier de tout un chacun c'est de reformater alors que très souvent, le problème se résouts en 5 minutes. C'est triste. Alors faites vous tous un bisou et arrêtez vos trolls, le sort de la planète n'est pas en jeu.

----------


## maxwello

> (tout le secteur ne peut pas marcher sur ce modèle, on est pas dans le monde des bisounours).
> 
>  Alors faites vous tous un bisou et arrêtez vos trolls, le sort de la planète n'est pas en jeu.



Juste là où je ne suis pas d'accord sinon d'accord

bisous !!

----------


## Mr.Gnou

Décision logique. Perte de temps et d'argent quand il n'y a aucun jeu compatible linux dans son catalogue.




> *Un an de linux m'a largement suffit parce que : ton matos n'est parfois pas reconnu, alors tu dois compiler tout toi même, chercher les drivers, etc... c'est une perte de temps incroyable et t'es pas sûr que ça marche la majeure partie du temps.*
> Moi ça marche sans aucun problème.


Argument infaillible. Si ca marche chez moi ca marche partout.  ::XD::  Perso ma 106 roule sans aucun soucis depuis 5ans. Mais quelle bande de nazes ceux qui tombent en panne, moi j'ai jamais aucun soucis.  ::lol::  

Marrant le troll linux/windows  :;):

----------


## Semifer

> Décision logique. Perte de temps et d'argent quand il n'y a aucun jeu compatible linux dans son catalogue.
> Argument infaillible. *Si ca marche chez moi ca marche partout.*  Perso ma 106 roule sans aucun soucis depuis 5ans. Mais quelle bande de nazes ceux qui tombent en panne, moi j'ai jamais aucun soucis.  
> 
> Marrant le troll linux/windows


Bein quand on sait ce qu'on fait, ça marche partout. Par contre, quand on est incompétent et qu'on fait n'importe quoi, on préfère venir troller sur l'OS plutôt que d'ouvrir un bouquin et comprendre les conneries qu'on fait. Mais c'est humain, j'ai l'habitude.

----------


## Mr.Gnou

> Bein quand on sait ce qu'on fait, ça marche partout. Par contre, quand on est incompétent et qu'on fait n'importe quoi, on préfère venir troller sur l'OS plutôt que d'ouvrir un bouquin et comprendre les conneries qu'on fait. Mais c'est humain, j'ai l'habitude.


C'est pareil avec windows et MacOS... ah en fait c'est pareil avec tout  ::lol::

----------


## Semifer

> C'est pareil avec windows et MacOS... ah en fait c'est pareil avec tout


Je plussoie   :;):

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Perdre de l'argent quand?


Va sur le site de Steam et sort moi la liste des jeux pouvant tourner sur Linux. Ensuite à toi de voir si l'effort qui serait fournit afin de porter Steam sur Linux (-> dépense d'argent) serait rentable à moyen/court terme (indice: c'est peu probable)
(J'ai l'impression que les gens répondent plus vite qu'ils ne réfléchissent).

----------


## JojoLeMerou

C'est ici pour les trolls ?

Je comprends pas très bien le principe de dire le mien est mieux que le tien, etc.
Chaque OS a ses avantages (gratuit ou pas, applis pros ou pas, jeux ou pas, etc.)
Pour le reste, ils font tous plus ou moins la même chose... 
Comme notamment nous briser les burnes quand ils fonctionnent pas.

----------


## toovr

> Perdre de l'argent quand? Ils sont pété de thunes les mecs. Je me rapelle d'un temps pas si lointain où les jeux avaient de manière générale un mode de compatibilité OpenGL. Ils finiront par perdre des clients avec ces conneries. Nan parce que Vista est déjà plus mal barré que XP en son temps. Et même si aujourd'hui ça fait sourire, il ne faut pas prendre le client pour une vache à lait. Qui donnait Sony perdant sur cette gen de consoles? Alors pourquoi pas Microsoft perdant dans les années à venir? Ca parait peu probable pour le moment mais je sais que le mot "Linux" atterrit de plus en plus dans des bouches que l'on ne pensait pas capables de le prononcer.


tu compares La guerre des consoles : 3 acteurs qui sont des entreprises avec des budgets enormes de com, marketing, des brouzoufs dans tous les sens. (dont Microsoft d'ailleurs)

a celle des OS : Microsoft, l'entreprise qui détient 95% du marché face a Linux, une myriade de distrib avec une communication qui se limite a du marketing viral.

Va à la fnac ou à Carrefour et compte le nombre de PC préinstallés avec Vista et ceux installés avec une distrib Linux. Et demande aux vendeurs combien il vend de PC préinstallé avec du Linux.

Je pense que le jour ou Linux* sera plus installé que Windows* sera le meme jour ou la GP2X se vendra plus que la DS

----------


## Graveen

y'a quand meme pleins de qualités sur l'os du pingouin.

je passe sur le look n feel, les applis,la facilité d'installation puisque ces points depuis 5 ans font l'objet d'énormes améliorations.


- le rapport qualité prix est excellent, je pense que si, systématiquement, il y a avait une ligne " OS windows: +100€ " ca ferait reflechir pas mal de consommateurs

- la réactivité (dûe au systéme de fonctionnement et de distribution) de l'OS concernant bogues et mise à jour (certainement sur un indice de performance horaire moins important qu'un dev microsoft, mais la multiplication des contributeurs booste pas mal ce point là.

- la segmentation des tâches, corrolaire du travail communautaire, pousse les modules en avant, tant au niveau features que developpement: y'a qu'à voir le paramétrage des gestionnaires de fenetres genre compiz pour comprendre que ce qui est figé sous d'autres OS peut etre remplacé, modifié, exploité. Et ca c'est quand meme énorme. bon ok "OSEF DES WMs" mais qd ca concerne un truc qu'on utilise c'est génial. bien sur on ne peut pas forcement tout exploiter à fond.

je reviens sur un argument plus conventionnel, l'adaptation de l'os a la machine: avant, y'avait 1 hardware et son heu... son truc. pour les oric/mo5/amastrad cpc c'etait souvent un vieux basic integré qui permettait de lire un cassette/disquette, tout en rom. ensuite y'a eu les vrais OS comme atari st et son tos ou amiga et son workbench, avec un subtil melange de rom et disque N'empeche, a cette epoque, l'OS etait adapté a la machine, et meme si entre mac/amiga il y a avait 1 version pour plusieurs machines dans la gamme, l'exploitation des peripheriques par l'os, la gestion des ressources etaient optimales. enfin, l'os generaliste aura au moins permis a l'histoire de l'informatique de s'ecrire !  :;):

----------


## Semifer

> tu compares La guerre des consoles : 3 acteurs qui sont des entreprises avec des budgets enormes de com, marketing, des brouzoufs dans tous les sens. (dont Microsoft d'ailleurs)
> 
> a celle des OS : Microsoft, l'entreprise qui détient 95% du marché face a Linux, une myriade de distrib avec une communication qui se limite a du marketing viral.
> 
> Va à la fnac ou à Carrefour et compte le nombre de PC préinstallés avec Vista et ceux installés avec une distrib Linux. Et demande aux vendeurs combien il vend de PC préinstallé avec du Linux.
> 
> Je pense que le jour ou Linux* sera plus installé que Windows* sera le meme jour ou la GP2X se vendra plus que la DS


Déjà apprends à me lire. Et de deux, c'est pas des secteurs économiques que je comparais mais l'imprésivibilité du consommateur de manière générale. Je connais très peu de gens autour de moi qui sont content de leur Vista, et pas que des utilisateurs chevronnés. Arrête de penser avec ton cerveau de geek et met toi un peu à la place des autres. Et j'ai jamais dit que *si* (non parce que je n'ai employé que le conditionnel jusqu'ici) Microsoft perdait du terrain face à un autre OS, ça se ferait en 2 jours.

----------


## eldwane

> C'est pareil avec windows et MacOS... ah en fait c'est pareil avec tout


Sauf que Windows, quand t'as un problème:

- Il faut savoir ce qui pose problème (par exemple: je ne suis pas sur que les ecrans bleus soient un modèle de clareté... même si des fois, on devine qui est le coupable). Combien d'heure passées à chercher pourquoi la machine freeze au bout de 15 minutes, avant de se rendre compte que ce sont les drivers de la carte wifi...
- Ensuite, il faut pouvoir le réparer, ce qui reste nettement plus complexe sur un système propriétaire comme windows
- Et au final, la solution la plus simple reste de tout réinstaller...

Evidemment, je suis négatif, mais d'expérience, après 15 ans de tripatouillages informatiques, dont 14 ans en windows only, j'utilise linux depuis bientôt 1 an, et même si ça m'a apporté quelques séances de prise de tête (en même temps, si je commence directe avec une Debian, et qu'en plus je décide de compiler mon noyau, c'est sur que je n'ai pas cherché la simplicité  ::): ), j'utilise un système toujours aussi stable, que je n'ai pas eu besoin de réinstaller...

Par contre, pour tout ce qui est jeux, windows reste, pour moi, bligatoire (d'ailleurs il ne me sert qu'a ça), le reste du temps je suis sous linux. C'est pour ça que Steam sous linux... oui bon d'accord... (et puis visiblement, ça tourne sous wine), mais comme disent certains, si les jeux associés ne sont pas prévus pour tourner en openGL, c'est un peu inutile... nan?


Sinon, je confirme que elow à une dizaine d'ordis chez lui... Par contre, la quasi majorité de son parc est constitué dedes machines de récup (Cyrix existe encore!  ::): ), donc je comprend son soucis de faire des économies.

PS: Pour contredire certains, mon uptime record a été fait sous windows 2000  ::happy2::  avec 14 jours  ::):  (bravo le développement durable ^^ )

----------


## Mr.Gnou

> Sauf que Windows, quand t'as un problème:


Ah mais mon bon monsieur je vous arrete tout de suite, *moi ça marche sans aucun problème.* Permettez moi de vous placer dans la case des incompétents faiseurs de n'importe quoi  ::ninja::  

Humour toussa, désolé  :mrgreen:

----------


## eldwane

> Ah mais mon bon monsieur je vous arrete tout de suite, *moi ça marche sans aucun problème.* Permettez moi de vous placer dans la case des incompétents faiseurs de n'importe quoi  
> 
> Humour toussa, désolé  :mrgreen:


Va mourrir :P

Pour me compléter... j'ai finalement autant d'emmerdes sous linux que windows, c'est juste que sous linux, je comprend, j'apprend et je répare.

Et c'est compréhensible que chacun n'ait pas forcément le temps d'apprendre à réparer son ordi 

(même si... quand tu apprends à conduire une voiture, il me semble que tu apprends aussi son fonctionnement... encore pire quand c'est un autocar ou un camion  ::rolleyes::  )

----------


## toovr

> Déjà apprends à me lire. Et de deux, c'est pas des secteurs économiques que je comparais mais l'imprésivibilité du consommateur de manière générale. Je connais très peu de gens autour de moi qui sont content de leur Vista, et pas que des utilisateurs chevronnés. Arrête de penser avec ton cerveau de geek et met toi un peu à la place des autres. Et j'ai jamais dit que *si* (non parce que je n'ai employé que le conditionnel jusqu'ici) Microsoft perdait du terrain face à un autre OS, ça se ferait en 2 jours.


Justement, tes consommateurs imprévisibles, ils ont subit les assauts marketing de trois boites qui vendent des consoles. Mais le marketing linux est plus discret. (ya bien la marche de l'empereur   ::ninja::  )
Les produits qui se propagent le plus ne sont pas souvent les meilleurs mais les mieux vendus. 
Je passe sur le troll du cerveau geek.
Donc si je me mets a la place de quelqu'un qui a utilisé Windows et qui risque d'etre perdu si il n y a pas un bouton démarrer avec la meme arborescence sur son PC préinstallé, qui ne connait que outlook express pour envoyer et recevoir de mails, je pense que j aurais tres peur de changer pour autre chose.
Meme si un ubuntu est tres joli, bien fait compet et tout, et tout. Je risque d etre perdu.

Petite info rigolote : Aujourd hui en France, Ya plus d'utilisateurs de Windows ME que de Linux.

----------


## Hiruma

> Petite info rigolote : Aujourd hui en France, Ya plus d'utilisateurs de Windows ME que de Linux.


 :<_<:  oh my god !

----------


## Gynsu2000

> HL1 et ses 2 addons, CS 1.6, HL² si on s'y prend bien...


:'D
Je parlais *BIEN SUR* de jeux tournant en natif sous Linux. Pas en utilisant des sales bidouilles de geek: en suivant ton raisonnement beaucoup de jeux tournent sous Linux .... IL SUFFIT D'UTILISER CEDEGA!
Enfin bon, je m'arrête là, les discussions avec fan/hateboys ça devient vite saoulant à force de mauvaise foi.

Objectivement Valve n'a aucun intérêt économique à porter Steam sous Linux dans l'immédiat au vu du catalogue des jeux. Point Final.

----------


## TheToune

> Une fois installé, le système est quasiment complet, on est bien loin d'un windows. Y'a un vrai browser, un lecteur audio, un lecteur vidéo, un graveur, un rippeur, une suite bureautique, un logiciel de retouche, etc, etc. Si tu tombes sur une vidéo ou musique pour laquelle tu n'as pas les codecs, le système te propose même automatiquement de les dl et les installer pour toi.
> On est a des années lumières de windows, et dans le bon sens.


Là je suis parfaitement d'accord. Une distrib linux une fois bien installé c'est un vrai bonheur. L'environement est extremement personalisable.C'est complet et les gestionnaires de paquets super simple a utiliser pour n'importe qui : On telecharge/instal/desinstal/met a  jour d'un clic tout et n'importe quoi de façon trés clair.( et avec une connexion internet comme la mienne, je fait presque tout ça en temp réel ).

Il reste quelque notions difficile à aprehender pour un debutant, genre le systeme de montage super pratique mais trés loin du simple "un media une lettre" de windows ( c'est automatique et transparent maintenant, mais l'utilisateur comprend pas toujours "où est quoi" ) ou encore une tendance globale d'un systeme "par des programmeur pour des programmeur" qui se retouve encore trop souvent dans les interfaces des soft ou du systeme.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Nan mais déconnez pas, Linux pour les n00bs, c'est du petit-suicide. Faut être vachement veinal pour oser prétendre le contraire. C'est pas parce que c'est le plus cool que c'est forcément le meilleur. Autant un serveur ne dois tourner que sous Linux (et largement), autant pour un poste lambda, windows ou mac s'imposent d'eux-même


ta une HP? ça se configure tout seul, bien plus facilement que sous win. c'est eux qui font les drivers, open source donc préintégrés a toute les distribs.
ta une autre marque? prie le seigneur.

----------


## George Sable

> Objectivement Valve n'a aucun intérêt économique à porter Steam sous Linux dans l'immédiat au vu du catalogue des jeux. Point Final.


On est tout à fait d'accord sur ce point. Mais ça n'empêche pas de leur demander.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Va sur le site de Steam et sort moi la liste des jeux pouvant tourner sur Linux. Ensuite à toi de voir si l'effort qui serait fournit afin de porter Steam sur Linux (-> dépense d'argent) serait rentable à moyen/court terme (indice: c'est peu probable)
> (J'ai l'impression que les gens répondent plus vite qu'ils ne réfléchissent).


d'un côté, euh comment dire:
-les jeux introversion (defcon and co) ont un client nux
-pas mal de jeux sont en openGL dans le catalogue steam(=3 lignes de codes a modif pour rendre natif) genre cs 1.6, red orchestra et consort
donc bon, tout le catalogue ne serait pas accessible, mais un bon morceau quand même.

d'autant plus que porter un jeu sous nux/osx est de moins en moins onéreux (tu est grand, cherche transgaming)(ouch, j'ai horreur de prononcer ce nom)


edit: non mais les gars sortez la tête du cul: cedega c'est de la grosse merde(je l'utilise, donc je suis bien placé pour le dire) wine marche mieux. le seul truc bien c'est qu'oblivion marche comme en natif, car supporté officiellement...
et wine doors: C'EST DE LA DAUBE EN l'ETAT! NE RECOMMANDEZ PAS CA!
prenez playonlinux, ou même, faites les l337 et installez en ligne!  ::ninja::  (sans déconner ça bouffe moins de ressources)

----------


## George Sable

> et wine doors: C'EST DE LA DAUBE EN l'ETAT! NE RECOMMANDEZ PAS CA!
> prenez playonlinux, ou même, faites les l337 et installez en ligne!  (sans déconner ça bouffe moins de ressources)


Perso j'installe en ligne de commande, mais wine-doors peut être pratique pour un gars effrayé par le terminal.
Et puis c'est tout neuf, faut lui laisser le temps de mûrir  ::):

----------


## Sekkyumu

> 


Tiens je savais pas que ces icônes étaient dans le svn de Gnome Refresh / Tango.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Et puis c'est tout neuf, faut lui laisser le temps de mûrir


attend, le projet cumule  toute les tares des plus mauvais shareware windows:
-installation de trucs abscon microsoftien sans te demander ton avis au premier démarrage
-liste des programmes gonflés par des entrées de police d'écritures (faut bien faire croire que la liste est grande!)
-des trucs qui servent a rien, tout droit tirés des méandres du site microsoft
-des packs d'applis qui marchent pas(ex: call of duty)
-un interface zoli mais lente et surbeugé (normal, c'est fait en python)

j'ai testé la toute premiere alpha, j'avais trouvé ça prometteur.
j'ai testé y a 3 jours celle dispo en deb, je l'ai vite viré.

----------


## Semifer

> Justement, tes consommateurs imprévisibles, ils ont subit les assauts marketing de trois boites qui vendent des consoles. Mais le marketing linux est plus discret. (ya bien la marche de l'empereur   )
> Les produits qui se propagent le plus ne sont pas souvent les meilleurs mais les mieux vendus. 
> Je passe sur le troll du cerveau geek.
> Donc si je me mets a la place de quelqu'un qui a utilisé Windows et qui risque d'etre perdu si il n y a pas un bouton démarrer avec la meme arborescence sur son PC préinstallé, qui ne connait que outlook express pour envoyer et recevoir de mails, je pense que j aurais tres peur de changer pour autre chose.
> Meme si un ubuntu est tres joli, bien fait compet et tout, et tout. Je risque d etre perdu.
> 
> Petite info rigolote : Aujourd hui en France, Ya plus d'utilisateurs de Windows ME que de Linux.


Vu t'a dernière phrase j'arrête le dialogue avec toi. Tu es un troll de première. Que veux-tu que j'argumente quand un mec raconte un troll par phrase...

----------


## Mr.Gnou

> Exemple typique avec mon portable DELL : Une fois windows installé, rien ne marche, même pas la carte réseau. Donc tu es obligé d'aller chercher les drivers sur internet via un autre pc, puis de les transferer via clé usb pour pouvoir ne serait-ce qu'aller sur internet ou avoir un trackpad à peu près potable.


Tu as bien du avoir des CDs de drivers avec ton dell, non ? Je viens de changer de config (PC recu hier) et installer windows en 40min sans net. Oui j'ai eu la "chance" d'avoir les CD de drivers avec le matos qui compose mon PC. De tte les distrib linux evoluant sans cesse c'est normal qu'elles intègrent plus de contenu niveau drivers & co.

Sinon pour les fonctionnalités intégrées dans nux et pas windows, on aurait pas casser les *bip* à un certain crosoft pour avoir placé un misérable browser dans son OS ?   ::rolleyes::

----------


## George Sable

> attend, le projet cumule  toute les tares des plus mauvais shareware windows:
> -installation de trucs abscon microsoftien sans te demander ton avis au premier démarrage
> -liste des programmes gonflés par des entrées de police d'écritures (faut bien faire croire que la liste est grande!)
> -des trucs qui servent a rien, tout droit tirés des méandres du site microsoft
> -des packs d'applis qui marchent pas(ex: call of duty)
> -un interface zoli mais lente et surbeugé (normal, c'est fait en python)
> 
> j'ai testé la toute premiere alpha, j'avais trouvé ça prometteur.
> j'ai testé y a 3 jours celle dispo en deb, je l'ai vite viré.


J'ai pas testé depuis un moment, donc je vais me fier à ton jugement.

Dommage...  ::sad:: 

_Tu as bien du avoir des CDs de drivers avec ton dell, non ? Je viens de changer de config (PC recu hier) et installer windows en 40min sans net. Oui j'ai eu la "chance" d'avoir les CD de drivers avec le matos qui compose mon PC._
Non, le cd n'était pas fourni.  Y avait juste des fichiers d'install présents sur le dd, mais ils n'ont jamais fonctionnés (et en plus ça réinstalle d'une façon méga-crade).

_De tte les distrib linux evoluant sans cesse c'est normal qu'elles intègrent plus de contenu niveau drivers & co._
Osef que ça soit "normal" que windows soit à la ramasse. Le fait est que certaines distributions GNU/Linux sont plus simples à installer que windows, point.

*Sinon pour les fonctionnalités intégrées dans nux et pas windows. On a pas casser les *bip* à un certain crosoft pour avoir placé un misérable browser dans son OS ? * 
La différence c'est que sous GNU/Linux tu peut virer n'importe quel programme comme bon te semble. Et libre à toi de faire une installation minimale avec juste ce que tu désires ; on ne t'impose rien.

----------


## Semifer

> :'D
> Je parlais *BIEN SUR* de jeux tournant en natif sous Linux. Pas en utilisant des sales bidouilles de geek: en suivant ton raisonnement beaucoup de jeux tournent sous Linux .... IL SUFFIT D'UTILISER CEDEGA!
> Enfin bon, je m'arrête là, les discussions avec fan/hateboys ça devient vite saoulant à force de mauvaise foi.
> 
> Objectivement Valve n'a aucun intérêt économique à porter Steam sous Linux dans l'immédiat au vu du catalogue des jeux. Point Final.


Ok, tu veux une liste de jeux tourant en natif sous Linux? Je vais te la donner:

- America’s Army
- Cube
- Cube 2 : Sauerbraten
- Defcon
- Doom 3
- Dofus
- Enemy Territory : Quake Wars
- Foobillard
- Frozen Bubble (obligé de le mettre celui-là :P)
- Neverwinter Nights
- Nexuiz
- Penumbra : Overture
- Planeshift
- Postal 2 : share the pain
- Quake 3 Arena
- Quake 4
- Return To Castle Wolfenstein
- Savage 2 : A Tortured Soul
- Savage : The Battle for Newerth
- Second Life
- Serious Sam : The First encounter
- Serious Sam 2
- Unreal Tournament
- Unreal Tournament 2003
- Unreal Tournament 2004
- Warsow
- Warzone 2100
- Wolfenstein : enemy territory
- X3 : Reunion

Ca c'est une liste incomplète et non exhaustive avec les jeux commerciaux et non commerciaux qui valent la peine d'être joués. Je t'accorde que c'est loin d'égaler Windows. Mais il y a de sacrées pointures dans le lot.

----------


## Gynsu2000

> On est tout à fait d'accord sur ce point. Mais ça n'empêche pas de leur demander.


Certes.
Mais si la discussion sur le forum ressemble à:
- on peut avoir Steam sous Linux
- non
- s'il vous plait
- non
- alleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez
- non
- pitié, pitié, pitié, pitié, pitié
- non

Je peux comprendre leur volonté d'arrêter les discussions à ce sujet :P

----------


## George Sable

> Certes.
> Mais si la discussion sur le forum ressemble à:
> - on peut avoir Steam sous Linux
> - non
> - s'il vous plait
> - non
> - alleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez
> - non
> - pitié, pitié, pitié, pitié, pitié
> ...


Tout à fait. Mais dans ce cas il faut critiquer la forme, et pas le fond.
C'est une nuance, certes, mais elle est de taille.

----------


## gripoil

C'est vrai qu'installer windows Xp c'est devenu ringard a coté de ubuntu ! 
Bon apres l'installation de vista est bien plus agréable, pas d'intervention, très rapide et le PC est parfaitement utilisable dessuite apres!

Mais n'empeche qu'installer linux ca fait quelques temps déjà que j'me suis jamais retrouver devant autre chose qu'une belle interface graphique qu'a limite l'air d'être faite pour tata jeanine!  :;): 

edit: J'suis d'accord y'a un tas de jeux sous steam qui pourrait tourner sous linux comme un rien! 
edit aussi: Avant les pinguins révaient (ou pas) d'écrire et lire le NTFS sous nux! ... ... maintenant ca se fait en cliquant sur 3 boutons! alors pourquoi pas ... des choses encore plus EXTRAORDINAIRES!

----------


## flibulin bulard

le truc c'est qu'a l'époque y avait un client steam beta pour nux. tout comme pour wow.
donc techniquement c'est pas impossible, c'est juste pas rentable...

ps: niveau jeux, n'oublions pas que 2 des seuls jeux vraiment attendus sortiront natif: ut3 et quake wars.

----------


## Mr.Gnou

_Non, le cd n'était pas fourni.  Y avait juste des fichiers d'install présents sur le dd, mais ils n'ont jamais fonctionnés (et en plus ça réinstalle d'une façon méga-crade)._
Plaind toi à Dell, à ton vendeur ou plutot à toi meme qui achete n'importe quoi  :;): 

_Osef que ça soit "normal" que windows soit à la ramasse. Le fait est que certaines distributions GNU/Linux sont plus simples à installer que windows, point._
Tu as pas compris l'objet de la remarque. Quelques chose de plus récent est forcément mieux à ce niveau. Ce n'est pas un argument de comparaison valable. En tout cas dans la gueguerre XP linux, apres par rapport à Vista je ne sais pas. Mais bon c'est un avantage du libre. Sans cesse en evolution et plus réactif sur certain point. On ne peut pas le nier.

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Ok, tu veux une liste de jeux tourant en natif sous Linux?


Bravo, sur les 29 jeux cités **DEUX** sont disponible sur Steam. Merci d'avoir démontré l'utilité d'adapter Steam sous Linux.

----------


## George Sable

*Plaind toi à Dell, à ton vendeur ou plutot à toi meme qui achete n'importe quoi* 
C'était fourni par mon école. Si ça dépendait de moi je n'aurais jamais acheté de portable avec windows installé dessus (oui, j'ai des principes).

_Tu as pas compris l'objet de la remarque. Quelques chose de plus récent est forcément mieux à ce niveau. Ce n'est pas un argument de comparaison valable. Apres par rapport à Vista je ne sais pas._
Mais toujours est-il qu'on s'en balance de faire une comparaison "fair-play". Tata Ginette et Jean Kevin (et moi aussi d'ailleurs) s'en branlent de savoir que "c'est pas la faute de windows, c'est normal si ça marche pas c'est plus vieux, toussa". Ils veulent que ça marche, et sur ce point GNU/Linux est largement plus performant, c'est tout.

----------


## gripoil

'tain pourquoi faut toujours se battre, être de mauvaise fois, et tout ça!

Ca me donne envie de dire prout! et aussi "Toutes facons nux c'est mieux si vous voulez pas être un vilain pirate,(ou un pigeon qu'achete windows)"
ah ah il déchire cet argument :D

----------


## vectra

> Ce n'est pas un argument de comparaison valable


C'est mieux, mais c'est pas de leur faute?   ::rolleyes::  
Dans ce cas, je peux me permettre d'imaginer ce que ca serait si Linux (et tous unices confondus) détenaient, disons, 20% de parts de marché?

----------


## XWolverine

Perso, je resterai neutre dans ce débat à trolls, mais côté nunux, si les personnes qui maîtrisent un peu pouvaient se tranférer quelques minutes sur le fil des linuxiens, j'ai des questions de noob restées sans réponses (ça doit être facile, pour eux).

----------


## fwouedd

Vous oubliez qu'en dehors des geeks, la plupart des gens trouve deja windows compliqué, parmis ceux là, il y à des joueurs de wow, des joueurs de CS (si si j'en connais qui sorti du jeux ne connaissent rien en info), des joueurs des sims, des joueurs de tout et n'importe quoi, mais eux ils achetent des jeux.

Si windows est deja complexe pour une partie de la population qui n'a pas grandi au milieu de ses technologies, qu'en est il de linux, et je pense que tout les editeurs ou distributeurs de jeux vidéo en sont conscients.

Ensuite, avec le nombre de gros jeux dx10 annoncés (bioshock, crysis, age of conan, unreal 3, world in conflict, hellgate london...), quel est l'avenir proche de linux dans ce domaine?

Et puis faut etre honnete,windows xp et vista, à l'heure actuelle, si c'est bien configuré, ça plante pas pour une utilisation paperasse/jeux/internet, et pire encore, IE7 se permet d'etre bien plus agréable et rapide que tout les firefox ou opera. Alors qu'on aime pas MS, oué c'est des salauds, mais ils ont quand même bien bossé, on est loin de windows ME.

----------


## George Sable

> Perso, je resterai neutre dans ce débat à trolls, mais côté nunux, si les personnes qui maîtrisent un peu pouvaient se tranférer quelques minutes sur le fil des linuxiens, j'ai des questions de noob restées sans réponses (ça doit être facile, pour eux).


RTFM, n00b.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Ensuite, avec le nombre de gros jeux dx10 annoncés (bioshock, crysis, age of conan, unreal 3, world in conflict, hellgate london...), quel est l'avenir proche de linux dans ce domaine?


unreal tournament 3 n'est PAS un jeu DX10!! il aura un rendu dx10. et il sortira natif linux aussi.
et les autres, bah ils passeront avec wine un jours (bien que hellgate et age of conan ont l'air ripou)
voila c'était le post inutile du jour.

----------


## gripoil

> IE7


T'as ouvert une grosse breche a troll là!


J'ai un truc à dire j'ai trouvé! Ceux qui disent des trucs pas gentils sous linux bah ils conaissent pas en fait! Un jour j'ai envoyer chier mon frere le jour ou il est passé a linux! J'ai fait mon anti TDC hideout!
Et puis j'ai vu, et j'ai fait .. ah bon oui c'est sympatoche quand même! ... ROH PUTAIN MAIS CA TUE CA! Ah ouais mais non mais ouaaaais! Ouaaah et çaaaaaa?

Voilà j'suis pas un ouf du monde libre, j'trouve ca quand même tres sympatoche, je vois pas le monde entier comme ça faut pas réver! Mais sans parler du libre:
"Essayez VRAIMENT une distribution sympatique de linux et vous ne serez pas déçus même si vous trouverez peut être pas votre bonheur!"
Mais vous pourrez pas dire que ca marche pas sans etre ingenieur et que c'est pas instinctif! C'est 1000 fois plus simple pour tata jeanine que windows, et ça comme Georges Sable j'ai de quoi le prouver  :;):

----------


## Mr.Gnou

> Dans ce cas, je peux me permettre d'imaginer ce que ca serait si Linux (et tous unices confondus) détenaient, disons, 20% de parts de marché?


Crosoft se bougerait plus le cul et tout le monde en profiterait  :;):  Mais bon faut arreter de cracher sur XP (connais pas Vista) mais c'est loin d'être dégueux et tres facile à utiliser. Linux l'est surement tout autant voir plus mais les habitudes sont difficiles à bouger. Et un non power user qui s'est penché un jour sur une des plateformes n'a surement pas envie de tout reprendre depuis le début pour de petites améliorations. Dommage ? probable.

----------


## XWolverine

> RTFM, n00b.


Ah bah voilà, je savais bien que c'était compliqué, même les utilisateurs de nunux y savent pas  ::happy2::  
(et pis le fucking manual, y répond pas à mes questions, puisqu'il ne propose que de la ligne de commande  :^_^:  )

----------


## George Sable

> Ah bah voilà, je savais bien que c'était compliqué, même les utilisateurs de nunux y savent pas  
> (et pis le fucking manual, y répond pas à mes questions, puisqu'il ne propose que de la ligne de commande  )


J'ai répondu sur ton topic  :;):

----------


## fwouedd

> unreal tournament 3 n'est PAS un jeu DX10!! il aura un rendu dx10. et il sortira natif linux aussi.
> et les autres, bah ils passeront avec wine un jours (bien que hellgate et age of conan ont l'air ripou)
> voila c'était le post inutile du jour.


Y'a une erreur dans la liste, autant pour moi, mais dans la mesure ou actuellement, meme les groupes de hackers n'ont toujours pas reussi a faire tourner du dx10 sur windowsXP, probablement plus proche de vista que de linux, le reste de ton argumentation tient du discours de madame Irma.

----------


## George Sable

> Y'a une erreur dans la liste, autant pour moi, mais dans la mesure ou actuellement, meme les groupes de hackers n'ont toujours pas reussi a faire tourner du dx10 sur windowsXP, probablement plus proche de vista que de linux, le reste de ton argumentation tient du discours de madame Irma.


On disait la même chose pour directx9 au moment de sa sortie  ::happy2:: 
Maintenant, faut être réaliste, c'est évident que ça va prendre du temps. Mais ça viendra, pas d'inquiètude.

----------


## Semifer

> Bravo, sur les 29 jeux cités **DEUX** sont disponible sur Steam. Merci d'avoir démontré l'utilité d'adapter Steam sous Linux.


Apprends à lire toi aussi, j'ai clairement dit "liste non exhaustive". Si tu ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire, va voir dans un dico.

----------


## gripoil

> Apprends à lire toi aussi, j'ai clairement dit "liste exhaustive". Si tu ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire, va voir dans un dico.


OUAIS!!!
Et puis t'as qu'a manger des pâtes aussi!

... j'installe debian en virtualisation "pour voir" et même si c'est pas tout joli via live CD comme ubuntu j'ai juste eu a foutre une iso de 200Mo (plutot que 3 DVD  :^_^: )
Et apparament ca va tout dl tout seul tout bien et tout et j'ai rien vu de compliqué a part "kécécé ton nom ?"

----------


## eldwane

> OUAIS!!!
> Et puis t'as qu'a manger des pâtes aussi!
> 
> ... j'installe debian en virtualisation "pour voir" et même si c'est pas tout joli via live CD comme ubuntu j'ai juste eu a foutre une iso de 200Mo (plutot que 3 DVD )
> Et apparament ca va tout dl tout seul tout bien et tout et j'ai rien vu de compliqué a part "kécécé ton nom ?"


Mwahahaha... le pauvre, si il savait...  ::):  :P

----------


## gripoil

Bon ok je vais ressortir mon CD ubuntu! Que j'ai reçu GRATUITEMENT avec sa version 64bits aussi!
Alors hein na!
Et puis c'est cool ubuntu, le respect l'ouverture, l'afrique tout ça! C'est pas la classe?

----------


## Shivan

petites remarques en vrac :

vers la page 4 :beryl n'existe plus, quand on critique on essaie d'être à jour.
de plus, je suis pas d'accord sur l'inutilité des effets 3D/composite, il y en a qui permettent d'être vraiment plus agréable/efficace, après, Aero, c'est une autre histoire...

pas jeux sous linux -> pas de joueurs sous linux -> pas de marché potentiel -> peur de perdre du fric -> pas de jeux sous linux ->......
mais ça on la connait cette boucle

on aura beau dire, mais il n'y a pas que DX10 dans la vie, y'a openGL, et donc merci à aux unreal et quake engine.

j'ai installé une dizaine de pcs pour des n00Bs (des vraiment très gros) avec du linux, étrangement, ça tourne, ça se ralentit pas, c'est gratuit, il n'y a pas de virus, et qu'est ce que ça va vite à installer.

-- 
msn saylemal, utilisez jabber

----------


## Sekkyumu

> msn saylemal, utilisez jabber


Oui mais va convaincre les n00bs d'y passer, chose impossible en soit.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## lapinos

::rolleyes::  122 posts, sur linux/steam...

 ::w00t::  mais... que fait Jade?

pour en revenir au sujet: 
je comprendrais jamais cette baston sur les OS, ce qui fait la force d'un OS, c'est les soft qui sont dispo dessus, moi je suis resté jusqu'au bout sur AmigaOs jusqu'a ce que les logiciels que j'utilisaient soit dispo pas trop chers sur PC/mac, Si ces logiciels étaient sortis sur linux, ben je serais surement passé sur linux.

Alors je comprends que linux est peut être plus stable, mais ca concerne qui? juste ceux qui mettent les mains dans le cambouis, qui savent faire une page html rien qu'avec le bloc note, pas bon pour le bizness...

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Oui mais va convaincre les n00bs d'y passer, chose impossible en soit.


visiblement les adresses jabber d'ubuntu fr servent aussi de plateforme msn

----------


## Sekkyumu

> visiblement les adresses jabber d'ubuntu fr servent aussi de plateforme msn


Pas seulement celles d'ubuntu fr  ::):  . Mais va faire passer un Kévin sur Jabber en lui expliquant tout ça - passerelles & co.

Il te demandera :

- "ia laudio,la vidéo é lé wizz ?"
- "Heu... en partie... ?!"

Bref, Jabber c'est sympa mais ça percera jamais et c'est dommage quand même  ::(:

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Apprends à lire toi aussi, j'ai clairement dit "liste non exhaustive".


Et alors ... QUEL EST LE PUTAIN DE RAPPORT AVEC STEAM (mon dieu ta mauvaise foi est vraiment risible :D ).
J'ai toujours parlé des jeux Steam, pas des jeux en général. Et après tu oses me faire des remarques sur ma non-compréhension. Hôpital, charité .... tu dois connaitre ça, non? ;P

----------


## MR.G

Me souviens de ma première install de linux.
C'était à une époque lointaine ou, si ma mémoire ne me trompe pas, on gravai les données au burin sur des enormes disques en vinyle ionisé appelés floppy discs.
J'était tout content, j'avai réussi après une journée de combat a partitionner mon disque dur pour accueillir win95 d'un coté et une red hat bien old school de l'autre.
J'était fier  de l'exploit accompli et fébrile devant ce nouveau monde qui s'offrai à moi !
A ce moment je me suis posé la question fatidique ... 

" bon maintenant on fais quoi ? "

Devant l'immensité désertique que m'offrai Linux, un choix s'imposai...
Je suis retourné sur msdos pour me lancer une partie Duke Nukem.

Faut dire qu'a ce moment la, a part un browser internet un client mail, une calculette et Gimp qui sentai la beta, yavai vraiment rien a faire si on était pas passionné de trucs cochons comme les lignes de commande et les compilations ....

Depuis j'ai jamais eu l'envie de retourner sur linux pour mon usage personel. Mais maintenant j'utilise open office, firefox, thunderbird, Gimp, filezilla couramment sous zindoz !  ::):

----------


## Velgos

Tain George Sable ! Tu commences sérieusement à me convaincre. La question qui m'étreint toujours est de savoir si je serais capable d'installer et surtout d'entretenir une machine linux. Windows j'en connais les bugs, les messages d'erreurs, je connais la limite de mes compétence... c'est un peu comme des chaussons trop petits qui puent mais tiennent chaud.
Genre je m'était arrêté à ceux qui disaient qu'il fallait compiler vu que déjà "compiler" je ne sais pas ce que ça signifie  ::o: 

/cough

Quand on veut bien commencer, tu conseilles d'aller où? Y'a l'air d'avoir un sacré paquet de choix  ::|:  Je veux que ce soit le plus intuitif possible, je voudrais installer ca sur un PC de 4-5 ans, pour des n00bs de l'informatique qui connaissent (à peine) windows et IE.

----------


## Semifer

> Et alors ... QUEL EST LE PUTAIN DE RAPPORT AVEC STEAM (mon dieu ta mauvaise foi est vraiment risible :D ).
> J'ai toujours parlé des jeux Steam, pas des jeux en général. Et après tu oses me faire des remarques sur ma non-compréhension. Hôpital, charité .... tu dois connaitre ça, non? ;P


'Tain t'es vraiment casse boule toi quand même, t'es tellement sympa quand tu parles aux autres que je te répondrai pas. Non sans dec, c'est la foire aux trolls ici. Je me fous de l'OS que vous utilisez, je dis juste que quand on connait pas, on ferme sa gueule au lieu de critiquer sans connaitre. Je vais pas m'amuser à critiquer la tenue de route d'une bagnole que j'ai jamais conduite hein, ça parait con. Dans tous les cas relis le thread et tu verras que non seulement Steam marche très bien sous  Linux, mais en plus une bonne partie du catalogue fonctionne à merveille. Au suivant.

----------


## Semifer

> Tain George Sable ! Tu commences sérieusement à me convaincre. La question qui m'étreint toujours est de savoir si je serais capable d'installer et surtout d'entretenir une machine linux. Windows j'en connais les bugs, les messages d'erreurs, je connais la limite de mes compétence... c'est un peu comme des chaussons trop petits qui puent mais tiennent chaud.
> Genre je m'était arrêté à ceux qui disaient qu'il fallait compiler vu que déjà "compiler" je ne sais pas ce que ça signifie 
> 
> /cough
> 
> Quand on veut bien commencer, tu conseilles d'aller où? Y'a l'air d'avoir un sacré paquet de choix  Je veux que ce soit le plus intuitif possible, je voudrais installer ca sur un PC de 4-5 ans, pour des n00bs de l'informatique qui connaissent (à peine) windows et IE.


Honnêtement je vois pas grand chose d'autre qu'une Ubuntu pour commencer. Et sérieusement, les forums officiels sont très complets. Les quelques problèmes que j'ai pu rencontrer (et encore sur des problèmes spécifiques, jamais pour une utilisation courante de l'OS) ont toujours trouvé réponse. Et ça passe de l'installation d'un jeu posant problème par du scripting ou l'install de drivers problèmatiques (et c'était à une autre époque, là j'ai eu à cliquer sur un bouton pour le faire sur la dernière).

Teste toujours, Ubuntu ne te mangera pas et tu verras qu'on peut difficilement faire plus user-friendly. N'écoute pas les trolls, forge-toi ta propre opinion, essaye et donne-nous tes impressions   :;):  .

----------


## Shivan

> Quand on veut bien commencer, tu conseilles d'aller où? Y'a l'air d'avoir un sacré paquet de choix  Je veux que ce soit le plus intuitif possible, je voudrais installer ca sur un PC de 4-5 ans, pour des n00bs de l'informatique qui connaissent (à peine) windows et IE.


ubuntu-fr.org
tu chopes l'iso : ftp://ubuntu.univ-nantes.fr/ubuntu-cd/7.0...esktop-i386.iso
tu graves, et tu bootes dessus

si ça te plait, tu installes, sinon, retour sous windows.
c'est normal que ce soit un peu lent sur le liveCD, dis toi bien que tu as 2.5 de système qui tournent sur un CD de 700 meg


les petites trucs : 
s'il te dit que ta cartes a besoin de pilotes propriétaires, tu acceptes, et quand il te dit de rebooter : ctrl+alt+backspace
pour les effets 3d/composite : système -> preferences -> effets du bureau
pour le partitionnement, si tu n'as pas besoin de windows, laisse le gérer il fait ça très bien.

pour de l'aide, les forums ubuntu-fr sont là, ils sont gentils et affectueux.

EDIT : grilled

-- 
linux c'est bien, mais ça se mérite....un peu

----------


## belou

Bon alors moi j'arrive comme ca en fin de discussion, et je vais juste poser la, comme une grosse merde fraiche, mon petit avis (y aura un rapport avec Valve à la fin).

Perso j'ai eu mon premier contact avec le linux vers 97, chez un pote parce que j'avais pas de pc à l'époque (je jouais sur celui de mon popa).
Apres j'ai eu mon propre ordinateur, comme c'était pour jouer et qu'à l'époque c'était que du Zindoz les jeux je suis passé de win 3.1, win 95, win 2000 et XP.
Alors pardonner moi si je me trompe mais installer un windows meme maintenant c'est 
1- installer le systeme
2- installer les drivers (et dans l'ordre attention)
3- pleins de reboot

Tout pendant ce temps installer linux c'etait vraiment couillu, tout en lignes de commandes fallait prendre beaucoup de temps pour configurer le systeme et tout.

Bon maintenant on est en 2007, j'ai un travail et je bosse sous linux, on a des gens du marketing qui sont sous windows.
Premieres constatations pour les points les plus abordés:
1- installation, windows* c'est toujours la meme merde GNU/Linux (ubuntu pour ma part) ca se fait en une heure, juste besoin d'activer les drivers proprietaires (ya meme une interface "a la souris" pour configurer le Xorg.conf)
2- utilisation bureautique : aucune raison d'etre sous windows, l'utilisation en bureautique de linux est la plus souple et la plus pratique jamais faites (les ecrans multiples, les raccourcis bref que du bonheur)
3- les jeux alors la c'est toujours un probleme, aucun portage des jeux en opengl, ca fait chier (a la maison j'ai un pc sous XP qui me sert de console de jeu)

Apres au niveau de l'OS lui même on pourrait débattre pendant des années des avantages et des inconvénients. Le seul vrai avantage de Linux c'est que comme c'est libre, si tu sais programmer et ben tu gommes les inconvénients de ton logiciel ou alors tu fais une demande pour que les inconvénients diparaissent. 
Maintenant pourquoi Valve fait pas de jeu sous linux? Vaste question mais on peut avoir un semblant de réponse en plusieurs points:
- les programmeurs de jeux savent pas se servir d'un OS qui est pas windows, les habitudes sont TRES ancrées dance ce milieu et former toute une équipe ca peut couter cher (meme si le portage opengl peut etre facile)
[juste pour info c'est gentil de faire des processeus multi core mais sous window ca donne un proc pour l'OS et un autre pour les programmes - SUPER hein, regarer la gestions des processeurs sous linux et vous aller rever un peu, si jamais ca continue dans cette voix les jeux multicore sous linux tourneront BEAUCOUP mieux que ceux sous windows]
- windows fait du lobbying? peut etre qui sait
- il y a une sorte de crainte à passer sous linux dans le monde des devs windowsiens, en plus des habitudes, le fait que le support soit fait par une communauté peut faire peur.

Bon mon post sert a rien mais je ne pouvais pas laisser passer ca.
J'attends avec impatience le point de Godwin de la discussion.
*Pour info un portable acheté sous materiel.net avec Vista n'a jamais fonctionner correctement (VISTA et XP testés) du coup on l'a mit sous Feisty et tout a marché correctement du premier coup...wifi compris

PS: Bravo Georges Sable je suisfier de toi.

----------


## Khraya

Plus simple d'installer avec Linux ? Uh. Pourtant avec ma Ubuntu j'ai dû débrancher tous mes disques sauf le système car autrement il n'arrivait pas le préparer automatiquement...

Le seul intérêt d'une distrib' Linux est de pouvoir installer "out-of-the-box" un système à jour. Pour le reste ils ont 10 ans de retard sur Microsoft et Apple.

Note: au moins sous Windows quand un pilote fait tout planter c'est "facile" de récupérer le système (F8, Sans échec). Sous ma Ubuntu l'installation automatique du pilote nvidia (bien foireuse) m'a obligé à une réinstallation complète pour avoir un système qui démarre...

----------


## Icebird

Suite à la lecture de certains commentaires sur windows, je ne peut m'empecher de poster ce que je pense de cet OS.

Bon, je n'ai jamais touché à un MAC de ma vie, et je ne connais Linux que par le serveur que l'on utilise au taff (et que l'on commande en SSH, ce qui fait que l'interface linux, je connais pas)
Par contre, j'utilise windows depuis la 3.1 (mais bon, j'était gosse à l'époque) et je bosse vraiment dessus depuis windows 98 (dépannages, installation, etc...). Donc je pense pouvoir dire que je connait un peu windows.

Franchement, windows est bourré de tares, çà c'est sûr. Les programmes inutiles qui se chargent au démarrage, la gestion de la mémoire franchement douteuse par moment, la gestion de l'espace libre catastrophique, la gestion réseau qui fonctionne quand elle veut bien, etc, etc, etc...

En fait, mon principal reproche à windows, c'est qu'il est beaucoup trop facile de le détraquer, en installant n'importe quoi n'importe comment... Le nombre de fois où je suis allé dépanner une machine pour me retrouver devant une liste de process en mémoire longue comme le bras... Avec des spywares, des barres d'outils et autres gadgets bidons, des utilitaires de gravure, de préchargement de suites bureautique ou autres alors qu'on ne s'en sert pas, etc...

Mais, au fil du temps, windows s'est quelque peu stabilisé. On peut maintenant avoir des versions qui sont vraiment stables, et qui fonctionnent parfaitement. Bien entendu, pour obtenir le meilleur résultat, mieux vaut s'y connaitre vraiment et désactiver/configurer ce qu'il faut pour. Et évidemment ne pas installer n'importe quoi n'importe comment. 
J'en veut pour preuve mon Windows XP Pro SP2 personnel, qui a eu l'année dernière, avec une utilisation intensive (download, jeux, programmation) un uptime de ... 5 mois! (j'ai finalement été forcé de l'arrêter pour changer la multiprise)

D'ailleurs il existe maintenant une distribution de Windows XP nommée XXXXXX, destinée à obtenir facilement un OS le plus stable et le moins lourd possible, en incluant d'office toutes les maj importantes, tout en désactivant/configurant ce qu'il faut. Je ne l'ai pas encore testé (mon XP est bien tel qu'il est pour le moment) mais tous ceux qui l'ont essayé en sont contents. EDIT: parce que finalement c'est une mauvaise idée et illégal, désolé

Bref, tout çà pour dire que tout n'est pas noir ou blanc. Windows peche par sa trop grande facilité de dégradation, tout en étant un OS facile à utiliser pour l'utilisateur lambda (j'ai dit utiliser, pas maintenir) et potentiellement stable. Son principal avantage est quand même sa quasi-universalité qui permet de développer une application pour un seul OS en pouvant toucher 95% (pourcentage made in pifomètre) des acheteurs potentiels.


PS: je n'ai pas parlé de Vista parce que, pour le moment, je considère cet OS comme une daube bourrée de bugs. Comme tous les windows, j'attendrais un an et un premier SP pour retester çà (le premier test m'a carément refroidi. Et même si j'ai une machine sous Vista au taff pour le développement, je continue à me servir régulièrement de l'ancienne machine sous XP pour d'anciens projets)

----------


## Pangloss

Ahah... Bon alors pour mon premier message ici, je vais dire plusieurs choses : 

_Quand on a dix doigts et un cerveau à moitié opérationnel, installer, utiliser et entretenir une distrib linux grand public est plus simple que faire la même chose avec un win xp ou vista (donc elstir, va y tu pourra pas te planter avec ubuntu ou kubuntu). A dépense moindre qui plus est. Et puis ceux qui disent que j'ai tort... Eh bien tant mieux pour eux. Rien que pour l'installation : 30 minutes avec kubuntu pour un système clef en main, 1h30 avec winxp et encore sans les drivers et les divers redemarrages...
_Valve ne peut pas avoir de problème pour adapter steam sous nux : Y'a des tas de gens qui sont près à payer (j'exagère à peine) pour développer un version native de steam. Quand aux jeux, ils sont opengl pour la plupart. Donc...
_Wine permet de faire tourner steam et ses jeux parfaitement même sur une bécanne ancienne. Et c'est over simple à installer. Sans parler des 100aines de didacticiel pour l'installer. Donc le voir adapté nativement n'est pas au centre de mes préoccupations. Pour être franc, steam que j'ai sous nux est plus stable que sous windows (même machine et même connection je précise   ::happy2::  ). Et mes pings sont moins élevées sous CS et DOD. Pas de beaucoup mais suffisemment pour être vu.

Et pour finir, je demande à personne de me croire sur parole. Suffit de tester avec ubuntu par exemple.

----------


## Shivan

> Note: au moins sous Windows quand un pilote fait tout planter c'est "facile" de récupérer le système (F8, Sans échec). Sous ma Ubuntu l'installation automatique du pilote nvidia (bien foireuse) m'a obligé à une réinstallation complète pour avoir un système qui démarre...


forcément, "rm /*" pour virer un pilote, ça marche, mais il y a moins destructeur. :-D

----------


## kapouillax

> Maintenant pourquoi Valve fait pas de jeu sous linux? Vaste question mais on peut avoir un semblant de réponse en plusieurs points:
> - les programmeurs de jeux savent pas se servir d'un OS qui est pas windows, les habitudes sont TRES ancrées dance ce milieu et former toute une équipe ca peut couter cher (meme si le portage opengl peut etre facile)


Pour avoir bossé en profondeur sur le source engine, oui, ça couterait cher de le porter sur Linux (même si wine pourrait aider).

*- windows fait du lobbying? peut etre qui sait*

Windows non, mais Microsoft, oui!!
Le jeu sous windows est une grosse partie de leur business, indirectement. C'est en partie grace à leur investissement dans le jeu (directX etc..) que Windows s'est imposé et reste une telle force presque absolue dans le monde des OS.
Tant qu'il n'y aura pas d'investissement massif fait sur Linux dans cette direction, Linux ne s'imposera pas naturellement en tant que plateforme de jeu. Il ne faut pas se leurrer, Linux c'est imposé à plus large échelle dans le monde des serveurs d'application quand des gros acteurs tels IBM ont identifié l'opportunité... Si on veut voir la même chose arriver pour le jeu sous Linux, il faudra qu'une grosse partie de l'industrie du jeu vidéo y voie un intérêt stratégique.

*- il y a une sorte de crainte à passer sous linux dans le monde des devs windowsiens, en plus des habitudes, le fait que le support soit fait par une communauté peut faire peur.*

Je ne sais pas si cet argument est valide de nos jours. En tant que dev, j'ai vu passer des dizaines de systèmes sous mes petits doigts de codeur, et changer de plateforme est qq chose d'habituel. Et le support que j'ai pu avoir dans le passé était proche du zéro absolu, Linux c'est du luxe.

----------


## Galaad

C'est pénible tous ces trolls sur les OS quand même ...... mais en fait c'est plus plaisant ici qu'ailleurs   ::happy2::  

Imaginez l'informatique qu'avec du Windows, du MacOS ou du Linux (ce ne serai pas le pire remarque, c'est libre) .... on le paierai combien votre Windows, Microsoft le donnerai peut être remarque ..... c'est comme tout, heureusement qu'on à le choix et ce serai bien d'avoir le choix au niveau de la plateforme de jeux ..... (ce que Microsoft essaie de limiter avec la belle gamme "Game for Windows").

Pour alimenter le troll :

- Linux Ubuntu installé correctement (MSN + Messagerie + Internet + Imprimante + Bureautique ....) chez une newb en novembre 2006 : Aucune action depuis
- Windows XP installé correctement (Tout pareil avec configuration du firewall hardware), au bout de 6 mois j'ai réinstallé la machine .... et c'est plus chiant à installer qu'un Linux (enfin pas tant que ça si on se fait sa distrib avec nLite mais nLite ça prend du temps ....)

Un petit truc aussi, y'a pas mal de Linuxien ici alors qu'on est sur le site d'un magazine tapant dans le ludique (qui n'est pas le domaine priviliégié de Linux) donc je pense qu'on parle plus en connaissance de cause que pas mal de Windowsien ici ... ou alors on l'ouvre plus   ::blink::  ...... mouarf

----------


## belou

_Pour avoir bossé en profondeur sur le source engine, oui, ça couterait cher de le porter sur Linux (même si wine pourrait aider)._


ha ba moi j'ai pas bossé dessus alors je sais pas :-)


_Windows non, mais Microsoft, oui!!
Le jeu sous windows est une grosse partie de leur business, indirectement. C'est en partie grace à leur investissement dans le jeu (directX etc..) que Windows s'est imposé et reste une telle force presque absolue dans le monde des OS.
Tant qu'il n'y aura pas d'investissement massif fait sur Linux dans cette direction, Linux ne s'imposera pas naturellement en tant que plateforme de jeu. Il ne faut pas se leurrer, Linux c'est imposé à plus large échelle dans le monde des serveurs d'application quand des gros acteurs tels IBM ont identifié l'opportunité... Si on veut voir la même chose arriver pour le jeu sous Linux, il faudra qu'une grosse partie de l'industrie du jeu vidéo y voie un intérêt stratégique.
_

totalement d'accord!
On parle bien sur d'argent mais aussi de leader d'opinions, tant que les gens qui donnent le tempo des technologies ne se penchent pas positivement les suiveurs ne vont pas le faire.
Je ne parle pas des enthousiastes bien sur qui eux sont toujours à la pointe de la technologie, meme si elle leur rentre dans le fion.


_- il y a une sorte de crainte à passer sous linux dans le monde des devs windowsiens, en plus des habitudes, le fait que le support soit fait par une communauté peut faire peur.

Je ne sais pas si cet argument est valide de nos jours. En tant que dev, j'ai vu passer des dizaines de systèmes sous mes petits doigts de codeur, et changer de plateforme est qq chose d'habituel. Et le support que j'ai pu avoir dans le passé était proche du zéro absolu, Linux c'est du luxe._


En fait dans mon taff (pour info on fait un echographe sous linux) on a recu des gros programmeur windows, des pros hein mais il y avait cette crainte, ca semblait "pas serieux" parce que c'était pas suivi par une boite.
Bon apres je sais pas si on peut généraliser mais c'est le genre de truc qui peut faire peur.

Ha oui et pour info aussi moi je programme sous linuske en C, C++ je fais de l'opengl, des shaders et du CUDA, et JAMAIS au grand JAMAIS je n'aurais envie de bosser sous windows, rien que pour des problems de plantage de programme quand tu fais un bug, de facilité d'installation des librairies, de la souplesse de l'interface (quel bonheur que X11 malgré ses gros problemes par ailleurs...)

Voila

----------


## Ouaflechien

c'est quoi l'interet de troller linux?

----------


## belou

> c'est quoi l'interet de troller linux?


c'est vrai moi je prefere troller bus

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> ....
> 1- installation, windows* c'est toujours la meme merde GNU/Linux (ubuntu pour ma part) ca se fait en une heure, juste besoin d'activer les drivers proprietaires (ya meme une interface "a la souris" pour configurer le Xorg.conf)
> ...


  ::lol::  

Quoi ? On peut utiliser une souris avec Linux ? Mais c'est révolutionnaire !
Vous m'en mettrez trois caisses.

Désolé, mais je viens de faire un tour sur le "fil des linuxiens" et j'en rie encore.
Alors OK, Windows c'est pas top (je suis sous Vista, je sais de quoi je parle), mais le "compilage"
et autre changement de noyau, sans compter les formidables lignes de code, c'est quand même pas
très user friendly...

D't'façon, je veux un Mac.

EDIT : attention, je ne troll pas linux, je troll les mecs qui disent que linux est le truc le plus simple du monde...

----------


## Khraya

"_2- utilisation bureautique : aucune raison d'etre sous windows, l'utilisation en bureautique de linux est la plus souple et la plus pratique jamais faites (les ecrans multiples, les raccourcis bref que du bonheur)_"

Haha. Tu veux vraiment parler de l'interface "top génial" de Linux ? J'ai rarement passé autant de temps pour configurer une barre de tâche. Le menu Ubuntu est totalement illogique, je devais aller partout pour retrouver ce que je cherchais... Super l'interface  ::): 

"_Mais, au fil du temps, windows s'est quelque peu stabilisé_"

Windows est ultra stable depuis Windows 2000. Pas la peine de troller à vouloir dire que "maintenant" c'est stable. Ca l'est depuis plus de 7 ans.

"_Bien entendu, pour obtenir le meilleur résultat, mieux vaut s'y connaître vraiment et désactiver/configurer ce qu'il faut pour._"

Mais de quoi tu parles ?! Nul besoin de faire ça.

"_Franchement, windows est bourré de tares, çà c'est sûr. Les programmes inutiles qui se chargent au démarrage, la gestion de la mémoire franchement douteuse par moment, la gestion de l'espace libre catastrophique, la gestion réseau qui fonctionne quand elle veut bien, etc, etc, etc..._"

Tu ne mélanges pas tout les Windows dans ta critique ? Mise à part la gestion mémoire moins bonne que sous Unix, hein...

"_Maintenant pourquoi Valve fait pas de jeu sous linux?_ "

Simple. Ca représente rien. Donc l'intérêt financier est nul. Les 0.2% sous Linux sont capable d'installer un système aussi chiant ? Ils sont donc capable d'émuler Steam, pas la peine de s'emmerder pour eux. CQFD.

"_Ubuntu ne te mangera pas et tu verras qu'on peut difficilement faire plus user-friendly._"

J'vais me permettre un LOL.

"_JAMAIS je n'aurais envie de bosser sous windows, rien que pour des problems de plantage de programme_"

Pour rire, vu à l'instant sur IRC :

[15:10:54] <@Vizir-denka>re  ::|: 
[15:11:06] <@Vizir-denka> Méga plantage du gestionnaire de bureaux virtuels
[15:11:10] <@Vizir-denka> j'avais tout perdu mes fenêtres XD

Linux c'est stable \o/

----------


## FIVE-one

1 jour plus tard, et 8 pages de troll intensif...

----------


## Mistral

> c'est quoi l'interet de troller linux?


Pour pas que les gens l'achète...   ::ninja::  

 ::unsure::

----------


## belou

> Quoi ? On peut utiliser une souris avec Linux ? Mais c'est révolutionnaire !
> Vous m'en mettrez trois caisses.
> 
> Désolé, mais je viens de faire un tour sur le "fil des linuxiens" et j'en rie encore.
> Alors OK, Windows c'est pas top (je suis sous Vista, je sais de quoi je parle), mais le "compilage"
> et autre changement de noyau, sans compter les formidables lignes de code, c'est quand même pas
> très user friendly...
> 
> D't'façon, je veux un Mac.
> ...



En fait le truc bien chiant y encore un an c'était de modifier le fichier xorg.conf pour prendre en compte le driver nvidia, maintenant en trois click c'est fait.

La compilation c'est le principe de base de l'informatique hein c'est ce qui permet de construire un programme a partir des sources.
Apres deux ans de boulot professionnel sous linuske je n'ai jamais compilé que mes propres programmes pour travailler avec les dernieres versions de tous mes programmes.
Les changements de noyaux sont automatiques (meme les plus étrange genre le lowlatency pour faire de la musique avec le pc),
les formidables lignes de code ne sont nécessaires que lorsque tu tunes ton pc
et c'est tres user friendly, les dev gnu/linux bossent dessus a fond justement pour se rapprocher du grand public

pouet

----------


## Gynsu2000

> 'Tain t'es vraiment casse boule toi quand même, t'es tellement sympa quand tu parles aux autres que je te répondrai pas. Non sans dec, c'est la foire aux trolls ici. Je me fous de l'OS que vous utilisez, je dis juste que quand on connait pas, on ferme sa gueule au lieu de critiquer sans connaitre. Je vais pas m'amuser à critiquer la tenue de route d'une bagnole que j'ai jamais conduite hein, ça parait con. Dans tous les cas relis le thread et tu verras que non seulement Steam marche très bien sous  Linux, mais en plus une bonne partie du catalogue fonctionne à merveille. Au suivant.


*soupir profond*
Depuis ma première intervention dans ce fil, j'ai toujours fait référence au portage de Steam qui était inutile sous Linux car quasiment aucun jeu du catalogue ne tourne en natif sur cette plateforme.
Pourquoi m'avoir interpelle si ton discours n'a *AUCUN* rapport avec ce que je dis? De plus si tout marche si bien sous un émulateur, pourquoi venir râler? Où vois-tu des critiques? Où vois-tu que je bouscule ton OS préféré? (indice: nul part)

Si seulement les personnes dans ton genre pouvaient se contenter de lire ce qui est écrit (jusqu'à preuve du contraire *TU* es venu faire des réflexion sur mon discours) est non pas en faire des interprétations et déformer les propos, l'humanité ferait fait un grand pas en avant.

/Gynsu, out.

----------


## Erokh

En même temps, il allait pas s'amuser à ne lire que tes posts pour vérifier si tu as dit du mal ou non de linux. Or il se trouve que au milieu des autres posts à troll, le tien ne dénotait pas trop, vu la diplomatie dont tu fais preuve. Du coup oui, il a pu faire une erreur d'interprétation. Le post incriminé, et qui a été rédigé par toi, est pour le moins vague, et on devine tout juste de quoi tu veux parler, et à qui. 

En plus, tu as répondu sur steam à un mec qui parlait de tous les eux sur linux, et pas uniquement de steam, donc le discours auquel tu as répondu n'étais pas forcément en rapport avec le message que tu veux faire passe. Du coup la canarde, la paille, l'oeil tout ça quoi

----------


## MrGruik

Ben vous voyez qu'on s'emmerde pas sur ce forum pendant les vacances ! Suffit juste de trouver un bon sujet...   ::happy2::

----------


## Madval

> ...le monde des devs windowsiens, en plus des habitudes, le fait que le support soit fait par une communauté peut faire peur.
> 
> Bon mon post sert a rien mais je ne pouvais pas laisser passer ca.
> J'attends avec impatience le point de Godwin de la discussion.
> *Pour info un portable acheté sous materiel.net avec Vista n'a jamais fonctionner correctement (VISTA et XP testés) du coup on l'a mit sous Feisty et tout a marché correctement du premier coup...wifi compris
> 
> PS: Bravo Georges Sable je suisfier de toi.


De toute façon Linux c'est nul, la preuve, c'était utilisé par les nazis et créé par hitler !

Et 1 point Godwin !
Yeah , Highscore !

----------


## Erokh

> De toute façon Linux c'est nul, la preuve, c'était utilisé par les nazis et créé par hitler !
> 
> Et 1 point Godwin !
> Yeah , Highscore !


on sent un peu l'artificiel, là. Un peu plus d'esprit créatif, que diable!! Le point godwin, ça se mérite :P

----------


## alx

Hey les mecs, vous excitez pas comme ça les uns sur les autres, c'est les vacances, y'a des filles dévêtues plein les rues...

En fait Valve avait préparé une version 'nux pour la prochaine MAJ de Steam mais Gabe Newell s'est assis dessus.

----------


## gripoil

Bon je vous dis tous merde le topic s'est auto tué! Tout le monde se répète et tout le monde dit de la merde!
Donc je vais répéter une dernière fois que linux c'est absolument plus des trucs ecrit en jaune sur noir, ou blanc sur noir tout compliqué avec des questions du genre: Would you like to activate the ZX87 bus from the TX module?"
Non c'est plus une truc sympatique ou t'es content quand ça ce lance parceque c'est différent mais en fait tu t'emmerdes!
Non ce n'est pas impossible de jouer sur linux! et c'est loin d'être difficile!

Alors tous ceux qui ne savent pas ils ferment leur grandes gueules! Je suis sous windows VISTA et c'est de la merde je pète un cable ca marche jamais y'a un bug de merde qui fait que tous ce qui est en USB ne marche plus! C'est honteux y'a aucune solution a cette bouse atomique! Alors je vais formatter ce soir et mettre xp et jeter le CD de vista pour pas sentir la tentation!
Sauf qu'a coté je vais mettre ubuntu parceque c'est ... TRES BIEN! Vous avez qu'a essayer y'a un live CD expres pour pas installer comme ça vous avez pas à râler!
Alors peut être que pour certains ça sert à rien et ca convient pas ou j'en sais rien quoi! Mais faut arrêter de dire que c'est pas bien pour ... les GENS!
Je crois que tous les vieux cons *incapable de s'en sortir sur firefox parcequ'ils connaissent que internet explorer* qui m'appellent parceque leur PC marche plus a cause de powerpoint de merde vérolés vont bouffer du ubuntu a ma prochaine intervention parceque c'est TRES SIMPLE A INSTALLER ET A UTILISER et ceux qui persistent a dire que non bah ILS VONT SE FAIRE FOUTRE!!!!!!

Voilà j'voulais être désagréable, mais clair! Quand on connais pas on ferme sa putain de gueule!




> Hey les mecs, vous excitez pas comme ça les uns sur les autres, c'est les vacances, y'a des filles dévêtues plein les rues...
> 
> En fait Valve avait préparé une version 'nux pour la prochaine MAJ de Steam mais Gabe Newell s'est assis dessus.


Sinon ... c'etait drole   ::XD::

----------


## Khraya

"_et c'est tres user friendly, les dev gnu/linux bossent dessus a fond justement pour se rapprocher du grand public_"

Ils travaillent énormement à pomper les interfaces de Windows et d'OSX. Et même en copiant ils sont encore loin du niveau de ses 2 systèmes...  :;):

----------


## belou

> Hey les mecs, vous excitez pas comme ça les uns sur les autres, c'est les vacances, y'a des filles dévêtues plein les rues...
> 
> En fait Valve avait préparé une version 'nux pour la prochaine MAJ de Steam mais Gabe Newell s'est assis dessus.


Mouais, moi je doute de l'authenticité de ta nouvelles la, elle sent un peu du cul.

Ha sinon, le point Godwin n'est pas attends hein, c'était pas assez sincére, on peut dire que c'est un point HellLose si vous voulez.

----------


## Mistral

Moi j'srais vous j'frais gaffe...
Un troll c'est méchant, mais un troll obèse c'est dangereux. Et là, m'est 'avis qu'il a au moins du prendre 10 Kg en 24h.  ::o:  

Et puis j'pense aussi qu'on devrait dire plus de crasse des macs parce que sinon le troll du mac va paraitre chétif devant le troll de Windows et celui de Linux et puis aussi parce que... parce que.   :<_<:  

N'ah. J'aime pas les macs moi. Par contre j'aime bien les ornithorynques.  ::wub::

----------


## Pangloss

Ouep!!

N'empêche, windows stable depuis 7 ans... C'est vrai quand une personne avec un minimum de connaissance s'occupe de la machine. Genre moi j'ai pas eu de gros plantage sous mon xp tant que je déconnais pas trop avec.
Par contre, je ne considère pas stable un système qui plante en "rat". Y'a un truc qui plante sur windows? si ca attaque pas directement un fichier système ou un truc important ca ne le dit pas. Ca a l'air bien hun? Mais quand t'en arrive à plus pouvoir ouvrir un firefox parce que tout est vérolé à part le strict minimum pour lancer la machine et que t'as un "docteur watson" qui rempli un fichier texte juqu'a remplir ton disque dur (149Go le bestiau! j'ai même pas pu faire un screen : le disque était plein), bah t'es bien dans la merde. Et pour rattrapper le coup comme option t'as juste la réinstallation de l'OS. Moyen comme truc stable et user friendly.

----------


## Erokh

> Hey les mecs, vous excitez pas comme ça les uns sur les autres, c'est les vacances, _y'a des filles dévêtues plein les rues._..
> 
> En fait Valve avait préparé une version 'nux pour la prochaine MAJ de Steam mais Gabe Newell s'est assis dessus.


ah oui mais j'habite pas pigalle moi... Nan parce que vu les crdes qu'il tombe, les filles dévêtues...  ::unsure::  

Mais j'y pense! c'est peut-être pour ça qu'il y a autant d'animosité sur ce topic: les hommes que nous sommes n'ayany pas eu leur quota de décolletés se sentent frustrés, et du coup passent leur colère sur CPC  :^_^:

----------


## gripoil

> "_et c'est tres user friendly, les dev gnu/linux bossent dessus a fond justement pour se rapprocher du grand public_"
> 
> Ils travaillent énormement à pomper les interfaces de Windows et d'OSX. Et même en copiant ils sont encore loin du niveau de ses 2 systèmes...


J'suis désolé mais je me sens jamais perdu sous linux, justement l'interface est la meme pour toutes les applications t'as pas des trucs tous désomogénéisés ... oulah drole de mot ...
Et que ce soit la premiere fois sur KDE, GNOME, XFCE et vu que je connais que ca parceque je connais pas linux plus que ça, bah je m'y suis très vite retrouvé! Ma premiere fois sur mac était plus laborieuse parceque je trouve pas ça si instinctif que ça même si apres un moment oui ok d'accord c'est cool!

----------


## legna

Bha voila ce que ca donne de lancer un sujet linux/windows en plein mois de juillet quand il fait pourrit dehors...

Ce qu'il y a de bien avec les geek'o matic nerds c'est que c'est une science exacte. A tous les coups on gagne  :mrgreen:

----------


## Khraya

Exact Pangloss. Sur beaucoup de chose Windows n'est pas encore suffisamment _user friendly_.

S'il faut donner une hiérarchie des OS _user friendly_ on aurait : OSX > Windows XP/Vista > Linux.

----------


## belou

> "_et c'est tres user friendly, les dev gnu/linux bossent dessus a fond justement pour se rapprocher du grand public_"
> 
> Ils travaillent énormement à pomper les interfaces de Windows et d'OSX. Et même en copiant ils sont encore loin du niveau de ses 2 systèmes...


Non je parle pas des effets 3D c'est pas leur priorité, je parle de mettre en place des interfaces graphiques intuitives, genre avec le moins d'arborescence possible et tout et tout.

De plus il y a énormement de choses qui bougent au niveau de l'esthetique des systeme par exemple l'intégration de cairo qui permet de faire du vectoriel dans l'interface (sous gnome) ;-)
Tiens d'ailleurs je suis présentement en train d'intégrer le rendu cairo et c'est beau hein, on peut faire des interfaces graphiques simples et smooth genre des boutons en forme de lapin.

----------


## Mr.Gnou

Qu'est ce que j'aimerais voir linux avoir 50% de part de marché et se prendre plein d'attaque de virus, malware & co histoire de pouvoir rigoler un bon coup  :P La seule robustesse de Linux c'est son impopularité  ::|:

----------


## gripoil

> Exact Pangloss. Sur beaucoup de chose Windows n'est pas encore suffisamment _user friendly_.
> 
> S'il faut donner une hiérarchie des OS _user friendly_ on aurait : OSX > Windows XP/Vista > Linux.


J'te trouve très affirmatif!

N'empeche que chez moi il fait beau mais que y'a rien a branler dans ce trou paumé j'ai tout fait, et encore c'est pas beaucoup TOUT!

----------


## XWolverine

> Ils travaillent énormement à pomper les interfaces de Windows et d'OSX. Et même en copiant ils sont encore loin du niveau de ses 2 systèmes...


C'est pas faux, mais du moment que le résultat est là, y'a pas de raison de dénigrer. Et puis regarde un peu en arrière, crosoft est le premier à avoir pompé son interface graphique sur la concurrence (Xerox puis Apple).
Le fait est qu'avec les différents windows manager sous nunux, ben tu peux beaucoup plus simplement customiser ton interface à ton goût qu'avec des Windowsblind sous l'OS à crosoft (et puis dans les thèmes sous win il y a beaucoup de OSX et consort, non ?).
Après, on peut pas discuter ta conception de l'interface la meilleure du monde, mais peut-être que tes pré-requis n'ont pas suffisamment de hauteur. T'aimes bien le menu démarrer en bas à gauche ? Et la barre en bas ?

----------


## gripoil

> Qu'est ce que j'aimerais voir linux avoir 50% de part de marché et se prendre plein d'attaque de virus, malware & co histoire de pouvoir rigoler un bon coup  :P La seule robustesse de Linux c'est son impopularité


La j'suis d'accord, enfin je penses... si y'a pas de failles c'est parcequ'y'en a moins qui cherchent a en faire  :;): 

Mais bon c'est pas une argument anti pinguins ça!  :;):

----------


## belou

> Qu'est ce que j'aimerais voir linux avoir 50% de part de marché et se prendre plein d'attaque de virus, malware & co histoire de pouvoir rigoler un bon coup  :P La seule robustesse de Linux c'est son impopularité


ha ha

juste ha ha

ha ha ha ha 

tu es expert en sécurité informatique?

La "robustesse" de linux vient du fait que les programmes sont ouverts donc que les programmeurs connaissent les failles plus vites et donc que ya pas de merdes cachées.
De plus la robustesse c'est pas ca en info la tu parles de sécurité, la robustesse c'est que quand tu lances 10 000 fois le meme programme t'as toujours le meme comportement ce en quoi linux est robuste.
Par contre je ne peux pas me prononcer sur windows je n'ai pas fait ce genre de test dessus, mais quand tu vois le temps qu'il met à libérer la mémoire tu doutes.

----------


## Khraya

gripoil : y'a des failles sous OSX, Linux et même Unix. Concernant Linux j'ai vu passer des correctifs qui, selon la rumeur, ne devrait apparaitre que sur un Windows. Des correctifs fantomes quoi, faut surtout pas en parler  :;): 

"_La "robustesse" de linux vient du fait que les programmes sont ouverts donc que les programmeurs connaissent les failles plus vites et donc que ya pas de merdes cachées._"

Tu veux qu'on parle des fork ? La définition de Wikipédia est bien positive mais moi j'y vois surtout une faiblesse pour le logiciel libre.

----------


## Erokh

> Ouep!!
> 
> N'empêche, windows stable depuis 7 ans... C'est vrai quand une personne avec un minimum de connaissance s'occupe de la machine. Genre moi j'ai pas eu de gros plantage sous mon xp tant que je déconnais pas trop avec.
> Par contre, je ne considère pas stable un système qui plante en "rat". Y'a un truc qui plante sur windows? si ca attaque pas directement un fichier système ou un truc important ca ne le dit pas. Ca a l'air bien hun? Mais quand t'en arrive à plus pouvoir ouvrir un firefox parce que tout est vérolé à part le strict minimum pour lancer la machine et que t'as un "docteur watson" qui rempli un fichier texte juqu'a remplir ton disque dur (149Go le bestiau! j'ai même pas pu faire un screen : le disque était plein), bah t'es bien dans la merde. Et pour rattrapper le coup comme option t'as juste la réinstallation de l'OS. Moyen comme truc stable et user friendly.


bon, je ne suis pas un défenseur de windows ou de linux, hein: je m'en bats perso. Mais pour vous situer un peu le perso: je suis sous windows depuis le 95. J'ai essayé linux avec une distrib redhat lors de mes études, et j'ai pas trop aimé; mais voir tout le monde parler d'ubuntu me donne de plus en plus envie de tenter le machin.

Donc ce que je voulais dire: les gns qui se trouvent sous linux, c'est en grande majorité des mecs qui s'y connaissent un minimum en info. Par contre, le PC sous 'dows, tout le monde l'utilise, et y'a plein d'utilitaires à la con qui sont proposés dessus. 
Du coup, c'est normal que le taux de PCs vérolés sous 'dows soit plus important que sous 'nux. Avec le même raisonnement, un utilisateur standard de 'nux étant plus informé/compétent que celui de 'dows, il prendra mieux soin de sa machine, la nettoiera régulièrement etc. L'utilisateur standard de 'dows, lui il va installer plein de trucs il sait même pas où, et il ne sait même plus pourquoi, sans jamais faire le ménage, parce qu'on lui propose tout le temps de nouveaux fond d'écrans, ou des pointeurs de souris trop kikinou; du coup il ne faut pas s'étonner si son DD devient une décharge.

Perso j'ai mon PC sous XP depuis un an, et je n'ai pas eu à faire de réinstall, parce que je fait attention à ce que j'utilise/installe/désinstalle et que je fais le ménage régulièrement.

A mon avis donc, le niveau de connaissance moyen de l'utilisateur joue pas mal dans l'aspect propre/sécuritaire que l'on a de nos OS. Même si effectivement certains OS sont mieux foutus que d'autres au niveau de la clarté des opérations effectuées que d'autres.

----------


## Mr.Gnou

> tu es expert en sécurité informatique?
> 
> La "robustesse" de linux vient du fait que les programmes sont ouverts donc que les programmeurs connaissent les failles plus vites et donc que ya pas de merdes cachées.
> De plus la robustesse c'est pas ca en info la tu parles de sécurité, la robustesse c'est que quand tu lances 10 000 fois le meme programme t'as toujours le meme comportement ce en quoi linux est robuste.
> Par contre je ne peux pas me prononcer sur windows je n'ai pas fait ce genre de test dessus, mais quand tu vois le temps qu'il met à libérer la mémoire tu doutes.


Non je ne suis pas expert en sécurité mais je fais suffisament confiance à la communauté des casses couilles concepteur de virus et autre connerie pour trouver les failles avec en top list : l'utilisateur. Je ne suis ni pro linux, ni pro windows mais tant que linux ne sera pas passé à l'épreuve du feu comme windows peut la subir toute la frime des pro linux sur la prétendu sécurité restera du vent pour moi.

----------


## gripoil

N'empeche que les 3 derniers mois j'suis allé 20 fois chez ma cousine parceque son PC marchait pas, mais genre de bug odieux! ok a cause d'elle pas parceque windows c'est nul! Mais j'ai mis ubuntu bah, ... je l'entends plus !
Si si elle allume encore son PC  :^_^:

----------


## Icebird

> "_Mais, au fil du temps, windows s'est quelque peu stabilisé_"
> 
> Windows est ultra stable depuis Windows 2000. Pas la peine de troller à vouloir dire que "maintenant" c'est stable. Ca l'est depuis plus de 7 ans.
> 
> "_Bien entendu, pour obtenir le meilleur résultat, mieux vaut s'y connaître vraiment et désactiver/configurer ce qu'il faut pour._"
> 
> Mais de quoi tu parles ?! Nul besoin de faire ça.
> 
> "_Franchement, windows est bourré de tares, çà c'est sûr. Les programmes inutiles qui se chargent au démarrage, la gestion de la mémoire franchement douteuse par moment, la gestion de l'espace libre catastrophique, la gestion réseau qui fonctionne quand elle veut bien, etc, etc, etc..._"
> ...


Je parle des versions de windows pour le commun des mortels. OUI les windows serveurs sont stables, mais bizarrement tu ne trouve pas de windows 2000 sur la machine de madame Petitjean, boulangère de 59ans qui découvre l'informatique. 

De nombreux problèmes de stabilité de windows viennent du fait qu'une quantité phénoménale de programmes divers et plus ou moins inutiles trainent en mémoire. Quand je parle de programmes inutiles qui se chargent au démarrage. Tu trouve normal d'avoir en mémoire le gestionnaire de lancement d'Office, Acrobat Reader, le gestionnaire de gravure, quicktime, realplayer, le gestionnaire Dell, le gestionnaire Intel, le gestionnaire de la carte graphique, le gestionnaire de la souris, et encore une pelletée d'autres trucs???
Fait un tour dans msconfig.exe, onglet démarrage, et décoche 90% des programmes au démarrage. Bizarrement, le lancement sera plus rapide, il y aura moins de problèmes, et tout ces programmes sont INUTILES. Ensuite tu fait pareil avec les services, et çà va encore mieux!
Evidement, il y a quelques programmes qu'il faut garder et beaucoup de services qu'il ne faut surtout pas toucher, d'où la necessité de s'y connaitre pour savoir ce qu'on peut désactiver ou pas.

Ensuite la gestion de l'espace libre, quel que soit la version c'est une catastrophe. Avec le coup du swap qui n'est pas retiré du chiffre affiché (ce qui provoque quelques surprises quand on arrive en capacité max et qu'on croit avoir encore un poil de marge), la fragmentation horriblement rapide et quelques erreurs de taille fichiers, bizarrement on ne peut pas trop croire ce que windows annonce comme espace libre.

Enfin, la gestion du voisinage réseau est calamiteuse. Combien de fois n'ais-je pas pesté parce que PC-1 voyait PC-2 mais pas PC-3 ni PC-4, pendant que PC-2 voyait tout le monde, que PC-3 ne voyait que lui-même, et que PC-4 se payait carément un "voisinage réseau innaccescible"...

Je suis malgré tout pro-windows, surtout parce que je ne connais que çà et que, *si on s'y connais*, c'est quand même très stable et pratique à utiliser, tout en ayant un sacré paquet de choix quand aux logiciels que l'on souhaite utiliser.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Me souviens de ma première install de linux.
> C'était à une époque lointaine ou, si ma mémoire ne me trompe pas, on gravai les données au burin sur des enormes disques en vinyle ionisé appelés floppy discs.
> J'était tout content, j'avai réussi après une journée de combat a partitionner mon disque dur pour accueillir win95 d'un coté et une red hat bien old school de l'autre.
> J'était fier  de l'exploit accompli et fébrile devant ce nouveau monde qui s'offrai à moi !
> A ce moment je me suis posé la question fatidique ... 
> 
> " bon maintenant on fais quoi ? "
> 
> Devant l'immensité désertique que m'offrai Linux, un choix s'imposai...
> ...


tu devrais réssayer: tout ces logiciels existent bien evidemment sous nux, et visiblement tu joue a eve online, et bien le client linux devrait sortir d'ici la fin de l'été.


ps: pour alimenter le troll:
avant, quand il n'y avait que du win chez moi, c'était bogue sur bogues, des virus malgré zonealarm et antivir avec les mises a jour automatiques.
bref c'était au grand maximum formatage de tout les pécé tout les 2 mois. j'ai collé ubuntu sur le pécé a mon popa, celui a mon frère et sur mon portable, et jamais le disque n'a été formaté. le mien 2-3 fois, pas a cause de plantage, nan, pour tester d'autres distribs.
alors mon témoignage vaut ce qu'il vaut hein, mais en tout cas, maintenant que je suis sous nux, j'y reste, et j'emmerde tout ceux qui débarquent en disant "t'façon t'est trop con, ça fait 18ans que j'ai windows et que j'ai jamais choppé de virus, donc c'est toi l'attardé".

ps: pour l'exemple foireux de la sécurité: firefox windows, des qu'une faille est découverte, se voit patché dans les 3 jours grand max. internet explorer, c'est de l'ordre du mois.

----------


## belou

> Non je ne suis pas expert en sécurité mais je fais suffisament confiance à la communauté des casses couilles concepteur de virus et autre connerie pour trouver les failles avec en top list : l'utilisateur. Je ne suis ni pro linux, ni pro windows mais tant que linux ne sera pas passé à l'épreuve du feu comme windows peut la subir toute la frime des pro linux sur la prétendu sécurité restera du vent pour moi.


Euh en fait ca passe l'epreuve du feu des utilisateurs, les servers les plus gros du monde tournent sous linux.
Ya rien a dire la c'est largement plus sécurisé parce que c'est plus connu, les gens voient les failles et les corrigent AVANT qu'un logiciel soit "mis sur le marché".
Le développement communautaire est fait pour ça entre autre.

De plusse avec le systeme d'utilisateur root tu évite le piege de windows qui consiste a donner a l'utilisateur "de base" de ruiner le systeme.

Suffit de regarder les chiffres. Suffit de regarder les nombre d'organismes nationaux ou de grosses entreprises qui tournent avec des servers linux.
C'est fait pour ça dès la base parce qu'héritier des systèmes unix et donc ouverts sur le réseau...

Et les gars qui s'attaquent à des servers linux le font souvent pour prendre des données sensibles donc ce ne sont pas des petits joueurs qui s'amusent à faire des programmes pour faire chier le monde, ce sont plutot des vrais pirates qui veulent de vrais données critiques.

Moi j'utilise windows ET linux et je vois les différences tous les jours.

----------


## Mistral

> Ouep!!
> 
> N'empêche, windows stable depuis 7 ans... C'est vrai quand une personne avec un minimum de connaissance s'occupe de la machine. Genre moi j'ai pas eu de gros plantage sous mon xp tant que je déconnais pas trop avec.
> Par contre, je ne considère pas stable un système qui plante en "rat". Y'a un truc qui plante sur windows? si ca attaque pas directement un fichier système ou un truc important ca ne le dit pas. Ca a l'air bien hun? Mais quand t'en arrive à plus pouvoir ouvrir un firefox parce que tout est vérolé à part le strict minimum pour lancer la machine et que t'as un "docteur watson" qui rempli un fichier texte juqu'a remplir ton disque dur (149Go le bestiau! j'ai même pas pu faire un screen : le disque était plein), bah t'es bien dans la merde. Et pour rattraper le coup comme option t'as juste la réinstallation de l'OS. Moyen comme truc stable et user friendly.


Pour ma part, je tourne très majoritairement sous Windows mais de temps en temps sous fedora.
Par contre je plussoie la stabilité du pingouin et mes potes sont bien contents quand je leur sort une distrib de Knoppix pour récupérer leurs données vitales sur leur HDD de portable. Parce que ce petit coquin de Windows a parfois une humeur de cochon, genre : "Nan! J' booterai plus ! T'avais qu'à pas avoir l'outrecuidance de m'installer un nouveau driver d'imprimante! Nan mais... Sandeconnay...".   ::sad::  
Bon, il faut mettre le troll au régime, Windows m'a pas *vraiment* parlé comme ça. Il communiquait à grand coup de Blue screen of death qu"on avait pas le temps de lire parce qu'il rebootait tout de suite. Mais par contre c'est vraiment arrivé qu'un Windows crash complètement à cause d'un simple driver d'imprimante.

J'aime bien windo.. Nan ! Pas là ça fait mal !! Arrêtezzzzz !! Nannnn !!!
Mais J'aime bien Linux aussi, même si je ne le conseillerais pas pour le jeu.   ::unsure::  

Je trouve dommage de lire certains posts où on lit des critiques de linux avec l'impression d'entendre parler d'une distribution d'il y a 30 berges.
Et surtout, ce n'est pas parce que Linux ne fonctionne pas comme windows et que les menus et l'accessibilité ne sont pas du tout pareil que c'est forcement moins pratique. C'est juste différent et ça demande un temps d'adaptation tout comme la première fois que j'ai posé mes petites menotes sur un windows (et à l'époque je trouvais DOS vachement mieux... nan j'déconne.)   ::rolleyes::  
Je suppose que si on colle quelqu'un d'entrée sur une distribution de Linux et que plusieurs années après on le met devant un windows, il risque de ne pas trouver ça très user friendly.   ::blink::  
De la même façon si on colle quelqu'un devant un mac pendant 10 ans et qu' après on le met devant un windows, et bie... bah tiens ça c'est bizare... il a l'air super content dites donc...   ::ninja:: 

edit au rho tau graf

----------


## Bidon Poilu

Tout ce pignolage OSien et aucun commentaire sur le fait que GeorgeSableSansSBordel aie quatres soeurs?
Les nerds, c'est plus ce que c'était............

----------


## gripoil

L'espace d'un instant j'ai eu peur me disant, oh non que des gros glands qui disent "T'es qu'un con tu dis d'la merde *biiip* c'est mieux que *biiip* t'as fumé! *argumenet de merde1 ici*" Mais en fait ça va...

Bon sur ce bah adieu vista, je prend ton numéro mais jte garantie pas de le perdre malencontreusement dans une petite seance de parapente avec mes potes!

*Où j'ai foutu mon CD de Xp et celui d'ubuntu?*

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Pour pas que les gens l'achète...


quoi tu veux dire qu'il y a vraiment des gens pour utiliser linux? c'est pas juste faire semblant hsitoire d'avoir une excuse pour une conversation bien chaude dans un forum tout mou ou il ne se passe rien (même pas une ch'tite news ps3.) ca me fais bizarre d'apprendre ça.

----------


## Mr.Gnou

> Euh en fait ca passe l'epreuve du feu des utilisateurs, les servers les plus gros du monde tournent sous linux.


C'est sur Tata Ginette et cousin Jean Kevin ils se servent de cela tous les jours.   ::mellow::  On parle de PC (personnal computer) pas de mainframe & co. J'ose imaginer (quel effronté je fais) que les systèmes tournant sur ces deux plates formes sont radicalement différents. Je permets donc d'ignorer la suite de ton post. Tu ne m'en voudras pas, hein ? :P

Quant à la prétendu affirmation quoté j'aimerais bien connaitre les vraies stats. Donc, source ? :D

----------


## Mistral

Je pense que Linux est victime d'une erreur markéting de base.

La plupart des gens ont généralement plus besoin d'une fenêtre que d'un pingouin. CQFD   ::ninja:: 

*Toute ma vie n'est que la morne attente du jour où l'on sortira enfin un OS avec un ornithorynque comme mascotte*   :B):

----------


## gripoil

Marketing et linux sont deux mots qui vont pas ensemble!

... bon jme casse ok

----------


## JDaM

RHhaaaa les trolls linux/windows c'est décidément un drogue...
Tout le monde sait pertinament où ça mène (dans ton /dev/null)
mais malgré ça le troll est toujours en pleine forme, bien nourri
par des arguments valables des 2 cotés & des pincés de mauvaise
foi (ouiii des brouettes en fait...):
- OUiii Linukse saymieu car c'est open source et gratuit.
(Combien ne connaissent pas la différence entre les deux ?)
- Mayyy [Windows] c'est forcément mieux car tout le monde l'utilise.
(Ah ah ah ah ah, notez que remplacer [Windows] par 'la choucroute',
'les canards', 'les antidépresseurs' ne gache rien au plaisir  ::):  )
- Ouuiii mais tu vois Linux maitenant c'est aussi simple que WinXP.
(Sans doute qu'un lambda-gens n'ayant jamais vu un seul Windows de sa vie
trouverait Linux aussi simple que WXP mais pour les autres c'est foutu :P)
J'en passe et des meilleures   ::happy2::  

Rhaaa zut j'ai quand même trollé...
(Ghaaaa oui cette sensation... Rhaaaa c'est bon !   ::wacko::  )

----------


## Mistral

> Marketing et linux sont deux mots qui vont pas ensemble!
> 
> ... bon jme casse ok


Le pire c'est que t'as raison  :<_<:  

Ma blague était déjà pourrie mais alors là tu l'as achevée....
T'es fier hein ?

Bouhouhouuuuuuuu  ::sad::

----------


## gripoil

Si il comprend mais il est vénèr par ceux qui ont des préjugés sur les pinguins!
Genre les pinguins ça vole pas!, les pinguins ça nage sous la banquise, les pinguins pondent des oeufs! Tout ça!

----------


## Semifer

> Plus simple d'installer avec Linux ? Uh. Pourtant avec ma Ubuntu j'ai dû débrancher tous mes disques sauf le système car autrement il n'arrivait pas le préparer automatiquement...
> 
> Le seul intérêt d'une distrib' Linux est de pouvoir installer "out-of-the-box" un système à jour. Pour le reste ils ont 10 ans de retard sur Microsoft et Apple.
> 
> Note: au moins sous Windows quand un pilote fait tout planter c'est "facile" de récupérer le système (F8, Sans échec). Sous ma Ubuntu l'installation automatique du pilote nvidia (bien foireuse) m'a obligé à une réinstallation complète pour avoir un système qui démarre...


Désolé mais tu es un boulet. Je suis au taf et dans le bureau j'ai a côté de moi un mec qui n'a jamais touché une Ubuntu de sa vie et il l'a installée comme un grand sans problèmes. Une fois de plus, tu es l'exemple type du mec qui vient encore une fois cracher sur un système qu'il ne connait absolument pas. Quand je te lis, j'ai vraiment très peine à croire que tu n'as serait-ce qu'inséré le CD d'ubuntu dans ton lecteur.  Dire de Linux qu'il a 10 ans de retard c'est le plus gros troll que j'ai jamais lu. Non là vraiment. Tu veux qu'on recense le nombre de services ou de points obsolètes chez Windows? Comme les partitions NTFS par exemple? Ou la gestion des disques catastrophique (la swap windows ou la pire merde de la planète)? Je pourrais évidemment te lister les failles de sécurité (il a fallu attendre 2007 et Vista pour voir une vrai firewall intégré et le blocage du compte admin... Linux a ça depuis des années)... Pourrait-on parler aussi des reboots après la moindre mise à jour (sous Linux ça arrive tous les 36 de l'an)... Je vais m'arrêter là par décence. 

Si Windows marche si bien, c'est uniquement grâce au soutien des constructeurs avec le développement des pilotes prioritairement pour Windows. J'ai fait découvrir Linux à pas mal de monde et à chaque fois j'ai eu la même réaction "oh c'est simple, on m'avait dit que Linux ça buggait tout le temps". On est plus en 92. Donc remballe ton troll. C'est fatiguant de lire et relire des centaines d'idées reçues de ce type. J'utilise aussi Windows (depuis la 3.1, toutes les versions client/serveur) et MacOS car avec mon taf ça n'est pas possible autrement. Et des OS j'en ai touché un paquet (Solaris, OpenBSD, OS400, un peu de tout en serveur ou client...). Donc si tu veux qu'on s'amuse à voir qui est en retard sur qui, on risque de bien rigoler.

----------


## George Sable

Le prochain qui reparle des versions non officielles de Windows se choppe un ban. C'est illégal et ça n'a pas sa place ici.

_@gripoil
... j'installe debian en virtualisation "pour voir" et même si c'est pas tout joli via live CD comme ubuntu j'ai juste eu a  foutre une iso de 200Mo (plutot que 3 DVD ^_^)_
Et encore, j'ai déjà installé des Debian via le net avec juste 3 disquettes.

_@Elstir
Tain George Sable ! Tu commences sérieusement à me convaincre. La question qui m'étreint toujours est de savoir si je  serais capable d'installer et surtout d'entretenir une machine linux. Windows j'en connais les bugs, les messages  d'erreurs, je connais la limite de mes compétence... c'est un peu comme des chaussons trop petits qui puent mais tiennent  chaud.
Genre je m'était arrêté à ceux qui disaient qu'il fallait compiler vu que déjà "compiler" je ne sais pas ce que ça signifie  :o_
Je dois avouer que j'ai déjà dû compiler plusieurs fois, mais c'est parce que je le cherchais vraiment. Pour une  utilisation standard, tu n'as jamais besoin de compiler.

_@Elstir
Quand on veut bien commencer, tu conseilles d'aller où? Y'a l'air d'avoir un sacré paquet de choix :| Je veux que ce  soit le plus intuitif possible, je voudrais installer ca sur un PC de 4-5 ans, pour des n00bs de l'informatique qui  connaissent (à peine) windows et IE._
En distrib grand public je ne connais que ubuntu qui a beaucoup d'avantages mais aussi beaucoup de défauts. Mais bon, les  défauts d'ubuntu ne gène que les power users, donc c'est pas bien génant pour des n00bs-l4merZ-l0l qui ne veulent pas  trifouiller leur système.
Sinon, je crois que Mandriva, Fedora, ou Suse sont vraiment pas mal faites, mais je n'ai jamais essayé. Dans tout les cas,  je conseille ubuntu ne serait-ce que pour son super wiki et forum, et pour son énorme communautée.
Après, quand tu seras plus expérimenté, tu quitteras Ubuntu de toi même pour une "vraie" distrib, moins accessible mais  beaucoup plus puissante.

_@spook
Note: au moins sous Windows quand un pilote fait tout planter c'est "facile" de récupérer le système (F8, Sans  échec). Sous ma Ubuntu l'installation automatique du pilote nvidia (bien foireuse) m'a obligé à une réinstallation complète  pour avoir un système qui démarre..._
Ca, c'est de la faute de nvidia et de leur driver pourri (et illégal), pas de celle de GNU/Linux. Et puis tu n'avais qu'à  lancer le live cd puis remplacer ton xorg.conf par celui du livecd, et ça remarchait sans problème.

_@JojoLeMerou
Désolé, mais je viens de faire un tour sur le "fil des linuxiens" et j'en rie encore.
Alors OK, Windows c'est pas top (je suis sous Vista, je sais de quoi je parle), mais le "compilage"
et autre changement de noyau, sans compter les formidables lignes de code, c'est quand même pas
très user friendly..._
Normal, tu as vu un fil où les mecs installent des distributions "hardcore", donc forcément c'est pas pour Tata Jeanine. Et  pour ceux qui ont des problèmes avec des distrib user-friendly, je peux te montrer des milliers de pages de forum où des  types ont des problèmes mille fois pires avec windows.

_@spook
Pour rire, vu à l'instant sur IRC :

[15:10:54] <@Vizir-denka>re :|
[15:11:06] <@Vizir-denka> Méga plantage du gestionnaire de bureaux virtuels
[15:11:10] <@Vizir-denka> j'avais tout perdu mes fenêtres XD

Linux c'est stable \o/_
D'une, tu confonds GNU et Linux.
De deux, si le mec bosse sur une distrib unstable, c'est son problème, et il agit en connaissance de cause.
Maintenant, on compare la fiabilité d'une debian stable et d'un windows xp quand tu veux. Crois moi, c'est la debian qui  gagne.

_@Gynsu2000
*soupir profond*
Depuis ma première intervention dans ce fil, j'ai toujours fait référence au portage de Steam qui était inutile sous Linux  car quasiment aucun jeu du catalogue ne tourne en natif sur cette plateforme._
A ce propos, note quand même qu'un portage de Steam pourrait être utile. Adapter Steam à GNU/Linux, c'est pas un travail  énorme, c'est jouable, pas comme pour un jeu quoi. Et ça ferait disparaître un paquet de problème provoqué par  l'utilisation de Wine.
Alors, pour les jeux, pas de problème on se charge de les faire tourner sur GNU/Linux, en revanche pour Steam ils  pourraient faire un effort parce que ça nous simplifierait bien la vie.

_@spook
Ils travaillent énormement à pomper les interfaces de Windows et d'OSX. Et même en copiant ils sont encore loin du niveau  de ses 2 systèmes..._
Bah voyons... Quand Leopard intègre les bureaux virtuels qui existent depuis 10 ans sur GNU/Linux, c'est le pinguin qui  copie ? Quand Vista et Leopard intègre des interfaces 3D qui existent depuis plus d'un an sur GNU/Linux, c'est le pinguin  qui copie ?
Et puis tu peux me dire le rapport entre les interfaces de windows et macos et des interfaces GNU/Linux telles que Fluxbox,  Blackbox ou encore OpenBox ? Aucune.
Même si ça aura mis un peu de temps à se mettre en place, il n'y a qu'à voir l'énorme travail de brainstorming sur les  sites de dévellopement de GNOME, KDE, Enlightenment et consorts pour se rendre compte que GNU/Linux trace clairement sa  propre voie.

_@spook
Exact Pangloss. Sur beaucoup de chose Windows n'est pas encore suffisamment user friendly.
S'il faut donner une hiérarchie des OS user friendly on aurait : OSX > Windows XP/Vista > Linux._
Ca mon gars ce sont tes goûts, et c'est extrêmement subjectif. Tiens, un exemple à la con : là, je suis au taf, sous  Windows XP, et je ne sais pas comment faire des "à", des "é" ou des "ç" majuscules. Sous GNU/Linux j'ai juste à appuyer sur  la touche "verouillage majuscule" et ça marche tout seul. Perso, je ne peux plus retourner sous Windows, et ma soeur non  plus. 
Peut-être que c'est parce que son système met automatiquement à jour l'ensemble des programmes installés, qu'il n'y a  quasiment jamais besoin de rédemarer, ou bien parce qu'elle n'a plus besoin de s'emmerder avec un antivirus, qu'elle  dispose par défaut de tous les programmes dont elle a besoin (lecteur vidéon, audio, ripper, graveur, suite bureautique,  etc), ou que sais-je encore... Peut-être même que c'est tout simplement parce que c'est tellement simple qu'elle se débrouille par elle-même sans jamais avoir besoin de m'appeller alors qu'elle devait le faire tous les mois quand elle était sous windows ?

_@Mr.Gnou
Qu'est ce que j'aimerais voir linux avoir 50% de part de marché et se prendre plein d'attaque de virus, malware & co  histoire de pouvoir rigoler un bon coup  :P La seule robustesse de Linux c'est son impopularité :|_
Mais bien sûr... GNU/Linux est largement plus sécurisé de base pour 2 raisons :
- Gestion poussée des droits utilisateurs
- Implémentation du firewall (iptables) au coeur du noyau.
Windows est défectueux par essence, alors que GNU/Linux a été correctement pensé dès le début pour une utilisation en  réseau.

----------


## Mistral

J'vois pas pourquoi tata Jeanine aurait pas le droit d'écrire des lignes de code...
Nan mais...
Sans dec'...
C'est presque humiliant...

----------


## Icebird

> Le prochain qui reparle des versions non officielles de Windows se choppe un ban. C'est illégal et ça n'a pas sa place ici.


Oui chef! Pardon chef! Je savais pas chef! Tapez pas chef!  ::sad::

----------


## gripoil

OUAIS GEORGE J'attendais ton poste depuis des lustres!
Bon viens m'aider sur le topic des pinguins maintenant!  :;):

----------


## Mr.Gnou

> _Mais bien sûr... GNU/Linux est largement plus sécurisé de base pour 2 raisons :
> - Gestion poussée des droits utilisateurs
> - Implémentation du firewall (iptables) au coeur du noyau.
> Windows est défectueux par essence, alors que GNU/Linux a été correctement pensé dès le début pour une utilisation en  réseau._


Euh... oui et ? Cela en fait un système inviolable empéchant l'utilisateur de faire des boulettes ? Etrange logique.

Edit : linux est surement plus "sur" que windows (je n'ai pas vraiment de doute la dessus) mais j'ai confiance dans le combo utilisateur/pourisseur de PC pour pondre des trucs qui feront tomber une machine sous nux comme une machine sous windows. Et pour reprendre l'arguement célèbre qui traine sur ce fils (Semifer en dernier représentant) : j'ai aucun soucis avec XP : pas de plantage, pas de virus, pas de malware. Rapide au boot et il peut rester allumé tant que je le souhaite. Bande de boulet incompétent  ::ninja::  Oui moi aussi je sais faire dans la généralité absurde  :;):

----------


## gripoil

Les trolls c'est l'avenir!  ::lol:: 

Bon vous faites chier je devais backer tous mon bordel pour faire un giga format et je suis là ... a dire ... *prout*

----------


## flibulin bulard

ça n'empeche pas l'utilisateur de faire une connerie. ça empêche qu'un connard puisse pourrir le pécé a distance, comme sous win.

et steuplai, arrête la mauvaise foi, sinon:
TU MOURRA A 40AN ECRASE PAR UN BUS   ::ninja::

----------


## George Sable

> Euh... oui et ? Cela en fait un système inviolable empéchant l'utilisateur de faire des boulettes ? Etrange logique.


D'une part ça empêche des attaquants externes de pourir ton système (d'abord parce que le firewall intégré leur casse bien les burnes, et ensuite car ils ne peuvent pas faire grand chose juste avec tes droits utilisateurs).
D'autre part ça empêche l'utilisateur de pourir son propre système par erreur. Par exemple tu ne peux pas supprimer par erreur des fichiers systèmes sans être volontairement passé en root.

----------


## Bilbut

> blabla d'intégriste (à barbe) linuxien


Et toujours rien sur ces fameuses quatre soeurs. Scandale !!   ::sad::

----------


## George Sable

> Et toujours rien sur ces fameuses quatre soeurs. Scandale !!


J'en ai 5  ::ninja::

----------


## gripoil

Putain si McPaul le dit t'es dans la merde!

L'autre jour il a dit a un mec: "Ce soir tu va manger dans ta gueule!" et vous savez quoi le mec le soir meme il a mangé de pâtes!

... pardon c'est pas ici le topic à b0b0?

Bon qui peut me répondre sur le topic de la transition vers un monde libre, stable, coloré, beau, jolie, cool, déchire grav', bandant, super trop cool!




> J'en ai 5


T4as pas de frères?   ::ninja::

----------


## Bilbut

> Putain si McPaul le dit t'es dans la merde!
> 
> L'autre jour il a dit a un mec: "Ce soir tu va manger dans ta gueule!" et vous savez quoi le mec le soir meme il a mangé de pâtes!
> 
> ... pardon c'est pas ici le topic à b0b0?
> 
> Bon qui peut me répondre sur le topic de la transition vers un monde libre, stable, coloré, beau, jolie, cool, déchire grav', bandant, super trop cool!


Toi t'as encore abusé des Smarties fluo  ::wacko::

----------


## Shivan

> Et encore, j'ai déjà installé des Debian via le net avec juste 3 disquettes.


et encore, avec un pxe, tu bootes sur le réseau, même pas besoin de disque

----------


## George Sable

> et encore, avec un pxe, tu bootes sur le réseau, même pas besoin de disque


Tru3 l33t  :B):

----------


## Sekkyumu

> Bah voyons... Quand Leopard intègre les bureaux virtuels qui existent depuis 10 ans sur GNU/Linux, c'est le pinguin qui  copie ? Quand Vista et Leopard intègre des interfaces 3D qui existent depuis plus d'un an sur GNU/Linux, c'est le pinguin  qui copie ?
> Et puis tu peux me dire le rapport entre les interfaces de windows et macos et des interfaces GNU/Linux telles que Fluxbox,  Blackbox ou encore OpenBox ? Aucune.
> Même si ça aura mis un peu de temps à se mettre en place, il n'y a qu'à voir l'énorme travail de brainstorming sur les  sites de dévellopement de GNOME, KDE, Enlightenment et consorts pour se rendre compte que GNU/Linux trace clairement sa  propre voie.


Pour les bureaux je dis pas. Mais attention, les interfaces 3D existent depuis belles lurettes sur OS X, Linux n'a franchement rien inventé de ce côté là.

Bon après pour "l'énorme travail de brainstorming", ils ne font que prendre des bouts par çi par là et font un moule à leur sauce. Y a rien d'original et qui apporte une meilleure ergonomie contrairement à CoverFlow ou Quicklook dans Leopard. D'ailleurs le projet tango se base sur le Guidelines Style d'Apple vieux de deux ans et beaucoup d'icônes sont fortement inspirées de celles d'OS X. Donc nan, rien d'original ou de neuf.

----------


## Semifer

> Euh... oui et ? Cela en fait un système inviolable empéchant l'utilisateur de faire des boulettes ? Etrange logique.
> 
> Edit : linux est surement plus "sur" que windows (je n'ai pas vraiment de doute la dessus) mais j'ai confiance dans le combo utilisateur/pourisseur de PC pour pondre des trucs qui feront tomber une machine sous nux comme une machine sous windows.


Bein oui. Parce que pour installer quelque chose il faut un compte admin et tu es clairement avertit de ce que tu vas faire. Sous Windows rien (ah si sous Vista la pseudo sécurité qui t'envoie un message inutile que tout le monde désactive parce que ça gonfle au bout de 5 minutes). Quant à sécurité d'un Linux par rapport à un windows, donne moi ton ip et je te jure que je te défonce ton OS en moins d'1/4 d'heure, même à jour (c'est pas une menace hein, juste une réalité). Sous Linux, je n'ai jamais eu 1 virus, ni même la moindre attaque. Sous Windows, je ne peux pas en dire autant alors que je suis LE parano number one de la sécurité (bien que je n'ai plus eu de problèmes depuis 3 ans parce que j'ai une passerelle iptables à la maison   ::unsure::  ). 

Désolé mais pourrir un linux est bien plus difficile qu'un Windows. Exemple? Va dans ton System32 et amuse toi a supprimer des fichiers systèmes (évidemment non chargés en mémoire). Fait la même chose sous nux. La résultat parlera de lui-même.

----------


## George Sable

> Pour les bureaux je dis pas. Mais attention, les interfaces 3D existent depuis belles lurettes sur OS X, Linux n'a franchement rien inventé de ce côté là.
> 
> Bon après pour "l'énorme travail de brainstorming", ils ne font que prendre des bouts par çi par là et font un moule à leur sauce. Y a rien d'original et qui apporte une meilleure ergonomie contrairement à CoverFlow ou Quicklook dans Leopard. D'ailleurs le projet tango se base sur le Guidelines Style d'Apple vieux de deux ans et beaucoup d'icônes sont fortement inspirées de celles d'OS X. Donc nan, rien d'original ou de neuf.


Bah vas voir sur kde-look, dans la section mockup. Tu verras toutes les idées qui sont évoquées, c'est souvent impressionant et ça n'a rien à voir avec la situation que tu décris.

----------


## Mr.Gnou

> D'une part ça empêche des attaquants externes de pourir ton système (d'abord parce que le firewall intégré leur casse bien les burnes, et ensuite car ils ne peuvent pas faire grand chose juste avec tes droits utilisateurs).
> D'autre part ça empêche l'utilisateur de pourir son propre système par erreur. Par exemple tu ne peux pas supprimer par erreur des fichiers systèmes sans être volontairement passé en root.


Je me rappelrais toujours mon père qui revient tout peuneau :
"Mon windows marche plus
- t'as fais un truc  de spécial
- bah j'ai efface le fichier ems386.sys pour voir
- Raah le con"

 :mrgreen: 
@ Semifer : on peut toujours tester. Si tu passes le routeur/firewall c déjà pas mal ^^

*Bein oui. Parce que pour installer quelque chose il faut un compte admin et tu es clairement avertit de ce que tu vas faire.*
Ah.. et tu crois pas que l'utilisateur va pas faire comme sous windows ? appuyer sur "ok" sans regarder ? ou passer en admin tout le temps parce que la gestion de droit "c'est chaint" ?

----------


## Sekkyumu

> Bah vas voir sur kde-look, dans la section mockup. Tu verras toutes les idées qui sont évoquées, c'est souvent impressionant et ça n'a rien à voir avec la situation que tu décris.


J'ai déjà fait un tour  ::):  . Mais ce sont juste des mockups de "fans". En général rien de tout ça ne sera retenu donc bon...

----------


## gripoil

> Pour les bureaux je dis pas. Mais attention, les interfaces 3D existent depuis belles lurettes sur OS X, Linux n'a franchement rien inventé de ce côté là.
> 
> Bon après pour "l'énorme travail de brainstorming", ils ne font que prendre des bouts par çi par là et font un moule à leur sauce. Y a rien d'original et qui apporte une meilleure ergonomie contrairement à CoverFlow ou Quicklook dans Leopard. D'ailleurs le projet tango se base sur le Guidelines Style d'Apple vieux de deux ans et beaucoup d'icônes sont fortement inspirées de celles d'OS X. Donc nan, rien d'original ou de neuf.


Oh mon dieu ils ont fait une feuile avec un stylo pour l'icone d'un fichier .doc quel plagia!
Oui bon le débat: "Machin a copié le truc sur truc" est térriblement pourris selon moi parceque bon bah déjà "Et alors?" et ensuite si quelqu'un a eu l'idée pourquoi une autre aurait pas la même idée? A ce que je sache y'a pas de brevet déposé sur le systeme de la porte coulissante parceque c'est cool ca fait pas un angle quand ca s'ouvre du coup ca offre plus d'espace dans un piece!

----------


## Mistral

> ça n'empeche pas l'utilisateur de faire une connerie. ça empêche qu'un connard puisse pourrir le pécé a distance, comme sous win.
> 
> et steuplai, arrête la mauvaise foi, sinon:
> TU MOURRA A 40AN ECRASE PAR UN BUS


Et un dinosaure de l'espace viendra manger ta famille.
Ca sera un mercredi, vers 16h34.

----------


## belou

Tiens sinon un truc de fou qui est pas forcement connu mais la telecommande Microsoft MediaCenter elle peut planter.
Si si.

Et dans la docs ya l'équivalent du Ctrl Alt Suppr pour la rebooter.

J'ai beaucoup ri.


Sinon pour le gars (Mr Gnou) qui arrete pas de dire que les mechants pirates ils trouveront des failles dans linux quand ils s'y interesseront je ne sais quoi te répondre. La logique est souvent déficiente dans ton argumentaire et je te serais gré de faire force de volonté pour lire l'intégralité de mes posts, si je me fais chier la bite pour les écrires c'est pour une bonne raison. Donc quand je te dis qu'un server tournant sous linux est sécurisé c'est parce que c'est le même programme qui tourne chez ta Mémé que celui qui est sur les servers. C'est ça l'intéret des GNU/Linux c'est qu'une avancée dans un domaine profite à tous les utilisateurs.

Sinon moi je suis sur que Georges Sable à pas de soeurs, ou alors elles sont toutes très petites, parce que sinon ses soeurs elles auraient des copines et lui il serait pas la à s'excrimer à faire comprendre des choses.
Ou alors c'est comme moi, il bosse, donc soit il a pas de soeur soit il a un vrai travail. Ce qui implique d'être rédacteru de CPC est un vrai travail. Donc qu'ils ne jouent pas, donc s'ils ne jouent pas qui c'est qui rédige les articles?

Bon, faut arriver à tirer tout ca au clair, est ce que les rédacteurs de CPC sont en fait des agents russes infiltrés et qui font écrire leurs articles par des sous traitants?

----------


## gripoil

> Bon, faut arriver à tirer tout ca au clair, est ce que les rédacteurs de CPC sont en fait des agents russes infiltrés et qui font écrire leurs articles par des sous traitants?


Bah c'est un bot développé par un pinguin!

edit: Bon George post une autre news ca réduira le nombre de posts/seconde ici!
J'sais pas dis que demain la terre va exploser, ou prend exemple sur le 13h de TF1 y'a pleins de choses à dire!

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Je me rappelrais toujours mon père qui revient tout peuneau :
> "Mon windows marche plus
> - t'as fais un truc  de spécial
> - bah j'ai efface le fichier ems386.sys pour voir
> - Raah le con"
> 
>  :mrgreen: 
> @ Semifer : on peut toujours tester. Si tu passes le routeur/firewall c déjà pas mal ^^
> 
> ...


encore de la mauvaise foi!
sous linux, il faut passer en ligne de commande pour virer les truc systèmes: pas de clickodrome. le noob ne sait que cliquer, pas de risque de ce côté la.

----------


## Tramb

> _@Mr.Gnou
> Qu'est ce que j'aimerais voir linux avoir 50% de part de marché et se prendre plein d'attaque de virus, malware & co  histoire de pouvoir rigoler un bon coup  :P La seule robustesse de Linux c'est son impopularité_ 
> Mais bien sûr... GNU/Linux est largement plus sécurisé de base pour 2 raisons :
> - Gestion poussée des droits utilisateurs
> - Implémentation du firewall (iptables) au coeur du noyau.
> Windows est défectueux par essence, alors que GNU/Linux a été correctement pensé dès le début pour une utilisation en  réseau.


Désolé Propre, tu fus un amant magnifique et attentionné, mais allais-je laisser souiller le nom de Windows pour un simple technicien de surface?
(et je suis utilisateur de Nunux).
La gestion des ACLs sous Windows est bien plus fine que les droits Unix des années 70 user/group/root qui sont reconnaissons-le un archaisme par rapport à la granularité fine des ACLs NT. Mais un archaisme robuste et bien implémenté.
La faiblesse des OS, c'est essentiellement les services et les programmes, et là, un coup de bugtraq et on voit bien que c'est guère plus brillant dans le monde du libre. C'est juste que l'administrateur Unix sait en général mieux sandboxer ses services que sous Windows pour éviter l'escalation de privilèges.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Et un dinosaure de l'espace viendra manger ta famille.
> Ca sera un mercredi, vers 16h34.


FARFAITEMENT

----------


## Sekkyumu

> Oh mon dieu ils ont fait une feuile avec un stylo pour l'icone d'un fichier .doc quel plagia!
> Oui bon le débat: "Machin a copié le truc sur truc" est térriblement pourris selon moi parceque bon bah déjà "Et alors?" et ensuite si quelqu'un a eu l'idée pourquoi une autre aurait pas la même idée? A ce que je sache y'a pas de brevet déposé sur le systeme de la porte coulissante parceque c'est cool ca fait pas un angle quand ca s'ouvre du coup ca offre plus d'espace dans un piece!


Je fais parti du projet tango, donc je suis quand même bien placé pour dire qu'ils ont pas inventé un style particulié mais qu'ils ont pompé ça sur Apple.  ::): 

Bon après le vrai but c'est de rendre Linux plus sympa (ce pourquoi je suis entré dedans).

----------


## Semifer

> Ah.. et tu crois pas que l'utilisateur va pas faire comme sous windows ? *appuyer sur "ok" sans regarder ?* ou passer en admin tout le temps parce que la gestion de droit "c'est chaint" ?


Faudrait déjà qu'il y en ait un   ::XD::  . En général on te demande ton mot de passe. Et ça je peux te jurer que chez l'utilisateur de base ça provoque un choc émotionnel.

----------


## Darth_tatin

> Mmmmmm tu fais de l'informatique depuis 15 jours? Non je dis ça parce que le bureau 3D est juste intégré de base sur la dernière Ubuntu. Et cerise sur le gâteau, si t'as une nividia, t'as un icône qui clignote pour te proposer d'installer les drivers graphiques. Tu cliques sur "Oui" et c'est installé. En gros, même sur un windows c'est plus compliqué. Alors tes trolls, tu les mets dans ton pantalon et tu cours au fond là-bàs.
> D'ailleurs, le bureau 3D fonctionne à merveille sur la LiveCD justement.
> 
> Ah la la, j'adore quand des noobs sans connaissances viennent critiquer un OS qu'ils n'ont pas pris la peine de toucher plus de 5 minutes.


Sauf qu'avec une ATI X1600 Mobility, ca passe bcp moins bien.
Et que le bureau 3D intégré, il marche pô non plus. Tu crois que j'ai pas essayé avant d'installer Beryl via synaptics.
Et ma carte wifi usrobotics du desktop a toujours eu du mal avec linux. Merci Texas instrument.
Linux est très bien pour les serveurs, mais n'est pas encore prêt pour le grand public.
Il faudrait une manière unique d'installer les programmes. Comme le clik'n Run de Linspire. Si cette méthode était généralisée, le grand public ferait le saut plus vite.
Il n'empèche que j'adore les logiciels libres comme openoffice, gom player, etc... Je ne suis pas contre les logiciels libres bien au contraire. Mais linux n'est pas encore mûr.

----------


## Mr.Gnou

> Sinon pour le gars (Mr Gnou) qui arrete pas de dire que les mechants pirates ils trouveront des failles dans linux quand ils s'y interesseront je ne sais quoi te répondre. La logique est souvent déficiente dans ton argumentaire et je te serais gré de faire force de volonté pour lire l'intégralité de mes posts, si je me fais chier la bite pour les écrires c'est pour une bonne raison. *Donc quand je te dis qu'un server tournant sous linux est sécurisé c'est parce que c'est le même programme qui tourne chez ta Mémé que celui qui est sur les servers.* C'est ça l'intéret des GNU/Linux c'est qu'une avancée dans un domaine profite à tous les utilisateurs.


N'étant pas un expert linux je veux bien te croire sur ce point bien qu'un leger doute reste (et je ne vois pas ce qui empeche crosoft de faire pareil en portant sa techno serveur ailleurs... mais bref passons). Mon argument est "tant que c'est pas mis à l'épreuve on ne peut pas savoir." bref pas réellement de preuve et on n'en aura pas tant que linux n'aura pas une grosse part de marché. Peut être qu'il resistera super bien (il a l'air d'avoir les armes pour) ou peut être pas.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> avant, quand il n'y avait que du win chez moi, c'était bogue sur bogues, des virus malgré zonealarm et antivir avec les mises a jour automatiques.
> bref c'était au grand maximum formatage de tout les pécé tout les 2 mois


Là c'est pas la faute de l'OS mec, désolé...   ::rolleyes::  

XP marche nickel aujourd'hui (contrairement à Vistouille). Après, moi je trouve ça très bien Linux, niveau gueule et tout ça, 
si tout le monde dit que ça a changé et qu'il ne faut plus 5 heures pour installer une carte son de base, pourquoi pas...

Mais il manque encore des applis pros pour la musique, le montage, le graphisme, etc.
Y a bien Ubuntu Studio, mais par pro, j'entends des applis qui soient utilisées par plusieurs personnes, pour pouvoir partager des documents.

Ça plus les trucs "de base" (synchroniser le Bluefouf du téléphone par exemple), ça peut pas encore me convaincre...

----------


## gripoil

Bon je suis sur le point d'accomplir ma mission, je penses que ça sera mon dernier post!

C'etait pour dire qu'il faut avouer que XP a tres bien murît et que sans trop de prise de tête on peut le rendre tres stable et fluide!
Mais bon ca veut dire aussi que avant bah c'etait un peu comme vista maintenant! J'aime pas cette phrase mais faut avouer que microsoft aime bien sortir des trucs pas finis  :;):

----------


## Shivan

> Il faudrait une manière unique d'installer les programmes. Comme le clik'n Run de Linspire. Si cette méthode était généralisée, le grand public ferait le saut plus vite.
> Il n'empèche que j'adore les logiciels libres comme openoffice, gom player, etc... Je ne suis pas contre les logiciels libres bien au contraire. Mais linux n'est pas encore mûr.


justement, c'est quoi synaptics si c'est pas généralisé ?
au pire, tu chopes le .deb, c'est installé encore plus vite qu'un .exe

----------


## Semifer

> *Sauf qu'avec une ATI X1600 Mobility, ca passe bcp moins bien.*
> Et que le bureau 3D intégré, il marche pô non plus. Tu crois que j'ai pas essayé avant d'installer Beryl via synaptics.
> Et ma carte wifi usrobotics du desktop a toujours eu du mal avec linux. Merci Texas instrument.
> Linux est très bien pour les serveurs, mais n'est pas encore prêt pour le grand public.
> Il faudrait une manière unique d'installer les programmes. Comme le clik'n Run de Linspire. Si cette méthode était généralisée, le grand public ferait le saut plus vite.
> Il n'empèche que j'adore les logiciels libres comme openoffice, gom player, etc... Je ne suis pas contre les logiciels libres bien au contraire. Mais linux n'est pas encore mûr.


Désole mais j'ai vu tourner le bureau 3D sur une GeForce 2 MX400 couplée à un PIII 800 et ca tournait très bien. Tu sais un cube en 3D ça demande pas une 8800GTS hein. Même les effets de fenêtres pompent que dalle. Quant à ta carte Usrobotics... hum... cette marque je la fuis. Le problème c'est pas que Linux n'est pas prêt, c'est que ces les constructeurs de hardware qui ne font pas l'effort. L'OS est prêt depuis longtemps déjà. Mais la cupidité des constructeurs les empêchent d'investir sur d'autres plateformes. Et quoiqu'on en dise c'est important que divers OS cohabitent car ça fait avancer l'informatique. Et les constructeurs ne jouent pas le jeu. C'est a eux qu'il faut en vouloir, pas au mecs qui s'arrachent pour développer un système gratuit, fiable et sécurisé.

----------


## Shivan

> Ça plus les trucs "de base" (synchroniser le Bluefouf du téléphone par exemple), ça peut pas encore me convaincre...


les dents bleues marchent, si si


EDIT : pour ceux qui veulent, salon jabber : trollCPC sur le serveur conference.enst-bretagne.fr
à la vitesse à laquelle on poste, on sera plus efficace pour se foutre sur la gueule si on le fait en direct.

----------


## George Sable

> Mais il manque encore des applis pros pour la musique, le montage, le graphisme, etc.
> Y a bien Ubuntu Studio, mais par pro, j'entends des applis qui soient utilisées par plusieurs personnes, pour pouvoir partager des documents.


C'est quoi le rapport entre les appli pro et Ubuntu Studio ? Ubuntu Studio c'est juste 3 paumés qui se sont dit "ouay on est tr0p des 1337 on va fayre n0tre propre distrib de h4ck3r roXx0r orienté multimédia, OMG méga l0lz0r !".
En gros, les types ont pris Ubuntu, ont installé de base les softs de création multimédia, et ont appellé ça "une nouvelle distrib". Bref, c'est inutile, et le résultat final est tout à fait obtenable en quelques clics avec un système GNU/Linux "normal".
Fin de la parenthèse.

Sinon, c'est vrai que GNU/Linux manque sérieusement d'appli pro. Pas tellement au niveau des fonctionnalités (perso, mon système me suffit amplement aussi bien pour le multimédia que pour le boulot), mais au niveau du support des différents formats de fichiers.
Et ça, malheureusement on n'y peut rien.

----------


## Mitsuaki

> N'étant pas un expert linux je veux bien te croire sur ce point bien qu'un leger doute reste (et je ne vois pas ce qui empeche crosoft de faire pareil en portant sa techno serveur ailleurs... mais bref passons). Mon argument est "tant que c'est pas mis à l'épreuve on ne peut pas savoir." bref pas réellement de preuve et on n'en aura pas tant que linux n'aura pas une grosse part de marché. Peut être qu'il resistera super bien (il a l'air d'avoir les armes pour) ou peut être pas.


"tant que c'est pas mis à l'épreuve"... bah oui, c'est connu que les serveurs ne sont pas une cibles des pirates, que les pirates ne tentent jamais de DDOS et autres... non non non.

Maintenant, une bonne part de la sécurité repose sur les épaules de l'utilisateur, et celui ci étant toujours aussi con, on trouvera à l'exploiter. La différence ici c'est que l'utilisateur à des droits plus ou moins réduits, (genre à t'il le droit d'éteindre la machine ? d'acceder au graveur ? de lancer tel ou tel truc, etc...) avec son espace personnel.

Quelle différence par rapport à windows ? Les logiciel sont prévus pour, et gèrent le multi utilisateur. Sous windows, y'a encore plein de %µ£¨%µ de logiciels voulant écrire là ou l'utilisateur n'a pas le droit (ex : Program Files) et du coup faut être admin pour l'utiliser.

Solution de Crosoft : un compte admin restreint, qui au final, peut être comparé a un compte utilisateur 'nux pouvant lancer des outils en root via la commande sudo (style Ubuntu)

Bref, l'utilisateur comprometra surement toujours autant ses données personnelle mais seulement celles là, et n'a pas de prise sur les données système. Du coup l'installation de rootkit et autres devient plus problèmatique que sur un simple windows.

----------


## Tramb

> Sinon, c'est vrai que GNU/Linux manque sérieusement d'appli pro. Pas tellement au niveau des fonctionnalités (perso, mon système me suffit amplement aussi bien pour le multimédia que pour le boulot), mais au niveau du support des différents formats de fichiers.
> Et ça, malheureusement on n'y peut rien.


Bah si, par exemple utiliser autre chose que GIF pour le logo CanardPlus.com en haut à gauche  :;):

----------


## gripoil

Mon frere est ingenieur en agrotique! Il utilise linux, et ubuntu malgres un usage très pro! Il fait de la cartographie avec de l'open source! TRES EFFICACE! il m'a montré et expliqué un peu! En fait il fait avec 3 petits softs ce que font d'autres sous windows avec des trucs qui coutent plus cher que des trucs de la gamme adobe!
En plus les softs sous linux sont super légés alors que ceux de windows pesent 2 CD! (pas enorme ok mais pour dire!)

edit: (pour dire que la cartographie c'est pas du pro de tous les jours et que pourtant y'a largement de quoi le faire en open source sous nux)

----------


## George Sable

> Sauf qu'avec une ATI X1600 Mobility, ca passe bcp moins bien.
> Et que le bureau 3D intégré, il marche pô non plus. Tu crois que j'ai pas essayé avant d'installer Beryl via synaptics.
> Et ma carte wifi usrobotics du desktop a toujours eu du mal avec linux. Merci Texas instrument.
> Linux est très bien pour les serveurs, mais n'est pas encore prêt pour le grand public.
> Il faudrait une manière unique d'installer les programmes. Comme le clik'n Run de Linspire. Si cette méthode était généralisée, le grand public ferait le saut plus vite.
> Il n'empèche que j'adore les logiciels libres comme openoffice, gom player, etc... Je ne suis pas contre les logiciels libres bien au contraire. Mais linux n'est pas encore mûr.


Ca, faut se plaindre au constructeur, pas aux dev Linux.
C'est comme si tu demandais aux gars de microsoft de sortir les pilotes pour ta carte graphique ou ton chipset wifi, ça n'a pas de sens...

----------


## gripoil

> C'est comme si tu demandais aux gars de microsoft de sortir les pilotes pour ta carte graphique ou ton chipset wifi, ça n'a pas de sens...


+1

D'ailleurs combien râlent parceque leur webcam obsolete tourne pas sous vista!
D'ailleurs vista nianiania nouveaux systeme de drivers machin, franchement je trouve ca limite plus foireux et en plus les vieux trucs marchent pas donc bon!
Ouais je bascule vers le coté obscur! .. ou clair ca dépend du point de vue!

----------


## bber

> Mon argument est "tant que c'est pas mis à l'épreuve on ne peut pas savoir." bref pas réellement de preuve et on n'en aura pas tant que linux n'aura pas une grosse part de marché. Peut être qu'il resistera super bien (il a l'air d'avoir les armes pour) ou peut être pas.


Marf pas mis a l'épreuve ? je peux tu dire que les serveurs web, mail & Co ils sont mis a l'épreuve... que quand un gentil pirate de rase ton serveur parce qu'un gentil utilisateur t'a laissé une page d'admin sans mot de passe dans un coin de son site perso... bref les gros serveurs sont visibles, ils s'en prennent plein les dents et s'en tire bien quand ya pas une grosse bourde de config dessus. Ya des failles de sécu aussi, mais c'est en général vite patché... mais bon :
# uptime
 17:43:44 up 214 days,  8:24, ... dernière maintenance électrique....

bref on peut dire que c'est stable   ::ninja::

----------


## Mr.Gnou

> "tant que c'est pas mis à l'épreuve"... bah oui, c'est connu que les serveurs ne sont pas une cibles des pirates, que les pirates ne tentent jamais de DDOS et autres... non non non.


Et les serveurs windows, quand est il ? J'imagine qu'il y a bien des chiffres sur la répartition de serveur windows/linux/unix et leur sensibilité aux attaques ? Qu'est ce qui empeche crosoft de porter sa techno de serveur sur leur distrib xp et vista ? L'ont il fait ? Si oui pourquoi ces résultats la ? Apres reste à voir l'impact de l'utilisteur/admin sur la protecion de l'OS... Honnetement je trouve cet argument plus que fallatieux. Ce n'est pas parce que la version serveur est blindée par un admin de ouf malade que la version PC configuré par un user de base tiendra la route.

----------


## Tramb

> Marf pas mis a l'épreuve ? je peux tu dire que les serveurs web, mail & Co ils sont mis a l'épreuve... que quand un gentil pirate de rase ton serveur parce qu'un gentil utilisateur t'a laissé une page d'admin sans mot de passe dans un coin de son site perso... bref les gros serveurs sont visibles, ils s'en prennent plein les dents et s'en tire bien quand ya pas une grosse bourde de config dessus. Ya des failles de sécu aussi, mais c'est en général vite patché... mais bon :
> # uptime
>  17:43:44 up 214 days,  8:24, ... dernière maintenance électrique....
> 
> bref on peut dire que c'est stable


J'espère que c'est pas ta bécane perso sinon t'es un sacré écolo, mec.

----------


## Darth_tatin

> Désole mais j'ai vu tourner le bureau 3D sur une GeForce 2 MX400 couplée à un PIII 800 et ca tournait très bien. Tu sais un cube en 3D ça demande pas une 8800GTS hein. Même les effets de fenêtres pompent que dalle. Quant à ta carte Usrobotics... hum... cette marque je la fuis. Le problème c'est pas que Linux n'est pas prêt, c'est que ces les constructeurs de hardware qui ne font pas l'effort. L'OS est prêt depuis longtemps déjà. Mais la cupidité des constructeurs les empêchent d'investir sur d'autres plateformes. Et quoiqu'on en dise c'est important que divers OS cohabitent car ça fait avancer l'informatique. Et les constructeurs ne jouent pas le jeu. C'est a eux qu'il faut en vouloir, pas au mecs qui s'arrachent pour développer un système gratuit, fiable et sécurisé.


Ben oui, avec une Nvidia quoi. Qui est très bien adaptée à linux contrairement aux ATI
Usrobotics veulent bien fournir un driver linux mais TI, fabricant de la puce s'en fout bien de cet OS

----------


## Djull

De toute façon, c'est moi qu'ait la plus grande !!!


Pour le puls grand bonheur de Jade !!   ::happy2::

----------


## Kastoi

Jv0u n1aue t0us v3c mn OS 2 PSP

 ::ninja::

----------


## George Sable

> Ben oui, avec une Nvidia quoi. Qui est très bien adaptée à linux contrairement aux ATI


Non, nvidia c'est de la merde et leur driver est aussi pourri et illégal que celui d'ATI. C'est pas parce que ça marche juste un peu mieux qu'il faut crier au miracle...

Sous GNU/Linux, il faut soit utiliser les "vieilles" ATI (X850 et antérieurs) dont le driver libre et très performant, soit les chipset Intel dont les drivers officiels sont opensource.

----------


## gripoil

En quoi leurs drivers sont illégaux? Si t'as pas déjà expliqué  ::ninja::  fglrx (ca s'ecrit comme ca?) c'est ça les driver propriétaires d'ATI ?

----------


## George Sable

> En quoi leurs drivers sont illégaux? Si t'as pas déjà expliqué  fglrx (ca s'ecrit comme ca?) c'est ça les driver propriétaires d'ATI ?


Leurs drivers s'appuient sur le noyau Linux qui est sous licence GPL. La GPL étant une licence héréditaire, leurs drivers doivent donc être diffusés sous GPL eux-aussi.
Puisqu'ils sont diffusés sous une autre licence, ils sont donc illégaux, et le fait que Linus Torvald les tolère ne change rien au problème.

Et sinon, oui, fglrx c'est le driver proprio d'ATI, mais cay le mal.

----------


## Mitsuaki

> Et les serveurs windows, quand est il ? J'imagine qu'il y a bien des chiffres sur la répartition de serveur windows/linux/unix et leur sensibilité aux attaques ? Qu'est ce qui empeche crosoft de porter sa techno de serveur sur leur distrib xp et vista ? L'ont il fait ? Si oui pourquoi ces résultats la ? Apres reste à voir l'impact de l'utilisteur/admin sur la protecion de l'OS... Honnetement je trouve cet argument plus que fallatieux. Ce n'est pas parce que la version serveur est blindée par un admin de ouf malade que la version PC configuré par un user de base tiendra la route.


Comme je te dit, y'a des protections qui existe, comme des compte utilisateurs, sauf que les logiciels que tu installe demande à être admin pour être... excécuté. et là, tu met en danger ton compte, les comptes des autres utilisateurs, et la machine elle-même.

Pour ce qui est de mettre en place "sa techno de serveur", tu sais ce qu'est un serveur ? un ordinateur qui fait tourner des services pour d'autres machines. serveur d'impression, serveur web, etc... tous ces services sont des portes d'entrée vers la machines, et ce doivent d'être sécurisés : executions en espace restreint, virtualisation, utilisateurs spécifiques...

Croit tu que tout ça peut s'appliquer a un ordinateur grand publique ? 

Pour ce qui est de la sécurité, d'une machine "grand publique", on va plutot seulement regarder du coté du firewall que s'embarquer dans des solutions de sécurisations de serveurs... et là il n'y a pas photo entre le "firewall" de microsoft et ce qui est sous linux... m'enfin.

----------


## bber

> J'espère que c'est pas ta bécane perso sinon t'es un sacré écolo, mec.


tiens:
linux reboot moins souvent que windows et vu qu'un serveur ca consomme plus au boot, linux est un système écolo
bref le travail, c'est le travail !

----------


## gripoil

> sinon, oui, fglrx c'est le driver proprio d'ATI, mais cay le mal.


Dommage ca marche bien chez moi  ::ninja:: 

bon bah moi j'suis pret pour reviendre dans le beau monde de synaptic!
A tout de suite les pinguins laissais moi une place sur la banquise!

----------


## The Lurker

> 'Tain t'es vraiment casse boule toi quand même, t'es tellement sympa quand tu parles aux autres que je te répondrai pas.


C'est marrant que tu dises ça vu que dans quasiment chacun de tes posts de ce topic t'es désagréable.   ::happy2::

----------


## Mitsuaki

> Leurs drivers s'appuient sur le noyau Linux qui est sous licence GPL. La GPL étant une licence héréditaire, leurs drivers doivent donc être diffusés sous GPL eux-aussi.
> Puisqu'ils sont diffusés sous une autre licence, ils sont donc illégaux, et le fait que Linus Torvald les tolère ne change rien au problème.
> 
> Et sinon, oui, fglrx c'est le driver proprio d'ATI, mais cay le mal.



Sauf que la GPL a des clauses et des exceptions pour ce qui est du système, hein. Il n'y à rien d'illégal à faire un module proprio pour le noyau, même si celui ci est libre.

C'est juste chiant

Puis comme tu le dit, il s'appuie dessus, il n'inclue pas du code GPL dans leurs module.

----------


## George Sable

> Dommage ca marche bien chez moi 
> 
> bon bah moi j'suis pret pour reviendre dans le beau monde de synaptic!
> A tout de suite les pinguins laissais moi une place sur la banquise!


C'est pas parce que, par chance, ça marche bien qu'il faut tolérer cette saloperie propriétaire qui crache sur la GPL et met en danger la sécurité de ton système (oui, il y a des failles existantes depuis plusieurs années qui n'ont toujours pas été corrigées).

----------


## SnakesMaster

Dictature du profit et des donuts, c'est moi qui vous le dit  ::mellow::

----------


## tachioner

tout ca pour dire que valve sont des flemmards qui s'interessent au fric et pas aux joueurs

----------


## kapouillax

> En quoi leurs drivers sont illégaux? Si t'as pas déjà expliqué  fglrx (ca s'ecrit comme ca?) c'est ça les driver propriétaires d'ATI ?


Je crois qu'il s'emporte un peu, probablement de rage que tous les drivers ne soient pas open source et que tous les constructeurs au monde veuillent faire des drivers linux.

Il existe un problème avec la licence GPL (celle du noyau de Linux) et le fait d'utiliser du logiciel sous cette licence dans des produits fermés.

Dans le cas d'un driver, ce n'est pas un problème du moment que tout le logiciel (les librairies comme on dit) qui a été utilisé pour la conception soit compatible avec une licence fermée.

Ça poserait surement d'autres problèmes à ATI et nvidia de filer les sources, au delà de révéler leurs petits secrets, car ils licencient surement des librairies à d'autres boites qui ne verraient pas d'un bon oeil de voir leur soft en libre téléchargement.

Tout n'est pas si simple.

EDIT : comme dit mitsuaki, grilled.

----------


## gripoil

> C'est pas parce que, par chance, ça marche bien qu'il faut tolérer cette saloperie propriétaire qui crache sur la GPL et met en danger la sécurité de ton système (oui, il y a des failles existantes depuis plusieurs années qui n'ont toujours pas été corrigées).


Oups ...   ::unsure::  
Ouais mais j'suis pas encore un pinguin moi  ::):  Pour l'instant j'aprecie linux juste comme un OS, on verra pour l'esprit libre tout ça un peu plus tard hein!
Ou alors convertis moi vite!   ::happy2::

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> C'est quoi le rapport entre les appli pro et Ubuntu Studio ? Ubuntu Studio c'est juste 3 paumés qui se sont dit "ouay on est tr0p des 1337 on va fayre n0tre propre distrib de h4ck3r roXx0r orienté multimédia, OMG méga l0lz0r !".


J'ai bien compris que c'était une compilation (dans le sens best of) des applis multimédias de Linux.
Je voulais simplement dire que c'est pas très pro, ça remplace pas un Cubase, même light, et ça mange 
pas les quelques plug-ins VST que j'ai achetés...

Bref, en vrai, moi je demande que ça de passer sur Linux (en dual boot quand même), mais faut encore
faire des efforts... 
D'ailleurs, c'est très bien le tout ratuit, mais pour le coup je préfèrerais rémunérer des mecs qui font un vrai boulot
et qui se paluchent pas comme Steinberg qui vend son Cubase 700 €...   :<_<:

----------


## belou

> J'ai bien compris que c'était une compilation (dans le sens best of) des applis multimédias de Linux.
> Je voulais simplement dire que c'est pas très pro, ça remplace pas un Cubase, même light, et ça mange 
> pas les quelques plug-ins VST que j'ai achetés...
> 
> Bref, en vrai, moi je demande que ça de passer sur Linux (en dual boot quand même), mais faut encore
> faire des efforts... 
> D'ailleurs, c'est très bien le tout ratuit, mais pour le coup je préfèrerais rémunérer des mecs qui font un vrai boulot
> et qui se paluchent pas comme Steinberg qui vend son Cubase 700 €...


essai de regarder un peu ce que fait jack, hardour, seq24.
Moi je suis en train de me monter un pc de son justement, kernel lowlatency, carte son correcte et jack.
Apres ca depends ce que tu veux faire, pour du live ou de la sonorisation ca suffit largement, pour une utilisation studio je connais pas trop les compatibilités des compresseurs et autres bidules en soft...
et si t'as des racks tu t'en branles.

Jack est vraiment intéressant : http://www.linuxmao.org/tikiwiki/tik....php?page=Jack (ca n'existe simplement pas sous windows)

----------


## XWolverine

> Sous GNU/Linux, il faut soit utiliser les "vieilles" ATI (X850 et antérieurs) dont le driver libre et très performant, ...


Ah ? Joie, ma X800 est dans le lot, alors  ::lol::

----------


## The Lurker

> tout ca pour dire que valve sont des flemmards qui s'interessent au fric et pas aux joueurs


T'as pas trouvé encore plus simple comme raccourci non ?

----------


## K-za

Salut,

moi j'aimerai bien avoir un système qui embarque l'intiutivité d'un MAC, la stabilité d'un linux et les jeux d'un Window.
Çe serait un monde idéal.
Sauf que que pour quelqu'un, qui comme moi utilise un ordinateur pour ses loisirs et notamment le jeux, windows bien que ce soit le mal, plein buggé, toussa, c'est quand même la facilité.
Moi aussi j'aimerai bien être sous une belle distrib linux, sauf que pour jouer, linux c'est quand même pas windows...
J'ai bien essayer le multi-boot, Ubuntu/XP, sauf que maintenir deux système d'exploitation c'est vraiment chi****, et une bonne perte de temps. (En tous cas pour mon utilité, je sais bien que de nombreuses personnes trouve leur bonheur dans le multi-boot).

Voilà, si quelqu'un a la solution miracle, pour avoir un OS beau, intuitif, avec une interface graphique uniformisé (pas cette daube qui tourne sous window), et qui fasse tourner les jeux, qu'il la donne.

J'attends :mrgreen:

----------


## gripoil

> T'as pas trouvé encore plus simple comme raccourci non ?


Quoi t'as jamais pris un raccourci avant ?

----------


## Superfriand

> Voilà, si quelqu'un a la solution miracle, pour avoir un OS beau, intuitif, avec une interface graphique uniformisé (pas cette daube qui tourne sous window), et qui fasse tourner les jeux, qu'il la donne.


Une femme à poil.

----------


## Pangloss

bah y'a bien "valve-flemmard" ou "valve-joueurs", mais je trouve qu'on perd du sens. Non?

----------


## George Sable

> Sauf que la GPL a des clauses et des exceptions pour ce qui est du système, hein. Il n'y à rien d'illégal à faire un module proprio pour le noyau, même si celui ci est libre.
> 
> C'est juste chiant
> 
> Puis comme tu le dit, il s'appuie dessus, il n'inclue pas du code GPL dans leurs module.


Non, non et non.  Ce sont des travaux dérivés du noyau, et la licence GPL s'applique donc à eux.

D'ailleurs, de nombreux kernel dev se sont opposé à ce viol de la licence, et ce n'est pas parce que Linus les tolère qu'ils ne sont pas illégaux.

_@Kapouille
Je crois qu'il s'emporte un peu, probablement de rage que tous les drivers ne soient pas open source et que tous les constructeurs au monde veuillent faire des drivers linux._
T'inquiète pas pour moi, en dehors de cette saloperie de Flash l'intégralité de mon système est libre et fonctionnel, donc ça va bien pour moi, merci, pas la peine de parler de "rage".

_@Kapouille
Ça poserait surement d'autres problèmes à ATI et nvidia de filer les sources, au delà de révéler leurs petits secrets, car ils licencient surement des librairies à d'autres boites qui ne verraient pas d'un bon oeil de voir leur soft en libre téléchargement._
C'est surtout que leurs drivers doivent violer des centaines de brevet et qu'ils ont donc intérêt à bien cacher leurs petits secrets....

----------


## Shivan

> J'ai bien essayer le multi-boot, Ubuntu/XP, sauf que maintenir deux système d'exploitation c'est vraiment chi****, et une bonne perte de temps. (En tous cas pour mon utilité, je sais bien que de nombreuses personnes trouve leur bonheur dans le multi-boot).


c'est faux, un XP pour jouer, ça ne se maintient pas, j'ai même pas installé FF sur le mien, c'est dire.

----------


## John John

> tout ca pour dire que valve sont des flemmards qui s'interessent au fric et pas aux joueurs


Ben Valve c'est une société commerciale, pas une association de charité. Alors si c'est pas rentable (d'après eux) d'investir sur Linux, ils vont pas y aller. Me dit pas que je t'apprends quelque chose   ::blink::  

En lisant ce topic j'hallucine un peu sur les discussions. Je ne crois pas qu'il existe une seule personne sur terre qui soit capable de départager les OS en terme de bien/pas bien, à par leur utilisation à grande échelle. Si Linux existe encore, c'est que c'est pas nul. Et si Windows domine à ce point le marché, c'est qu'il correspond mieux à l'ensemble des besoins moyens des utilisteurs de la planète.

Vous pouvez écrire tout ce que vous voulez, les chiffres parlent d'eux mêmes. Si Linux était mieux que Windows, il serait plus répendu. Quand le MP3 est apparu, il a pas fallu longtemps pour qu'il remplace les autres formats (du moins à plus de 80%). C'est gratuit, c'est libre, etc. Le jour où Linux sera mieux que Windows (pour Mr tout le monde), ça se verra dans les chiffres, pas dans les forums.

Maintenant, que certains préfèrent Linux, c'est bien normal, et je pense que c'est aussi justifié. Mais par pitié, n'essayez pas de nous faire croire que Linux est mieux (à tout point de vue) que Windows => 95% des gens qui ont un PC ne sont pas des abrutis.

----------


## kapouillax

> C'est surtout que leurs drivers doivent violer des centaines de brevet et qu'ils ont donc intérêt à bien cacher leurs petits secrets....


Ça, tu n'en sais rien... Un chose est sure, c'est qu'nvidia et ATI ne prendront pas de risque (quels qu'ils soient) pour qq dizaines de milliers de nerds vociférateurs.

Il y a deux points de vue sur la question et ils seront pour toujours imcompatibles.

Linus a ses raisons de fermer l'oeil sur les "irrégularités", probablement car si ce n'était pas le cas, la progression de l'adoption de Linux en serait grandement réduite.

Maintenant, si Linux représentait une force considérable dans le monde de la 3d, il deviendrait intéressant pour une boite de se distinguer en proposant des cartes graphiques performantes avec des drivers open source... Mais dans l'immédiat, ça na pas de sens.

----------


## K-za

> c'est faux, un XP pour jouer, ça ne se maintient pas, j'ai même pas installé FF sur le mien, c'est dire.


C'est que tu dois surement pas jouer en ligne...

----------


## vectra

> Alors je comprends que linux est peut être plus stable, mais ca concerne qui? juste ceux qui mettent les mains dans le cambouis, qui savent faire une page html rien qu'avec le bloc note, pas bon pour le bizness...


Pour quiconque fait des études d'informatique, linux, c'est du très très concrèt. Dans une très large mesure, Unix est le système d'apprentissage de référence, le système académique de référence, et pour beaucoup, une vraie platte-forme de dev, surtout dans le domaine scientifique. 

Ca serait bien de se rapeller que Linux est un unix parmi d'autres, et que les gars qui collectionnent des CDs ubuntu pour découvrir quelques aspects end-user du système ne représentent qu'une toute petite partie du phénomène. C'est comme si on réduisait Windows à l'utilisation de MySpace ou de Skyblog...

En plus, toi qui vient de l'amiga, t'es d'autant plus bête de pas t'être mis à Linux: le système t'aurait rapellé de bons souvenirs pour le moins. Les développeurs de l'amiga OS avaient unix en tête tout le temps: ca te dit quelque chose, la libXemu qui permettait de faire fonctionner des applis unix sous amiga? Et MeMacs fourni en standard avec le workbench? etc..

----------


## Shivan

> C'est que tu dois surement pas jouer en ligne...


si, en local, mais même sur le net, tu as juste à sécuriser jeux, non ?

pas la peine de mettre des points de suspension, si tu as quelque chose à dire, dis le.

----------


## Paoh

> c'est faux, un XP pour jouer, ça ne se maintient pas, j'ai même pas installé FF sur le mien, c'est dire.


Merci de ne pas prendre ton cas pour une generalite.
Les "c'est nul chez moi ca plante" et "t'es nul chez moi ca marche" on a deja donne sur plusieurs pages avant...

Chez moi j'ai essaye de faire pousser du basilic. Il a pas tenu pourtant je m'en suis bien occupe.
C'est nul, n'essayez surtout pas chez vous ca pourrait vous interresser, etc, etc, etc...

edit : la vache, 4 reponses le temps que je fasse la mienne, je suis vieux ? non, ca doit etre mon linux, je vais recompiler le noyau !

----------


## tachioner

> Ben Valve c'est une société commerciale, pas une association de charité. Alors si c'est pas rentable (d'après eux) d'investir sur Linux, ils vont pas y aller. Me dit pas que je t'apprends quelque chose   
> 
> En lisant ce topic j'hallucine un peu sur les discussions. Je ne crois pas qu'il existe une seule personne sur terre qui soit capable de départager les OS en terme de bien/pas bien, à par leur utilisation à grande échelle. Si Linux existe encore, c'est que c'est pas nul. Et si Windows domine à ce point le marché, c'est qu'il correspond mieux à l'ensemble des besoins moyens des utilisteurs de la planète.
> 
> Vous pouvez écrire tout ce que vous voulez, les chiffres parlent d'eux mêmes. Si Linux était mieux que Windows, il serait plus répendu. Quand le MP3 est apparu, il a pas fallu longtemps pour qu'il remplace les autres formats (du moins à plus de 80%). C'est gratuit, c'est libre, etc. Le jour où Linux sera mieux que Windows (pour Mr tout le monde), ça se verra dans les chiffres, pas dans les forums.
> 
> Maintenant, que certains préfèrent Linux, c'est bien normal, et je pense que c'est aussi justifié. Mais par pitié, n'essayez pas de nous faire croire que Linux est mieux (à tout point de vue) que Windows => 95% des gens qui ont un PC ne sont pas des abrutis.


Dieu merci tu ne m apprends rien...le fait est que valve avait sorti des betas dispo pour linux et meme mac je crois, c est domage qu il j aient pas finalisé leur travail, enfin bon...les affaires c est les affaires

Pour ma part, je pense que si on a l intention de jouer sans trop se casser la tete (au sens le plus simple du terme) on se lance pas dans linux...

Pour en revenir a la discussion, c est pas un hasard si windows est leader pour les system d exploitation, Billou a su etre plus malin que ses concurrents c est tout.

----------


## XWolverine

> Vous pouvez écrire tout ce que vous voulez, les chiffres parlent d'eux mêmes. Si Linux était mieux que Windows, il serait plus répendu. Quand le MP3 est apparu, il a pas fallu longtemps pour qu'il remplace les autres formats (du moins à plus de 80%). C'est gratuit, c'est libre, etc. Le jour où Linux sera mieux que Windows (pour Mr tout le monde), ça se verra dans les chiffres, pas dans les forums.
> 
> Maintenant, que certains préfèrent Linux, c'est bien normal, et je pense que c'est aussi justifié. Mais par pitié, n'essayez pas de nous faire croire que Linux est mieux (à tout point de vue) que Windows => 95% des gens qui ont un PC ne sont pas des abrutis.


Toi, tu vas méchamment relancer le troll (même s'il n'était pas vraiment mort).

Ben non, le choix de la masse n'est pas le garant de la meilleure qualité.
A partir du moment où l'OS est vendu avec le PC et que tes 95% ne savent même pas qu'on peut mettre autre chose sur leur PC, ben c'est bien faussé, comme argument, non ?

Quand au pourcentage d'abruti ... mhh ... c'est peut-être pas 95%, mais c'est pas 5% non plus  ::happy2::

----------


## Shivan

> Merci de ne pas prendre ton cas pour une generalite.
> Les "c'est nul chez moi ca plante" et "t'es nul chez moi ca marche" on a deja donne sur plusieurs pages avant...
> 
> Chez moi j'ai essaye de faire pousser du basilic. Il a pas tenu pourtant je m'en suis bien occupe.
> C'est nul, n'essayez surtout pas chez vous ca pourrait vous interresser, etc, etc, etc...


je dis juste que si tu ne fais que jouer, l'XP, il tient la route, c'est si invraisemblable que ça ?

----------


## kapouillax

> Maintenant, que certains préfèrent Linux, c'est bien normal, et je pense que c'est aussi justifié. Mais par pitié, n'essayez pas de nous faire croire que Linux est mieux (à tout point de vue) que Windows => 95% des gens qui ont un PC ne sont pas des abrutis.


Il y a aussi d'autres facteurs à considérer : la puissance marketing et la cohérence du produit.
Microsoft est un rouleau compresseur et fournit une suite cohérente avec Windows + Office + Money + etc.

95% des gens n'ont jamais entendu parler de Linux. Enfin, peut être mois ou plus, mais toujours est il qu'ils ne l'ont pas "vu à la télé", et que l'immense majorité des PCs sont vendus avec windows sans autre option.

Le monde open source est une constellation totalement chaotique d'esprits créatifs... Il est juste, à l'heure actuelle, difficile de mettre en avant un produit aussi bien défini et tranché que celui de Microsoft ou Apple (pour le meilleur et pour le pire). Il n'y a pas UN linux, il y a une ribambelle de distributions. C'est ce qui fait la force et la faiblesse de Linux. 

D'un autre côté, une grande partie du développement de Linux c'est institutionalisé, ce qui rend le produit intéressant pour des compagnies comme IBM, par example.

----------


## Shivan

le mp3 ? libre ? depuis quand ?

----------


## vectra

> Non, nvidia c'est de la merde et leur driver est aussi pourri et illégal que celui d'ATI. C'est pas parce que ça marche juste un peu mieux qu'il faut crier au miracle...


On a pas les mêmes alors. Dans tous les cas, il faut aller les chercher sur le site nvidia. Si t'as pas le splash screen nvidia au boot, c'est qu'on t'a refilé des drivers de compatibilité de chie qui valent rien. Avec les drivers propriétaires, c'est vraiment autre chose. Sans ca, je pourrais pas développer sous Linux.

Donc: ATI, c'est des enflures qui n'ont jamais soutenu Linux et ne font que des drivers de chie sans accélération 3D ou presque. Nvidia, lui, fait très bien son boulot, mais ses drivers propriétaires ne peuvent pas forcément finir sur les galettes de distribs questions licences. Y'a même un control-panel comme sous windows: y'a pas à dire, ca pète. En plus, ils ont porté CUDA sous linux. 

Bref: quand t'es sous linux, t'as vite choisi entre ATI et NVIDIA.

Ps: soundblaster, sous linux, c'est marrant aussi. merci les gars. Même pas foutus de garder le même chipset pour une série de cartes donnée.


Sinon, pour enterrer la querelle initiale, crossover (40$) supporte officiellement steam, et y doit y avoir moyen de le faire tourner sur un wine gratuit en cherchant bien.
C'est des pas-gentils chez Valve, mais pour moi, rien ne vaut ces salopards de Bioware qui sont partis de jeux géniaux pour en arriver à produire de la daube à geignards. Le fric, ca ne fait pas que du bien, il faut croire...

----------


## tachioner

> Toi, tu vas méchamment relancer le troll (même s'il n'était pas vraiment mort).
> 
> Ben non, le choix de la masse n'est pas le garant de la meilleure qualité.
> A partir du moment où l'OS est vendu avec le PC et que tes 95% ne savent même pas qu'on peut mettre autre chose sur leur PC, ben c'est bien faussé, comme argument, non ?
> 
> Quand au pourcentage d'abruti ... mhh ... c'est peut-être pas 95%, mais c'est pas 5% non plus


+1 (meme si quand j ai acheté mon PC a Surcouf ils m'ont gentilment filé les cd linux avec)

----------


## Elidjah

Faites chier, je viens d'acheter en kiosque la Ubuntu Feisty Fawn (10 € les 3 dvds), j'ai testé en live-cd, ca marche plutot pas mal hormi les 12 minutes pour booter.

Bon je vais l'installer sur un dur en dual boot, si j'ai des merdes je brule ma carte de membre du fan club de George Sable  :;):

----------


## The Lurker

> Toi, tu vas méchamment relancer le troll (même s'il n'était pas vraiment mort).
> 
> Ben non, le choix de la masse n'est pas le garant de la meilleure qualité.
> A partir du moment où l'OS est vendu avec le PC et que tes 95% ne savent même pas qu'on peut mettre autre chose sur leur PC, ben c'est bien faussé, comme argument, non ?
> 
> Quand au pourcentage d'abruti ... mhh ... c'est peut-être pas 95%, mais c'est pas 5% non plus


pluzun sur toute la ligne.

----------


## K-za

> Pour ma part, je pense que si on a l intention de jouer sans trop se casser la tete (au sens le plus simple du terme) on se lance pas dans linux...
> 
> Pour en revenir a la discussion, c est pas un hasard si windows est leader pour les system d exploitation, Billou a su etre plus malin que ses concurrents c est tout.


Moi j'aimerai bien me casser la tête, même au sens le plus simple du terme, mais c'est que plus les années avance et moins j'ai de temps à consacre à l'informatique   ::unsure:: .
Moi je fais parti de ces gens qui par faute de temps reste sous window parceque quand t'as envie de jouer, et bien c'est quand même plus simple. (monde de merde  :angry2: )

----------


## vectra

> Maintenant, que certains préfèrent Linux, c'est bien normal, et je pense que c'est aussi justifié. Mais par pitié, n'essayez pas de nous faire croire que Linux est mieux (à tout point de vue) que Windows => 95% des gens qui ont un PC ne sont pas des abrutis.


Tata Danielle, qui a acheté un PC à auchan avec _Alexandra Ledermann 4_, est quand même un petit peu moins crédible que Kévin, 22 ans, diplômé de Supélec, quand il va s'agir de déployer un réseau de serveurs ou de développer une application. Je dis ca, je dis rien...

----------


## rOmy

perso, j'ai tenté cette année d'installer linux ubuntu sur mon petit laptop (acheté au début de l'année)
Ben, en tant que noob (cad en tant que personne n'ayant jamais eu besoin de tapper une ligne de commande de sa vie pour faire fonctionner sa bécanne), j'ai eu un mal fou à trouver comment installer ma ptite carte son ou ma carte wifi. Le lbuetooth n'en parlons pas :P Et encore, j'avais internet à portée de main en parallèle du portable, imaginez un ptit gars ne possédant qu'un pc et qui tente d'installer le bouzin sans aide   ::wacko::   Bref, je n'ai pas persévéré car je n'avais pas envie de me prendre la tête et je voulais être certain que la plupart des applicatifs fonctionnent toujours sur mon pc ; je persiste donc à penser que cet OS ne convient pas directement à un utilisateur vraiment lambda =)

----------


## tachioner

> Moi j'aimerai bien me casser la tête, même au sens le plus simple du terme, mais c'est que plus les années avance et moins j'ai de temps à consacre à l'informatique  .
> Moi je fais parti de ces gens qui par faute de temps reste sous window parceque quand t'as envie de jouer, et bien c'est quand même plus simple. (monde de merde  :angry2: )


je ne te comprends que trop bien cher k-za, pleurons ensemble

----------


## Semifer

> C'est marrant que tu dises ça vu que dans quasiment chacun de tes posts de ce topic t'es désagréable.


Bein j'ai tendance à devenir nerveux en compagnie de trolls de tous poils. Non parce que l'ignorance me file des boutons tu vois. Et pis vu le ton des mecs qui déblatéraient (ça s'est calmé donc moi aussi) sur un OS dont ils ne connaissent que le nom, il aurait fallu que je leur fasse des poutous? Jamais.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Là c'est pas la faute de l'OS mec, désolé...   
> 
> XP marche nickel aujourd'hui (contrairement à Vistouille). Après, moi je trouve ça très bien Linux, niveau gueule et tout ça, 
> si tout le monde dit que ça a changé et qu'il ne faut plus 5 heures pour installer une carte son de base, pourquoi pas...
> 
> Mais il manque encore des applis pros pour la musique, le montage, le graphisme, etc.
> Y a bien Ubuntu Studio, mais par pro, j'entends des applis qui soient utilisées par plusieurs personnes, pour pouvoir partager des documents.
> 
> Ça plus les trucs "de base" (synchroniser le Bluefouf du téléphone par exemple), ça peut pas encore me convaincre...


ta des studios qui utilisent linuske, notamment pour ardour.
ensuite, la synchro bluetooth ne pose aucun problème, tu a la tonne d'applis pour ça
ensuite, c'est pas parce que ta deux personnes qui ont du matos pas reconnu que tout n'est pas reconnu.

----------


## tachioner

> Tata Danielle, qui a acheté un PC à auchan avec _Alexandra Ledermann 4_, est quand même un petit peu moins crédible que Kévin, 22 ans, diplômé de Supélec, quand il va s'agir de déployer un réseau de serveurs ou de développer une application. Je dis ca, je dis rien...


malheuresement 60% des acheteurs de PC sont du profil de Tata Danielle et il doit pas y avoir 1 personne sur 10 qui ont la capacité de deployer un reseau de serveur ou je ne c quoi encore qui demande 3 ans de formation dans une ecole a 6000€ l année (en plus, en general Tata Danielle a plus de thune que Kevin vu que les 3/4 du temp c'est sa mere et billou c est ce qu il recherche, la thune)

----------


## vectra

> je ne c quoi encore qui demande 3 ans de formation dans une ecole a 6000€ l année


Faux, c'est public Supélec. De même que toutes les bonnes écoles ou universités françaises du secteur...
Ceci dit, ca illustre bien la disparité de formation des gens 'sur un pc'. Sauf que les gens 'qui comptent' chez Intel, Microsoft, AMD, Nvidia (sans oublier des gens ni établir des préférences), ils ont généralement une très bonne formation.

----------


## K-za

> Sauf que les gens 'qui comptent' chez Intel, Microsoft, AMD, Nvidia (sans oublier des gens ni établir des préférences), ils ont généralement une très bonne formation,


 en strategic buisness, consulting and co  :mrgreen:

----------


## George Sable

_@John John
Vous pouvez écrire tout ce que vous voulez, les chiffres parlent d'eux mêmes. Si Linux était mieux que Windows, il serait plus répendu. Quand le MP3 est apparu, il a pas fallu longtemps pour qu'il remplace les autres formats (du moins à plus de 80%). C'est gratuit, c'est libre, etc. Le jour où Linux sera mieux que Windows (pour Mr tout le monde), ça se verra dans les chiffres, pas dans les forums.

Maintenant, que certains préfèrent Linux, c'est bien normal, et je pense que c'est aussi justifié. Mais par pitié, n'essayez pas de nous faire croire que Linux est mieux (à tout point de vue) que Windows => 95% des gens qui ont un PC ne sont pas des abrutis._

N'importe quoi... Le ogg atomise le mp3 à tout point de vue, et pourtant le mp3 est bien plus répandu. Il n'y a aucun lien de cause à effet, c'est juste que en dehors de windows ou du format mp3, 95% des gens ne savent pas qu'autre chose existe.


_@Kapouille
Maintenant, si Linux représentait une force considérable dans le monde de la 3d, il deviendrait intéressant pour une boite de se distinguer en proposant des cartes graphiques performantes avec des drivers open source... Mais dans l'immédiat, ça na pas de sens._

D'où mon impatience grandissante quant à l'arrivée d'intel sur le marché des cartes graphique, vu que les drivers de leurs chipsets sont déjà open-source. Avec un peu de chance, ATI devrait lui aussi finir par s'y mettre.


_@vectra
On a pas les mêmes alors. Dans tous les cas, il faut aller les chercher sur le site nvidia. Si t'as pas le splash screen nvidia au boot, c'est qu'on t'a refilé des drivers de compatibilité de chie qui valent rien. Avec les drivers propriétaires, c'est vraiment autre chose. Sans ca, je pourrais pas développer sous Linux.

Donc: ATI, c'est des enflures qui n'ont jamais soutenu Linux et ne font que des drivers de chie sans accélération 3D ou presque. Nvidia, lui, fait très bien son boulot, mais ses drivers propriétaires ne peuvent pas forcément finir sur les galettes de distribs questions licences. Y'a même un control-panel comme sous windows: y'a pas à dire, ca pète. En plus, ils ont porté CUDA sous linux. 

Bref: quand t'es sous linux, t'as vite choisi entre ATI et NVIDIA._

Effectivement, c'est vite choisi, je prend une X850 avec le driver libre radeon.
Le drivers nvidia, même s'il fait bien son boulot, est propriétaire et n'a par conséquent pas sa place en espace noyau. C'est une saloperie, illégale qui plus est, qui bloque toutes les distrib (bah oui, tant que nvidia n'a pas daigné recompiler son driver pour qu'il prenne en charge le dernier noyau, tu es obligé d'attendre) et insère un code non-vérifié ni vérifiable au coeur de ton système. Donc c'est niet, simple question de bon sens.


_@Elidjah
Faites chier, je viens d'acheter en kiosque la Ubuntu Feisty Fawn (10 € les 3 dvds), j'ai testé en live-cd, ca marche plutot pas mal hormi les 12 minutes pour booter._

Drole d'idée, graver le cd de base aurait suffit, mais bon, c'est quand même une bonne nouvelle  ::lol::  
Sinon, *12min* pour booter ? T'as quoi comme ordi ?  ::w00t::  


_@rOmy
perso, j'ai tenté cette année d'installer linux ubuntu sur mon petit laptop (acheté au début de l'année)
Ben, en tant que noob (cad en tant que personne n'ayant jamais eu besoin de tapper une ligne de commande de sa vie pour faire fonctionner sa bécanne), j'ai eu un mal fou à trouver comment installer ma ptite carte son ou ma carte wifi. Le lbuetooth n'en parlons pas :P Et encore, j'avais internet à portée de main en parallèle du portable, imaginez un ptit gars ne possédant qu'un pc et qui tente d'installer le bouzin sans aide    Bref, je n'ai pas persévéré car je n'avais pas envie de me prendre la tête et je voulais être certain que la plupart des applicatifs fonctionnent toujours sur mon pc ; je persiste donc à penser que cet OS ne convient pas directement à un utilisateur vraiment lambda =)_

Pas de chance, t'es tombé sur le mauvais matos... tu as essayé quand et avec quelle distrib ?

----------


## vectra

> Effectivement, c'est vite choisi, je prend une X850 avec le driver libre radeon.
> Le drivers nvidia, même s'il fait bien son boulot, est propriétaire et n'a par conséquent pas sa place en espace noyau. C'est une saloperie, illégale qui plus est, qui bloque toutes les distrib (bah oui, tant que nvidia n'a pas daigné recompiler son driver pour qu'il prenne en charge le dernier noyau, tu es obligé d'attendre) et insère un code non-vérifié ni vérifiable au coeur de ton système. Donc c'est niet, simple question de bon sens.


Je ne peux pas te contredire là-dessus. Ceci dit, mieux vaut un driver propriétaire de chez propriétaire que pas de driver ou qu'un driver third-party tardif et potentiellement à la ramasse. Les boîtes privées ont longtemps fait du blocage sur le libre: pour autant, faut bien travailler...

Cg, CUDA, c'est pas rien comme cadeau, surtout pour les scientifiques et accros au calcul: si Nvidia avait fait de la rétention totale et reservé sa panoplie à Windows, il y aurait vraiment de quoi pleurer. Si Linux ne peut pas tenir son rang de platte-forme de dev, tout le monde rentre chez Mémé   ::sad::  

PS: j'étais pas au courant que des drivers propres étaient dispo sous ATI.
PS2: peut-être que ATI a développé des solutions concurrentes crédibles ET dispo sous Linux. J'aurais l'air con dans ce cas, mais je m'en remettrai.

----------


## Elidjah

Ayé, Ubuntu installé en 30 minutes, dual-boot avec Vista opérationnel. Tous les drivers montés sans aucune intervention. Ca roxxe en effet

----------


## George Sable

> Ayé, Ubuntu installé en 30 minutes, dual-boot avec Vista opérationnel. Tous les drivers montés sans aucune intervention. Ca roxxe en effet


Y'a pas de mystère  :B): 
N'hésite pas à lire leur wiki ou cette très bonne introduction : http://www.framabook.org/ubuntu.html (c'est un livre disponible dans le commerce mais également téléchargable gratuitement. Regarde sur la gauche de la page pour le télécharger). Ça t'aidera à comprendre les grands principes de fonctionnement, qui diffèrent quelque peu de windows, notamment pour l'installation.

----------


## GloP

> Mais bien sûr... GNU/Linux est largement plus sécurisé de base pour 2 raisons :
> - Gestion poussée des droits utilisateurs
> - Implémentation du firewall (iptables) au coeur du noyau.
> Windows est défectueux par essence, alors que GNU/Linux a été correctement pensé dès le début pour une utilisation en  réseau.


J'en ai lu des conneries et autre FUD anti windows dans ce thread. Mais ca ca prend le pompon. Felicitations.
(Quoi que y a compet avec celui qui explique que le multi-cpu sous windows est gere avec un cpu pour l'os et un pour l'utilateur, j'hesite, j'avoue.)

----------


## George Sable

> J'en ai lu des conneries et autre FUD anti windows dans ce thread. Mais ca ca prend le pompon. Felicitations.


Tu sais, je me base sur mon experience perso : je suis actuellement dans une grande boite (1500 salariés en france, 5 milliards d'€ de capital, etc) où les admin réseaux sont loin d'être des tanches. On est tous sur du windows xp, censé être hyper limité (interdiction d'installer un prog ou même d'executer un .exe, etc). Et, ho, surprise, le système bugge et m'a laissé installer Opera sans aucun problème (excepté le risque de lapidation si un des admin le découvre).

Alors, les ACL windows c'est peut être über puissant fear their poweure et tout, n'empêche que c'est foireux.

----------


## JeyG

Pas lu les pages précédentes parce que la flemme, mais je me devais de dire une chose :

Valve, bande d'enculey, je vous emmerde.

----------


## George Sable

> Pas lu les pages précédentes parce que la flemme, mais je me devais de dire une chose :
> 
> Valve, bande d'enculey, je vous emmerde.


Je crois qu'ils t'emmerdent aussi  ::happy2::

----------


## K-za

> Je crois qu'ils t'emmerdent aussi


Excellente   :B):

----------


## JeyG

> Je crois qu'ils t'emmerdent aussi


Certes.
Tant mieux, c'est réciproque.

----------


## Khraya

Je suis partie depuis la page 9 et après un _refresh_ on se retrouve en page 15...

Bref. 

Icerberd, tu parles de chose que tu ne connais pas et c'est gonflant.

"_Je parle des versions de windows pour le commun des mortels. OUI les windows serveurs sont stables, mais bizarrement tu ne trouve pas de windows 2000 sur la machine de madame Petitjean, boulangère de 59ans qui découvre l'informatique._"

On, les professionels, utilise Windows 2000 Pro' de façon ultra stable depuis sa sortie. Windows XP qui est basé dessus l'est tout autant que ce soit en Pro' ou en Public et faut une sacré mauvaise foi pour dire le contraire...

"_De nombreux problèmes de stabilité de windows viennent du fait qu'une quantité phénoménale de programmes divers et plus ou moins inutiles trainent en mémoire. Quand je parle de programmes inutiles qui se chargent au démarrage. Tu trouve normal d'avoir en mémoire le gestionnaire de lancement d'Office, Acrobat Reader, le gestionnaire de gravure, quicktime, realplayer, le gestionnaire Dell, le gestionnaire Intel, le gestionnaire de la carte graphique, le gestionnaire de la souris, et encore une pelletée d'autres trucs???_"

Rooo mais t'es gonflant à raconter des anneries à m'en dégouter de répondre. Va mourir avec ton Linux.

"_Et, ho, surprise, le système bugge et m'a laissé installer Opera sans aucun problème_"

Donc les admin' ne sont pas bons. CQFD.

----------


## Angelina

290 posts... vous etes de grands malades  :;):

----------


## GloP

> Tu sais, je me base sur mon experience perso : je suis actuellement dans une grande boite (1500 salariés en france, 5 milliards d'€ de capital, etc) où les admin réseaux sont loin d'être des tanches. On est tous sur du windows xp, censé être hyper limité (interdiction d'installer un prog ou même d'executer un .exe, etc). Et, ho, surprise, le système bugge et m'a laissé installer Opera sans aucun problème (excepté le risque de lapidation si un des admin le découvre).
> 
> Alors, les ACL windows c'est peut être über puissant fear their poweure et tout, n'empêche que c'est foireux.


Et les mega ordinateurs c'est hyper puissant et pourtant la meteo a 5 jours ils se trompent toujours, trop foireux leur hardware... Je vois meme pas ou commencer avec un argument pareil. Ca veut absoluement rien dire ce genre d'affirmation. Et si en plus c'est pour faire des concours de zizi sur l'experience perso on va aller loin tiens... Si on va pas la je suis actuellement dans une grande boite (70 000 salaries, 293 Milliards de capital, plus de 200 000 machines sur le domaine, etc) a 99% sous toutes les configs les plus exotiques possible de windows ou les admin reseaux sont loin d'etre des tanches et non seulement ca veut toujours rien dire mais j'ai aucun soucis particulier. Je me garde bien d'en tirer des conclusions generales sur une techno particuliere, surtout une qui a qu'un rapport annexe avec le schmilblik (et/ou la situation que tu decris avec opera) comme les ACL.

C'est facile de balancer quand on ignore volontairement (ou pas) la maniere dont fonctionnent les choses *et les raisons* sous windows et sous *nix. Ce qui est marrant c'est que les gens qui connaissent intimement les deux  (et d'autre), les architectes d'OS qui sont reconnus au niveau mondial et autre qui savent de quoi ils parlent, sont ceux qui ont le moins de critiques pour l'un ET pour l'autre, i.e. ceux qui trollent le moins et qui se gardent bien de faire des comparaison generale de superiorité. La virulence des attaques dans un sens ou dans l'autre est en general directement propotionelle a l'ignorance de celui qui les profere. Y a des exceptions, y a des idiots savants... mais ils sont plus rares...

(On gagne meme des tonnes de points bonus quand on vient parler de maniere de gerer la memoire ou le multi-CPU et autre multi-threading en general suivit de "ca pue" et autre remarques dedaigneuses, mais ca c'est mon critere perso...)

----------


## George Sable

> Je me garde bien d'en tirer des conclusions generales sur une techno particuliere, surtout une qui a qu'un rapport annexe avec le schmilblik comme les ACL.


Ce n'était pas de ça dont tu parlais en me quotant ? (c'est pas de l'ironie, je pose une vraie question)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> 290 posts... vous etes de grands malades


Je me disais pareil,... en plus c'est un peu inutile, tout le monde sait que Windows say mieu   ::ninja::

----------


## Khraya

"_Maintenant, on compare la fiabilité d'une debian stable et d'un windows xp quand tu veux. Crois moi, c'est la debian qui gagne._"

Mais mais mais ! XP est AUSSI stable qu'une Debian en desktop. Tu te bases sur ta propre expérience mais si je me base sur la mienne (Ubuntu) c'est bien Linux qui est instable. A mon boulot on avait même un serveur en XP pour du Ghost sur lequel on travaillait aussi et il avait un uptime de 200j à mon départ... Alors ? Qui a raison ?

Pour la différence Linux / GNU je l'a connais mais je n'en tiens pas compte. En fait depuis le début du topic on parle tous de GNU mais on va pas se prendre la tête pour de la sémantique  :;): 

Et george, les utilisateurs, je ne parle pas des geek, s'en foutent que le pilote nvidia soit illégale. Ils veulent du concret et que leurs derniers jeux fonctionnent. Ensuite, explique moi pourquoi je dois compiler mon noyau debian pour utiliser en desktop (vidéo+jeux) ma carte mère Epia ? Pourquoi je dois compiler le noyau pour avoir la température du CPU ? Sur un Windows 2000 j'ai ça en 2sec !

----------


## Minimoi

De toute façon Gnome c'est mieux que KDE....

Bon pour les 'soit disant' saloperie que nvidia foutent dans leurs drivers faut être un peu parano je trouve.
Tous les mecs qui font des applis 3D sont sur linux avec une nvidia là où je bosse... tiens moi aussi. (mais moi je bosse pas, je rame).

Je captais pas pkoi il n'y avait des nvlles news depuis un moment, maintenant j'ai compris:  George Sable glande sur ce topic...   ::happy2::

----------


## Angelina

je m'auto-quote



> 290 posts... vous etes de grands malades


on sent les geeks qui tapent super vite au clavier, avec l'ecran-qui-se-reflete-sur-le-visage-dans-la-penombre...

 taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka :P

----------


## flibulin bulard

> "_Maintenant, on compare la fiabilité d'une debian stable et d'un windows xp quand tu veux. Crois moi, c'est la debian qui gagne._"
> 
> Mais mais mais ! XP est AUSSI stable qu'une Debian en desktop. Tu te bases sur ta propre expérience mais si je me base sur la mienne (Ubuntu) c'est bien Linux qui est instable. A mon boulot on avait même un serveur en XP pour du Ghost sur lequel on travaillait aussi et il avait un uptime de 200j à mon départ... Alors ? Qui a raison ?
> 
> Pour la différence Linux / GNU je l'a connais mais je n'en tiens pas compte. En fait depuis le début du topic on parle tous de GNU mais on va pas se prendre la tête pour de la sémantique 
> 
> Et george, les utilisateurs, je ne parle pas des geek, s'en foutent que le pilote nvidia soit illégale. Ils veulent du concret et que leurs derniers jeux fonctionnent. Ensuite, explique moi pourquoi je dois compiler mon noyau debian pour utiliser en desktop (vidéo+jeux) ma carte mère Epia ? Pourquoi je dois compiler le noyau pour avoir la température du CPU ? Sur un Windows 2000 j'ai ça en 2sec !


UBUNTU n'est pas DEBIAN.
donc tu teste debian etch avant de sortir des anneries.




> "De nombreux problèmes de stabilité de windows viennent du fait qu'une quantité phénoménale de programmes divers et plus ou moins inutiles trainent en mémoire. Quand je parle de programmes inutiles qui se chargent au démarrage. Tu trouve normal d'avoir en mémoire le gestionnaire de lancement d'Office, Acrobat Reader, le gestionnaire de gravure, quicktime, realplayer, le gestionnaire Dell, le gestionnaire Intel, le gestionnaire de la carte graphique, le gestionnaire de la souris, et encore une pelletée d'autres trucs???"
> 
> [codebox]Rooo mais t'es gonflant à raconter des anneries à m'en dégouter de répondre. Va mourir avec ton Linux.[/codebox]


ah bon, les trucs au démarrage ne font pas tout planter sous win? tiens, tu contredis crosoft, qui était sensé avoir amélioré le truc avec vista.

nan sérieux t'est trop fort, surpuissant, on peut rien contre toi. sur ce, je vais dormir.

----------


## JeyG

> nan sérieux t'est trop fort, surpuissant, on peut rien contre toi. sur ce, je vais dormir.


Bonne nuit !

----------


## Semifer

> Et les mega ordinateurs c'est hyper puissant et pourtant la meteo a 5 jours ils se trompent toujours, trop foireux leur hardware... Je vois meme pas ou commencer avec un argument pareil. Ca veut absoluement rien dire ce genre d'affirmation. Et si en plus c'est pour faire des concours de zizi sur l'experience perso on va aller loin tiens... Si on va pas la je suis actuellement dans une grande boite (70 000 salaries, 293 Milliards de capital, plus de 200 000 machines sur le domaine, etc) a 99% sous toutes les configs les plus exotiques possible de windows ou les admin reseaux sont loin d'etre des tanches et non seulement ca veut toujours rien dire mais j'ai aucun soucis particulier. Je me garde bien d'en tirer des conclusions generales sur une techno particuliere, surtout une qui a qu'un rapport annexe avec le schmilblik (et/ou la situation que tu decris avec opera) comme les ACL.
> 
> C'est facile de balancer quand on ignore volontairement (ou pas) la maniere dont fonctionnent les choses *et les raisons* sous windows et sous *nix. Ce qui est marrant c'est que les gens qui connaissent intimement les deux  (et d'autre), les architectes d'OS qui sont reconnus au niveau mondial et autre qui savent de quoi ils parlent, sont ceux qui ont le moins de critiques pour l'un ET pour l'autre, i.e. ceux qui trollent le moins et qui se gardent bien de faire des comparaison generale de superiorité. La virulence des attaques dans un sens ou dans l'autre est en general directement propotionelle a l'ignorance de celui qui les profere. Y a des exceptions, y a des idiots savants... mais ils sont plus rares...
> 
> (On gagne meme des tonnes de points bonus quand on vient parler de maniere de gerer la memoire ou le multi-CPU et autre multi-threading en general suivit de "ca pue" et autre remarques dedaigneuses, mais ca c'est mon critere perso...)


Ah je viens de lire ça. En fait t'as pas de réels arguments quoi. Tu réponds toujours pas précisement.

----------


## Khraya

C'est surtout que Glop travaille pour Microsoft (de souvenir il codait sur "Visual Studio" et maintenant il est sur "XNA") et qu'il est un poil blasé par vos âneries sur Windows  ::): 

MCpaul34@ J'ai une debian en serveur à défaut de deskopt pour les raisons indiqués dans mon précédent commentaire (que t'as quoté). Par contre tu peux t'expliquer pour le "truc-qui-plante-au-démarrage-de-windows", j'ai pas compris.

----------


## clence

Résumé des 300 posts précédents:

-Moi j'ai une grosse bite!
-Ah la mienne est moins grosse, mais je tiens toute la nuit avec!
-Vous êtes un fachiste, monsieur!
-Dans ton cul!

Hé ho, cool, hein. Linux c'est bien, Windows c'est bien, mais c'est pas destiné aux mêmes utilisateurs, et puis basta. Nan parce que là, non seulement vous vous couvrez de ridicule, mais en plus vous passez vraiment pour des nerds infames qui seraient prêts à sacrifier leur vie pour défendre leur OS favori. (et même si c'est le cas, évitez de le crier sur les toits, un peu d'amour-propre que diable).

----------


## The Lurker

> Ca oui ça craint.
> 
> _J'en ai lu des conneries et autre FUD anti windows dans ce thread. Mais ca ca prend le pompon. Felicitations.
> _
> Mmmmmm là par contre tu vas m'expliquer. Parce que si tu remets en cause Iptables et la gestion des permissions Linux, c'est que tu en as de très grosses dans le pantalon. Alors vu que tu te la joues, tu vas gentillement nous expliquer en quoi Windows est supérieur sur ce point alors qu'en sécurité, il est juste mondialement reconnu dans la profession qu'il est le plus mauvais élève. J'attends et réponds bien, je veux de la technique là.
> Ah je viens de lire ça. En fait t'as pas de réels arguments quoi. Tu réponds toujours pas précisement.


Franchement de vrais arguments j'en ai pas vu depuis le début de ce topic, enfin il y en a mais noyés au milieu de ce concours de bites ils sont loin d'avoir le poid qu'il pourraient avoir... Le plus chiant ici, c'est que certains ne semblent pas vouloir seulement défendre Linux mais aussi l'imposer aux autres. Et je passe sur les argumentations bidons à base de point de vu de fanboy (aka je défendrai ce que j'aime coute que coute même si je dois dire des conneries pour ça), de mecs qui n'ont pas touché à Windows depuis des années (ça marche aussi pour Linux  :mrgreen: ), etc...

----------


## K-za

> Hé ho, cool, hein. Linux c'est bien, Windows c'est bien, mais c'est pas destiné aux mêmes utilisateurs, et puis basta. Nan parce que là, non seulement vous vous couvrez de ridicule, mais en plus vous passez vraiment pour des nerds infames qui seraient prêts à sacrifier leur vie pour défentre leur OS favori. (et même si c'est le cas, évitez de le crier sur les toits, un peu d'amour-propre que diable).


D'ailleurs les utilisateurs Mac sont particulièrement discrets sur ce topic.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sekkyumu

> D'ailleurs les utilisateurs Mac sont particulièrement discrets sur ce topic.


Bah là c'est plusseuh une guerre entre Windows et Linux ahah. Et puis bon, vaut mieux pas réveiller MCPaul au niveau mac sinon ça part en couilles :P .

----------


## Pangloss

Nan attend, windows ok, linux avec plaisir, mais mac c'est pour les paydays, c'est bien connu!

_C'était la contribution (?)nécessaire(?) de l'ami pangloss_

----------


## Khraya

Hop, un petit exemple ou une distribution Linux reste largement plus adapté qu'un Windows.

----------


## Darth_tatin

> Hey les mecs, vous excitez pas comme ça les uns sur les autres, c'est les vacances, y'a des filles dévêtues plein les rues...


Euh non il pleut.

----------


## Icebird

Spook, pour info, je ne suis pas pro-linux, pour la simple et bonne raison que je ne connais pas et que je n'en ai jamais touché a part des serveurs pour le boulot où je suis obligé de m'y connecter en SSH pour dépanner avec les quelques pauvres commandes que j'ai noté dans un bout de fichier .txt

En ce qui concerne windows, je n'ai pas forcément de compétences très pointues, très très loin de là. La totalité de mes études se résume à un bac sti electro-tech...  Je suis autodidacte donc.
Et pourtant j'ai bossé 5 ans dans le collège le plus informatisé de ma ville à dépanner le parc info, donc les dépannages, installations et réinstallations j'en ai bouffé plus que ma part. 
Et pourtant j'ai bossé 2 ans comme assistance technique à distance pour dépanner des pc de *medecins* (il y a de véritables attardés anti-technologie dans ce milieu, et qui sont forcés de s'informatiser pour les besoins de leur profession, c'est une horreur...), donc encore une fois les PC surchargés de programmes débiles, avec des configurations branlantes datant du moyen-age, j'en ai vu (en prise de controle à distance seulement, c'est vrai...)
Et pourtant je suis actuellement le développeur principal (ok, on est que 2 et demi....) sur une appli de partage d'agendas entre medecins et centres d'appel, avec serveur windows et tout le toutim, donc j'ai l'occasion de rencontrer régulièrement des problèmes avec windows, nottament lors des tests sur des machines lambda.

Donc je ne sais pas pourquoi précisement tel ou tel truc ne marche pas. Je n'ai pas les termes techniques, je n'ai pas les solutions microsoft-official, je n'ai pas le jargon et je me plante sans doute sur pas mal de points.
Mais je sais ce qui marche didiou! Et virer la myriade de process qui se lancent au démarrage, çà marche!!!

Sûr, faut pas virer n'importe quoi non plus, mais en plus des progs plus ou moins nocifs ou gadgets installé par l'utilisateur, il y a plein de process de logiciels microsoft ou autres grosses boites, ainsi que des process du matos du constructeur, qui ne servent franchement pas à grand chose d'autre que de bouffer de la mémoire. Et quand un ordi se trimballe avec 158 process en même temps, faut pas s'étonner que çà ramme et que çà plante....

Maintenant si je me plante tant que çà, explique-moi ce que j'ai de faux, je suis toujours prêt à en apprendre plus.

Edit: et pour préciser un peu: quand je parle de virer des process inutiles, je donne en exemple Acrobat Reader. A quoi il sert bon sang?? A gagner quelques secondes au démarrage du logiciel? A vérifier les MAJ online? Mais on se sert pas de ce truc tous les jours toutes les heures toutes les minutes! Si j'ai besoin de lire un document pdf, je l'ouvre et patiente les 30 secs necessaires et puis basta.
Et pour info je ne vire des progs au démarrage que dans les cas les plus critiques chez mes clients. Et je vérifie ce que je vire, et j'adpate en fonction de la situation (si c'est une secrétaire qui lit une centaine de pdf dans la journée, je vais pas y toucher à son truc). Et je n'ai pour l'instant jamais eu de retour négatif sur tel ou tel truc qui marche plus ou moins bien, seulement des retours positifs parce que l'ordi est plus rapide à démarrer... (enfin si, j'ai pas mégarde viré le gestionnaire du modem une fois. J'ai guidé le medecin pour qu'il recoche tout, redémarre, et j'ai repris en faisant plus gaffe...)

----------


## Sybylle

Oulà ^^!

Soi il y a du troll en masse, soi c'est une fight de fanboyz  :mrgreen: 

Je parle que de mon expérience perso (Techos Win passé sous Ubuntu à la maison) mais il me semble que la dernière Ubuntu est beaucoup plus stable et moins consomatrice de ressources que win XP.

Maintenant ceux qui se battent pour savoir qui a la plus grosse entre Tux et Bilou perdent leur temps (désolé pour eux).

Moi ce que j'en dit:

Gro$oft c'est grand public, généraliste, priopriétaire.
Linux demande plus de connaissances, mais s'adresse à des gens plus férus d'info, et c'est libre.

Un windoze a besoin de plein d'outils en plus pour être vraiment tip top (la plupart payants), alors qu'une distrib linux fourni un système pret à l'emploi.
Le net est bien sûr indispensable pour profiter pleinement d'une distrib.
Un linux permet de recycler aisément un PC un peu agé (qui ne supportera pas un OS gro$oft récent).
Un linux remplacera aisément 90% des tâches classiques sur PC (mail, net, video....), mais aura bien évidemment du mal avec les jeux, puisque peu sont develloppés pour cet OS, du moins en ce qui concerne les ténors du jeu sous PC.
Ceci dit, un petit dual boot reglera le problème...

Windows pour les jeux, Linux pour le reste.

Pourquoi le grand public ne passe pas en masse sous linux? Vous avez vu comment 90% des gens utilisent leur OS windows et ce qu'ils en savent? Est-il vraiment necessaire d'etayer le raisonnement?
Il est à noter cependant que Linux est de plus en plus répandu, de plus en plus simple d'utilisation, et a un argument qui à terme fera souffrir les logiciels propriétaires: sa gratuité.
D'ailleurs de plus en plus de sociétés se tournent vers Linux pour cet argument, sachant que la compatibilité avec un environnement windows est excellente.

Et point de vue sécurité, pardon mais je ne pense pas que les OS Gro$oft en soient un exemple, même s'il semble y avoir un certain revirement sur ce point avec Vista.
Enfin, pour les gamerz, il existe la solution Cedega qui vous coûtera certes 5 euros par mois, mais vous permettera de jouer à la majorité des jeux windows sous Linux.

A tester (perso tant que je bosse pas je peux pas me le permettre, donc du coup je me perfectionne sous Linux en attendant ^^).

Au final Linux est bien meilleur que Windows, mais plus dur à utiliser si l'on a commencé sous win (ce qui est le cas de la plupart des utilisateurs PC).
Mais une fois le système un peu rodé et quelques connaissances de base assimilées il n'y a aucune raison (autre que les jeux, et encore) pour revenir à un windoze poussif.

----------


## John John

> [i][b]N'importe quoi... Le ogg atomise le mp3 à tout point de vue, et pourtant le mp3 est bien plus répandu. Il n'y a aucun lien de cause à effet, c'est juste que en dehors de windows ou du format mp3, 95% des gens ne savent pas qu'autre chose existe.


Si il y a un lien. Le MP3 est sorti bien avant, il s'est répendu très vite et a occupé tout l'espace. Ensuite, quand Ogg est apparu il n'a pas créer d'amélioration suffisante pour prendre la tête. Le MP3 compressait à sa sortie jusqu'à 12 fois la taille des CDDA. Ogg compresse mieux que MP3, mais pas de façon suffisante pour qu'une majorité de gens abandonne MP3. Le gain probable ne leur paraît pas suffisant pour franchir la barrière.

Pour moi Windows c'est pareil. Quand il sorti, il était plus adapté au grand public. Il a pris tout l'espace. Et aujourd'hui les autres OS ne sont pas suffisemment mieux (d'un point de vue grand public) pour inverser la tendance.

----------


## Semifer

> Franchement de vrais arguments j'en ai pas vu depuis le début de ce topic, enfin il y en a mais noyés au milieu de ce concours de bites ils sont loin d'avoir le poid qu'il pourraient avoir... Le plus chiant ici, c'est que certains ne semblent pas vouloir seulement défendre Linux mais aussi l'imposer aux autres. Et je passe sur les argumentations bidons à base de point de vu de fanboy (aka je défendrai ce que j'aime coute que coute même si je dois dire des conneries pour ça), de mecs qui n'ont pas touché à Windows depuis des années (ça marche aussi pour Linux  :mrgreen: ), etc...


Bein je suis bien d'accord avec toi et c'est bien pour ça que j'en demande de vrais arguments, basés sur la technique toussa toussa. Mais évidemment personne ne va répondre. Et si c'est le cas, il sera tard je roupillerai car je suis crevé. En attendant, j'avais bien signifié au début de ce topic à troll ce que je pensais de la diversité des OS: chacun trouve chaussure à son pied. Le seul point noir en ce qui me concerne, c'est le support constructeur sur d'autres OS que Windows. Le reste je m'en tape. Juste que beaucoup critiquent ce qu'ils ne connaissent pas ('tain je me répète aujourd'hui...). Et ça, tu seras d'accord avec moi pour souligner à quel point c'est fatiguant de lire et relire toujours la même désinformation pathétique d'un côté comme de l'autre.

Bonne nuit!

----------


## Angelina

taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka taka  :P  :;):

----------


## Angelina

attention, la citation del la muerte:

[music / on]  :;):  

Personne dans le monde ne marche du même pas
Et même si la Terre est ronde, on ne se rencontre pas
Les apparences et les préférences
Ont trop d'importance, acceptons les différences

C'est vrai
Faut de tout, tu sais
Faut de tout, c'est vrai
Faut de tout pour faire un monde

Personne dans la vie ne choisit sa couleur
L'important c'est d'écouter son cœur
Si celui du copain est différent, très bien !
C'est le sien, tu as le tien et j'ai le mien
Alors tendons-nous la main

Tu sais
Faut de tout pour faire un monde
Oui c'est vrai, tu sais
Faut de tout pour faire un monde

[music / off] :P 






Arnold et Willy
Année :	1982
Auteurs compositeurs :	VO : Alan Thicke/Gloria Loring/Al Burdon/ adaptation : Jean-Pierre Jaubert
Label :	Polydor
Référence :	2056 997
Chaîne :	TF1, la 5
Durée :	2 m 16 s

----------


## gripoil

c'est pas fini votre bordel ?!

Bon bah voilà j'ai installé ubuntu, ca m'a pris très longtemps ... ... tout simplement parceque j'arrivais pas a installer windows! C'est vraiment de la merde windows!
Non je deconne mon CD est juste completement défoncé!
Bon bah voilà j'ai mis linux, ca m'a pris 3 secondes pour foutre ma X1800GTO² avec la resolution panoramique (ca pausait des problemes fut un temps, c'est torché en 3 secondes maintenant)
Tous les codecs indispensables et autre bousin! Bon bah je vais chercher wine et voilà.... bon bah j'vais surement rester sans windows jusqu'a ce que ... je sais pas!
(ah et compiz aussi! J'ai eu a taper 3 commandes pour foutre j'sais plus quoi la au début de session, regardez je sais meme plus le nom et j'ai reussis a l'installer les doigts dans le pif)
C'es rigolo cette merde

----------


## GloP

> Mmmmmm là par contre tu vas m'expliquer. Parce que si tu remets en cause Iptables et la gestion des permissions Linux, c'est que tu en as de très grosses dans le pantalon. Alors vu que tu te la joues, tu vas gentillement nous expliquer en quoi Windows est supérieur sur ce point alors qu'en sécurité, il est juste mondialement reconnu dans la profession qu'il est le plus mauvais élève. J'attends et réponds bien, je veux de la technique là.
> Ah je viens de lire ça. En fait t'as pas de réels arguments quoi. Tu réponds toujours pas précisement.


Oui j'en ai une tres grosse dans le pantalon je vois pas le rapport, mais puisqu'on en parle je tiens a dire que les dames sont tres satisfaites.

Sinon j'ai pas a me justifier parceque tu l'exiges, j'ai passé l'age et le besoin de faire mes preuves sur un forum, il se trouve que c'est un sujet que je connais un peu des deux cotes, linux et windows pour avoir bosse des annees avec les deux dans les entrailles. Je te demande pas de me croire sur parole, tu crois ce que tu veux... hein... ca m'empechera pas de dormir. Vu le niveau j'exprimais plus une frustration qu'une envie de convaincre qui que ce soit de quoi que ce soit. Je m'excuse si ca pretait a confusion. Ca serait vraiment s'essoufler pour rien. 

Juste pour la precision se trouve que les ACL ont rien a envier a la gestion des droits sur un unix et que iptable a rien a envier a la gestion des IO dans le kernel de windows. Je vois pas en quoi ca serait une remise en cause de la gestion des permissions linux ou de iptable, m'enfin le postulat de base semble etre que si on est pas pour linux on est contre. Faut grandir un peu. J'aime aussi les argument qui commencent par "il est bien sur reconnu que". Il est reconnu rien du tout. Les mecanismes et les fondamentaux de linux ont rien a envie a ceux de windows au niveau securite comme au niveau infrastructure. Qu'ils soient mal implementes par beaucoup trop de monde, parfois meme par Microsoft, detruisant les principes qui servent de base, surement, mais c'est tout autant possible sous linux que sous windows et de la a taper sur l'OS lui meme c'est assez stupide. Ce qui me fait tiep (et c'est pas cible sur quiconque en particulier, pas toi semifer) ce sont les rigolos qui parcequ'ils sont soit disant codeurs ou qu'ils administrent 100 postes se croient architecte d'OS parceque l'informatique, ca les connait, oh oui. Ils viennent t'expliquer a quel point il est normal que linux soit superieur a windows de part son design de base fait pour sans aucune notion de base de la chose. C'est comme un chauffeur de taxi qui t'explique comment construire un pont, un echangeur d'autoroute, les timings des feux rouges et ceux de ton carburateur et systeme d'injection quel que soit la voiture tout en une fois parceque la route et les voitures, oh oui, ca le connait... Que ca prenne 6 metiers et 6 jeux de competences qui prennent toute une carriere a mettre en place va pas les empecher de porter des jugements a l'emporte piece non plus! Manquerais plus que ca...

Pas qu'on soit obligé d'etre un pro de tout pour se faire une idee de certaines choses et pour pouvoir porter un jugement mais un peu d'humilité ferait pas de mal avant d'affirmer aussi categoriquement quoi que ce soit.




> il est un poil blasé par vos âneries sur Windows


Un peu.

----------


## Sim's

Les macs c'est de la merde ... Quoi? On parlait de Linux? Ah bah désolé je ne faisais que passer   :^_^:

----------


## Minimoi

Pour mettre tt le monde d'accord j'ai trouver pour vous l'os ultime:  PoorOS   ::happy2::

----------


## George Sable

> Juste pour la precision se trouve que les ACL ont rien a envier a la gestion des droits sur un unix et que iptable a rien a envier a la gestion des IO dans le kernel de windows. Je vois pas en quoi ca serait une remise en cause de la gestion des permissions linux ou de iptable, m'enfin le postulat de base semble etre que si on est pas pour linux on est contre. Faut grandir un peu.


Tu as lu mon dernier message ou pas ? ( http://www.canardplus.com/forums/index.php...st&p=491034 )

----------


## Minimoi

D'après mes sources sur la meilleure distrib est ma Slackware. Vous connaissez?

----------


## Marty

Tiens un forum ou si t'as pas poster tu passe pour un con.

"Hey les mecs vous avez posté sur le forum ou c'est Win vs Linux ?"
"Ouai"
"Ouai mais pour faire jolie"
"Ouai"
.....
"Euhhh non"

 ::mellow::  

"Rhoooo le con il a pas posté la honte !!!! Mais putain tu bosses chez grosoft en plus !"

 ::w00t::  

Bon sinon je poste une image pour coller au sujet :

----------


## vectra

> Pour moi Windows c'est pareil. Quand il sorti, il était plus adapté au grand public. Il a pris tout l'espace. Et aujourd'hui les autres OS ne sont pas suffisemment mieux (d'un point de vue grand public) pour inverser la tendance.


t'es probablement ni un developpeur, ni un étudiant en informatique. Ca n'est pas sale, mais ne fais pas de l'ethnocentrisme non plus.
j'ai pas dit que les devs sous windows sont tous des petits joueurs, je dis que linux prend tout son intérêt comme platte-forme de dev. Pour un usage MSN/CS, c'est tout de suite moins enthousiasmant...

----------


## finsh

cherchez pas c'est georges qu'a raison.

Ceci était un mesage du porte parole officiel de georges   ::ninja::

----------


## Angelina

324 posts au compteur...

vous vous rendez compte, que c'est précisement pour cette nerdtitude,  :<_<:   qu'on vous évite poliment en société?











http://www.copinedegeek.com/

----------


## George Sable

> cherchez pas c'est georges qu'a raison.
> 
> Ceci était un mesage du porte parole officiel de georges


Il faudra que tu me fasse penser à t'augmenter.

----------


## gripoil

Oh merde il fait chier ce topic!
Tous les gens qui trouvent a dire a linux habituellement et qui sont pas trop cons trouvent autre chose que:
"Mais non windows c'est stable" ou pire encore "Mais non c'est linux qu'est pas stable!"
C'est n'importe quoi meme les gros integristes disent pas ça!
Windows c'est pas stable c'est bien connu! 
Quand je vois que le bug USB qu j'avais sous vista y'a moins de 6 heures, et qu'il est reconnu par windows et qu'ils font rien pour le réparer! (jpeux vous trouver un mail a l'appuie) Bah je trouve ca honteux!
Un truc un peu foireux sous linux une ptite difficulté c'est resolu le jour meme par la communauté et mis a jour en une semaine sur l'os lui meme alors bon faut arrêter la déconne!

Je comprends que quelqu'un me dise: "mon driver wifi est ININSTALLABLE!" ou "moi je joue beaucoup trop pour passer a linux" ou encore "J'utilise des applications dont je peux pas me passer" 
Le seul vrai argument contre linux c'est que professionellement c'est trop couteux de former une entreprise pour une TRANSITION vers linux! Faites passer des gens qui bossent sur autocad depuis 10 ans vers une version linux!?
Déjà que pour passer les administrations de word a openoffice ça doit pas être du gateaux  :;): 

N'empeche que 3/4 des arguments donnés précédemments sont completement infondés!




> 324 posts au compteur...
> 
> vous vous rendez compte, que c'est précisement pour cette nerdtitude,   qu'on vous évite poliment en société?


Nan mais si ca prend tant d'ampleur sur le forum c'est parceque en société on stock un max, et on se relache ici  :;):  Moi en vrai j'suis jsute capable de reparer un PC en claquant des doigts! enfin c'est comme ça qu'on me voit ^^
On me voit pas gamer, on me voit pas taper des commandes sous nux, on me voit meme pas télécharger de la musique ou des flims, je divulge pas ma vie intime informatique moi  :;):

----------


## finsh

> Bien sûr.
> Très bonne distrib, très stable et KISS, mais un peu trop hardcore barbu pour moi...
> Il faudra que tu me fasse penser à t'augmenter.


away je suis payé ?
pense à me rajouter mon nouveau statut sous mon avatar, ça fera plus officiel.
sinon moi j'y connais rien à tout vos trucs, je suis sur mon minitel.

----------


## AliloH

Bah moi toutes ce discutage ma convaincu d'installer Ubuntu sur un disque externe pour voir mais tant qu'il n y aura pas de 'Toshok-Strator dessus ça ne passera pas sur ma machine principale.

----------


## gripoil

Le solution finale fonctionne a merveille hinhin bientot le monde sera gouverné par des pinguins vénérant Linus Torvalds mwahahahah

----------


## AliloH

Ceux qui doutent de la fiabilité des softs sous GNU n'ont qu'a essayer Firefox Openoffice Média Player Classic VLC ... et ils verrons si on peut retourner a IE, Office ou Média player après avoir goutté a ça.

----------


## gripoil

> Bah moi toutes ce discutage ma convaincu d'installer Ubuntu sur un disque externe pour voir mais tant qu'il n y aura pas de 'Toshok-Strator dessus ça ne passera pas sur ma machine principale.
> Edit : ceux qui doutent de la fiabilité des softs sous GNU n'ont qu'a essayer Firefox Openoffice Média Player Classic VLC ... et ils verrons si on peut retourner a IE, Office ou Média player après avoir goutté a ça.


ah ouais parceque ceux qui critiquent depuis tout a l'heure j'espere pour eux qu'il utlisent pas firefox et VLC  :;):  et que leur PC est envahis de spywares sinon bah ils savent pas pourquoi ils râlent

----------


## vectra

> 324 posts au compteur...
> 
> vous vous rendez compte, que c'est précisement pour cette nerdtitude,   qu'on vous évite poliment en société?


On est *pas* en société ici. Même Glop se la mesure, c'est pour dire (et pourtant, il a une vie sociale, lui).

Et puis la société des goûts cinématographiques douteux (genre Angelina Jolie), ben je lui préfère encore une bonne recompil' de kernel...

----------


## Elidjah

Sans déconner, je suis un peu sur le cul avec Ubuntu fraichement installée. 

Même mon dongle bluetooth fonctionne au poil, j'ai passé des heures à tenter de le configurer sous Vista pour finalement abandonner (Blue Screen Of Death). Là, avec Ubuntu, cela c'est fait tout seul, je synchronise sans problème le téléphone portable avec le PC.

A part les jeux, je vois pas ce qu'il manque à Ubuntu.

Y'a que les cons qui ne changent pas d'avis

----------


## Pangloss

Oh, et encore y'a des jeux.

Genre quake IV ou quake wars pour les plus récents.

----------


## Sekkyumu

Bon c'est comme : Vous êtes plutôt Coca ou Pepsi ?

Moi chui les deux, mais ce soir c'est Coca pour moi !  ::w00t:: 



 :B):

----------


## The Lurker

> Oh merde il fait chier ce topic!
> Tous les gens qui trouvent a dire a linux habituellement et qui sont pas trop cons trouvent autre chose que:
> "Mais non windows c'est stable" ou pire encore "Mais non c'est linux qu'est pas stable!"
> C'est n'importe quoi meme les gros integristes disent pas ça!
> Windows c'est pas stable c'est bien connu! 
> Quand je vois que le bug USB qu j'avais sous vista y'a moins de 6 heures, et qu'il est reconnu par windows et qu'ils font rien pour le réparer! (jpeux vous trouver un mail a l'appuie) Bah je trouve ca honteux!
> Un truc un peu foireux sous linux une ptite difficulté c'est resolu le jour meme par la communauté et mis a jour en une semaine sur l'os lui meme alors bon faut arrêter la déconne!


Ben écoute, que tu sois content ou pas c'est pareil, mon Windows ne plante *jamais*. Quand à Linux je ne sais pas s'il est stable ou pas, ce que je sais c'est qu'il lui arrive de planter aussi (cf. certains utilisateurs de cet os qui le reconnaissent). Et ne venez pas me dire qu'ils ont dû mal s'en servir ou quoi que ce soit vu que c'est le genre d'excuses pour Windows que vous n'acceptez pas.
Et encore une fois les arguments à base de "c'est bien connu" c'est lourd, ça n'apporte rien et c'est tout sauf un argument.
Alors que tu aimes ton Linux, fort bien, que tu trouves qu'il est cent fois mieux que Windows, si tu veux ça ne me pose aucun problème, mais arrêtes avec tes arguments en bois de nous asséner ce que tu considères comme des vérités.

----------


## The Lurker

> Oh, et encore y'a des jeux.
> 
> Genre quake IV ou quake wars pour les plus récents.


Et c'est très bien, par contre il en faudra bien plus (je ne parle que de jeux hein !) pour que certains laissent tomber Windows.

----------


## Angelina

> Et puis la société des goûts cinématographiques douteux (genre Angelina Jolie), ben je lui préfère encore une bonne recompil' de kernel...


toi t'as pas écouté ma chanson de arnold et willy de tout a l'heure...  ::(:  

parceque pour ma part, j'aime beaucoup le gaybrush de ton avatar et je te le dis sans animosité aucune.

----------


## ugrash

> Bien sûr.
> Très bonne distrib, très stable et KISS, mais un peu trop hardcore barbu pour moi...
> Il faudra que tu me fasse penser à t'augmenter.


Moi je préfère Gentoo. Tu l'optimises exactement pour ton architecture, et quand t'installes un soft, tu choisis toutes les options que tu veux (ou pas) et tu compiles. 
Pas de la recompilation où faut tout connaître, ca se fait en une commande. Je n'ai pas trouvé plus rapide comme distrib', puisqu'il n'y a QUE ce que tu as décidé d'y mettre.
Bon OK, faut pas toujours être pressé quand t'installes un nouveau soft, puisque tu le compiles mais bon...

----------


## George Sable

> Moi je préfère Gentoo. Tu l'optimises exactement pour ton architecture, et quand t'installes un soft, tu choisis toutes les options que tu veux (ou pas) et tu compiles. 
> Pas de la recompilation où faut tout connaître, ca se fait en une commande. Je n'ai pas trouvé plus rapide comme distrib', puisqu'il n'y a QUE ce que tu as décidé d'y mettre.
> Bon OK, faut pas toujours être pressé quand t'installes un nouveau soft, puisque tu le compiles mais bon...


J'ai jamais accroché à Gentoo... et c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé.

----------


## The Lurker

Bon sinon c'est quoi la meilleure distrib' Linux ? Oui je me doute qu'elles ont toutes leurs avantages et leurs inconvénients mais bon quitte à tester Linux autant s'assurer que ce soit avec quelque chose qui lui rend vraiment justice.
Et oui je sais que ce n'est pas vraiment le sujet, mais on en est déjà bien loin du sujet non ?

----------


## Sybylle

> Ben moi aussi je vais tester, mais ce sera sur le pc de ma copine faut pas déconner  :mrgreen:


Pareil ^^
Pour un avant-goût c'est déjà sympa, mais c'est sur que c'est mieux de l'installer pour en profiter pleinement.
Vous pouvez aussi faire un dual boot avec votre windoze. Ca ça marche comme il faut maintenant ^^

----------


## George Sable

> Bon sinon c'est quoi la meilleure distrib' Linux ? Oui je me doute qu'elles ont toutes leurs avantages et leurs inconvénients mais bon quitte à tester Linux autant s'assurer que ce soit avec quelque chose qui lui rend vraiment justice.
> Et oui je sais que ce n'est pas vraiment le sujet, mais on en est déjà bien loin du sujet non ?


Tout dépend de tes goûts et de ton niveau.

Ubuntu/Fedora/Mandriva/suse sont très bien pour commencer.
Debian/Archlinux/Gentoo/Slackware sont très bien pour après, quand tu veux vraiment maîtriser ton système.

----------


## The Lurker

> T'embète pas à l'installer sur un disque externe... Boot sur le CD-rom à la place.... 
> Pareil ^^
> Pour un avant-goût c'est déjà sympa, mais c'est sur que c'est mieux de l'installer pour en profiter pleinement.
> Vous pouvez aussi faire un dual boot avec votre windoze. Ca ça marche comme il faut maintenant ^^


Pour le dual boot faudrait vraiment que Linux m'apporte quelque chose de bien supérieur à windows avant d'y avoir recours et en toutes franchise je ne crois pas que ça arrivera. Par contre ce que je dis là n'est basé que sur ce que je connais (c'est à dire Windows) et je peux très bien me tromper.

----------


## Guest

> Tout dépend de tes goûts et de ton niveau.
> 
> Ubuntu/Fedora/Mandriva/suse sont très bien pour commencer.
> Debian/Archlinux/Gentoo/Slackware sont très bien pour après, quand tu veux vraiment maîtriser ton système.


J'ai essayé Ubuntu. Ben mon chipset Wifi est reconnu, mais ça marche juste pas.

Donc Windows, c'est très bien en fait.

----------


## The Lurker

> Tout dépend de tes goûts et de ton niveau.
> 
> Ubuntu/Fedora/Mandriva/suse sont très bien pour commencer.
> Debian/Archlinux/Gentoo/Slackware sont très bien pour après, quand tu veux vraiment maîtriser ton système.


A vrai dire je ne connais absolument rien de Linux et je ne programme pas. Sinon je suis administrateur réseaux Windows mais visiblement ça m'aidera pas pour me lancer sous Linux...  :mrgreen: 
Sinon je préfère évidemment maîtriser mon système mais si je comprend bien il me sera difficile de sauter les Ubuntu et autres pour aller directement sous Debian.

----------


## George Sable

> Sinon je préfère évidemment maîtriser mon système mais si je comprend bien il me sera difficile de sauter les Ubuntu et autres pour aller directement sous Debian.


Disons que ça risque de te dégoutter de GNU/Linux.

----------


## Guest

> C'est un Broadcom ?


Carte Belkin, chipset Ralink.

Enfin bon, je suis pas chez moi là, et même si j'y étais, j'aurais pas envie de me casser la tête avec ça (a fortiori à cette heure-ci).

----------


## The Lurker

> Disons que ça risque de te dégoutter de GNU/Linux.


Ok, effectivement, il serait bête que je me mette à critiquer Linux uniquement parce que je me suis cru trop compétent et que j'ai voulu bruler les étapes.
Va pour Ubuntu alors... Mais c'est mieux Kubuntu ou une autre variante ?

----------


## vectra

> parceque pour ma part, j'aime beaucoup le gaybrush de ton avatar et je te le dis sans animosité aucune.


*Guy*brush! Aaaargh!   ::wacko:: 
Et c'est pas parce que j'ai un avatar sympa (et très viril STP) que ca m'empêche d'être un gros connard...

----------


## fwouedd

Juste pour info avant de faire une connerie, supreme commander, company of heroes, stalker et rainbow six vegas tournent sur linux (c'est les jeux auquels je joue actuellement)?

----------


## belou

> J'en ai lu des conneries et autre FUD anti windows dans ce thread. Mais ca ca prend le pompon. Felicitations.
> (Quoi que y a compet avec celui qui explique que le multi-cpu sous windows est gere avec un cpu pour l'os et un pour l'utilateur, j'hesite, j'avoue.)


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/896256/fr
extrait : Lorsque des charges de travail monothreads s'exécutent sur des systèmes multiprocesseurs incluant des configurations à noyaux doubles, les charges de travail peuvent migrer sur les noyaux UC disponibles. Ce comportement provient directement de la façon dont Windows planifie le travail sur les ressources UC disponibles.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiprocesseur
extrait: Windows ne peut gérer qu'au maximum 2 processeurs, sauf dans certaines versions « serveur » spécifiques, lui permettant de gérer selon les versions 4, 8 ou 32 processeurs. Il est inexistant sur le marché des supercalculateurs (aucun des 500 supercalculateurs les plus puissants de la planète ne fait tourner Windows).

J'explique et je prouve.

----------


## George Sable

> Va pour Ubuntu alors... Mais c'est mieux Kubuntu ou une autre variante ?


Kubuntu c'est LE mal absolu, et c'est plein de bugs.
Si tu veux vraiment essayer KDE, tourne toi plutôt vers une Suse, IMHO.

Sinon, pour une machine peu puissante (cpu à moins d'1ghz et moins de 512 de ram), je crois que Xubuntu est pas mal.

Et, dans tous les cas, je précise que tu peux installer n'importe quel environnement graphique sur ta machine, quel que soit ta distribution de départ. J'ai déjà eu GNOME+KDE+E17+Openbox installés en même temps sur mon système, ça ne pose aucun problème.

----------


## belou

> Kubuntu c'est LE mal absolu, et c'est plein de bugs.
> Si tu veux vraiment essayer KDE, tourne toi plutôt vers une Suse, IMHO.
> 
> Sinon, pour une machine peu puissante (cpu à moins d'1ghz et moins de 512 de ram), je crois que Xubuntu est pas mal.
> 
> Et, dans tous les cas, je précise que tu peux installer n'importe quel environnement graphique sur ta machine, quel que soit ta distribution de départ. J'ai déjà eu GNOME+KDE+E17+Openbox installés en même temps sur mon système, ça ne pose aucun problème.


Xubuntu sur les machines peu puissantes je suis à fond, en plus c'est joli comme tout

----------


## George Sable

> Juste pour info avant de faire une connerie, supreme commander, company of heroes, stalker et rainbow six vegas tournent sur linux (c'est les jeux auquels je joue actuellement)?


Stalker a l'air de tourner pas trop mal (classé Gold sur le site de Wine), et supreme commander et COH aussi (classé Bronze). En revanche Rainbow 6 Vegas ne tourne pas du tout je crois (classé Garbage).

Mais bon, ces jeux sont tous trop récents pour être parfaitement supportés, donc ils tourneront nécessairement moins bien que sous windows. Si tu es un gros joueur tu ferais mieux de garder un dual-boot.

----------


## GloP

> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/896256/fr
> extrait : Lorsque des charges de travail monothreads s'exécutent sur des systèmes multiprocesseurs incluant des configurations à noyaux doubles, les charges de travail peuvent migrer sur les noyaux UC disponibles. Ce comportement provient directement de la façon dont Windows planifie le travail sur les ressources UC disponibles.
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiprocesseur
> extrait: Windows ne peut gérer qu'au maximum 2 processeurs, sauf dans certaines versions « serveur » spécifiques, lui permettant de gérer selon les versions 4, 8 ou 32 processeurs. Il est inexistant sur le marché des supercalculateurs (aucun des 500 supercalculateurs les plus puissants de la planète ne fait tourner Windows).
> 
> J'explique et je prouve.


Et apparement tu comprends pas ce que tu lis. Ou c'est de la mauvaise foi? Un thread peut etre deplace sur un autre core, tu peux d'ailleurs demander une affinite si tu veux. Au pire tu viens de prouver le contraire de ce que t'affirmes, le systeme gere la charge en la repartissant du mieux possible sur toutes les unites de calcul en fonction des besoins. Ce qui serait stupide c'est un thread fixe qui assurerait a coup sur que tout tourne sur le meme core quelle que soit la charge sur le core en question. Je vois toujours pas ou est l'affirmation stupide qu'un core est assigne a l'OS et l'autre au user.

L'autre truc je vois absoluement pas le rapport mais bon... Windows dans les version monoposte supporte 2 CPU et n'a pas de limite sur le nombre de core. C'est une limite de la license, pas de l'OS au passage m'enfin heu... ok c'est un point interessant. L'affirmation que MS n'est present sur aucun des superordinateurs du monde est tres interessante, il est aussi absoluement pas present sur le marche des moissoneuses batteuses. Dingue. Ca pourrait peut etre avoir qqch a voir avec le fait que MS ne commercialisait pas d'OS pour mettre en place des clusters de calcul jusqu'a il y a tres peu (par contre les moissoneuses bateuses... pour ramasser le blé... ca se discute...) mais on va pas laisser un tel detail empecher une occasion de balancer. D'ailleurs la cible de win server cluster est plus ciblé pour les besoins du calcul financier que scientifique... Enfin encore une fois aucun rapport avec le schmilblick. 

Désolé hein...




> Si tu veux on peut parler de la gestion de la mémoire, des systemes de fichiers, de la gestion des cores, de la facon dont sont executées des appels systemes en général mais apres ca va tomber dans le technique pour le technique et on va perdre la moitié des posts. J'attends toujours mon point de GodWin.


Viens y. Pas de cul de tomber sur un mec qui te prend au mot et qui gobe pas n'importe quoi... Et au pire si on veut se faire demonter en critiquant betement le kernel de win, je fais suivre un mail a Dave Cutler, parait qu'il casse bien haha  ::):

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Ok, effectivement, il serait bête que je me mette à critiquer Linux uniquement parce que je me suis cru trop compétent et que j'ai voulu bruler les étapes.
> Va pour Ubuntu alors... Mais c'est mieux Kubuntu ou une autre variante ?


ARRRGH! pas kubuntu malheureux! c'est la distrib la plus foireuse au monde!
ubuntu tout court plutot.



> Juste pour info avant de faire une connerie, supreme commander, company of heroes, stalker et rainbow six vegas tournent sur linux (c'est les jeux auquels je joue actuellement)?


suprem commander: commence avec wine, d'ici novembre avec cedega, rainbow six trèees bientôt avec wine. COH marche bien avec cedega si tu copie les fichier d'install de win, commence a marcher avec wine. stalker marche nickel, sauf les menus qui beugent. et pour le reste, va voir ici, sur mon blog:
http://ancarion.free.fr/blog/?p=16



```
"truc-qui-plante-au-démarrage-de-windows", j'ai pas compris.
```

je parlais du fait que tu affirme que toute les saloperies qui se foutent en arrière plan dès le demarrage ne font pas planter xp...


ps: perdez pas trop de temps avec Glop: il a beau être cool et avoir une merco, c'est le roi des trolleurs   ::ninja:: 

rs ps: WILLMAN LA LIMITATION DE QUOTE EST INSUPORTABLE!

----------


## legna

Vous êtes impressionnants... et infatiguables !

Moi j'ai acheté un pécé, je l'ai branché, y avait marqué ouindouze sur l'ecran, j'ai foutu ma galette dans le porte gobelet qui s'ouvre tout seul et ca tourne   ::rolleyes::  

Les cores, les threads, les process et tout le bataclan, c'est de l'onanisme cerebral pour les gens dont c'est le mêtier ou qui n'ont que ca à faire de leur journée. Quand je rentre le soir du boulot faut juste que le jeu tourne. Quand les nouveaux jeux tournent plus, le facteur m'apporte une nouvelle machine plus grosse, qui consomme plus, et qui fait tourner les nouveaux jeux, et je rends quelqu'un dans la famille heureux en lui refilant ma "vieille" bécane de l'année dernière.

Le facteur il est sympa aussi d'ailleurs, il m'apporte canard pc pour que je sache quand ma machine actuelle va devoir être changée  :mrgreen:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Les cores, les threads, les process et tout le bataclan, c'est de l'onanisme cerebral pour les gens dont c'est le mêtier ou qui n'ont que ca à faire de leur journée. Quand je rentre le soir du boulot faut juste que le jeu tourne. Quand les nouveaux jeux tournent plus, le facteur m'apporte une nouvelle machine plus grosse, qui consomme plus, et qui fait tourner les nouveaux jeux, et je rends quelqu'un dans la famille heureux en lui refilant ma "vieille" bécane de l'année dernière.



Je peux faire partie de ta famille ?

----------


## GloP

> ps: perdez pas trop de temps avec Glop: il a beau être cool et avoir une merco, c'est le roi des trolleurs


C'est une bheu-aime d'abord!   ::ninja::

----------


## legna

> Je peux faire partie de ta famille ?


T'arrives un poil trop tard  :mrgreen: la commande est déjà partie et mon vieil amd64 3800+ avec une 1650 est déjà promis à mon petit neveu    :;):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> T'arrives un poil trop tard  :mrgreen: la commande est déjà partie et mon vieil amd64 3800+ avec une 1650 est déjà promis à mon petit neveu


Bon, je postule pour l'année prochaine alors  ::):  Content d'avoir fait affaire!

----------


## Iro

Putain les cons , ils m'ont donné envi d'éssayer ubuntu.... Et vous pouvez pas imaginé l'exploit !! Aprés avoir tenté d'installer  mon speedtouch USB pendant plus d'une semaine sur un mandrake (ou red hat je sais plus. Ou alors mandrake est l'interface pour installer red hat ?? je sais plus non plus) , j'avais juré craché sur ma grand mere que Linux ne passerait plus par moi ....
Je crois que je détient le record mondial de compilation-recompilation de kernel !

Quelques questions avant de tomber dans le piége :
 Les standards windows sont accessibles sous linux ?? Par exemple : si tante jeanine me demande ma liste de divx DVD copi... originaux , je peut lui fournir cette précieuse liste en .doc pour qui pourra etre lu sur son windows de Mr tout le monde ?? (oui,ma tante à des couilles. C'est d'ailleur pour cela qu'on l'appelle tonton).

La mise en oeuvre du dual-boot (chuis pas fou, je garde un pied dans le monde réel) est il facilement réalisable ??
Vous avez un article pour les noob ??
Merci à vous

----------


## fwouedd

MCpaul : "suprem commander: *commence* avec wine, d'ici novembre avec cedega, rainbow six *trèees bientôt* avec wine. COH marche bien avec cedega *si tu copie les fichier d'install de win*,"

"Stalker : les menus déconnent, nécessite un crack et une bonne dose de patchs, FPS correct mais sans plus (30fps max), installation horrible totalement inaccessible au débutant, marche aléatoirement d’un pécé a un autre, certaines options graphiques ne marchent pas. sinon le jeu est jouable, j’ai eu 5 des 7 fins possibles." sur le blog linké par MCpaul, 

Georges Sable : "Mais bon, ces jeux *sont tous trop récents pour être parfaitement supportés*, donc ils tourneront *nécessairement moins bien que sous windows*. *Si tu es un gros joueur tu ferais mieux de garder un dual-boot*. "

Linux c'est surement genial, rapide et super stable, mais pour un joueur (on est sur un site de joueurs là, et 3 des jeux en question sont dans le top de la redac, l'autre est un jeu sur le moteur unreal 3 soit disant natif sur linux) c'est aussi utile que MacOS, donc ça doit expliquer la position de Valve.

Mais bon jvais quand même essayer pour ma culture =p

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Boah je comprends totalement les linuxiens, mais je pense qu'une majorité des clients sont comme moi "pas envie de me prendre le chou" et restent sous windows, parce que je viens de lire le thread et quoi qu'en disent certains, ca n'a quand même pas l'air d'être pour les noobs et faut aimer tripatouiller dans le système et les drivers, fouiller les forums etc. Y passer un peu de temps quand même quoi.

Je suis plutot comme Legna, je rentre ca marche ca me va (je fais que jouer à 99% faut dire sur PC). A une époque ca aurait pu m'intéresser quand j'étais jeune mais là, j'ai même pas monté mon dernier PC, je ne sais pas ce qui m'arrive, j'ai perdu la foi... J'en suis arrivé à un point où j'ai pris la x360, c'est dire   ::happy2::

----------


## Marty

> mon Windows ne plante *jamais*.


Tiens moi pareil sauf hier quand je zonais sur ce forum...
Mon ordi s'eteint tout seul pourtant ma cousine a pas trifouiller les fils, pourtant ya aps eu de micro coupure de courant....pas compris.
Je redemarre et la hop un ptit écran bleu...
Ensuite c'est aller mieux m'enfin je sais pas si c'est vraiment due a Windows, hum   ::mellow::  

Je suis sur que George fait peur à mon windows, arrete George   ::sad::  , arreteeee !!

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Putain les cons , ils m'ont donné envi d'éssayer ubuntu.... Et vous pouvez pas imaginé l'exploit !! Aprés avoir tenté d'installer  mon speedtouch USB pendant plus d'une semaine sur un mandrake (ou red hat je sais plus. Ou alors mandrake est l'interface pour installer red hat ?? je sais plus non plus) , j'avais juré craché sur ma grand mere que Linux ne passerait plus par moi ....
> Je crois que je détient le record mondial de compilation-recompilation de kernel !
> 
> Quelques questions avant de tomber dans le piége :
>  Les standards windows sont accessibles sous linux ?? Par exemple : si tante jeanine me demande ma liste de divx DVD copi... originaux , je peut lui fournir cette précieuse liste en .doc pour qui pourra etre lu sur son windows de Mr tout le monde ?? (oui,ma tante à des couilles. C'est d'ailleur pour cela qu'on l'appelle tonton).
> 
> La mise en oeuvre du dual-boot (chuis pas fou, je garde un pied dans le monde réel) est il facilement réalisable ??
> Vous avez un article pour les noob ??
> Merci à vous


oui pour le .doc
le dual boot est facile a faire




> Linux c'est surement genial, rapide et super stable, mais pour un joueur (on est sur un site de joueurs là, et 3 des jeux en question sont dans le top de la redac, l'autre est un jeu sur le moteur unreal 3 soit disant natif sur linux) c'est aussi utile que MacOS, donc ça doit expliquer la position de Valve.


ut3 sera natif linux, c'est confirmé et reconfirmé par ryan gordon. ne doute pas mon enfant...
et je suis un vrai joueur, je joue sur linux, et ji ti merde  :mrgreen: . je fait passer absolument tout mes jeux, et j'attend seulement 4 trucs, qui passeront sous nux:
-ut3(natif)
-quake wars(natif)
-starcraft 2 (openGL= passera bien avec wine)
-un hypotétique diablo3 (idem que pour starcraft2)
et, comme tu peut le voir sur le blog, entre les natifs et ce que je passe via wine, j'ai largement de quoi faire.
lien:
http://ancarion.free.fr/blog/?p=16
http://ancarion.free.fr/blog/?p=6
ps: je ne fait que scouatter le blogue, il est a ancarion, donc c'est sur lui qu'il faut taper si la mise en page des article est foireuse  ::ninja::

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Courage les gars, plus que 1340 pages et vous aurez niqué le topic de b0b0.   ::mellow::

----------


## fwouedd

Oui je ne doute pas que tu sois un vrai joueur, et je ne doute pas que linux soit un bon systeme, mais je cite ton blog :

Farcry : - “exception error”, a certains checkpoints, le jeu en est infinissable
- Bugs graphiques en tout genre (allez voir mes autres screens sur winehq)

Oblivion :  Eau en high detail qui donne un bug des vagues :::> essayez le better water mod, mettez en normal, et admirez!
- Bruitages trop forts: attendre, le bug sera bientôt corrigé par transgaming
- Framerate pourri: attendre, ils font des optimisations
- Pas de HDR: attendre le support des shaders 3.0

Et je ne recite pas les exemple vu plus haut.
Je suis désolé, mais autant pour des fps pourri de l'europe de l'est on s'en fout, autant là, on parle de soucis sur des titres "majeurs".

Et je ne doute pas que UT3 soit natif Linux, mais a aujourd'hui, l'un des seuls jeux basé sur son moteur ne marche pas d'après ce que tu dis.

Donc oui linux c'est bien, et j'ai bien envie de l'essayer comme j'aime bien bidouiller des macs, mais ça n'apporte rien du tout à un joueur lambda, et donc à valve =).

Edit : corrigé, merci et désolé anonym  :;):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Et je ne doute pas que UT3 soit natif Unreal, ...


Dur d'en douter  :;):

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Oui je ne doute pas que tu sois un vrai joueur, et je ne doute pas que linux soit un bon systeme, mais je cite ton blog :
> 
> Farcry : - “exception error”, a certains checkpoints, le jeu en est infinissable
> - Bugs graphiques en tout genre (allez voir mes autres screens sur winehq)
> 
> Oblivion :  Eau en high detail qui donne un bug des vagues :::> essayez le better water mod, mettez en normal, et admirez!
> - Bruitages trop forts: attendre, le bug sera bientôt corrigé par transgaming
> - Framerate pourri: attendre, ils font des optimisations
> - Pas de HDR: attendre le support des shaders 3.0
> ...


oui mais la c'est deux cas particulier hein: en général, ça marche super bien (genre les jeux source, dawn of war, heroes).
et depuis quand rainbow six utilise le moteur d'unreal?   ::blink::

----------


## fwouedd

> oui mais la c'est deux cas particulier hein: en général, ça marche super bien (genre les jeux source, dawn of war, heroes).
> et depuis quand rainbow six utilise le moteur d'unreal?



Dawn of war marche impec? je cite ton blog : "Dark crusade: multi OK, solo marche pas"

et je cite TThardware : "Tom Clancy Rainbow Six : Vegas est le premier jeu qui repose sur le moteur Unreal Engine 3"

J'invente rien.

----------


## Iro

> oui pour le .doc


Ok mais le doc était pour l'exemple ....
Je voulais savoir si à utilisation intensive de linux pour tout les travaux lambda , je ne serait pas bloqué par un format à la con.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Ok mais le doc était pour l'exemple ....
> Je voulais savoir si à utilisation intensive de linux pour tout les travaux lambda , je ne serait pas bloqué par un format à la con.


ben je pense pas hein. gimp prend tout les formats d'images existant, et open office tout les truc textes. au pire teste tes machins exotiques sous win via gimp/open office

----------


## George Sable

_@MCpaul34
suprem commander: commence avec wine, d'ici novembre avec cedega, rainbow six trèees bientôt avec wine. COH marche bien avec cedega si tu copie les fichier d'install de win, commence a marcher avec wine. stalker marche nickel, sauf les menus qui beugent. et pour le reste, va voir ici, sur mon blog:
http://ancarion.free.fr/blog/?p=16_
Qu'est-ce que tu attends pour mettre la base de données WineHQ à jour alors ?  ::ninja:: 

_@Iro
Putain les cons , ils m'ont donné envi d'éssayer ubuntu.... Et vous pouvez pas imaginé l'exploit !! Aprés avoir tenté d'installer  mon speedtouch USB pendant plus d'une semaine sur un mandrake (ou red hat je sais plus. Ou alors mandrake est l'interface pour installer red hat ?? je sais plus non plus) , j'avais juré craché sur ma grand mere que Linux ne passerait plus par moi ....
Je crois que je détient le record mondial de compilation-recompilation de kernel !_
J'avais moi aussi le speedtouch usb quand j'ai commencé GNU/Linux avec une slackware (j'étais en seconde, donc il y a 3~4 ans). A l'époque ce modem n'était absolument pas supporté, mais un projet était en cours. Je ne sais pas où ça en est maintenant... Toujours est-il que les modem usb c'est de la grosse daubasse à éviter à tout prix, aussi bien sous Windows que sous GNU/Linux : ma freebox, je branche, ça marche, quel que soit l'OS ; alors que mon speedtouch (quand j'étais encore chez club-internet  :^_^:  ) déconnait non-stop même sous windows.

Petite précision : Mandrake a changé de nom est s'appelle désormais Mandriva. Quant à Red Hat, c'est une autre distribution qui n'a rien à voir avec Mandriva.


_@Iro
Quelques questions avant de tomber dans le piége :
 Les standards windows sont accessibles sous linux ?? Par exemple : si tante jeanine me demande ma liste de divx DVD copi... originaux , je peut lui fournir cette précieuse liste en .doc pour qui pourra etre lu sur son windows de Mr tout le monde ?? (oui,ma tante à des couilles. C'est d'ailleur pour cela qu'on l'appelle tonton)._
Les .doc et autres formats office sont relativement bien supportés par OpenOffice. Aucun problème pour créer ou lire un .doc avec du texte, de la couleur et des images, mais parfois certaines mise en page trop complexe ne passent pas. La faute à Microsoft qui refuse de documenter ses formats de fichiers...
M'enfin, pour ton utilisation ça ne devrait pas poser de problème, et au pire il te suffit d'envoyer un pdf (ça se fait en 1 clic sous OpenOffice).


_@Iro
La mise en oeuvre du dual-boot (chuis pas fou, je garde un pied dans le monde réel) est il facilement réalisable ??_
Aucun problème avec les distrib grand public. Tout se fait graphiquement.

_@Iro
Vous avez un article pour les noob ??_
Oui, et c'est même plus qu'un article, c'est un livre complet téléchargeable gratuitement (et achetable dans le commerce si tu l'aimes bien) : http://www.framabook.org/ubuntu.html (regarde sur la gauche de la page pour le télécharger).


_@fwouedd
Linux c'est surement genial, rapide et super stable, mais pour un joueur (on est sur un site de joueurs là, et 3 des jeux en question sont dans le top de la redac, l'autre est un jeu sur le moteur unreal 3 soit disant natif sur linux) c'est aussi utile que MacOS, donc ça doit expliquer la position de Valve._
Il faut dire que les jeux cités sont tous des jeux assez récents. En temps normal il faut bien compter 2 ans pour qu'un jeu marche aussi bien que sous Windows. C'est chiant, c'est sûr, mais on peut difficilement faire autrement avec Microsoft qui verrouille toute sa technologie directX (et c'est leur droit le plus stric).
Dans mon cas je t'avoue que ça me pose peu de problème vu que je joue uniquement à Starcraft/Diablo2 (marche à 100% avec Wine) et à Quake3 (natif GNU/Linux).
En plus, Wine est assez sympa pour jouer à des vieux jeux incompatibles avec XP/Vista, puisqu'il peut "émuler" n'importe quelle version de windows.

_@Marty
Mon ordi s'eteint tout seul pourtant ma cousine a pas trifouiller les fils, pourtant ya aps eu de micro coupure de courant....pas compris.
Je suis sur que George fait peur à mon windows, arrete George   , arreteeee !!_
fe@r  ::ninja::

----------


## Treebeard

Ce thread sur un forum de joueurs c'est de la science fiction.

Linux est un excellent OS pour celui qui se contente de faire du web, visionner des videos, faire de la retouche photos et autres choses dans le genre mais dès que l'on parle de jouer ça devient quand même tout de suite plus idiot à moins d'avoir vraiment du temps à perdre et de ne pas être impatient de jouer aux nouveautés. Parceque Wine/Cedega, oui ça marche pas trop mal si on est pas à cheval sur les bugs graphiques/audio, le framerate et qu'on a le temps de se faire chier à faire tourner un jeu à peu prêt correctement.

Qu'on ne me parle pas du multiboot, en général au bout de quelques semaines, le reboot pour passer de Windows à Linux quand on veut naviguer ou discuter avec ses potes, ça devient vite chiant et petit à petit on finit par rester sur Windows parceque finalement ça fait le boulot aussi bien et si on le traite avec les mêmes précautions que son linux, finalement c'est aussi stable.
On est à des années lumières de Windows 98 ou un format tout les six mois s'imposait. Personnelement je change ma config en gros tout les deux ans et c'est uniquement à cette occasion que je fais un intallation de Windows fraiche et je n'ai aucun souci dans l'entrefait.

J'ai 40 ans, deux mômes, une femme, je n'ai qu'une dizaine d'heures par semaine à consacrer aux jeux, alors c'est pas pour en perdre 8 à essayer de faire marcher un jeu sous Wine sans garantie de résultat.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

MCpaul34: Ouais mais si tu veux jouer à un nouveau jeu direct sous Linux, tu n'as pas envie d'attendre 10versions, 1an, de passer par d'autres programmes et qu'en plus il soit moin performant,...



EDIT: 2ans d'après George...

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Qu'est-ce que tu attends pour mettre la base de données WineHQ à jour alors ?


si tu regardais un peu, tu verrais que j'y participe activement. depuis que le site a été hacké, j'ai pris pleein de screenshot pour contribuer a la remettre sur pied(cod2, farcry, stalker, cs source, steam,dod source, dawn of war, heroes...) et j'ai posté pleeeein de rapport de bogues.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> J'ai 40 ans, deux mômes, une femme, je n'ai qu'une dizaine d'heures par semaine à consacrer aux jeux, alors c'est pas pour en perdre 8 à essayer de faire marcher un jeu sous Wine sans garantie de résultat.


hé ho, c'est quoi ce vieux troll? c'est les autres qui font le boulot a ta place!
toi tu arrive, lit les rapports de bogues/howto, et tu est fixé juste après!
donc l'install te prend pas plus d' 1/2 heure.   ::ninja::  
m'enfin c'est vrai que wine et cedega sont boîteux, mais ça tend a s'améliorer (en 1 an, on est passé du support dx7 a celui dx9 avec textures dynamiques et tout le toutim'!)


pfff! l'homme sable modère a tout bout de champ...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> ouais, mais je m'en cogne! tout ce a quoi je veut jouer j'y joue! et les 4 seuls truc que j'attend ne me poserons aucun problème


Donc c'est cool pour toi, mais pas pour la majorité des gamers :P
Donc pour moi Windows pour le gamer c'est nickel.
Après tu veux vraiment t'impliquer dans l'informatique, va voir Linux.

Mais, perso, je n'ai quasi jamais de problème avec Windows... sur 1an, un problème survenu de je ne sais où... mais sinon, nickel.

----------


## George Sable

> Donc c'est cool pour toi, mais pas pour la majorité des gamers :P
> Donc pour moi Windows pour le gamer c'est nickel.
> Après tu veux vraiment t'impliquer dans l'informatique, va voir Linux.
> 
> Mais, perso, je n'ai quasi jamais de problème avec Windows... sur 1an, un problème survenu de je ne sais où... mais sinon, nickel.


Ce ne pas une question "d'implication dans l'informatique"... C'est une question de liberté.
Je refuse que mes données soient prisonnières d'un FileSystem, je refuse que mes documents textes ou tableurs utilisés pour mon travail soient prisonniers d'un programme, je refuse de dépendre d'une grosse boîte américaine pour pouvoir faire la moindre action sur mon ordi.

C'est une simple question de lucidité, et un pari sur le long terme qui devient de plus en plus indispensable au fur et à mesure que les entreprises essayent de nous enfermer dans leur système de DRM et autre "Trusted Computing".

----------


## ToasT

> Ce ne pas une question "d'implication dans l'informatique"... C'est une question de liberté.
> Je refuse que mes données soient prisonnières d'un FileSystem, je refuse que mes documents textes ou tableurs utilisés pour mon travail soient prisonniers d'un programme, je refuse de dépendre d'une grosse boîte américaine pour pouvoir faire la moindre action sur mon ordi.
> 
> C'est une simple question de lucidité, et un pari sur le long terme qui devient de plus en plus indispensable au fur et à mesure que les entreprises essayent de nous enfermer dans leur système de DRM et autre "Trusted Computing".


Vive la révolution d'octobre ! (Bon désolé je viens de me lever)
Sinon, 382 réponses en restant cadré dans un sujet, pas mal. Niou rikordeuh.

----------


## Kyz

> Oui, et c'est même plus qu'un article, c'est un livre complet téléchargeable gratuitement (et achetable dans le commerce si tu l'aimes bien) : http://www.framabook.org/ubuntu.html (regarde sur la gauche de la page pour le télécharger).


Un moment que je traine d'une distrib à l'autre sans arriver à rien faire et après quelques pages de ce bouquin j'ai craqué je l'ai acheté ^^

Sinon sans vouloir facher personne (et histoire de montrer mes beaux poils de troll visqueux), mon Windouze IxPet a 3 mois d'uptime (achat de mon pc) et mon pc linux à côté 2 mois avant que j'installe Kubuntu y'a 2 jours pour remettre Ubuntu quelques heures après -.-
Je reste d'accord avec pas mal de monde ici, Windows s'infecte très vite, même quand on fait très attention, et je dois redoubler de vigileance pour le garder propre, mais franchement ça finit toujours en boudin. Tiens pas plus tard qu'il y'a 3 jours j'ai dû lancer IE7 pour aller sur windouzeupdate.bisous et je me suis dit comme un con "tiens je vais aller faire un tour sur internet avec ie". Bah bim pas manqué m'a suffit de 4 ou 5 clics pour chopper un trojan par contrôle activex   ::sad::  

Bref Linux c'est bien pour tout,, mais c'est chiant des fois, Windows c'est bien pour jouer et c'est correct pour tout, mais c'est chiant des fois, faites vous des poutous   ::w00t::

----------


## TheToune

> Bref Linux c'est bien pour tout,, mais c'est chiant des fois, Windows c'est bien pour jouer et c'est correct pour tout, mais c'est chiant des fois, faites vous des poutous


Moi je suis pour une partouze   ::lol::

----------


## siinn

> Moi je suis pour une partouze


Yes! j'arrive au bon moment dans le débat c'est de la balle!

Donc voilà: j'suis d'accord!
 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Ce ne pas une question "d'implication dans l'informatique"... C'est une question de liberté.
> Je refuse que mes données soient prisonnières d'un FileSystem, je refuse que mes documents textes ou tableurs utilisés pour mon travail soient prisonniers d'un programme, je refuse de dépendre d'une grosse boîte américaine pour pouvoir faire la moindre action sur mon ordi.
> 
> C'est une simple question de lucidité, et un pari sur le long terme qui devient de plus en plus indispensable au fur et à mesure que les entreprises essayent de nous enfermer dans leur système de DRM et autre "Trusted Computing".


Pour ça j'avoue c'est bien, mais il faut le temps d'apprendre aussi.

En faite, un dual-boot, c'est vraiment le mieu alors...

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> C'est beau l'ouverture d'esprit dont Valve fait preuve   
> En plus c'est con, ils pourraient gagner des parts de marché supplémentaires, peu certes, mais ça ferait plus de brouzoufs quand même


C'est surtout dans l'autre sens que ca marche : beaucoup de personnes refusent de passer sous linux a cause du manque de steam ou d'autres logiciels de ce genre (j'en fait parti)

----------


## Carpette

J'avais eu beaucou d'espoir en voyant sortir UT 2004 natif sous linux. Je m'etais dit "ca y est, les jeux commencent a sortir multi-plateforme, ca canarde, je vais pouvoir passer 100% nunux", et puis .. non.
Le mouvement n'a pas eu d'echo. Quels sont les jeux qui sont sortits natifs linux depuis 2004 ?

Quasiment aucun. et pourtant, je sais que personnellement, si un jeu m'interresse un peu, mais que j'hesite a l'acheter, si les dev ont fait l'effort de le sortir natif sous nux, je l'acheterais, rien que pour encourager le mouvement.

A quand une compatibilite avec 100% des jeux .... :reveur:  ::rolleyes::

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Le mouvement n'a pas eu d'echo. Quels sont les jeux qui sont sortits natifs linux depuis 2004 ?


les doom, quake, les jeux introversion (uplink, defcon and co), penumbra overture, X3 reunion, cold war, et j'en oublie surement

----------


## Carpette

Ca reste faible sur le volume total de jeux sortits depuis hein.

----------


## flibulin bulard

c'est sur, mais c'est déja bien...

les jeux, c'est le seul vrai gros problème de linux: d'un côté les powers user ne switchent pas sous nux a cause de ça, de l'autre les éditeurs ne veulent pas les porter, car pas rentable, et pour enfoncer le clou, ce même power user, au lieu de prendre l'annonce négativement, te balancent des "allez valve, bien fait pour leur gueules".

----------


## belou

oui les jeux c'est le seul point faible de linux :-)

le seul qui ne soit pas dépendant des dev de l'OS :-)

Bon sinon j'ai une grosse réponse a glop qui traine mais le site veut pas la prendre, il est un peu étroit le trou du site.

----------


## Shining Shiva

Ah pinaise, un mois que jsuis pas v'nu et jvois que pas grand'chose n'a changé... Sauf le sieur Sable a quand même l'air assez "barré et carré" dans son attitude (J'ai raison et pas vous, mais venez de mon côté vous verrez que jpeux être un mec vachement sympa! Mais faut être de mon avis!), surtout si ça parle de Nunux et tout ce qui tourne autour.

Perso j'ai passé bien plus de temps sous Win que sous Linux, pour la bonne raison que je suis un bon gros joueur des familles donc vu le peu d'attentions qui sont portées aux jeux chez les pingouins, mon engouement pour leur groupuscule s'est vite tari, et pourtant, jsuis en dual boute avec un Win XP absolument inébranlable (jamais de crash, jamais de couilles comme tout ce que j'ai pu lire sur le taupique, boot vite et bien, jpeux laisser mon pécé allumé des mois il bronchrera pas...), contrairement à pas mal de personnes ici; et une Ubuntu jolie toute pleine mais bon, sans jeux c'est pas pareil, il faut dire.

Par contre je me souviens il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça d'une install multi boute avec une Mandrake, qui a aimablement anéanti le skeudur du laptop qui était en train de se faire déflôrer luxiennement parlant. Et le dépucelage s'est soldé par un crash irrécupérable, impossible de rebouter sous ouine, pécé foutuche au revoir et bonjour chez vous.

Tout ça pour ne pas dire qu'untel est mieux qu'un autre mais plutôt que chacun voit midi à sa porte, tout le monde n'a ni le même niveau, ni les mêmes connaissances, ni les mêmes attentes d'un OS, hormis celui d'être stable (de préférence), et par contre qu'il serait sympa de ne pas tenter de vouloir toujours imposer son avis, ce que nombre semblent vouloir faire, "même si c'est pas vrai, on est pas comme ça, mais en fait si c'est vrai mais faut pas le dire, complot du grand capital, tout ça...".

Pour la peine jvais jouer à S.T.A.L.K.E.R. sous ouinedause.

----------


## George Sable

> Ah pinaise, un mois que jsuis pas v'nu et jvois que pas grand'chose n'a changé... Sauf le sieur Sable a quand même l'air assez "barré et carré" dans son attitude (J'ai raison et pas vous, mais venez de mon côté vous verrez que jpeux être un mec vachement sympa! Mais faut être de mon avis!), surtout si ça parle de Nunux et tout ce qui tourne autour.


Oui, nous sommes des extremistes (au point de rencontrer Stallman IRL  :B): ), oui, nous faisons chier votre petit monde bien ordonné, oui, nous pourrissons vos news alors que vous n'en avez rien à foutre, mais quand tout sera verrouillé ou DRMisé, tu nous regretteras, nous les intégristes "barrés et carrés"...

----------


## vim

Dites moi si j'ai bien tout compris:
1.Linusque, c'est super bien pour le hardcore computeristizophrène no life qui poisse son clavier rien qu'en pensant au noyau de son OS (slackware truc bidule toussa) et pour optimiser son OS à son système, et tout le monde s'en tape.
2.Linusque, c'est super bien pour tatie jeanine parce que y'a tout ce qu'elle veut deja dedans (ubuntu, kubuntu, danstonQbuntu, etc) du moment que Kevin (son neveu) lui installe le systeme.
3.Linusque, c'est super bien parce que c'est libre et que l'on est pas dépendant des horribles entreprises qui mangent nos enfants.
4.Linusque, c'est super bien parce que c'est super stable mais parfois ça l'est pas mais c'est parce qu'en fait on sait pas s'en servir.
5.Linusque, c'est super bien parce que les utilitaires Windows ils tournent vachement presque bien sous linux grace a des applis usine a gaz qui fonctionnent vachement presque bien, mais que c'est sûrement parce qu'on sait pas s'en servir.

1.Windows c'est super bien pour le hardcore computeristizophrène no life qui poisse son clavier rien qu'en pensant au kernel 32 parce que y'a que lui qui sait s'en servir, et tout le monde s'en fout.
2.Windows, c'est super bien pour tatie jeanine parce que y'a tout ce qu'elle veut deja dedans du moment que Kevin (son neveu) lui installe les applis qu'elle veut.
3.Windows, c'est pas libre, d'ailleur on met même le numero de matricule de prisonnier sur la pochette du CD.
4.Windows, c'est super bien parce que c'est super stable mais parfois ça l'est pas mais c'est parce qu'en fait on sait pas s'en servir.
5.Linusque, c'est super bien parce que les utilitaires Windows ils tournent vachement presque bien sous Windows mais sans usine a gaz qui fonctionnent vachement presque bien (a part windows lui même j'entend...


Donc en conclusion, y'a le bon Chasseur et le mauvais Chasseur quoi.

----------


## George Sable

> Là!, une gallinette !


Tu te rends compte que dire ça avec ton pseudo est un peu ridicule ?  ::happy2::

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Oui, nous sommes des extremistes (au point de rencontrer Stallman IRL ), oui, nous faisons chier votre petit monde bien ordonné, oui, nous pourrissons vos news alors que vous n'en avez rien à foutre, mais quand tout sera verrouillé ou DRMisé, tu nous regretteras, nous les intégristes "barrés et carrés"...


Ah non désolé, tout ce que je regrette, c'est les CGs pour les zombies, ça ôte le côté naturel de la chose.
Et une ex qui baisait comme une vraie furie, mais ceci est une autre histoire. (Hop, image de Conan barbu le poing sous le menton, assis sur son trône)

----------


## vim

> Tu te rends compte que dire ça avec ton pseudo est un peu ridicule ?


Pourquoi donc? J'avoue que non.

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Pourquoi donc? J'avoue que non.


vim est le nom d'un éditeur de texte en ligne de commande sous GNU/linuske et même d'autres unix

----------


## Mistral

> Pourquoi donc? J'avoue que non.


Vim est un éditeur de texte sous 'nux

Edit : Damned. Grilled....

----------


## George Sable

> Pourquoi donc? J'avoue que non.


J'ajouterais même que Vim est ZE éditeur de texte pour GNU/Linuske  :B):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> J'ajouterais même que Vim est ZE éditeur de texte pour GNU/Linuske


Et je rajouterais que sous Windows tu peux utiliser GVim   ::happy2::

----------


## franzoar

> (...)mais ceci est une autre histoire. (Hop, image de Conan barbu le poing sous le menton, assis sur son trône)


La référence est énorme! J'adore!   ::lol::

----------


## XWolverine

Je pense que la vraie question entre windaube et nunux, c'est de la poser au niveau utilisateur. Glop a raison sur ce point, ça sert pas à grand chose de savoir celui qui schédule le mieux les process ou qui gère le mieux les permissions (même si le discours du "je suis au dessus de ça, je vais pas m'abaisser à expliquer" est peu crédible, mais bon, faut laisser sa chance au produit, comme on dit dans CPC).


Perso, j'aime pas Linux. Mais j'ai installé un nunux, parce que Windows me gonfle (je dis pas qu'il est pas stable ou moins performant (encore que)) et j'expose là (juste après, là, en bas) des raisons utilisateur de base (j'en ai d'autres, mais c'est pas le sujet). Par exemple, sur mon XP Pro :
- Quand Windows est bloqué (tout le système) quand il essaye d'accéder à un CD/DVD ou à un réseau et qu'il n'y arrive pas.
- Qu'une tâche Office bloque les autres produits Office (Excel recalcule un gros tableau => Word est bloqué). Oui, Firefox continue à marcher :-)
- Que les icones du bureau se rafraichissent toutes seules, sans raison, avec moulinage du disque dur.
- Que Windows décide de changer le positionnement des icones (dans des dossiers sur le bureau).
- Que quand on débranche un périph USB et le rebranche ailleurs, il redétecte un nouveau matériel et réinstalle (d'ailleurs, au lieu du CD, tu pointe vers System32 pour qu'il trouve les fichiers à remettre au même endroit, balèze).
- Que parfois l'espace dispo sur un disque soit fausse (et même méchamment, à 500 Mo près).
- Que la partition système gonfle inexorablement, alors que je n'installe RIEN sur C:
- Qu'il mette des plombes à s'éteindre (je parle du XP de mon portable du boulot, là, avec aucune merde installée).
- La liste des softs installés qui met 1 à 2 minutes à s'afficher (mettez Safarp à la place)
- Les AVI que l'OS ne veut parfois pas supprimer.
- Les wizards qui se lancent tout seul et qui essayent de deviner ce que tu veux faire ... et qui tombent à côté (enfin, chez moi).
- Le moindre petit soft qui prend une place énorme en mémoire.

Bon, c'est tout ce qui me vient à l'esprit là, mais j'en ai sûrement plein d'autres, des récriminations.
Oui, mon XP marche pas mal, il plante très rarement, mais j'ai cette impression de pas fini, d'OS pas pro. Alors Linux, oui, ne serait ce que pour montrer à Crosoft qu'il ne faut pas qu'il s'endorme (comme avec IE). Et puis quand t'as du monde à la maison, les faire surfer sur le net et lire leurs mails avec nunux, ça évite de pourrir ton ordi.

Allez Valve, un effort merde  ::):

----------


## JeyG

> J'ajouterais même que Vim est ZE éditeur de texte pour GNU/Linuske


Je préfère nano.

----------


## Shining Shiva

> La référence est énorme! J'adore!


Merci, merci, c'était fait pour mais jme suis dit que ça serait mieux de la faire en VF. Surtout que ça allait être plus compréhensible.

----------


## belou

> Oui, nous sommes des extremistes (au point de rencontrer Stallman IRL ), oui, nous faisons chier votre petit monde bien ordonné, oui, nous pourrissons vos news alors que vous n'en avez rien à foutre, mais quand tout sera verrouillé ou DRMisé, tu nous regretteras, nous les intégristes "barrés et carrés"...


Hey moi je suis pas un intégriste!
J'ai windows et linux à la maison, j'attends pas la meme chose et je fais pas confiance à chaque OS pour la meme chose

----------


## JeyG

> - Que quand on débranche un périph USB et le rebranche ailleurs, il redétecte un nouveau matériel et réinstalle (d'ailleurs, au lieu du CD, tu pointe vers System32 pour qu'il trouve les fichiers à remettre au même endroit, balèze).


Les incohérences sur Windows sont nombreuses, mais ça, j'avoue que ça m'a toujours impressionné :mrgreen: . Quand je suis amené à utiliser du Windows et de l'USB, c'est toujours la même surprise...

----------


## belou

> Viens y. Pas de cul de tomber sur un mec qui te prend au mot et qui gobe pas n'importe quoi... Et au pire si on veut se faire demonter en critiquant betement le kernel de win, je fais suivre un mail a Dave Cutler, parait qu'il casse bien haha


hopla bon alors le kernel linux est en fait une espece de librairie qui n'a pas d'existence propre, dans le sens ou ce n'est pas un programme qui tourne réellement, c'est les processus en mode utilisateurs qui basculent en mode kernel et executent le code kernel chacun a leur tour. Les drivers ne sont que des modules du kernel, des interfaces qui peuvent etre chargées dechargées à chaud, c'est a dire sans rebooter hein. Sous windows le kernel est un programme qui tourne en permanence et auquel les autres programmes font des appels. Donc on va prendre deux programmes utilisateurs qui veulent faire des allocations mémoire :
- sous windows le programme A va demander au kernel de la mémoire, on a deux CPU : A est sur un core, le kernel sur l'autre, puis le programme B demande de la mémoire et donc B est sur un core et le kernel sur l'autre
- sous linux le programme A va passer en mode kernel, récupérer sa memoire et repasser en mode utilisateur pendant que B fait la meme chose sur l'autre CPU
Donc a un instant t ya A et B sur deux CPU.

----------


## vim

C'est aussi le nom de feu mon clerc de daoc. Enfin bref.

Je suis un utilisateur informatique MOYEN, celui que ni les pros linux, ni les pro windows ne cite. 
Celui qui utilise MSN messenger parce que ca lui casse le cul d'utiliser des equivalent incomplets à l'ergonomie douteuse et aux options dont on peut se passer juste parce que c'est du libre. 
Celui qui taffe tout les jours avec Office, qui se contente de wordpad chez lui.
Qui utilise adobe flash (aucun equivalent linux) photoshop (gimp a la limite) et painter (aucun equivalent linux) pour arrondir ses fins de mois.
Qui joue très peu à part à stepmania (qui est open source).
Qui n'a pas envie de tape UNE SEULE FOIS un apt get à la con pour faire quoi que ce soit.
Qui ne veux pas se demander si son matos va fonctionner ou pas.

Bref, que va m'apporter Linux?

----------


## Erokh

> hopla bon alors le kernel linux est en fait une espece de librairie qui n'a pas d'existence propre, dans le sens ou ce n'est pas un programme qui tourne réellement, c'est les processus en mode utilisateurs qui basculent en mode kernel et executent le code kernel chacun a leur tour. Les drivers ne sont que des modules du kernel, des interfaces qui peuvent etre chargées dechargées à chaud, c'est a dire sans rebooter hein. Sous windows le kernel est un programme qui tourne en permanence et auquel les autres programmes font des appels. Donc on va prendre deux programmes utilisateurs qui veulent faire des allocations mémoire :
> - sous windows le programme A va demander au kernel de la mémoire, on a deux CPU : A est sur un core, le kernel sur l'autre, puis le programme B demande de la mémoire et donc B est sur un core et le kernel sur l'autre
> - sous linux le programme A va passer en mode kernel, récupérer sa memoire et repasser en mode utilisateur pendant que B fait la meme chose sur l'autre CPU
> Donc a un instant t ya A et B sur deux CPU.


et ça fait quoi?

----------


## belou

Passons à la mémoire.
Pour allouer de la mémoire linux utilise un systeme de pages avec défaut de page, c'est à dire que la RAM est divisée en petites unités de taille fixe dont la gestion est optimisée (par un systeme d'indexation, de réservation et de cache - c'est pour ca que quand on lance deux fois un meme programme on peut avoir dans les données si on les initialise pas les données de l'execution précédente) de plus c'est une implémentation fénéante, c'est a dire que le kernel de charge que les pages dont il a besoin.
Windows marche par bloc, le programme A a besoin de 200Mo il va calculer ou il peut les caser et s'il peut pas il va deplacer des blocs de mémoire pour pouvoir.
La différence c'est comme donner des rames de papiers plutot que des pages juste ou ya besoin.



Pour la gestion des cores linux, quand un programme monothread se lance il optimise son execution sur les différents cores du systeme, suffit de lancer un gros programme de calcul, ou une grosse compilation et de regarder l'occupation CPU avec l'observateur systeme, tu verras de jolies courbes qui montrent comment les différents processeurs montent en charge alternativement. De plus tu peux forcer tout, c'est à dire que si tu veux que ton programme se lance toujours sur le core1 et que les autres tournent que sur le core 2 pour faire des benchmarks par exemple, ben tu peux.

Je sais pas si j'ai été assez clair, moi je veux juste dire que le kernel linux est optimisé pour être performant dans toutes les situations et qu'on peut le modifier pour qu'il soit optimal dans ce que tu demandes, si jamais tu as envie que tous tes process tournent sur une seul core ben tu peux, si tu as envie que tes process audio soient plutot sur le core2 tu peux :-)




> et ça fait quoi?


ben ca fait que tas photoshop et vlc qui tournent en meme temps plutot que photoshop et le kernel puis vlc et le kernel :-)

----------


## Erokh

> C'est aussi le nom de feu mon clerc de daoc. Enfin bref.
> 
> Je suis un utilisateur informatique MOYEN, celui que ni les pros linux, ni les pro windows ne cite. 
> Celui qui utilise MSN messenger parce que ca lui casse le cul d'utiliser des equivalent incomplets à l'ergonomie douteuse et aux options dont on peut se passer juste parce que c'est du libre. 
> Celui qui taffe tout les jours avec Office, qui se contente de wordpad chez lui.
> Qui utilise adobe flash (aucun equivalent linux) photoshop (gimp a la limite) et painter (aucun equivalent linux) pour arrondir ses fins de mois.
> Qui joue très peu à part à stepmania (qui est open source).
> Qui n'a pas envie de tape UNE SEULE FOIS un apt get à la con pour faire quoi que ce soit.
> Qui ne veux pas se demander si son matos va fonctionner ou pas.
> ...


la gratuité en échange d'un peu plus de ton temps?
Il est clair que linux nécessite un minimum d'investissement perso, ne serait-ce que pour trouver quel logiciel 'nux est l'équivalent de quel log 'dows. Il y a aussi l'apprentissage des fonctionnalités du système, etc. Mais en général ces connaissances une fois acquises, on n'a plus besoin d'aller en chercher d'autres.
Donc à part la période de transition où il faut trouver d'autres habitudes, je ne pense pas que 'nux soit plus contraignant que 'dows. 

Ensuite, si tu veux trouver un nouveau logiciel pour faire telle ou telle chose sous 'nux, c'est la même recherche que pour le faire sous windows, donc ça ne change pas grand chose (sauf le fait que tu vas downloader le premier et sûrement acheter le deuxième  :;):  )

----------


## JeyG

> Qui n'a pas envie de tape UNE SEULE FOIS un apt get à la con pour faire quoi que ce soit.


Quel est le plus con pour installer firefox :
-Allez sur google, tapper firefox, cliquer sur le résultat pour se retrouver sur une page mozilla-france, cliquer sur "télécharger", attendre le dl, cliquer sur l'icone d'installation, cliquer sur suivant, suivant, suivant, suivant, suivant...
-Ouvrir un terminal et taper _apt-get install firefox

 
_

----------


## flibulin bulard

> C'est aussi le nom de feu mon clerc de daoc. Enfin bref.
> 
> Je suis un utilisateur informatique MOYEN, celui que ni les pros linux, ni les pro windows ne cite. 
> Celui qui utilise MSN messenger parce que ca lui casse le cul d'utiliser des equivalent incomplets à l'ergonomie douteuse et aux options dont on peut se passer juste parce que c'est du libre. 
> Celui qui taffe tout les jours avec Office, qui se contente de wordpad chez lui.
> Qui utilise adobe flash (aucun equivalent linux) photoshop (gimp a la limite) et painter (aucun equivalent linux) pour arrondir ses fins de mois.
> Qui joue très peu à part à stepmania (qui est open source).
> Qui n'a pas envie de tape UNE SEULE FOIS un apt get à la con pour faire quoi que ce soit.
> Qui ne veux pas se demander si son matos va fonctionner ou pas.
> ...


-msn c'est de la merde, je suis obligé d'utiliser pidgin pour me connecter a cette saloperie de réseau pour faire plaisir a mes rares potes... et parler de trucs privés entre potes sur le net, c'est con, alors en plus sur un réseau microsoft, c'est plus de la connerie, c'est un don providentiel pour tout marketteux statisticiens...
-open office est cool tu sais...
-flash 9 est dispo sous nux... se renseigner un minimum avant de poster des anneries...
-photoshop: au mieux ta gimp, au pire ta wine pour le lancer. pour painter c'est pareil, sauf qu'a la place de gimp ta krita
-stepmania est dispo sous nux
-pas besoin tout est graphique
-qui ne tente rien n'a rien

que va t'apporter linux? que des emmerdes si tu continue dans la mauvaise foi.

----------


## belou

en plus ceux qui utilisent linux ont une plus grosse bite que ceux sous windows:
http://dev.tufuncion.com/bigger-penises-linux

Je ne crois pas qu'ils aient assez d'utilisateurs des deux systemes femelles.

----------


## Erokh

> ben ca fait que tas photoshop et vlc qui tournent en meme temps plutot que photoshop et le kernel puis vlc et le kernel :-)


Et c'est si dérangeant que ça? je veux dire, je me doute bien qu'il y a une perte de perf de l'un par rapport à l'autre, mais est-ce que c'est si gênant que ça? un dual core peut largement supporter la charge d'un toshop+vlc, peu importe comment ils sont répartis, non?

et puis si on veut pinailler, on peut se demander quel est l'intérêt de regarder une vidéo tout en bossant sous toshop :P

----------


## George Sable

> Merci, merci, c'était fait pour mais jme suis dit que ça serait mieux de la faire en VF. Surtout que ça allait être plus compréhensible.


J'ai pas compris moi...
On doit pas être de la même génération  ::unsure::  

_@Vim
Qui n'a pas envie de tape UNE SEULE FOIS un apt get à la con pour faire quoi que ce soit._
Autant je peux comprendre le reste de ton argumentation (surtout si tu te fiches complétement du versant libre), autant là j'ai du mal à comprendre.
Mettre à jour l'ensemble de ton système en cliquant sur un bouton, ça ne t'intéresse pas ? Pouvoir installer des milliers de programmes d'une manière simple, automatique et sécurisée, le tout graphiquement (oui, il y a des interfaces graphiques à apt), ça ne t'interesse pas ? Pouvoir tout désinstaller proprement en 2 clics (pas comme sous windows où plein de trucs traine dans la base de registre même après désinstallation), ça ne te tente pas non plus ?

Honnêtement, je ne comprends pas.

----------


## belou

tu as deja remarque comment windows rame quand tu as fini de jouer, a BF2 par exemple ou comment il mets du temps a se lancer?
Ben tu aurais pas ca sous linux:
- il ne faut pas deplacer de bloc kde données, chaque page pointe vers la suivante (principe des listes chainées)
- a partir du moment ou un programme n'utilise plus des pages elles sont dispos tout de suite sans

Pour ce qui est des programmes en memoire j'ai pris un exemple trivial, mais faut voir tout ce qui tourne sur ta becane :
- reseau
- dialogue avec le hard
- affichage de l'ecran (d'ailleurs y aurait a dire la aussi ...)
- gestion de la sécurité...

Ce ne sont que des exemples a la con encore mais c'est pour ca que je dis que le multi coeurs est mieux géré sous linuske :-)

----------


## Erokh

> -msn c'est de la merde, je suis obligé d'utiliser pidgin pour me connecter a cette saloperie de réseau pour faire plaisir a mes rares potes... et parler de trucs privés entre potes sur le net, c'est con, alors en plus sur un réseau microsoft, c'est plus de la connerie, c'est un don providentiel pour tout marketteux statisticiens...
> -open office est cool tu sais...


-clair que MSN a ses lourdeurs et ses défauts. Et je pluzzune totalmeent: Microsoft ne fait que nous espionner, il voit tout ce qu'on dit sur MSN et le revend à des marketteux qui nous spamment ensuite avec des penis enlargers  ::rolleyes:: 
-la dernière fois que j'ai testé Open Office il y a 1an-1an et 1/2, il y avais encore pas mal de problèmes de compatibilité avec les docments word (des trucs souligné qui passent en gras, des machins centrés qui ne l'étaient plus, des changements de police,...). Sans compter l'interface qui n'était pas des plus accessibles. Ca a sûrement changé d'ici là remarque...

----------


## George Sable

> mouaiff... ça reste quand même un machin bien technique, et l'utilisateur moyen s'en fout un peu je pense. Ca peut jouer sur un mec qui va avoir besoin de puissance de calcul, et qui s'y connait, mais ça représente quoi? 1% des utilisateurs?


Même si l'utilisateur ne sait pas comment ça se passe, il le ressent bien dans la fluidité au quotidien. Je le vois tout les jours entre mon pc au bureau sous xp et mon portable perso sous GNU/Linux, alors que le premier est bien plus puissant que le second.

----------


## Iro

> Ouais 
> C'était à l'occasion d'une flash mob anti-DRM dans une fnac parisienne.


Ah oui, t'es un hippie pur et dur !!

----------


## Erokh

> tu as deja remarque comment windows rame quand tu as fini de jouer, a BF2 par exemple ou comment il mets du temps a se lancer?
> Ben tu aurais pas ca sous linux:
> - il ne faut pas deplacer de bloc kde données, chaque page pointe vers la suivante (principe des listes chainées)
> - a partir du moment ou un programme n'utilise plus des pages elles sont dispos tout de suite sans
> 
> Pour ce qui est des programmes en memoire j'ai pris un exemple trivial, mais faut voir tout ce qui tourne sur ta becane :
> - reseau
> - dialogue avec le hard
> - affichage de l'ecran (d'ailleurs y aurait a dire la aussi ...)
> ...


okay, donc le fait que mon PC se traine quand je quitte un jeu serait dû à ça, d'accord. Mais je ne trouve pas ça si gênant: ça dure au grand max une minute, donc bon, il suffit d'être patient... Et je réitère: pour l'utilisateur moyen, ce n'est pas un argument super important ça, la gestion de la mémoire qui empêhce les freezes d'une demi seconde.

Et soit tu as répondu et j'ai rien capté, soit tu te défile: la réservation mémoire sous windows n'est-elle pas meiux pour le jeu que celle de linux, étant donné que chaque réservation prend un certain temps?

----------


## Tramb

Moi ce qui me fait le plus chier dans Windows dans ma vie de tous les jours (développement MSVC8 d'un projet de taille moyenne (un jeu Pc & 360) sur XP quad-core 4Go) c'est vraiment NTFS et les IOs.
Quelle merde, j'en peux plus de me taper des freezes sur une config pareille alors que les CPUs tournent à vide, et pas la peine de me demander de me justifier, même MS le sait vu qu'ils voulaient le ditcher pour Vista...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Tu as deja remarque comment windows rame quand tu as fini de jouer, a BF2 par exemple ou comment il mets du temps a se lancer?
> Ben tu aurais pas ca sous linux.


Mon Pc ne rame pas du tout quand je lance un jeu, et surtout pas BF2...


EDIT: Et pour quitter, c'est même très rapide. Pareil que pour Alt+Tab, j'avais testé FEAR et HL² en même temps, et là ça mettait du temps je l'avoue. Genre 4-5secondes. Mais ça ne me dérange pas.

----------


## JeyG

> -la dernière fois que j'ai testé Open Office il y a 1an-1an et 1/2, il y avais encore pas mal de problèmes de compatibilité avec les docments word (des trucs souligné qui passent en gras, des machins centrés qui ne l'étaient plus, des changements de police,...). Sans compter l'interface qui n'était pas des plus accessibles. Ca a sûrement changé d'ici là remarque...


Si tu n'es pas content, il y a abiword, aussi.

----------


## George Sable

> okay, donc le fait que mon PC se traine quand je quitte un jeu serait dû à ça, d'accord. Mais je ne trouve pas ça si gênant: ça dure au grand max une minute, donc bon, il suffit d'être patient... Et je réitère: pour l'utilisateur moyen, ce n'est pas un argument super important ça, la gestion de la mémoire qui empêhce les freezes d'une demi seconde.


Si, c'est important. Ca fait partie de l'impression globale laissée par le système, et c'est comme pour les jeux on sait tous qu'un truc fluide est bien plus agréable qu'un saccadé.

----------


## Shining Shiva

> J'ai pas compris moi...
> On doit pas être de la même génération


Bah la fin de Conan The Barbarian, le flim de John Millius quoi... On est peut-être pas de la même génération mais ça reste "intemporel", au moins autant que Star Wars et Camp 731.

----------


## vim

> -msn c'est de la merde, je suis obligé d'utiliser pidgin pour me connecter a cette saloperie de réseau pour faire plaisir a mes rares potes...
> *Ce qui n'est pas mon cas*
> -open office est cool tu sais...
> *Tout a fait, mais comme je l'ai dis wordpad me suffit*
> -flash 9 est dispo sous nux... se renseigner un minimum avant de poster des anneries...
> *Flash player 9 est dispo, pas flash 8... applique tes lecons de morales a toi même avant toute chose*
> -photoshop: au mieux ta gimp, au pire ta wine pour le lancer. pour painter c'est pareil, sauf qu'a la place de gimp ta krita
> *gimp est tout a fait logique, krita moins.*
> -stepmania est dispo sous nux
> ...


Je conçoit parfaitement qu'on puisse ne pas être d'accord et qu'on puisse trouver son bonheur avec nux, mais d'où viens ce besoin maladif de harceler n'impôrte qui pour le faire passer a cet OS qui n'a aucune garantie de le contenter?

Ce que je voulais dire c'est que dans mon cas, Linux ne m'apporte strictement RIEN, au contraire même. Et je ne suis pas tout seul. Et je vois pas en quoi c'est un crime de lèse majesté que de le dire.

EDIT:



> Autant je peux comprendre le reste de ton argumentation (surtout si tu te fiches complétement du versant libre), autant là j'ai du mal à comprendre.
> Mettre à jour l'ensemble de ton système en cliquant sur un bouton, ça ne t'intéresse pas ? Pouvoir installer des milliers de programmes d'une manière simple, automatique et sécurisée, le tout graphiquement (oui, il y a des interfaces graphiques à apt), ça ne t'interesse pas ? Pouvoir tout désinstaller proprement en 2 clics (pas comme sous windows où plein de trucs traine dans la base de registre même après désinstallation), ça ne te tente pas non plus ?
> 
> Honnêtement, je ne comprends pas.


J'avoue que vue sous cet angle c'est plus convainquant concernant ce point

----------


## XWolverine

> -la dernière fois que j'ai testé Open Office il y a 1an-1an et 1/2, il y avais encore pas mal de problèmes de compatibilité avec les docments word (des trucs souligné qui passent en gras, des machins centrés qui ne l'étaient plus, des changements de police,...). Sans compter l'interface qui n'était pas des plus accessibles. Ca a sûrement changé d'ici là remarque...


Moi, la dernière fois, c'était pour le boulot, quand le Word 2003 du portable du boulot du collègue n'était pas foutu d'exporter le doc dans un format lisible par mon Word 2000 (en Word 2000, en Word 6, en RTF => aucun n'a marché). J'ai lancé Open Office, ouvert le doc format 2003, enregistré en Word 2000 et ouvert sans pb sous Mon Word 2000.
Merci Crosoft, ça la fout mal, quand même  ::XD::

----------


## Shining Shiva

> Je conçoit parfaitement qu'on puisse ne pas être d'accord et qu'on puisse trouver son bonheur avec nux, mais d'où viens ce besoin maladif de harceler n'impôrte qui pour le faire passer a cet OS qui n'a aucune garantie de le contenter?
> 
> Ce que je voulais dire c'est que dans mon cas, Linux ne m'apporte strictement RIEN, au contraire même. Et je ne suis pas tout seul. Et je vois pas en quoi c'est un crime de lèse majesté que de le dire.


Je plussoie, Vim vambindoowa (comprennent qui peuvent).

----------


## XWolverine

> Je conçoit parfaitement qu'on puisse ne pas être d'accord et qu'on puisse trouver son bonheur avec nux, mais d'où viens ce besoin maladif de harceler n'impôrte qui pour le faire passer a cet OS qui n'a aucune garantie de le contenter?
> 
> Ce que je voulais dire c'est que dans mon cas, Linux ne m'apporte strictement RIEN, au contraire même. Et je ne suis pas tout seul. Et je vois pas en quoi c'est un crime de lèse majesté que de le dire.


Essayer. Te tenir au courant. Dénigrer en connaissance de cause, pourquoi pas.

Tu reste toujours sur les mêmes softs sans regarder s'il y a mieux ? Tu gardes toujours la même voiture ? Tu regardes toujours les mêmes chaînes ? Tu lis pas les tests de CPC pour voir si y'a des jeux mieux qui sortent ?
C'est devenu facile d'essayer un OS. Au pire, t'as VMWare si t'as pas envie d'installer un dual boot. Maintenant, si tu t'en fous et que tes besoins sur ton PC sont basiques, ben c'est dommage, parce que c'est justement là que Linux a à t'apporter (au début, du moins).

----------


## Angelina

bref, j'ai bien suivi le debat... (a peu pres hein, faut po deconner non plus) 

et la seule phrase que j'ai retenu, et qui a mon sens, resume parfaitement la problematique, et mettera tout le monde d'accord...









> Nan attends, windows ok, linux avec plaisir, mais mac c'est pour les paydays, c'est bien connu!

----------


## belou

Pour répondre à l'autre zygoto donc j'ai oublié le nom, ben non c'est pas mieux pour les jeux, parce que c'est pas mieux de maniere generale, les jeux sont juste les trucs les plus exigeant en matiere de ressource pour ce qui peut tourner sur une pc classique, le systeme de memoire paginé est super rapide, que ce soit à l'allocation ou à la libération.
Ton jeu il demande la mémoire au fur et a mesure, donc quand par exemple tu as disons 500 Mo de memoire contigue disponible, au debut tu demande 100, puis 200, puis 300, puis 400 la ca se passe +/- bien sous windows mais quand tu commences a demander 600 puis 700 windows va freezer le lancement du jeu, essayer de reorganiser sa memoire pour faire de la place, pour 600Mo puis quand tu demandes 700 il va encore freezer faire de la palce etc
Sous linux c'est le meme temps tu veux 700 pages ok ca prends 700 fois le temps de charger une page, ca ralentit pas.
Donc je me defile pas c'et juste mieux pensé.

----------


## vim

> Essayer. Te tenir au courant. Dénigrer en connaissance de cause, pourquoi pas.
> 
> Tu reste toujours sur les mêmes softs sans regarder s'il y a mieux ? Tu gardes toujours la même voiture ? Tu regardes toujours les mêmes chaînes ? Tu lis pas les tests de CPC pour voir si y'a des jeux mieux qui sortent ?
> C'est devenu facile d'essayer un OS. Au pire, t'as VMWare si t'as pas envie d'installer un dual boot. Maintenant, si tu t'en fous et que tes besoins sur ton PC sont basiques, ben c'est dommage, parce que c'est justement là que Linux a à t'apporter (au début, du moins).


Dis moi où je denigre quelque chose, car cela n'est pas mon intention.
Oui je regarde s'il y a mieux. Seulement, pour le moment et en ce qui me concerne, rien sur nux ne me satisfait dans la mesure ou je n'ai pas envie de faire la girouette en multiboot, que j'utilise souvent plusieurs applis en même temps et que mon PC n'est pas assez bon pour faire mumuse avec la virtualisation etc. Point. J'esperait avoir été clair là dessus.
J'aurais plus interet a regarder du coté de macOS.

----------


## George Sable

> je n'ai pas envie de faire la girouette en multiboot, que j'utilise souvent plusieurs applis en même temps et que mon PC n'est pas assez bon pour faire mumuse avec la virtualisation etc.


Pour mon boulot, je fais tourner office dans un windows xp par dessus mon GNU/Linux sans aucun problème, le tout sur mon celeron M 1.4 ghz avec 512 de ram. Et mes appli GNU standards qui tournent comme d'habitude.

----------


## Angelina

et pendant ce temps la... Jade s'est tirée avec un marketeux-commercial-chauve-qui-vend-des-ps3.



 ::unsure:: 








http://www.canardplus.com/actus/5887...-plus-il-pleut

----------


## belou

> et pendant ce temps la... Jade s'est tirée avec un marketeux-commercial-chauve-qui-vend-des-ps3.


s'il a une ps3 ya peut etre linux dessus :-)

----------


## vim

Des fichiers image de plusieurs dizaines de MO minimum + flash pèse un chouia plus lourd qu'office tu en conviendra sans parler de painter.

C'est ton experience, c'est la mienne comme je l'ai sous entendu, dans ton cas c'est bon, pas dans le miens même si, je l'avoue, je n'ai pas tenté. Mais vu comme mon PC rame deja en l'etat, j'ose à peine imaginer le desastre.

----------


## Erokh

> ben non c'est pas mieux pour les jeux, parce que c'est pas mieux de maniere generale, les jeux sont juste les trucs les plus exigeant en matiere de ressource pour ce qui peut tourner sur une pc classique, le systeme de memoire paginé est super rapide, que ce soit à l'allocation ou à la libération.
> Ton jeu il demande la mémoire au fur et a mesure, donc quand par exemple tu as disons 500 Mo de memoire contigue disponible, au debut tu demande 100, puis 200, puis 300, puis 400 la ca se passe +/- bien sous windows mais quand tu commences a demander 600 puis 700 windows va freezer le lancement du jeu, essayer de reorganiser sa memoire pour faire de la place, pour 600Mo puis quand tu demandes 700 il va encore freezer faire de la palce etc
> Sous linux c'est le meme temps tu veux 700 pages ok ca prends 700 fois le temps de charger une page, ca ralentit pas.
> Donc je me defile pas c'et juste mieux pensé.


okay. Donc en dessous d'une certaine quantité de mémoire demandée, un windows sera plus efficace vu qu'il fera moins de requêtes d'allocation mémoire, si je comprends bien. En contrepartie, Linux sera plus efficace sur les jeux récents, qui eux demandent beaucoup plus de mémoire. Du coup on peut se dire que c'est ballot, que les jeux récents ne passent que sous windows et que des jeux plus anciens passent sous 'nux

Je ne te cherche pas, hein belou: je suis curieux, et tu as réveillé mon intérêt, donc je cherche juste à apprendre/ m'informer  :;): 

Et je ne t'ai pas accusr de te défiler: j'émettais seulement les deux yppothèses possible au fait que je n'avais pas vu la réponse à cette question précise. Pour le coup tu y as répondu, maintenant, mais je suis rassuré: j'avais bien compris et tu n'avais pas répondu dans ton post précédent :P

----------


## George Sable

> Mais vu comme mon PC rame deja en l'etat, j'ose à peine imaginer le désastre.


Et tu n'as pas pensé que ton pc rame à cause de windows ? Moi, sur la même machine, windows en natif rame (même juste après une réinstallation complète) tandis que Windows virtualisé par dessus GNU/Linux tourne impeccablement  :;): 

PS : au fait, tu n'as pas répondu à ma question (et ta réponse m'interesse) : http://www.canardplus.com/forums/index.php...st&p=491873

----------


## Galaad

23 pages ? Washa !
Y'a encore du monde sur ce topic ? Faut aller flooder les autres, y'en a un sur la PS3 qui vient d'arriver, ça met tout le monde d'accord :D

Je maintiens que pour le consommateur c'est mieux d'avoir le choix de la plateforme .... mais il faudrait modifier les façons de développer et s'orienter vers le multiplateforme ce que Direct X ne permet pas .... et OpenGL prend du retard et ne permet pas de faire tout ce que permet Direct X à savoir Son / Graphisme / Contrôleurs de jeux, il faut pour cela s'orienter vers d'autres solutions comme OpenAL.

Au fait on parlait bien de Steam au début ? Me rappelle plus   ::happy2::

----------


## mOrice

> OpenGL prend du retard et ne permet pas de faire tout ce que permet Direct X à savoir Son / Graphisme / Contrôleurs de jeux, il faut pour cela s'orienter vers d'autres solutions comme OpenA


Quand on veut on peut !
Vive Carmack !

----------


## vim

> Et bien qu'est-ce que tu attends alors ?  
> Et tu n'as pas pensé que ton pc rame à cause de windows ? Moi, sur la même machine, windows en natif rame (même juste après une réinstallation complète) tandis que Windows virtualisé par dessus GNU/Linux tourne impeccablement 
> 
> PS : au fait, tu n'as pas répondu à ma question (et ta réponse m'interesse) : http://www.canardplus.com/forums/index.php...st&p=491873


J'attend d'avoir un PC qui, sans virtualisation aucune ou bidule de meme genre, de rame pas.
Je pars du principe que si mon PC rame, c'est pas un OS supplémentaire en surcouche qui va améliorer le schmilblick : )

Concernant ta question, j'ai dit que tourné sous cet angle cela était effectivement interessant et un très bon plus. Decris comme cela, evidemment je saute dessus.
J'ai choisi "apt get" comme un exemple parmi tant d'autre, ce que je voulais illustrer, c'est juste le fait que les lignes de commandes me donnent des boutons. C'est con, je sais.

----------


## vectra

> Pour mon boulot, je fais tourner office dans un windows xp par dessus mon GNU/Linux sans aucun problème, le tout sur mon celeron M 1.4 ghz avec 512 de ram. Et mes appli GNU standards qui tournent comme d'habitude.



Comment tu fais, par simple curiosité?
Depuis hier, je me suis décidé à tester Wine et crossover...

----------


## belou

> Quand on veut on peut !
> Vive Carmack !


Ouais opengl a la base c'est pour l'industrie hein.

----------


## vectra

> J'ajouterais même que Vim est ZE éditeur de texte pour GNU/Linuske


Peuh, vive Emacs!

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Salut Erokh !
> Arf non windows ne sera pas plus efficace!!
> C'est un exemple trivial pour te faire comprendre le mode de fonctionnement des deux.
> Dans tous les cas linux est plus efficace sur les petites comme sur les grosses demandes, si les jeux recents étaient portés par les éditeurs de jeux sous linux ils tourneraient mieux parce que 
> 1- le systeme demande moins de ressource et y aurait plus besoin d'avoir 2 Go de memoire pour faire tourner l'OS + le jeu
> 2- l'acces a la memoire serait + rapide grace au systeme de pagination
> Ouais opengl a la base c'est pour l'industrie hein.



Ouais mais en attendant ce n'est toujours pas le cas, et je ne crois pas que cela va arriver tout de suite.
Donc pour le moment, c'est Windows   ::ninja::

----------


## belou

> Peuh, vive Emacs!


Stallman forever.

----------


## George Sable

_@Vim
J'attend d'avoir un PC qui, sans virtualisation aucune ou bidule de meme genre, de rame pas.
Je pars du principe que si mon PC rame, c'est pas un OS supplémentaire en surcouche qui va améliorer le schmilblick : )_
Bah oui, mais justement, chez moi ça marche, même si c'est complètement illogique. Le windows émulé est plus fluide qu'un windows natif, même avec le système GNU/Linux qui tourne en plus.
Honnêtement, je ne saurais pas te dire comment ça se fait, ni même d'où ça vient, mais je le constate bien. Peut-être que c'est dû au fait  que le système ne s'encrasse pas grâce à la remise à zéro perpétuelle de l'image de windows (en gros, après avoir installé windows et les appli, j'ai pris une "photo" du système, et je boot toujours sur celle-ci. Le système est donc "comme neuf" à chaque boot). Ou peut-être que les drivers pour la machine virtuelle sont extrêmement bien finalisés ? Ou bien à cause du fait que je n'ai pas d'antivirus ni firewall en plus vu que j'ai coupé l'accès au net pour le windows virtualisé ? Je ne sais pas.

Bon, cela dit, si c'est pour faire tourner des appli bien lourdes comme painter, ça risque d'être une autre paire de manche, c'est vrai.

_@Vim
Concernant ta question, j'ai dit que tourné sous cet angle cela était effectivement interessant et un très bon plus. Decris comme cela, evidemment je saute dessus.
J'ai choisi "apt get" comme un exemple parmi tant d'autre, ce que je voulais illustrer, c'est juste le fait que les lignes de commandes me donnent des boutons. C'est con, je sais._
Ok  ::): 
N'empêche, la ligne de commande ça rocks, même si ça paraît barbare au premier abord  ::): 

_@vectra
Comment tu fais, par simple curiosité?
Depuis hier, je me suis décidé à tester Wine et crossover..._
Rien à voir avec Wine. Wine c'est une implémentation d'API, pour faire tourner directement les appli windows sur GNU/Linux. Là, je parle de faire tourner un système windows en entier. C'est plus lourd, mais ça marche aussi beaucoup mieux.

Regarde donc ici : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/virtualisation

----------


## getcha

Ouai moi aussi windows XP est bien plus rapide sous Linux avec VirtualBox. 

Grace au libre   ::happy2::

----------


## Sybylle

> Ouai moi aussi windows XP est bien plus rapide sous Linux avec VirtualBox. 
> 
> Grace au libre


Oui je confirme XD
J'ai testé et ça m'a bluffé.
J'ai essayé avec vmware (que je connais un peu plus pour l'avoir utilisé sous doze) et virtualbox est quand même plus rapide et offre un meilleur rendu.
J'ai pas encore testé d'installer et de lancer un jeu gourmand sur ce genre de machine. Je ne sais pas si ça marche...

Je le note pour ce soir XD

----------


## George Sable

> J'ai pas encore testé d'installer et de lancer un jeu gourmand sur ce genre de machine. Je ne sais pas si ça marche...


Malheureusement, non, l'accès à la carte graphique n'est pas encore du tout au point. Mais ça devrait finir par arriver  ::):

----------


## tenshu

> C'est ici pour les trolls ?
> 
> Je comprends pas très bien le principe de dire le mien est mieux que le tien, etc.
> Chaque OS a ses avantages (gratuit ou pas, applis pros ou pas, jeux ou pas, etc.)
> Pour le reste, ils font tous plus ou moins la même chose... 
> Comme notamment nous briser les burnes quand ils fonctionnent pas.


Absolument pas Windows est "Defective by design"

http://defectivebydesign.org/

----------


## John John

> Non, tu comprends pas. MP3 est sous licence, tu peux pas l'utiliser dans un logiciel sans casquer où te mettre hors-la-loi. 
> D'où ogg, que tu peux d'ailleurs voir dans plein de jeux.


Tu as raison. C'est vrai que je parlais plutôt d'un point de vue utilisateur, et que je négligeais la partie encodage... N'empèche, y'a plein de baladeur MP3, de lecteur MP3, etc. Pas OGG. Ce format est-il sorti du cadre purement informatique ?   ::blink::  




> t'es probablement ni un developpeur, ni un étudiant en informatique. Ca n'est pas sale, mais ne fais pas de l'ethnocentrisme non plus.
> j'ai pas dit que les devs sous windows sont tous des petits joueurs, je dis que linux prend tout son intérêt comme platte-forme de dev. Pour un usage MSN/CS, c'est tout de suite moins enthousiasmant...


Là tu me fais un peu mal... j'ai un diplôme d'info et j'ai commencé en codant. Mais tu as un peu raison, j'aimais pas trop pisser des lignes donc je suis pas trop bien placé pour parler "confort des plate-fome de developpement". Je ne souhaite pas du tout comparer les deux OS, y'a un forum pour ça, et de toute façon je ne suis pas assez callé sur aucun des deux.   ::unsure::

----------


## vectra

> Là tu me fais un peu mal... j'ai un diplôme d'info et j'ai commencé en codant. Mais tu as un peu raison, j'aimais pas trop pisser des lignes donc je suis pas trop bien placé pour parler "confort des plate-fome de developpement"


Désolé, le shotgun, ca ventile large... Et comme déjà dit à Angelina, je suis un gros connard. voilà...

C'est difficile de dire qu'un OS est le meilleur pour l'administration, l'usage en serveur, le dev, etc, etc, vu qu'aucun OS ne ferait la bêtise d'être absent d'un secteur clé. Après, on peut discuter de l'approche utilisée, du public visé et des résultats atteints. En ce qui concerne Unix, ca met généralement d'accord pas mal de gens que c'est une platte-forme de dev' qu'elle est bien. La grande vitalité de la production sous linux (hors des jeux) en est un bon indicateur, même si certains argueront que le soutien et l'implication du secteur de l'éducation et de la recherche est  en partie responsable de cette "curiosité".

----------


## fwouedd

y'a pas que le soucis des jeux avec linux : les softs pro dans la plupart des domaines (administration, grande distribution, professions medicales et para médicales, transports, travail du son, graphisme et des centaines d'autres) ne sortent pas sur linux, ou alors dans des versions open source avec lesquels tu n'as pas de services si tu es en panne.

Parce que bon, c'est bien gentil un truc stable, mais le jour ou ca plante, et ca plantera forcement, si la seule solution est de passer 4h a chercher l'infos sur le net puisqu'il n'y a aucun service technique a contacter, c'est 4h de chomage technique, ca coute des ronds.

Donc vous en dites ce que vous voulez, mais aujourd'hui, si y'a pas de jeux et si la plupart des professions sont sous windows ou MacOs, c'est que c'est un truc de Geek, ni plus ni moins.

Et puis, les dev sont meme pas foutu d'optimiser avec un seul OS a cause du nombre de config probable, c'est pas en ajoutant un OS que ca va s'ameliorer.

----------


## vectra

> Parce que bon, c'est bien gentil un truc stable, mais le jour ou ca plante, et ca plantera forcement, si la seule solution est de passer 4h a chercher l'infos sur le net puisqu'il n'y a aucun service technique a contacter, c'est 4h de chomage technique, ca coute des ronds.


Oui, mais rien à voir avec l'OS. Quand tu fais du dev ou de la R&D, c'est simplement ton travail.


*
Donc vous en dites ce que vous voulez, mais aujourd'hui, si y'a pas de jeux et si la plupart des professions sont sous windows ou MacOs, c'est que c'est un truc de Geek, ni plus ni moins.
*

C'est sans doute que tu n'en es pas vraiment un, même sous Windows. Enfin, tant mieux pour toi: tu as sans doute une vie sociale, voire même une petite-amie   ::w00t::  

En général, les arguments du genre: "chez Spanghero SA, leader de la distribution de viande dans l'Aude, on connait pas bien ces trucs avec Unix. Ca doit pas être des gens très sérieux, tous ceux qui travaillent avec ca au émaillti et à berquelet", ca vaut ce que ca vaut.

*
"Et puis, les dev sont meme pas foutu d'optimiser avec un seul OS a cause du nombre de config probable, c'est pas en ajoutant un OS que ca va s'ameliorer."*

De manière générale, les applications ne s'occupent pas du bas niveau: c'est pour cela qu'on a des OS. Sinon, effectivement, le support d'un OS par des drivers de qualité est absolument vital: comme déjà dit, linux ne s'en tire pas mal du tout, même s'il y a des marques à éviter (ATI, SB, etc...).

----------


## Sybylle

> Parce que bon, c'est bien gentil un truc stable, mais le jour ou ca plante, et ca plantera forcement, si la seule solution est de passer 4h a chercher l'infos sur le net puisqu'il n'y a aucun service technique a contacter, c'est 4h de chomage technique, ca coute des ronds.
> 
> Donc vous en dites ce que vous voulez, mais aujourd'hui, si y'a pas de jeux et si la plupart des professions sont sous windows ou MacOs, c'est que c'est un truc de Geek, ni plus ni moins.


Faux.
Le support technique pour Linux existe avec de nombreuses entreprise (https://www.redhat.com/apps/support/ et http://www.ubuntu.com/support par exemple).
La vérité c'est que les gens ont peur que cela ne marche pas, ou n'ont pas envie de se fatiguer à réfléchir quand ça marche avec le système actuel (vielle règle Windows: "pourquoi toucher quand ça marche?")
La décision du passage à Linux est (trop) souvent [dans les entreprises] dépendante des finances, ou plutôt de la volonté de baisser les coût.

Concernant la deuxième partie, pas d'accord.
Apple et Microsoft ont commencé leurs carrière bien avant la naissance de Linux (https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/rhasan/lin...he%20Beginning) et n'ont pas eu accès aux mêmes moyens que ces deux sociétés (partenariat avec IBM pour Microsoft, qui à l'époque était LA société informatique, très grands succès d'Apple à ses débuts).

Linux est plus jeune, mais s'avère être un concurent de plus en plus sérieux pour Microsoft sur le marché des entreprises.
Pour le grand public, il commence à se faire entendre doucement.
On verra à l'avenir, mais Linux est déjà dans les consoles, dans les Box, et même dans les robots sur Mars

Quant aux serveurs...
http://www.itfacts.biz/index.php?id=P2166
1 quart du marché en 2008? On fêtera les 17 ans de Linux et les 27 de Microsoft/Apple?

Quant à la fiabilité et sa flexibilité...
http://www.vnunet.com/vnunet/news/2124548/...er-images-earth
http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS5714800202.html
La Nasa l'installe pour gérer une part de plus en plus grande des ses systèmes, embarqués ou non.

----------


## Ash_Crow

Je survole de loin ce topic à trolls depuis le début, et en lisant ça je regrette pas :



> Elive (un des nombreux linux ultra light) disponible en livecd (donc pas besoin de l'installer).
> Je l'ai donné à une amie qui a un vieux compaq (dans le genre PII 450Mhz et 192Mo de ram).
> Elle n'avait besoin de son PC que pour tout autre besoin que les jeux (collections de photos, net, mail...)


Elive   ::blink::   Connaît pas cette distro, tiens... Je vais voir ce que WP dit dessus : "Elive est une distribution de GNU/Linux basée sur Debian, plus précisement la branche "etch". Sa particularité est de fonctionner avec l'environnement de bureau Enlightenment au lieu des classiques GNOME ou KDE, ce qui en fait un système rapide, simple, mais néanmoins puissant." 

Enlightenment  ::w00t::  J'avais testé ça vite fait y'a deux trois ans quand je passais mes certifs Linux LPI, ça m'avait bien plu mais aussi un peu rebuté par certains côtés (manque de maturité)... Ca a du s'améliorer depuis, si tu as mis une débutante à Linux dessus (surtout avec une base Debian derrière O_o)

Bon, je grave ça ce soir, et je teste dans les jours qui viennent.

----------


## Sybylle

> Je survole de loin ce topic à trolls depuis le début, et en lisant ça je regrette pas :
> Elive    Connaît pas cette distro, tiens... Je vais voir ce que WP dit dessus : "Elive est une distribution de GNU/Linux basée sur Debian, plus précisement la branche "etch". Sa particularité est de fonctionner avec l'environnement de bureau Enlightenment au lieu des classiques GNOME ou KDE, ce qui en fait un système rapide, simple, mais néanmoins puissant." 
> 
> Enlightenment  J'avais testé ça vite fait y'a deux trois ans quand je passais mes certifs Linux LPI, ça m'avait bien plu mais aussi un peu rebuté par certains côtés (manque de maturité)... Ca a du s'améliorer depuis, si tu as mis une débutante à Linux dessus (surtout avec une base Debian derrière O_o)
> 
> Bon, je grave ça ce soir, et je teste dans les jours qui viennent.


Héhé ^^
Alors gaffe...Faut une petite contribution pour le DL
Il existe en torrent aussi qq part, mais à priori c'est une distro modifiée à priori (enfin elle marche en live-CD mais il semble qu'il y ai qqs problèmes après l'installation).
Je l'ai vraiment trouvé simple d'utilisation, et assez agréable à l'oeil malgré la puissance de la becane.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Héhé ^^
> Alors gaffe...Faut une petite contribution pour le DL


Oui, j'ai vu ça, et je trouve ça plutôt moyen pour ceux qui veulent juste tester. Surtout que la valeur ajoutée par rapport au fait de faire un "apt-get install enlightenment" sur ma Debian ne saute pas au yeux. Il y a quoi en plus qui justifie de raquer ?

----------


## Thundax-le-Barbare

Et que pensez de mon choix qui s'est porté sur le "Mandriva Spring 2007 Powerpack" non il n'a pas de "+" parce que je ne suis quand même pas une entreprise   ::):  ?

A vous lire j'ai eu envie d'essayer...

Mes parents croient que je vais me compliquer la vie   ::(:  

Pourtant j'ai envie d'un pc plus optimisé...

PS : je viens de le commander cet aprèm'

Dois-je conserver Windows ou l'écraser ?

Car la virtualisation m'interesse, surtout pour le seul jeu qui m'interesse encore sur PC : Civ 4 et ses deux add-ons Warlords et Beyond the Sword  :P 

Le problème est que Civ 4 et ses deux add-ons ensembles sont plus lents que Civ4 + Warlords, qui sont tous deux plus lents que Civ 4 seul   ::|:   Ai-je une hallucination ?

----------


## JeyG

Mandriva c'est pas trop mal.
Je n'aime pas trop leur politique payant/gratuit (en gros sur Mandriva 2005, j'avais eu droit à un : "Il vous manque le driver de la carte wifi. Si vous aviez la version payante, on vous aurait aidé sans prob', mais vu que vous avez l'édition "free", allez voir sur le site d'intel.")
Je vous promets, c'était dit autrement mais en gros ça voulait dire ça.  ::mellow::  

Ptèt que ça a changé maintenant. J'espère.
Mis à part ce genre de message qui m'horripilait, c'était assez sympa.

*va voir le prix du pack*
GNNNN 70€  ::mellow::  

Tu viens de te faire avoir mon cher  ::ninja:: 

EDIT : Dans un premier temps, garde Windows en dual-boot.  ::):

----------


## Thundax-le-Barbare

Oui, mais je veux pouvoir commencer decemment dans un premier temps sans avoir à chercher un peu partout pour se construire un bon build...

La virtualisation windows comment marche-t-elle, le windows déjà installé est-il nécessaire ou non ?
EDIT : j'ai eu apparemment une réponse détournée...
La machine virtuelle Windows fera t-elle marcher Civ 4 et ses deux add-ons ? Plus vite ? Plus fluide ?

Y'a bien Ubuntu qui m'aurait tenté mais la distribution est anormalement lente, je trouve ça idiot de ne pas le distribuer en version boîte sur Amazon ou alapage ou FNAC...
C'est comme ça que j'avais dégotté Open Office Org 2.0 pour 9.90 €

Disons que je recherce un peu de facilité  ::|:

----------


## George Sable

> La virtualisation windows comment marche-t-elle, le windows déjà installé est-il nécessaire ou non ?


Rien à voir avec un windows déjà installé. Tu rentres ton cd windows dans le lecteur, et tu fais une nouvelle installation, mais dans une fenêtre de ton os.
Ça se passe comme ça quoi :
http://www.kakesa.net/images/vmware-...n-install1.png

----------


## Thundax-le-Barbare

> Gné ? C'est trop dur de télécharger et graver un iso ?
> Sinon, tu peux commander gratuitement des cd ubuntu qui te sont ensuite livrés par la poste.
> Enfin bon, le pack mandriva est assez bon paraît-il, donc peut être que tu seras satisfait de ton choix. C'est juste que claquer 70€ sans même avoir pu tester le produit au préalable, je trouve ça un peu audacieux...
> Rien à voir avec un windows déjà installé. Tu rentres ton cd windows dans le lecteur, et tu fais une nouvelle installation, mais dans une fenêtre de ton os.
> Ça se passe comme ça quoi :
> http://www.kakesa.net/images/vmware-...n-install1.png


Je n'ai pas très bien compris : ils parlaient de virtualisation windows dans leur descriptif du logiciel Mandriva...

Est-ce que Wine (l'émulateur de Windows) est compris dedans ou je dois aller le chercher ?

Et est-ce que Wine fera tourner le Civ 4 et ses deux add-ons ?

Est-ce que c'est bien Wine qui émule Windows ? Sans consommer autant que Windows ? Car je cherche à grapiller le plus de ressources système possible pour que Civ 4 tourne encore plus vite ? Enfin rame moins si tu préfères Georges   ::happy2::  

Si ça n'est pas encore suffisant je pense qu'avoir gardé windows xp à côté permettra à mon assembleur d'upgrader un chouia mon pc, en fin juste ce qu'il faudra si nécessaire pour ce Civ 4   ::mellow::  

Pas ma faute si Civ 4 est gourmand avec ses deux add-ons   ::sad::  

Mais, si j'ai bien compris la virtualisation necessite un cd ou DVD de Windows, bref le serpent qui se mord la queue, ça doit drôlement ramer... Et Wine l'émulateur Windows fait-il finalement bien son boulot ? Et necessite-t-il lui aussi un cd de windows ? J'espère que non !

DESOLE je suis un noob en Linux en 2007 comme j'étais un noob en Windows en 1995 comme j'étais un noob en mac en 80's ... 
C'est bien que Linux aie progressé depuis tout ce temps ça forcera Windows à progresser quand Linux fera sérieusement concurence...

----------


## JeyG

> Je n'ai pas très bien compris : ils parlaient de virtualisation windows dans leur descriptif du logiciel Mandriva...
> 
> Est-ce que Wine (l'émulateur de Windows) est compris dedans ou je dois aller le chercher ?
> 
> Et est-ce que Wine fera tourner le Civ 4 et ses deux add-ons ?
> 
> Est-ce que c'est bien Wine qui émule Windows ? Sans consommer autant que Windows ? Car je cherche à grapiller le plus de ressources système possible pour que Civ 4 tourne encore plus vite ? Enfin rame moins si tu préfères Georges   
> 
> Si ça n'est pas encore suffisant je pense qu'avoir gardé windows xp à côté permettra à mon assembleur d'upgrader un chouia mon pc, en fin juste ce qu'il faudra si nécessaire pour ce Civ 4   
> ...


Oublie la virtualisation pour jouer à ton jeu.

Wine, peut-être (Wine Is Not An Emulator). Non, wine n'émule rien. Puisque tu n'as pas l'air de bien comprendre, rien ne vaut une petite page wikipedia  ::ninja::  http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/WINE

----------


## George Sable

Alors là, honnêtement, je n'en sais rien vu que je n'ai jamais touché à Mandriva. Mais si tu as acheté le pack, je suppose que tu dois avoir accès à un support non ?

Sinon, il faut bien que tu fasses la différence entre Wine et la virtualisation.

Wine, c'est un portage des API windows vers GNU/Linux. En gros, les gars redéveloppent les bibliothèques DirectX, de façon à ce qu'elles tournent sur GNU/Linux. C'est long et difficile (car, forcément, Microsoft ne leur fournit aucune documentation pour les aider, donc les gars font ça un peu à l'aveugle, en testant différents trucs jusqu'à trouver celui qui marche), mais ça a le grand avantage d'être très léger, puisqu'on ne fait pas tourner Windows. Parfois, on obtient même de meilleurs résultats avec Wine qu'avec un vrai Windows.

La virtualisation, c'est une sorte d'émulation. En gros, on "crée" virtuellement un nouvel ordinateur, dans lequel on installe un autre système. L'intérêt c'est les programmes windows tournent impécablement bien (normal, puisque c'est le vrai windows qui tournent, et pas les bibliothèques parfois foireuses de Wine), mais en revanche c'est plus lourd (puisque d'une part il faut émuler toute une machine virtuelle, et que d'autre part il faut faire tourner un windows complet) et c'est encore limité pour tout ce qui est 3D (les programmes de virtualisation ont encore du mal à communiquer efficacement avec les cartes graphiques). Donc pas question de faire tourner un jeu avec (pour l'instant en tout cas).

----------


## flibulin bulard

dans mandriva powerpack, tu as cedega de fourni. et cedega, qui n'est rien d'autre qu'un wine custom façon west coast   ::ninja:: (fallait que je le place une fois dans un topic sérieux) par une société de connard notoire (cf: petit historique de trangaming sur wikipedia), donc pas de virtualisation, c'est un programme qui permet de faire tourner des jeux windows.
et civ4 et ses addons sont supportés officiellement, et son très fluide.




> , on obtient même de meilleurs résultats avec Wine qu'avec un vrai Windows.


c'est vrai, mais très rare:
en fait, chez moi c'est uniquement le cas avec call of duty et warcraft 3




> car, forcément, Microsoft ne leur fournit aucune documentation pour les aider


encore heureux, sont pas si con chez crosoft! mais c'est pas tellement vrai finalement, tant des techs comme .NET et silverlight sont bien documenté ce qui permet une implémentation libre en un rien de temps (mono et moonlight)

----------


## George Sable

> c'est vrai, mais très rare:
> en fait, chez moi c'est uniquement le cas avec call of duty et warcraft 3


C'est bien pour ça que j'avais précisé "parfois"  :;): 

Sinon, +1 à propos de Cedega. Ce sont des enculés de première qui volent le code source GPL du projet Wine. Faut surtout pas les soutenir ces enfoirés, même s'ils font tourner plus de jeux que Wine  ::sad::

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Sinon, +1 à propos de Cedega. Ce sont des enculés de première qui volent le code source GPL du projet Wine. Faut surtout pas les soutenir ces enfoirés.


non, la c'est un sale amalgamme.
disons que quand wine était sous license X11 je crois, ils pouvaient pomper le code sans vergognes et rien redonner, ou alors super peu. puis, un peu énérvés, les dev de wine sont passé sous license GPL, impliquant que transgaming ne pouvait plus utiliser leurs boulot. donc en fait il y a eu un fork (si on peut vraiment parler de fork) entre wine et cedega, cedega utilisant le code de la derniere version de wine sous license X11. et ça se voit: la ou wine stagne niveau 3D (ou tout du moins avance lentement), cedega qui se spécialise la dedans fait des avancées de géant a chaque nouvelle version. mais dans tout le reste, c'est la cata: les installeurs wise type win98 trouvent le moyen de foirer avec cedega, alors que les tout dernier installeurs vistayens marchent nickel sous wine(c'est un exemple hein, ça s'applique a plein d'autres trucs)

ps: @GloP: c'est a minuit en france que vous reprennez le boulot au youèsse?  ::ninja::

----------


## JeyG

> d*ans mandriva powerpack, tu as cedega de fourni.* et cedega, qui n'est rien d'autre qu'un wine custom façon west coast   (fallait que je le place une fois dans un topic sérieux) par une société de connard notoire (cf: petit historique de trangaming sur wikipedia), donc pas de virtualisation, c'est un programme qui permet de faire tourner des jeux windows.
> et civ4 et ses addons sont supportés officiellement, et son très fluide.


Même s'il est fourni, il doit s'abonner, non ?
+1 pour la putasserie de Transgaming.

----------


## flibulin bulard

non, ta quelques mois gratos et donc un abo générique. après, pour mettre a jour passé ce délais, il devra raquer.

et au fait, petite précision: l'équipe de cedega envoie quand même un truc comme 5 patchs mineurs au devs de wine chaque année, pour se racheter une conscience.

----------


## Thundax-le-Barbare

> non, ta quelques mois gratos et donc un abo générique. après, pour mettre a jour passé ce délais, il devra raquer.
> 
> et au fait, petite précision: l'équipe de cedega envoie quand même un truc comme 5 patchs mineurs au devs de wine chaque année, pour se racheter une conscience.


combien  :angry2: ?

mais tant pis, je le remplacerai par wine sinon c'est du racket   ::sad:: 

Mais attendez, tous ces logiciels fournis avec le Power Pack ne sont pas de la meme veine  ::|:  ?

----------


## George Sable

> non, la c'est un sale amalgamme.
> disons que quand wine était sous license X11 je crois, ils pouvaient pomper le code sans vergognes et rien redonner, ou alors super peu. puis, un peu énérvés, les dev de wine sont passé sous license GPL, impliquant que transgaming ne pouvait plus utiliser leurs boulot. donc en fait il y a eu un fork (si on peut vraiment parler de fork) entre wine et cedega, cedega utilisant le code de la derniere version de wine sous license X11. et ça se voit: la ou wine stagne niveau 3D (ou tout du moins avance lentement), cedega qui se spécialise la dedans fait des avancées de géant a chaque nouvelle version. mais dans tout le reste, c'est la cata: les installeurs wise type win98 trouvent le moyen de foirer avec cedega, alors que les tout dernier installeurs vistayens marchent nickel sous wine(c'est un exemple hein, ça s'applique a plein d'autres trucs)


Wabon ? J'avais cru comprendre que depuis le passage en GPL, dès que Wine avançait sur quelque chose on trouvait "mystérieusement" la même évolution chez Cedega quelques semaines plus tard.

C'est vraiment dommage quand même cette histoire... si Cedega était libre et que la boite vendait juste du support, les jeux windows tourneraient bien mieux et Cedega n'aurait pas cette sale réputation.

----------


## GloP

Ha putain je ne supporte pas ce genre de conneries... Quand on fait des vagues justifications "ouah linux strop bien, windows sapu" c'est une question de choix personel, c'est le libre choix de chacun, mais alors quand on vient balancer en racontant mais alors n'importe quoi sous des pretextes techniques totallement foireux, ca a le don de m'enerver passablement. Tu m'excuses, tu prends pour les autres... C'est comme ca...

*
hopla bon alors le kernel linux est en fait une espece de librairie qui n'a pas d'existence propre, dans le sens ou ce n'est pas un programme qui tourne réellement, c'est les processus en mode utilisateurs qui basculent en mode kernel et executent le code kernel chacun a leur tour. Les drivers ne sont que des modules du kernel, des interfaces qui peuvent etre chargées dechargées à chaud, c'est a dire sans rebooter hein. Sous windows le kernel est un programme qui tourne en permanence et auquel les autres programmes font des appels. Donc on va prendre deux programmes utilisateurs qui veulent faire des allocations mémoire :
- sous windows le programme A va demander au kernel de la mémoire, on a deux CPU : A est sur un core, le kernel sur l'autre, puis le programme B demande de la mémoire et donc B est sur un core et le kernel sur l'autre
- sous linux le programme A va passer en mode kernel, récupérer sa memoire et repasser en mode utilisateur pendant que B fait la meme chose sur l'autre CPU
Donc a un instant t ya A et B sur deux CPU.
*

Oh putain je sais meme pas par ou commencer tellement y a d'erreurs et un manque total de comprehension de la maniere dont fonctionne un OS. On dirait l'informatique par Madame Soleil (sans le cote visionnaire). T'es au courant que c'est un metier (j'ai peur de la reponse si tu dis oui...)? On t'a dit que ca s'inventait pas a la volée ou en lisant trois sites web ou deux magasines qu'on paraphrase en comprenant de travers? 

Alors hein deja de la lecture: 
http://www.amazon.fr/Architecture-lordinat...5105&sr=1-7
http://www.amazon.fr/Syst%C3%A8mes-dexploi...5105&sr=1-3
http://www.amazon.fr/Syst%C3%A8mes-dexploi...071&sr=1-21

Apprement il y en a besoin.
Ensuite plus particulierement sur Windows tu peux par exemple matter: http://channel9.msdn.com/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=82007

*Pour allouer de la mémoire linux utilise un systeme de pages avec défaut de page, c'est à dire que la RAM est divisée en petites unités de taille fixe dont la gestion est optimisée (par un systeme d'indexation, de réservation et de cache - c'est pour ca que quand on lance deux fois un meme programme on peut avoir dans les données si on les initialise pas les données de l'execution précédente) de plus c'est une implémentation fénéante, c'est a dire que le kernel de charge que les pages dont il a besoin.
Windows marche par bloc, le programme A a besoin de 200Mo il va calculer ou il peut les caser et s'il peut pas il va deplacer des blocs de mémoire pour pouvoir.
La différence c'est comme donner des rames de papiers plutot que des pages juste ou ya besoin.*

Tous les OS au monde qui font tourner une CPU avec un MMU digne de ce nom utilisent un systeme de page, c'est dans le hardware. Allez reference, c'est la journee on retourne a l'ecole... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_management_unit. Apparement tu ne comprends pas le role de l'OS dans la gestion de la memoire. Encore une fois les livres cités sont des ouvrages de references, et un petit tour sur Channel9 pour les specificites windows, sont tes amis.

Allez j'en rajoute un parceque y a du boulot:
http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Windows-In...6636&sr=1-1

Je te fais pas l'insulte de t'indiquer les pages, je suis sur que tu sais utiliser un index.


*
Pour la gestion des cores linux, quand un programme monothread se lance il optimise son execution sur les différents cores du systeme, suffit de lancer un gros programme de calcul, ou une grosse compilation et de regarder l'occupation CPU avec l'observateur systeme, tu verras de jolies courbes qui montrent comment les différents processeurs montent en charge alternativement. De plus tu peux forcer tout, c'est à dire que si tu veux que ton programme se lance toujours sur le core1 et que les autres tournent que sur le core 2 pour faire des benchmarks par exemple, ben tu peux.*

Un programme monothread sous linux comme ailleurs utilisera un seul core et c'est tout. Une compilation ou "un gros calcul" sont en general pas des operation monothread. En monothread le kernel pourra repartir la gestion des I/O a la limite mais clairement tu n'as jamais fais de programmation multi-threadée avec les unités de syncrhonisation necessaire a la repartition sur plusieurs cores d'un calcul. Les semaphores, monitor, section critiques, mutex, ca te dit rien? Nan? Voir les bouquins cites plus haut, ca repose sur des constructions du kernel sous Win *et* sous *nix. Au passage la gestion de l'affinité se fait tout autant sous linux que sous windows, le regles sont un peu differentes, mais pas le concept. Je te fais pas non plus le choc de t'expliquer quand linux a eut une gestion des threads digne de ce nom et a ete rendu re-entrant par rapport au kernel de win, tu pourrais t'indigner... C'est dingue.

*ben ca fait que tas photoshop et vlc qui tournent en meme temps plutot que photoshop et le kernel puis vlc et le kernel :-)* 

Cette phrase n'a strictement aucun sens. C'est l'equivalent informatique de "la mayonnaise et le rosbif en meme temps dans l'estomac plutot que la mayo et la bouche et le rosbif et la bouche".

*Ton jeu il demande la mémoire au fur et a mesure, donc quand par exemple tu as disons 500 Mo de memoire contigue disponible, au debut tu demande 100, puis 200, puis 300, puis 400 la ca se passe +/- bien sous windows mais quand tu commences a demander 600 puis 700 windows va freezer le lancement du jeu, essayer de reorganiser sa memoire pour faire de la place, pour 600Mo puis quand tu demandes 700 il va encore freezer faire de la palce etc Sous linux c'est le meme temps tu veux 700 pages ok ca prends 700 fois le temps de charger une page, ca ralentit pas.*

Arretes de delirer. Voir les sources deja citees, ton soit disant systeme de gestion memoire existe pas.


C'est bien de balancer sur windows en comparant a linux sur des bases techniques mais encore faut il avoir appris l'informatique ailleurs que dans un Kinder Surprise. Ca peut marcher pour impressionner ses potes a la récré ou des gens qui connaissent pas (et ils ont RAISON de pas connaitre, tout le monde a pas a savoir comment ca marche pour s'en servir) mais pour eviter le ridicule avec des pros, c'est moyen. Ce qui me fait le plus pitiée, c'est que une ou deux personnes qui y sont pour rien vont te lire et croire a ce que tu racontes parceque ca a l'air suffisament fumeux pour etre credible. Et apres il faut reparer la desinformations chez les victimes... Quand des bouffons comme toi viennent faire de l'esbrouffe en inventant leur propres concepts a la volee basee sur la lecture de deux sites web j'ai des envies a base de corde haute et courte, de napalm et de 220 Volts dans les testicules...

----------


## George Sable

> uj'ai qu'une envie c'est de m'arracher les cheveux...


En plus, à en juger par ton avatar, il ne t'en reste déjà pas beaucoup...  ::mellow::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> L'informatique ca s'invente pas et quand des bouffons comme toi viennent faire de l'esbrouffe en inventant leur propres concepts a la volee basee sur la lecture de deux sites web j'ai qu'une envie c'est de m'arracher les cheveux...


Au vu de ton avatar, ce n'est pas la première fois que ça t'arrives  :;):

----------


## Thundax-le-Barbare

Je ne sais pas mais en fait Mandriva Spring 2007 Powerpack (mais pas +) je devrais payer qu'un fois normalement non ?

Qu'est-ce que je risque de repayer ?   ::mellow:: 

Oui, je me suis calmé, désolé...

----------


## JeyG

> Je ne sais pas mais en fait Mandriva Spring 2007 Powerpack (mais pas +) je devrais payer qu'un fois normalement non ?
> 
> Qu'est-ce que je risque de repayer ?   
> 
> Oui, je me suis calmé, désolé...


Rien, ne t'inquiète pas.

----------


## Espace à louer

> Ha putain je ne supporte pas ce genre de conneries... Quand on fait des vagues justifications "ouah linux strop bien, windows sapu" c'est une question de choix personel, c'est le libre choix de chacun, mais alors quand on vient balancer en racontant mais alors n'importe quoi sous des pretextes techniques totallement foireux, ca a le don de m'enerver passablement. Tu m'excuses, tu prends pour les autres... C'est comme ca...
> [....un tas de trucs compliqués...]


Waow, j'ai rien compris du tout du tout mais c'était drôlement sexy comme envolée ! 




> C'est bien de balancer sur windows en comparant a linux sur des bases techniques mais encore faut il avoir appris l'informatique ailleurs que dans un Kinder Surprise. Ca peut marcher pour impressionner ses potes a la récré ou des gens qui connaissent pas (et ils ont RAISON de pas connaitre, tout le monde a pas a savoir comment ca marche pour s'en servir)


Et là, t'es carrément devenu mon Dieu.  ::wub::  Le monde s'est éclairé d'un coup devant mes yeux ébahis, grâce à toi, j'ai enfin LA formule qui marchera avec mon Homme quand il tiendra absolument à m'expliquer des trucs informatiques auxquels je ne comprends rien mais que je fais semblant d'écouter par amour.

----------


## Minimoi

Pour ceux qui veulent quelques fonctions de linux (style grep (tres bon le grep)) sous windows, il peuvent tjrs installer Cygwin.

edit: bientot 500 post  ::w00t::

----------


## Tramb

> Pour ceux qui veulent quelques fonctions de linux (style grep (tres bon le grep)) sous windows, il peuvent tjrs installer Cygwin.
> 
> edit: bientot 500 post


Tout à fait, une fois qu'on a gouté à bash + les outils GNU sous Windows, on oublie très vite command.com et on le jete au fond d'un puits.

----------


## getcha

> J'ai essayé avec vmware (que je connais un peu plus pour l'avoir utilisé sous doze) et virtualbox est quand même plus rapide et offre un meilleur rendu.
> J'ai pas encore testé d'installer et de lancer un jeu gourmand sur ce genre de machine. Je ne sais pas si ça marche...
> 
> Je le note pour ce soir XD


En plus VirtualBox est libre (ou en phase de l'être completement) pas comme Vmware.

----------


## belou

> Quand des bouffons comme toi viennent faire de l'esbrouffe en inventant leur propres concepts a la volee basee sur la lecture de deux sites web j'ai des envies a base de corde haute et courte, de napalm et de 220 Volts dans les testicules...


Je sais ce que je dis et je maintiens, prouve moi tes dires parce que la je vois pas trop à quel niveau tu me mets en défaut.





PGBA !!!
(bientot on saura ce que veut dire cet acronyme)

----------


## Paoh

Petite precision a une interrogation au milieu de ce foutoir :




> Alors, il y a des engins qui lisent du OGG. Me demande pas lesquels, mais quelques uns tout de même.


Voila la liste des lecteurs qui decodent l'OGG (entre autres).
http://wiki.xiph.org/index.php/PortablePlayers

Apres il faut voir les reviews pour pas acheter une daube et savoir ou c'est dispo. Bref, comme pour tout.
J'ai un IRiver H120 depuis 3 ans dont je suis toujours accro (un des meilleurs rapport qualite/prix/duree pour du hard dans ma vie) et mon epouse a un Samsung YP-T55 depuis un an avec un super son egalement.

----------


## George Sable

> En plus VirtualBox est libre (ou en phase de l'être completement) pas comme Vmware.


Malheureusement, seule la version limitée de VirtualBox est totalement libre.
Bien que la version complète soit disponible gratuitement pour les particuliers, elle est encore placée sous licence propriétaire.

Dommage, parce que cette version complète possède un paquet d'atouts, tels que des dossiers partagés entre les 2 systèmes, un support de l'usb, un serveur RDP avec support de l'usb distant, et même le support du iSCSI (mais ça on s'en fout  ::happy2::  ).

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Mais attendez, tous ces logiciels fournis avec le Power Pack ne sont pas de la meme veine  ?


tu vient de tout comprendre a mandriva...

edit: et visiblement ils font même payer les drivers.

----------


## Tramb

Ceux qui veulent en savoir plus sur la famille des kernels NT doivent se procurer Microsoft Windows Internals du grand gourou Mark Russinovich de SysInternals, qui a d'ailleurs rejoins MS.
Et là, y'a tous les détails, je vous le promets   ::rolleyes::  

Je tiendrais aussi à dire aux zélotes de Linux de faire preuve d'un peu d'humilité, le kernel NT c'est quand même conçu en grande partie par un des concepteurs de VMS, Dave Cutler, qui n'a pas attendu Linus pour savoir faire un OS. (Même si Linux c'est très bien, hein, me forcez pas à sortir la gazeuse.)
D'ailleurs la petite légende urbaine dit que VMS + 1 = WNT  ::): 

De toute façon, rentrez-vous bien dans la tête que ce ne sont pas souvent les noyaux qui sont en cause dans vos mauvaises expériences d'un OS.

----------


## GloP

Ha merci Tramb. C'est un des bouquins que j'ai filé en link  ::):  Parfois a lire certains on dirait que les OS ont été inventé par Linus... Apres tout Dave Cutler a jamais ecrit que 3 systemes operatoires majeurs dans sa carriere...




> Je sais ce que je dis et je maintiens, prouve moi tes dires parce que la je vois pas trop à quel niveau tu me mets en défaut.

----------


## George Sable

@GloP
Mais lawl, j'adore le "3 ans environ"  :^_^:  
_edit : wabanon, t'as changé l'image_ 

Mais tu pourrais expliquer rapidement comment fonctionne windows sur le sujet de la mémoire alors (En gros hein, je ne te demande pas un cours complet) ? Parce ça m'intéresse, mais je n'ai franchement ni le temps ni l'envie de lire des pavés monstrueux  ::sad::

----------


## Tramb

> Ha merci Tramb. C'est un des bouquins que j'ai filé en link


Ah oui tiens, pas vu, désolé pour le doublon :-|
Distribue quand même quelques coups de pompe au cul de ma part à la machine à café pour qu'ils améliorent les IOs et le filesystem  ::): 

[HS:] Tiens d'ailleurs vous utilisez quoi comme système de révisions de sources chez MS? Chacun fait comme il veut? Y'a un outil maison? VSS6 :mrgreen: ?

----------


## GloP

HS: Y a un outil maison qui s'appelle source depot qui est un vieux fork de perforce qui a ete severement customise pour marcher a l'echelle d'un windows ou d'un office. MS essaye de passer progressivement et doucement a Team System qui lui aussi evolue pour supporter ce genre de projets mais y a pas "d'obligation" ca se fait au cas par cas quand l'opportunite se presente, on fout pas en l'air un projet pour le faire. 

Tramb: les IO et le filesystem ont ete enormement ameliorees dans le nouveau kernel (cancellable I/O, I/O priorities, etc.)

GeorgeSable:
Tu peux peut etre matter: 
http://channel9.msdn.com/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=82007 (Memory managment in vista)
http://channel9.msdn.com/Showpost.aspx?postid=239845  (Kernel I/O vista)
http://channel9.msdn.com/showpost.aspx?postid=242429 (SuperFetch)
http://channel9.msdn.com/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=61390 (Kernel I/O part 1)
http://channel9.msdn.com/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=61390 (Kernel I/O part 2)

Et en regle generale toute cette serie de videos, mais bon ca reste assez random et plus interessant si on connait le sujet plus que pour apprendre.
http://channel9.msdn.com/shows/Going_Deep

Pareil pour: http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa366779.aspx ou ici http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/system/kernel/wmm.mspx

Le mieux ca reste le bouquin de Andrew Tannenbaum qui reste une reference de toute ecole d'info et qui a bien sur ete traduit en Francais. Enfin si l'anglais c'est pas ton truc ou que t'as des questions hesites pas, mais ca demande plus qu'un post de forum a expliquer  ::):  Enfin les concepts de bases sont pas specifiques a windows, tous les OS modernes de la categorie dont on parle ici gerent leur memoire plus ou moins de la meme maniere, ce sont les reglages qui changent, la plupart des concepts etant de toute facon liee au support hardware des MMU.

----------


## Tramb

> Tramb: les IO et le filesystem ont ete enormement ameliorees dans le nouveau kernel (cancellable I/O, I/O priorities, etc.)


Pas encore trop envie de passer sous Vista pour le dev, je t'avouerais, je préfère que ça se tasse un peu...

----------


## Bartdude

> Mais tu pourrais expliquer rapidement comment fonctionne windows sur le sujet de la mémoire alors (En gros hein, je ne te demande pas un cours complet) ? Parce ça m'intéresse, mais je n'ai franchement ni le temps ni l'envie de lire des pavés monstrueux


C'est quand-même un vaste sujet pour être expliqué en gros je crois.   ::happy2::  (ou pas...)

----------


## George Sable

> Si l'anglais c'est pas ton truc ou que t'as des questions hesites pas, mais ca demande plus qu'un post de forum a expliquer


T'inquiète pas pour moi, je parle couramment anglais (tu crois que je les trouve où mes news ?).
Mais bon, j'ai aussi une vie à coté, donc ça m'attire pas plus que ça, surtout que je ne suis pas du tout développeur. Un truc* très* résumé et simplifié, ça n'existe pas ?  ::sad:: 

Merci pour ton aide en tout cas  :;): 

Edit : ah, bah tu viens d'éditer ton post :
*Enfin les concepts de bases sont pas specifiques a windows, tous les OS modernes de la categorie dont on parle ici gerent leur memoire plus ou moins de la meme maniere, ce sont les reglages qui changent, la plupart des concepts etant de toute facon liee au support hardware des MMU.* 
J'ai rien compris, mais okay  ::):

----------


## getcha

Et est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait expliquer pourquoi sous Windows il faut defragmenter et pas sous linux ? (je dis ca sans aucune animosité, juste pour savoir si il y a une raison pratique)

----------


## George Sable

> Et est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait expliquer pourquoi sous Windows il faut defragmenter et pas sous linux ? (je dis ca sans aucune animosité, juste pour savoir si il y a une raison pratique)


Ca dépend du système de fichier.

Sous Windows, dès que le système a besoin de stocker quelque chose, il farfouille sur le disque et dès qu'il trouve un peu de place il y met un bout du truc à stocker. Résultat, tes données sont très vite fragmentées.

En revanche, sous GNU/Linuske, le système de fichier il est rusé, donc il va chercher en priorité des endroits assez grands pour pouvoir contenir en entier (et d'un seul bloc) le truc à stocker. Pas con le mec.

Par contre, quand il ne reste plus que très peu d'espace libre, les données se retrouvent forcement fragmentées, quel que soit le système.

----------


## getcha

Donc Windows est bordélique et Linux organisé, en gros ?

----------


## kapouillax

> *Enfin les concepts de bases sont pas specifiques a windows, tous les OS modernes de la categorie dont on parle ici gerent leur memoire plus ou moins de la meme maniere, ce sont les reglages qui changent, la plupart des concepts etant de toute facon liee au support hardware des MMU.* 
> J'ai rien compris, mais okay


Ce que dit glop (en gros) c'est que la manière dont tous les OS gèrent la mémoire est très similaire, pour la bonne raison qu'un bonne partie est en réalité gérée par ton CPU (donc ça dépend du matériel, pas du logiciel)

----------


## Kyz

> Donc Windows est bordélique et Linux organisé, en gros ?


Une très bonne citation qui répondra très bien à ta question:




> Explication du manuel Windows : plus on utilise un ordinateur, plus son disque se fragmente et plus la machine est lente. Alors, pour pallier cet inconvénient, il faut régulièrement faire appel à DeFrag, qui « défragmente » le disque pour qu’il tourne plus vite. Ah bon ! Comment se fait-il alors que les machines utilisant Linux, FreeBSD, ou tout autre dérivé d’Unix n’aient pas cette contrainte ? Sur ces ordinateurs, au contraire, dans des conditions d’usage normales, le disque est toujours peu fragmenté, et plus on l’utilise, moins il se fragmente…
> 
> C’est que ces systèmes fonctionnent très différemment de Windows. Pour rester dans un monde familier, imaginez un instant que votre disque dur soit le ministère des Finances. Et que vos fichiers, mémorisés sur le disque, correspondent aux dossiers que les fonctionnaires archivent dans une armoire géante, comportant quelques millions de petits tiroirs. Vous comprendrez alors aisément que si vous cherchez un dossier complet — celui du Crédit Lyonnais, par exemple —, votre tâche sera plus facile si ses divers éléments constitutifs se trouvent dans des tiroirs voisins, plutôt qu’éparpillés aux quatre coins de l’armoire. Pour l’information, c’est pareil : vous accéderez plus facilement aux données qui vous intéressent, si elles sont rangées dans des fichiers contigus, plutôt que dispersées ou « fragmentées ».
> 
> Le problème est donc de garder cette armoire bien rangée après chaque utilisation. Or, que fait Windows ? Il agit comme un assistant peu scrupuleux : quand un dossier est bouclé, il jette ses éléments à la corbeille. Et quand vous lui donnez les pièces d’un nouveau dossier, il les sépare en petits groupes de documents, qu’il range au hasard dans les premiers tiroirs vides qui se présentent. Du coup, il demande un budget supplémentaire pour embaucher, tous les week-ends, une cohorte de stagiaires (DeFrag), qui s’évertuent à remettre l’armoire en ordre.
> 
> Linux, au contraire, se comporte comme un assistant modèle : quand vous lui demandez de jeter des dossiers, il établit systématiquement la liste des tiroirs ainsi libérés. Ensuite, pour en ranger un nouveau, il recherche dans sa liste une suite de tiroirs vides contigus de taille suffisante. Vous conviendrez avec moi que pas un responsable hiérarchique ne serait assez fou pour embaucher le premier assistant, qui coûte cher et qui travaille mal, au lieu du second, quasi bénévole et beaucoup plus efficace. C’est pourtant ce qui se passe tous les jours, quand des utilisateurs choisissent Windows.


Extrait du livre *libre* Hold Up Planetaire : http://www.pps.jussieu.fr/~dicosmo/

----------


## GoP

> edit: et visiblement ils font même payer les drivers.


Non, tout les paquets (libre ou pas) de la powerpack sont accessibles via les dépôts sans bourse délier.
Ce que l'on paye avec la powerpack c'est le support et la boite.

Il faut arrêter avec ce vieux FUD autour de mandriva, si l'on installe une version accessible en téléchargement on aura strictement *rien* à payer. C'est vrai qu'il y a eu une version avec des messages relous t'invitant à t'inscrire au club au moindre problème, mais ça a changé depuis...
Aujourd'hui mandriva respecte totalement l'esprit du libre et est techniquement très bonne. Pensez y avant de foncer vers la dernière ubuntu à la mode.

Sinon c'est rigolo ici, ça trolle plus que sur un forum Linux...   ::happy2::

----------


## Tramb

> Ce que dit glop (en gros) c'est que la manière dont tous les OS gèrent la mémoire est très similaire, pour la bonne raison qu'un bonne partie est en réalité gérée par ton CPU (donc ça dépend du matériel, pas du logiciel)


Yep absolument, en gros la notion de page, et de page fault est inhérente aux CPU modernes et leur MMU.
Après les politiques de gestion derrière sont différentes, mais là soit on est un méga expert, soit on croit les gens sur paroles que ce qu'ils font est pas trop con  ::): 
(Solution 2 pour moi)

----------


## GloP

> Team System, c'est check out, modif, check in ou c'est un truc plus CVS-eux? (ce que je préfère)


Check out, modif check in, l'autre modele ou tout est "checked out" en permanence ne marche vraiment pas pour des gros projets. Et faut realiser la taille des projets c'est meme pas gros, c'est gigantesque avec un repository de dizaines de gig, milliers de devs et dizaines de branches. Enfin ca veut pas dire que l'etape de check out peut pas etre faite a la volée. Perforce est pour moi pour l'instant le systeme dispo publiquement ultime de source control, a mon avis a moi que je l'ai, c'est le meilleurs.

----------


## getcha

> Extrait du livre *libre* Hold Up Planetaire : http://www.pps.jussieu.fr/~dicosmo/


Trés interessant bouquin, comment on peut utiliser Windows pares avoir lu ca   ::blink::

----------


## kapouillax

> Check out, modif check in, l'autre modele ou tout est "checked out" en permanence ne marche vraiment pas pour des gros projets. Et faut realiser la taille des projets c'est meme pas gros, c'est gigantesque avec un repository de dizaines de gig, milliers de devs et dizaines de branches. Enfin ca veut pas dire que l'etape de check out peut pas etre faite a la volée. Perforce est pour moi pour l'instant le systeme dispo publiquement ultime de source control, a mon avis a moi que je l'ai, c'est le meilleurs.


Agreed, c'est du super solide et c'est très puissant.

----------


## Kyz

> Trés interessant bouquin, comment on peut utiliser Windows pares avoir lu ca


J'utilise windows que pour jouer (et encore ça fait 3 mois que j'ai pas joué sur pc) et au taff parcequ'ils sont certifiés crosoft    :<_<:

----------


## GloP

> Trés interessant bouquin, comment on peut utiliser Windows pares avoir lu ca


Parceque c'est exactement le genre de torchon bien ecrit qui sont repris par des gens comme la personne a qui je repondais. C'est majoritairement bidon et inexact mais ecrit par des gens qui savent suffisament de quoi ils parlent pour deformer et caricaturer en se basant sur des semi veritees. C'est de loin le pire du FUD et c'est exactement le but recherche, plus ca vole haut dans le troll moins il y a de monde qui peut le remettre en question, et on peut raconter ce qu'on veut en presque tranquilitée (surtout que pour aller defendre windows a jussieu, c'est pas la bousculade...). On peut erire exactement le meme dans l'autre sens qui descend linux sur pratiquement tous les sujets, et les quelques personnes qui sont specialistes de leur domaine, meme si elles travaillent exclusivement sous linux ou sous win, j'en connais plusieurs, elles ont des avis *enormement* moins tranches sur la technique de tel ou tel OS. Ca veut pas dire des debats envoles sur les benefices de telle ou telle technique, mais ca tombe pas dans le denigrement. Ce gens la comprennent en general les choix qui sont fait par tel ou tel OS et les raisons qu'il y a derriere, ca leur evite de sombrer dans la caricature et les jugements a l'emporte piece...

----------


## Kyz

> Parceque c'est exactement le genre de torchon bien ecrit qui sont repris par des gens comme la personne a qui je repondais. C'est majoritairement bidon et inexact mais ecrit par des gens qui savent suffisament de quoi ils parlent pour deformer et caricaturer en se basant sur des semi veritees. C'est de loin le pire du FUD et c'est exactement le but recherche, plus ca vole haut dans le troll moins il y a de monde qui peut le remettre en question, et on peut raconter ce qu'on veut en presque tranquilitée (surtout que pour aller defendre windows a jussieu, c'est pas la bousculade...). On peut erire exactement le meme dans l'autre sens qui descend linux sur pratiquement tous les sujets.


J'admet que le bouquin date, que l'auteur est très subjectif, et que du point de vue technique sur certains éléments ça laisse à désirer, néanmoins il démontre certains points liés à Microsoft (et je ne parle pas spécialement de Windows) que la plupart des gens ne savent pas et qui sont des "vérités qui fachent".

Pour moi Windows peut-être un très bon système entre de bonnes mains, de la même manière que GNU/Linux, mais je ne me considère pas comme de ces personnes donc je m'abstiendrais de jugement supplémentaires.

----------


## getcha

> Parceque c'est exactement le genre de torchon bien ecrit qui sont repris par des gens comme la personne a qui je repondais. C'est majoritairement bidon et inexact mais ecrit par des gens qui savent suffisament de quoi ils parlent pour deformer et caricaturer en se basant sur des semi veritees. C'est de loin le pire du FUD et c'est exactement le but recherche, plus ca vole haut dans le troll moins il y a de monde qui peut le remettre en question, et on peut raconter ce qu'on veut en presque tranquilitée (surtout que pour aller defendre windows a jussieu, c'est pas la bousculade...). On peut erire exactement le meme dans l'autre sens qui descend linux sur pratiquement tous les sujets, et les quelques personnes qui sont specialistes de leur domaine, meme si elles travaillent exclusivement sous linux ou sous win, j'en connais plusieurs, elles ont des avis *enormement* moins tranches sur la technique de tel ou tel OS. Ca veut pas dire des debats envoles sur les benefices de telle ou telle technique, mais ca tombe pas dans le denigrement. Ce gens la comprennent en general les choix qui sont fait par tel ou tel OS et les raisons qu'il y a derriere, ca leur evite de sombrer dans la caricature et les jugements a l'emporte piece...


Ouaip, tout a fait. Je ne suis pas anti-windows, disons que les deux systemes ne sont pas fait pour la même utilisation. Apres c'est une question de politique (libre/commercial).

Par exemple, est-ce que Microsoft a prevu de refaire un systeme de fichier qui marche sans defragmenter ?

----------


## Thundax-le-Barbare

Il y'a un truc que j'aimerais savoir   ::wacko::  ...

L'un dit que je vais casquer l'autre dit que je ne paierai rien de plus que la boîte de Mandriva 2007 Spring Powerpack   ::unsure::  

Oui, je voulu prendre un pack complet dès le départ  ::mellow::  

Depuis que je constate une incertitude je flippe un peu   ::sad::  

Car ça m'a couté 70 €, je peux plus annuler la commande, et j'espère que la note ne va pas doubler ou tripler la facture initiale à terme   ::unsure::  C'était le pack entre le Discovery (pour vraiments débutants) et le Powerpack+ (pour entreprises) 

Si l'on me disait à quoi réellement je dois m'attendre je serai reconnaissant...

Merci d'avance à celui qui m'éclairera ma lanterne

----------


## kapouillax

> Pour moi Windows peut-être un très bon système entre de bonnes mains, de la même manière que GNU/Linux, mais je ne me considère pas comme de ces personnes donc je m'abstiendrais de jugement supplémentaires.


Je ne suis pas un fan de windows pour le développement, mais il faut admettre que l'énorme majorité des failles et problèmes que les gens rencontrent sont au niveau des "services" et des programmes. Si ton bureau freeze pendant qq secondes après une opération disque, c'est que "explorer.exe" fait des siennes, par example.

Le truc, c'est que la séparation entre le kernel et le reste est plus claire pour Linux, ce qui fait sa force (tu peux changer ton window manager, ton gestionnaire de fichiers) et sa faiblesse (il n'y a pas d'"identité" forte de linux, le public ne sais pas à quoi s'accrocher pour indentifier le système).

L'inverse est valable pour Windows : un package bien identifié, mais tu es obligé de prendre tout ou rien.

Les 2 kernels sont probablements très comparables, vu leur niveau de maturité respective. C'est toute une affaire de compromis, Linux plaçant l'accent sur certains points, et windows sur d'autres.

----------


## Tramb

> Check out, modif check in, l'autre modele ou tout est "checked out" en permanence ne marche vraiment pas pour des gros projets. Et faut realiser la taille des projets c'est meme pas gros, c'est gigantesque avec un repository de dizaines de gig, milliers de devs et dizaines de branches. Enfin ca veut pas dire que l'etape de check out peut pas etre faite a la volée. Perforce est pour moi pour l'instant le systeme dispo publiquement ultime de source control, a mon avis a moi que je l'ai, c'est le meilleurs.


Disons que sur un source tree de jeu qui contient plein d'assets et de fichier générés c'est la plaie.
Imagine que tu veux commiter des kd-tress générés, ou des textures optimisées, ou du code généré automatiquement, tu dois t'assurer que ton jeu fait toutes les commandes de check out pour switcher la read-onlyness, bref c'est assez viral et tu t'en rends toujours compte trop tard.
De plus faut expliquer à tous tes graphistes trisomiques (troll?  :mrgreen ::):  comment ça marche, installer des plugins spéciaux dans chacun de tes outils de prod, en développer pour les outils maison, bref... ça s'immisce partout.
Par contre pour du pur code c'est clair que c'est pas un problème.

Edit: Désolé aux modos pour le HS mais bon au point où on en est  ::):

----------


## GoP

> Il y'a un truc que j'aimerais savoir   ...
> 
> L'un dit que je vais casquer l'autre dit que je ne paierai rien de plus que la boîte de Mandriva 2007 Spring Powerpack   
> 
> Oui, je voulu prendre un pack complet dès le départ  
> 
> Depuis que je constate une incertitude je flippe un peu   
> 
> Car ça m'a couté 70 €, je peux plus annuler la commande, et j'espère que la note ne va pas doubler ou tripler la facture initiale à terme   C'était le pack entre le Discovery (pour vraiments débutants) et le Powerpack+ (pour entreprises) 
> ...


Tu ne paieras rien de plus que tes 70€
Avec ce pack tu as accès à tout ce qu'il faut pour installer et utiliser facilement une Mandriva, tu n'auras pas besoin de payer quoi que ce soit de plus.

Le doute que tu as, doit venir de _je ne sais plus quel post_ qui te disait que tu aurais à payer pour utiliser Cedega.
En fait tu as une version d'essai de ce logiciel, mais rien ne t'oblige à l'utiliser, et il se desinstalle en un clic.

----------


## kapouillax

> De plus faut expliquer à tous tes graphistes trisomiques (troll?  :mrgreen comment ça marche, installer des plugins spéciaux dans chacun de tes outils de prod, en développer pour les outils maison, bref... ça s'immisce partout.
> Par contre pour du pur code c'est clair que c'est pas un problème.


TROLLLL!
C'est pas aux artistes de faire ça, c'est pas leur boulot! Idéalement, fais un package avec tous les plugins réunis et laisse ton admin système la responsabilité de faire l'install correctement.

----------


## Kyz

> Par exemple, est-ce que Microsoft a prevu de refaire un systeme de fichier qui marche sans defragmenter ?


Mais qu'est devenu WinFS ^^
http://www.tomshardware.com/2003/06/17/the...horn/index.html

Aucune idée d'ailleurs ...

----------


## Tramb

> TROLLLL!
> C'est pas aux artistes de faire ça, c'est pas leur boulot! Idéalement, fais un package avec tous les plugins réunis et laisse ton admin système la responsabilité de faire l'install correctement.


Ouais le "c'est pas mon boulot" dans un studio de dev, c'est direct un coup de matraque télescopique faut pas déconner.
Les mecs ils savent très bien tweaker des .INI pour jouer et ils te font chier parcequ'ils doivent faire un check-out avant de sauvegarder leur fichier qui est en read-only  :mrgreen:

----------


## GloP

> Par exemple, est-ce que Microsoft a prevu de refaire un systeme de fichier qui marche sans defragmenter ?


Un file system qui fragmente pas ca existe pas, ca c'est de la caricature. Il y a differents besoin et differentes strategie qui amene a de la fragmentation plus ou moins importante selon les scenarios d'utilisation et des strategies d'optimisations qui sont clairement plus poussees sur certains file system utilises sous linux. C'est pas tout blanc ou tout noir, et pas forcement un des meilleurs retour d'investissement en gain user/temps passe dessus. Maintenant clair que MS va continuer a faire evoluer NTFS, c'est jamais un truc qui est declaré "fini" et il y a toujours un groupe qui bosse sur le truc, apres... c'est pas a moi de faire des annonces sur le futur... (NTFS qui a jamais prevu de disparaitre contrairement a ce que j'ai pu lire, WinFS c'etait une couche en plus sur NTFS pour des query bien partifulieres).


Tramb: ouai je suis bien conscient des problematiques specifiques aux studios de jeu, c'etait justement mon boulot au debut chez XNA - indirectement desormais moi je suis sur game platform (xna framework et d'autre choses)  ::): . Apres clair que c'est un truc qui affecte toute personne produisant des donnes dans le studio, dev ou pas. Le jeu est assez special sur ces besoins et c'est parceque malgre ce qu'on peut dire ou lire, c'est une industrie somme toute tres petite et qu'il y a pas vraiment de super solution dediee (parceque c'est pas super rentable d'en faire vu le nombre de studios dans le monde et leur budgets, et le premier qui me parle de AlienBrain il se prend ma chaussure dans la tete).

----------


## Thundax-le-Barbare

> Tu ne paieras rien de plus que tes 70€
> Avec ce pack tu as accès à tout ce qu'il faut pour installer et utiliser facilement une Mandriva, tu n'auras pas besoin de payer quoi que ce soit de plus.
> 
> Le doute que tu as, doit venir de _je ne sais plus quel post_ qui te disait que tu aurais à payer pour utiliser Cedega.
> En fait tu as une version d'essai de ce logiciel, mais rien ne t'oblige à l'utiliser, et il se desinstalle en un clic.


Ah bah oui, et c'est le seul logiciel en version d'essai ?
C'est ça qui me fait peur, que tout ces sympathiques logiciels compris dans le pack soient en version d'essai   ::sad::  
Parce que Blender ou le logiciel de chiffrement ou la bureautique pro c'est un plus appréciable.... 

Donc il me suffit de prendre Wine pour Civ4 et ses deux add-ons ?

----------


## kapouillax

> Maintenant clair que MS va continuer a faire evoluer NTFS, c'est jamais un truc qui est declaré "fini" et il y a toujours un groupe qui bosse sur le truc, apres... c'est pas a moi de faire des annonces sur le futur... (NTFS qui a jamais prevu de disparaitre contrairement a ce que j'ai pu lire, WinFS c'etait une couche en plus sur NTFS pour des query bien partifulieres).


Clairement, NTFS accuse son age. Je ne sais pas à quel point ils peuvent l'optimiser sans changer la structure d'indexation d'une manière qui ne la rende pas incompatible.

EDIT : contresens!

----------


## fwouedd

Vectra, 

le fait est qu'aujourd'hui, a moins de bosser dans le developpement, la recherche, ou en temps qu'admin reseaux, linux est inexistant.

Alors la propagande linux sur un site de jeux, et plus directement de jeux pc, dont tout les titres conseillés ne tournent même pas correctement sur linux, c'est quand même deplacé, en particulier quand on dit que tout marche bien, et qu'en grattant 20 sec (temps verifié en allant sur les liens indiqués ici même) on s'apperçoit qu'en fait nan, c'est pas aussi facile, voir c'est carrement impossible (meme far cry serieux, alors que crysis est attendu comme le messie, c'est du foutage de gueule).

Puis on apprends que les joueurs sous linux jouent à starcraft (1998) diablo 2 (2000), unreal (2004) et quake4/doom3, mais que tout les jeux marchent quand même.

Microsoft a une politique commerciale et anti concurrencielle a gerber, c'est sur, mais venir sur des sites de jeux, conseiller un systeme non adapté à ce loisir, c'est pas mieux. Allez plutot convaincre les responsables achats et informatiques de chez carrefour, FT et toutes les grosses structures de passer les postes sous linux, là vous ferez avancez les choses.

----------


## getcha

Les jeux sous linux exisent, ils sont biens et gratuits. Cherche bien, il y a des sites spécialisés. Mais ce ne sont pas les même que sur Windows, et ils ne sont pas toujours finalisés a 100%, mais il y a toujours de quoi s'amuser.

Le probleme ce que aucun commercial du monde fera acheter un jeu 100% linux avec un code fermé a des barbus idéalistes. 

C'est sur que pour de la bureautique et des jeux il faut windows, et on ne reviens pas là-dessus.

----------


## vectra

> Vectra, 
> 
> le fait est qu'aujourd'hui, a moins de bosser dans le developpement, la recherche, ou en temps qu'admin reseaux, linux est inexistant.


Ca fait du monde quand-même, et pas que des clowns non plus.

Pour les jeux, c'est pas tellement mon débat: je suis intervenu pour stopper certaines contre-vérités navrantes sur Linux, même si Windows a eu sa part aussi.

Le double-boot est fondamental pour moi, mais, comme je passe l'essentiel de mon temps sous Linux, ca devient de plus en plus pénible de rebooter. Je reconnais que tout émulateur qui m'évite un reboot, ne serait-ce que sur un ou deux programmes, est drôlement bienvenu. Dans mon cas, Wine/crossover fait tourner à la perfection la suite MSoffice avec des ressources minimales (et sur de l'ext3): c'est pas beau ca? (j'ai pas toujours le choix de faire sans MSoffice, surtout quand on m'envoie des fichiers à modifier pour demain).

Pour les jeux, euh, autant que je ne sois pas trop distrait quand je suis sous linux, mais le principe est un peu le même. Il y a pas mal de jeux vraiment supportés par Cedega, et notamment SupCom, donc c'est pas si mal, même si le dual-boot reste indispensable de mon point de vue. 

*
Microsoft a une politique commerciale et anti concurrencielle a gerber, c'est sur, mais venir sur des sites de jeux, conseiller un systeme non adapté à ce loisir, c'est pas mieux.* 

merci, moi aussi je t'aime. cf remarque précédente.

_Allez plutot convaincre les responsables achats et informatiques de chez carrefour, FT et toutes les grosses structures de passer les postes sous linux, là vous ferez avancez les choses._

C'est pas mon combat: il faut parler sous, gestion, formation, maintenance... typiquement des trucs qui concernent des gestionnaires pour qui l'informatique n'est qu'un sujet. Cependant, d'autres le font, et linusque progresse pas mal un peu partout chez les gros nOObz (écoles, CEE, etc). La grosse raison n'est pas tant la sécurité ou la lecture du livre de DiCosmo, mais surtout le pognon: linux peut bien marcher sur des vieilles machines, et on peut en avoir un usage bureautique "comme sous windows" pour 0$ de licence. 0xplein de postes, c'est un argument que des gens entendent, même quand ils ne pannent rien à l'informatique.

OpenOffice permet de faire ce qu'un nOOb ferait sous MSoffice, même si la compatibilité est approximative (fonctionnelle, en tous cas). firefox et thunderbird sont portés à l'identique, y'a plein de clones de logiciels courants, et même s'il manquait un clone, on a largement parlé des serveurs d'applications, de wine et de virtualisation pour faire comprendre que l'OS n'était pas une frontière imperméable hors des jeux. Dans un environnement corporate, t'as généralement au moins un admin formé pour administrer en connaissance de cause.

----------


## George Sable

> Ah bah oui, et c'est le seul logiciel en version d'essai ?
> C'est ça qui me fait peur, que tout ces sympathiques logiciels compris dans le pack soient en version d'essai   
> Parce que Blender ou le logiciel de chiffrement ou la bureautique pro c'est un plus appréciable.... 
> 
> Donc il me suffit de prendre Wine pour Civ4 et ses deux add-ons ?


Ne t'inquiète pas, à part Cedega et divers trucs proprietaires reservés à certains matos spécifiques, tous les autres logiciels sont libres et gratuits.
Je n'ai en règle général entendu que du bien de Mandriva, surtout pour sa version 2007, donc il ne devrait y avoir aucun problème.
D'ailleurs, si après l'installation et la configuration tu pouvais nous faire un petit résumé pour nous dire ce que tu en penses, je t'en serais reconnaissant  :;): 

PS : note que pour toutes tes questions tu as un très bon wiki juste ici : http://wiki.mandriva.com/fr/Accueil

----------


## getcha

> Attention à l'amalgame. Il n'y a aucune opposition entre libre et commercial.


Autant pour moi, je voulais dire "code source fermé"

----------


## fwouedd

"Les jeux sous linux exisent, ils sont biens et gratuits."

J'en doute pas une seconde, mais aujourd'hui faut arreter de se leurer, si l'informatique est devenue grand public, c'est grace a l'argent que ca rapporte aux entreprises, ils se sont dit, hum y'a de l'argent à se faire, faut qu'on en parle => investissement, publicité, ventes

Si y'a pas de pub, y'a pas de ventes et donc y'a pas ou peu d'utilisateurs.

Pas d'utilisateurs, pas de softs grand public ou de jeux, pas d'ecran plats 2ms.

Les jeux parlons en, les bénéfices des jeux sont maintenant superieurs aux bénéfices du cinéma, soit des musiciens professionnels qui composent, des graphistes professionnels, des scenaristes, des scripts, des animateurs....les investissements sont devenu tels, qu'il est plus possible de developper sans argent, microsoft (entre autres) apporte un investissement a des boites qui veulent developper un projet, leur donne des outils, assure le suivi de ses outils. Tant que la communauté linux proposera pas la même chose (donc investir, et fatalement, faire rentrer de l'argent par un moyen ou un autre), de façon professionnelle, avec des garanties, les gars ne risqueront pas un budget pharaonique a developper dessus.

C'est bien gentil de critiquer les prix, le blocage de la part de MS, le systeme big brother, y'a plus rien de gratuit blabla, mais sans ça, faut pas se leurer, on serait encore sur une interface DOS ou du genre a taper des lignes de commandes, avec des jeux en 4 couleurs.

----------


## George Sable

> Autant pour moi, je voulais dire "code source fermé"


Et attention à l'amalgame, ça s'écrit "au temps pour moi" :P

----------


## Ragondin

non les deux se disent... faudrait suivre les topics de bon goût Mr GeorgeS :mrgreen: 

Pour le reste Windows/Linux machin, m'en fou  ::ninja::

----------


## GloP

> Et attention à l'amalgame, ça s'écrit "au temps pour moi" :P


Claude Duneton qui est un peu specialiste de la question casse le mythe  ::):  on peut lire un article qu'il a ecrit sur le sujet qui a ete reproduit sur cette page: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utilisateur:K...ant_pour_moi%22

----------


## George Sable

> non les deux se disent... faudrait suivre les topics de bon goût Mr GeorgeS :mrgreen: 
> 
> Pour le reste Windows/Linux machin, m'en fou


Non, say mal.

Et ceux qui me contredisent se mangeront un ban  ::ninja::

----------


## Ragondin

Mais tu sais que je t'apprécies George et que la *vérité*, c'est pas toujours la tienne. :P 
Mais pour te faire plaisirs, je peux dire que j'aime Linux, mais surtout les Pingouins :mrgreen: 

EDIT: faut pas vous gener pour continuer votre conversation, hein

----------


## George Sable

> Mais pour te faire plaisirs, je peux dire que j'aime Linux, mais surtout les Pingouins :mrgreen:


Pas de chance, Tux est un manchot  ::ninja::

----------


## z0rit0

Kubuntu le mal absolu???? Arghh!!! Pourquoi George?!?!?

Il y a deux semaines je me suis dit que j'allais installer Linux sur mon nouvel ordi pour voir ce que ca donnait. Avec Windows XP en dual boot... mais depuis ben je le boot jamais le Windows  ::rolleyes::  

Bon alors à l'époque j'avais pas mal hésité entre Ubuntu et Kubuntu. Mais comme je voulais Amarok je me suis dit que Kubuntu semblait un choix plus logique même si on peut aussi le faire tourner sur Ubuntu.... Et puis j'ai découvert d'autre outils formidables tel que K3B et Katapult qui sont aussi KDE...

Et maintenant j'apprends que surtout pas Kubuntu!!! Y a t il d'autre raisons à part le fait qu'il soit moins stable que Ubuntu ? J'ai cherché un peu sur le net mais j'ai pas trop trouvé de comparatifs en fait... Donc comme ici vous avez tous l'air super calé  :;):

----------


## flibulin bulard

> Ah bah oui, et c'est le seul logiciel en version d'essai ?
> C'est ça qui me fait peur, que tout ces sympathiques logiciels compris dans le pack soient en version d'essai   
> Parce que Blender ou le logiciel de chiffrement ou la bureautique pro c'est un plus appréciable.... 
> 
> Donc il me suffit de prendre Wine pour Civ4 et ses deux add-ons ?


écoute, dans ton powerpack t'aura un cedega prépayé qui t'installe quasi-automatiquement le jeu, donc pas la peine de t'emmerder avec wine.
et non, cedega n'est pas en version d'essai, juste au bout d'un moment tu n'aura plus accès au mises a jour.
après, le reste, je sais pas (lindvd, toussa), mais normalement c'est pas du trial.

si tu a cedega, laisse tomber wine, sauf si tu en a VRAIMENT besoin (parce que wine c'est chiant)

----------


## George Sable

> Kubuntu le mal absolu???? Arghh!!! Pourquoi George?!?!?
> 
> Il y a deux semaines je me suis dit que j'allais installer Linux sur mon nouvel ordi pour voir ce que ca donnait. Avec Windows XP en dual boot... mais depuis ben je le boot jamais le Windows  
> 
> Bon alors à l'époque j'avais pas mal hésité entre Ubuntu et Kubuntu. Mais comme je voulais Amarok je me suis dit que Kubuntu semblait un choix plus logique même si on peut aussi le faire tourner sur Ubuntu.... Et puis j'ai découvert d'autre outils formidables tel que K3B et Katapult qui sont aussi KDE...
> 
> Et maintenant j'apprends que surtout pas Kubuntu!!! Y a t il d'autre raisons à part le fait qu'il soit moins stable que Ubuntu ? J'ai cherché un peu sur le net mais j'ai pas trop trouvé de comparatifs en fait... Donc comme ici vous avez tous l'air super calé


Kubuntu est très celebre pour ses milliards de bugs, qui ne viennent absolument pas de KDE mais bel et bien de la distribution en elle même.

Enfin, si ça marche chez toi tant mieux, mais je la déconseille dans tous les cas. Pour une distribution user-friendly fortement orientée KDE, je crois que Suse est vraiment pas mal, et sinon, pour les gars qui ont de la barbe aux couilles, une bonne distrib style Debian ou Archlinux + KDE, et c'est le bonheur (même si perso je préfère GNOME).

----------


## flibulin bulard

petite question de boulet a GloP:
XNA, c'est basé sur .NET nan? on peut faire des projets via mono compat XNA?

----------


## getcha

> C'est bien gentil de critiquer les prix, le blocage de la part de MS, le systeme big brother, y'a plus rien de gratuit blabla, mais sans ça, faut pas se leurer, on serait encore sur une interface DOS ou du genre a taper des lignes de commandes, avec des jeux en 4 couleurs.


C'était les meilleurs !

----------


## vectra

> C'est bien gentil de critiquer les prix, le blocage de la part de MS, le systeme big brother, y'a plus rien de gratuit blabla, mais sans ça, faut pas se leurer, on serait encore sur une interface DOS ou du genre a taper des lignes de commandes, avec des jeux en 4 couleurs.


t'oublies Mac, Atari, Amiga, NeXT, X11... Enfin, toute l'histoire de l'informatique, quoi. Si tant est que tu l'aies un jour connue: ce n'est pas sale, mais c'est pas la peine de gueuler sur les forums après.

Ceci dit, effectivement, le jeu a énormément contribué à faire de l'informatique ce qu'elle est aujourd'hui. Sans l'élan donné par wing commander, wolfenstein et doom, on n'aurait pas nos cartes 3D de folie, et la 3D de qualité serait restée un privilège dédié aux stations de travail genre SGI. 

Ceci dit, les frontières imperméables que ton argumentation met en place n'existent que dans ton esprit. Les gens ne sont pas forcément aussi dogmatiques que tu le penses, et tu l'es bien plus que tu ne le crois en prétendant mettre d'accord tout le monde avec des "vérités bien admises".

----------


## Kyz

> Kubuntu est très celebre pour ses milliards de bugs, qui ne viennent absolument pas de KDE mais bel et bien de la distribution en elle même.
> 
> Enfin, si ça marche chez toi tant mieux, mais je la déconseille dans tous les cas. Pour une distribution user-friendly fortement orientée KDE, je crois que Suse est vraiment pas mal, et sinon, pour les gars qui ont de la barbe aux couilles, une bonne distrib style Debian ou Archlinux + KDE, et c'est le bonheur (même si perso je préfère GNOME).


Question con mais qu'est ce qui rend Debian hardcore par rapport à Ubuntu ? Parceque moi je me rase les couilles donc j'hésite un peu à passer à Debian après ce que tu me dis mais comme Ubuntu est basée sur Debian bah je sais pas du coup j'hésite et là c'est le drame ...

monde de merde   ::sad::

----------


## George Sable

> Question con mais qu'est ce qui rend Debian hardcore par rapport à Ubuntu ? Parceque moi je me rase les couilles donc j'hésite un peu à passer à Debian après ce que tu me dis mais comme Ubuntu est basée sur Debian bah je sais pas du coup j'hésite et là c'est le drame ...
> 
> monde de merde


C'est pas tellement plus difficile, mais faut pas avoir peur de lire un peu de doc quoi.

Honnêtement, profite d'abord d'Ubuntu, puis une fois que tu maitriseras bien le système et que tu auras envie d'un truc plus stable tu passeras de toi-même sur Debian.

----------


## kapouillax

> petite question de boulet a GloP:
> XNA, c'est basé sur .NET nan? on peut faire des projets via mono compat XNA?


Nan, car autant que j'en sache, XNA comprend une bonne partie de code natif (Glop pourra élaborer la dessus).
:P

Enfin, pas encore : Mono.XNA

----------


## z0rit0

Merci pour la réponse sur Kubuntu !!! Bon ben je sens que je vais tester Ubuntu/Gnome en m'installant un petit triple boot   :;):

----------


## mOrice

Si tu tiens vraiment à KDE et que tu n'est pas un integriste du tout libre ==> Mepis.

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi cette distrib (qui existait avant Ubuntu et qui avant de se baser sur cette dernière se basait sur Debian) ne fait pas plus de concurence à Ubuntu ou d'autre Distrib user-friendly. 
Elle installe les driver proprio pour le wifi ou les CG NVIDIA/ATI, Le bureau 3D, possède une interface graphique pour la configuration de Xorg et plein de petit chose que pas mal d'utilisateur attende sous Ubuntu !

C'est la premiere distrib qui ma mit sur la cul : en partant d'un live CD elle permet d'installer le système tout en surfant sur le net maintenant chose courante mais qui ne l'était pas à l'époque.

----------


## Zoerfel

> [...]C'est la premiere distrib qui ma mit sur la cul [...]


rien a voir avec ce passionnant debat, mais ayant eu du mal a comprendre cette phrase a la premiere lecture, je me permets de te demander si tu ne voulais pas par hasard dire "C'est la premiere distrib qui _m'a mis sur le cul_" ?

----------


## Coucouf

> rien a voir avec ce passionnant debat, mais ayant eu du mal a comprendre cette phrase a la premiere lecture, je me permets de te demander si tu ne voulais pas par hasard dire "C'est la premiere distrib qui _m'a mis sur le cul_" ?


Hmmm, tout à fait professeur. Après analyse approfondie de la situation, il semble que cela soit l'interprétation la plus raisonnable.

Sinon GNU/Linux c'est délicieux, et dans le futur, Microsoft sera open source ou ne sera pas.

----------


## GoP

> Kubuntu est très celebre pour ses milliards de bugs, qui ne viennent absolument pas de KDE mais bel et bien de la distribution en elle même.
> 
> Enfin, si ça marche chez toi tant mieux, mais je la déconseille dans tous les cas. Pour une distribution user-friendly fortement orientée KDE, je crois que Suse est vraiment pas mal, et sinon, pour les gars qui ont de la barbe aux couilles, une bonne distrib style Debian ou Archlinux + KDE, et c'est le bonheur (même si perso je préfère GNOME).


Faux Georges !
C'est vrai que les débuts de kubuntu ont été difficile, mais aujourd'hui elle fonctionne farpaitement.  ::): 

Et KDE ownz.

----------


## Jonjonz

et hop 28 pages  ^^ aah dés qu'on touche au sacro saint linux, les troupes de mal rasés sortent de terre. :mrgreen:
Merci Valve pour ce message d'espoir : enfin une boite serieuse pour dire merde aux sectaires.

----------


## anzy

ca me fout mal à la tete vos conneries ! Didonc, dire que y'a des gens qui ont windows et linux en meme temps, au moins ils cassent les couilles de personne.

----------


## GloP

> Nan, car autant que j'en sache, XNA comprend une bonne partie de code natif (Glop pourra élaborer la dessus).
> :P
> 
> Enfin, pas encore : Mono.XNA


Oui c'est base sur .Net et DirectX et XACT et XInput et ... donc ca fait gros a porter sous linux de maniere coherente, sans compter que ca evolue toujours, on les attend pas. Mais ca les empeche pas d'essayer la preuve.

----------


## AliloH

Pour ceux qui veulent du concret ==> je suis sur windoz depuis 12 ans et suite a une longue hésitation façe a la qualité des softs opensource que j'utilisais deja depuis un moment (firefox, mpc, vlc ...) et graçe a ce topic a troll qui ma decidé a tanter le coup je telecharge ubuntu 7.04 je le burn je reboot la je suis sur ubuntu ... et je suis sous le charme depuis des heures, tout a été reconu (meme ma webcam de marque douteuse acheté 8roros et mon routeur sagem tout pourri)

Donc les gens svp au lieu de faire chier ceux qui aiment pas linux ou windoz esseyez ubuntu c'est *gratuit* et ca n'engage en rien et vous pouvez meme ne pas l'instaler et booter du cd si vous etes un grand prudent.

sinon sorry si yas des phautes dau rthau graph j'ay pas encore instalay de correcteur .

----------


## XWolverine

Il a raison *AliloH*, viendez faire un tour dans le fil du linuxien et tentez votre chance (comme ça je serai pas le seul noob).

Tiens, j'avais pas encore essayé mon scanner, ben ON, lancement de XScane, scanner reconnu, fonctionne nickel (pis l'interface est complète).

----------


## nobuko-san

Pour apporter un témoignage constructif a ce passionnant débat, une belle histoire de l'oncle nobuko:
Y'a deux ans, j'étais encore nétudiant et qu'on faisait du nopengl. J'ai du installer linux pour pouvoir taffer chez moi, et j'ai eu la bonne idée d'aller configurer ma souris en gaucher    ::mellow::  

Ca m'a fait planter le bouzin. Au redémarrage j'avais plus d'affichage.
 J'ai du réinstaller ma nvidia en ligne de commande!   :<_<:  

Comme quoi y'a encore du chemin.

----------


## Haga

En même temps comme tu dis c'est d'il y a deux ans. Exemple concret, Ubuntu est mis à jour de façon plus ou moins importante tout les 6 mois (et crois moi que entre chaque ya du chemin). Donc je pense que le chemin a dû être fait depuis ton test. Retente le coup ;-)

Sinon Valve cay des paydays mais ils ont fait le choix marketing. qui finalement est celui qui paie (ahah). C'est dommage qu'il tente pas le coup mais ils ont encore le droit de faire ce qu'ils veulent hein  ::): 

Pour le débat linux/win je dis rien j'utilise les 2 et j'en suis satisfait même si ma préférence va à Linux.

Boun journaï

----------


## George Sable

> _Y'a deux ans_, j'étais encore nétudiant


Voilà, t'as ta réponse.

----------


## vectra

> Pour apporter un témoignage constructif a ce passionnant débat, une belle histoire de l'oncle nobuko:
> ...


oui mais non.
Je suis d'accord pour reconnaitre que c'est frustrant quand on découvre, mais je trouve que c'est justement un des points forts du système. Le xorg.conf permet d'alterner facilement plusieurs configurations et de rétablir des paramètres avancés en un tour de main. Alors, oui, il faut lire le fichier, qui est plein de trucs par défaut et plein de commentaires: n'empêche que c'est logique, structuré, assez simple et efficace. Par rapport à se ballader dans whatmille menus graphiques, ou à un parcours de base de registre, y'a pas photo.

Maintenant, pour répondre à ta question: non, c'est pas bien qu'on impose ca à un nioubi qui débute. Ceci dit, en deux ans, ca a fait des progrès, je peux te le dire (déjà, en 6 mois...)

----------


## Sim's

Sinon ça va chez vous ?

----------


## Cartman

> et hop 28 pages  ^^ aah dés qu'on touche au sacro saint linux, les troupes de mal rasés sortent de terre. :mrgreen:
> Merci Valve pour ce message d'espoir : enfin une boite serieuse pour dire merde aux sectaires.


JE M'INSURGE!
J'me suis pas rasé depuis une semaine et je suis sous windows!   ::):

----------


## Sim's

> JE M'INSURGE!
> J'me suis pas rasé depuis une semaine et je suis sous windows!


Tu es donc un taliban. À MORT !

----------


## vectra

> Sinon ça va chez vous ?


Très bien. Mon ami imaginaire et moi nous entendons à merveille!

----------


## Treebeard

Bref, ce topic aura au moins servi à en savoir plus sur George :

- Il a plein de soeurs qu'il ne veux pas nous présenter.
- Il bosse dans une boîte dont il exploite le temps et la connexion internet pour "newser" sur CPC et participer intensivement aux forums.

C'est pas joli joli ...

----------


## Mistral

> Très bien. Mon ami imaginaire et moi nous entendons à merveille!


Moi j'avais une schizophrénie avec dédoublement de la personnalité.
Mais nous allons beaucoup mieux maintenant.

----------


## vectra

> Moi j'avais une schizophrénie avec dédoublement de la personnalité.
> Mais nous allons beaucoup mieux maintenant.


- Bravo!
- Ouaiiiis!! gratz.
- *tuer tous les humains*

----------


## Draak

y a de ca un ans et demi, ma soeur est venu me voir pour la douzieme fois de la semaine "Mon pc est encore plein de virus, ca bug de partout viens reparer", Bon ma frangine parcour des blogs dans tous les sens, dl des trucs etrange qui font boumboum dans winamp (des fois elle ecoute quand meme du black metal :P tout n'est pas perdu ^^). Et pris d'un elan de raz le bol, "ton pc va encore falloir le formaté, moi j'ai pas le temps tiens! voila les CD, XP Me 2000, choisi on a tout essayé tu pourri tout en 3 semaines j'abandonne". Et HO surprise quand je suis revenu la semaine d'apres, de voir ma frangine de 16 ans, pas doué en informatique pour 2 sous, et fainiante comme personne, ayant installé une ubuntu sur son pc... tapant meme des bon vieux apt-get install en ligne de commande pour installer ses trucs  oO les drivers a jours, imprimantes installé, Codec mis en place... et meme un disque dur en ntfs de monté a la main (a l'epoque ca faisait pas encore tout seum)... elle adore ca  ::):   (Gnome forever d'ailleur)

Bas au final apres 6 mois d'utilisation elle a fini par reinstaller windows en double boot, son baladeur MP3 a un soft proprietaire que sur windows (un philips). Mais bon si ma frangine a pu le faire! tous le monde peut le faire!

Vive Gentoo et l'openGL :P

----------


## lincruste

> y a de ca un ans et demi, ma soeur est venu me voir pour la douzieme fois de la semaine "Mon pc est encore plein de virus, ca bug de partout viens reparer", Bon ma frangine parcour des blogs dans tous les sens, dl des trucs etrange qui font boumboum dans winamp (des fois elle ecoute quand meme du black metal :P tout n'est pas perdu ^^). Et pris d'un elan de raz le bol, "ton pc va encore falloir le formaté, moi j'ai pas le temps tiens! voila les CD, XP Me 2000, choisi on a tout essayé tu pourri tout en 3 semaines j'abandonne". Et HO surprise quand je suis revenu la semaine d'apres, de voir ma frangine de 16 ans, pas doué en informatique pour 2 sous, et fainiante comme personne, ayant installé une ubuntu sur son pc... tapant meme des bon vieux apt-get install en ligne de commande pour installer ses trucs  oO 
> 
> Bas au final apres 6 mois d'utilisation elle a fini par reinstaller windows en double boot, son baladeur MP3 a un soft proprietaire que sur windows (un philips). Mais bon si ma frangine a pu le faire! tous le monde peut le faire!
> 
> Vive Gentoo et l'openGL :P


Est-ce que Wine permettrait à ta soeur d'utiliser son baladeur avec GNU/Linux?

----------


## George Sable

> Est-ce que Wine permettrait à ta soeur d'utiliser son baladeur avec GNU/Linux?


Sinon, VMware ou la version complète de VirtualBox pourraient peut être faire l'affaire.

----------


## Jonjonz

> Bas au final apres 6 mois d'utilisation elle a fini par reinstaller windows en double boot, son baladeur MP3 a un soft proprietaire que sur windows (un philips). Mais bon si ma frangine a pu le faire! tous le monde peut le faire!


ça c'est de la legende urbaine de 1er choix   ::rolleyes::

----------


## lincruste

Non,non, c'est carrément possible.
A part pour mon modem USB, TOUT mon matériel avait été détécté avec ma version de Mandrake 9.1, quand je l'avais testée. J'ai retenté il y a quelques jours avec Wubi et Kubuntu, ça fonctionne très bien, ils font vraiment tout pour qu'on s'y mette. J'ai eu un problème avec ma clé USB Wi-Fi, et là il va falloir LIRE la doc, mais c'est un peu le minimum quand on apprend à utiliser un outil.

----------

